# TELBOR's Rebound!



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello all,

So as some of you may know I've just done 8 weeks and 4 days cut with @liam0810

Was supposed to be 12 weeks.... But I hit the wall and called it a day.

Liam has been awesome, nagged him like you wouldn't believe and he's accommodate me very well. From changes to routine, to diet and to PED's he's listened and reacted to all my feedback - Great coach!

Start pic of cut....



Pics during cut....



Pic earlier today....



Well happy 

Anyway, I'm staying with Liam as it makes sense to and if I can do this in 8 weeks then how will I look in another 52??

Chest lags, Arms lag so those need bringing up!

Plan now AAS wise, cruise and maybe a cheeky bit of slin post workout 4 weeks on 4 off then 4 on to cover the 12 week cruise - see what gaffa says lol

I've just done Rip240 (Apollo) for 7 weeks, Winny (Apollo) 6 weeks and then Test P and Mast P for over a week (Regency).

T3 and Clen too 

Strength didn't drop once and I've had few weeks on 2k cals a day.

New diet due to start Monday and this is a simple reverse diet, slowly increase cals on a weekly basis and remain LEAN - that's the plan.

All supplements are @GoNutrition of course 

I'll tag a few of you who's usernames I can remember correctly.....

@FelonE @Sharpy76 @Abc987 @G-man99 @Adz @C.Hill @Chelsea @TommyBananas @Sambuca @J4MES @BestBefore1989 @biglbs @sen @Merkleman @marcusmaximus @Galaxy @sxbarnes @Goodfella @Keeks @Flubs @ryda @Kristina

That'll do lol

------- EDIT --------

End weight 179lbs

Height is 178cm

Weight at the new year was 207lbs


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

In for the journey princess


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In like a junkie in a off license with poor security


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> Spot for sale


Do you accept PayPal?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Boom looking fcuking top buddy. Growing time now


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

cheers for the mention

NOT

cock


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Great progress mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

J4MES said:


> In for the journey princess


I'll always be your princess lol



Adz said:


> In like a junkie in a off license with poor security


Pmsl like a tramp on chips 



Goodfella said:


> Boom looking fcuking top buddy. Growing time now


Thanks mate, let's see how I get on!



seandog69 said:


> cheers for the mention
> 
> NOT
> 
> cock


My bad, I'll compensate with a glute spread....

That ok?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Starz said:


> Great progress mate.


Thanks mate


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> My bad, I'll compensate with a glute spread....
> 
> That ok?


only if you look back at the camera over an arched back while biting your finger

you know, how daddy likes it xox


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Cracking work with the cut and enjoy growing!

And you can now try the Cadburys creme egg Nutribullet shake!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Cracking work with the cut and enjoy growing!
> 
> And you can now try the Cadburys creme egg Nutribullet shake!


Thanks Keeks 

Oh yeah, suppose 1 a week would be good


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

In mate. Looking great and looking forward to see you grow ;-)


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

In. On day 6 of my own rebound so will be good to tag along :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Keep your knickers on sweet cheeks, I'm....


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Lookin good fella lol that was a very long 8 weeks! Seemed much longer haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

WTF?? well where was my fookin mention?

Well you can stick it up your ass now!!!!!!!!

Not srs, in mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Odd how your cut prematurely ends the week before Easter.

Enjoy the Eggs mate :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You did well mate.

In for for you gaining 16lbs in the next 2 weeks lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> In mate. Looking great and looking forward to see you grow ;-)


Thanks mate 



Nuts60 said:


> In. On day 6 of my own rebound so will be good to tag along :thumb:


Are you fat yet? Lol



Sharpy76 said:


> Keep your knickers on sweet cheeks, I'm....


Pmsl look well on those stairs mate 



ryda said:


> Lookin good fella lol that was a very long 8 weeks! Seemed much longer haha


Seems like a year to me lol

Thanks mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> WTF?? well where was my fookin mention?
> 
> Well you can stick it up your ass now!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not srs, in mate


Oops, my bad lol



BestBefore1989 said:


> Odd how your cut prematurely ends the week before Easter.
> 
> Enjoy the Eggs mate :drool:


Oh yeah!! Lol totally forgot!!

I shall 



FelonE said:


> You did well mate.
> 
> In for for you gaining 16lbs in the next 2 weeks lol


Thanks mate

Lol 26lbs is the target


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Privileged I got a mention!!

Brilliant results!

Will be keeping an eye on this cos my diet is ending in just under 4 weeks.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Are you fat yet? Lol


Oh yeah :thumb: Test E + a sprinkle of tbol to get me going, 1 week and my trouser belt is feeling the strain already!! :scared:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Privileged I got a mention!!
> 
> Brilliant results!
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on this cos my diet is ending in just under 4 weeks.


Thanks mate 

I'll be writing up daily food etc so jump in with any questions mate.



Nuts60 said:


> Oh yeah :thumb: Test E + a sprinkle of tbol to get me going, 1 week and my trouser belt is feeling the strain already!! :scared:


Never tried tbol, suppose that along with Var & Winny it's a good choice so you don't pile water on 

Lol, I've gone down 2 notches - hopefully it'll stay there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyway, morning sloots!!

Woke up usual time at 4.30am and feel like a huge weight has been lifted tbh?! Weird.

Anyway, smashed a cheeky arm session in with cardio after.

Felt great 

Just kinda doing my own diet today, which is;

Oats

BCAA's

Greek Yog and Whey

Chicken, Rice, Broccoli

Chicken, Potato, Broccoli

Chicken and Broccoli

Then I'll have chicken, broccoli and eggs later.

Not taking the píss I think 

Did last jab of mast p last night, and will hit cruise jab tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, will follow along when I can


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, will follow along when I can


Cheers mate. Hope all is well


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Anyway, morning sloots!!
> 
> Woke up usual time at 4.30am and feel like a huge weight has been lifted tbh?! Weird.
> 
> ...


Any kind of moisture with the chicken or do you eat your meals dry?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Anyway, morning sloots!!
> 
> Woke up usual time at 4.30am and feel like a huge weight has been lifted tbh?! Weird.
> 
> ...


Nice,

and this weekend you get to have birthday cake with abs 

I'm green with envy


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

In mate, will be keeping a close eye on progress.

5 weeks today and counting for mine to begin!

All the best, and bring on the gainzzz


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good start mate, soon will be a big beast haha


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome start, good luck - this will be epic. :thumbup1:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

What dose you running for your cruise? Gonna do a 10 week cruise starting when this diet ends. Was thinking 250mg test e a week. Is that about right?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Any kind of moisture with the chicken or do you eat your meals dry?


I spit on it.... Lol

Cook it on the bone mate so stays quite moist tbh



BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice,
> 
> and this weekend you get to have birthday cake with abs
> 
> I'm green with envy


I'll post a mid cake update pic lol

Getting her cake tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> In mate, will be keeping a close eye on progress.
> 
> 5 weeks today and counting for mine to begin!
> 
> All the best, and bring on the gainzzz


Thanks mate.

Gainz are more than welcome!!



Adz said:


> Good start mate, soon will be a big beast haha


Here's hoping 



Kristina said:


> Awesome start, good luck - this will be epic. :thumbup1:


Cheers you machine!!! 



sen said:


> What dose you running for your cruise? Gonna do a 10 week cruise starting when this diet ends. Was thinking 250mg test e a week. Is that about right?


175mg E10D mate, simple 

250mg every 7-10 days will be fine.

I like to get away with as low as possible, Natty we produce approx 50mg a week iirc


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Never tried tbol, suppose that along with Var & Winny it's a good choice so you don't pile water on
> 
> Lol, I've gone down 2 notches - hopefully it'll stay there


Yeah that's the plan tbol start with a Var finish and 15 weeks of Test E and then cruise for a while, weighed myself this morning wish I hadn't 2kG in a week wtf?! Good luck with it, just make sure you stick to the right type of eggs! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Yeah that's the plan tbol start with a Var finish and 15 weeks of Test E and then cruise for a while, weighed myself this morning wish I hadn't 2kG in a week wtf?! Good luck with it, just make sure you stick to the right type of eggs! :tongue:


Sounds good to me mate!! 

Pmsl, 2kg isn't that bad.

The White and yellow ones..... Not surrounded in chocolate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Gainz are more than welcome!!
> 
> ...


As low as possible would be better for me too. Hopefully won't have to use AI when cruising. Won't hold my breath though!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good work rob and liam  looking tip top shape buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> As low as possible would be better for me too. Hopefully won't have to use AI when cruising. Won't hold my breath though!


If you get it right you should be able to get away without using one, but if you have to it won't do any harm and keep water retention at bay 

What I'll probably do is get some Proviron too, 25mg a day with the cruise will suit me fine.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good work rob and liam  looking tip top shape buddy


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> In mate.


Forgot to @ you mate!! My bad.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Forgot to @ you mate!! My bad.


No worries fella, I've been awol for a week or so


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> No worries fella, I've been awol for a week or so


Yeah having your nips ripped out


----------



## Nato23 (Feb 17, 2015)

@R0BLET how much cardio are you doing mate?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

So basically a natty journo??? :ban:

Hmm suppose I'm in 

Great results from the cut mate!!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

In for the journey + comedy value of you persuading everyone to jump on more gear :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@robLET you need to change your avi now mate to the cut version of you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Roblet....wahaaayeeeeeeeeeeee....you look bloopin' fab!!  Liam is doing great things with peeps on here for sure. if I wasn't so broke, shoite at following instructions, a knobhead....I'd give him a pm...lol.......

Well done Roblet... "you're too sexy for your shirt, too sexy for your shirt toooo sexeeeee for your shirrrrrrrrrrrrrrt"...:laugh:

Have a great weekend.

and.....nutribullet crème egg? :no: but nutribullet mohito?(I can't spell it ffs!) ohhhhhhh yeaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nato23 said:


> @R0BLET how much cardio are you doing mate?


I'll be doing 30 mins post workout mate, plus dog walking at night lol



Galaxy said:


> So basically a natty journo??? :ban:
> 
> Hmm suppose I'm in
> 
> Great results from the cut mate!!


Natty.... What is this?! Lol

Thanks mate 



marcusmaximus said:


> In for the journey + comedy value of you persuading everyone to jump on more gear :thumb:


We all know the sweet spot is 13g a week mate..... Bostin Lloyd said so 



RACK said:


> @robLET you need to change your avi now mate to the cut version of you


Haha good point!! I'll pop a request in lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Roblet....wahaaayeeeeeeeeeeee....you look bloopin' fab!!  Liam is doing great things with peeps on here for sure. if I wasn't so broke, shoite at following instructions, a knobhead....I'd give him a pm...lol.......
> 
> Well done Roblet... "you're too sexy for your shirt, too sexy for your shirt toooo sexeeeee for your shirrrrrrrrrrrrrrt"...:laugh:
> 
> ...


Aww thanks flubs 

He is a genius bless him and patience of a saint with me!!

Lol the bullet will have a treat this weekend I think!!

Maybe not creme egg though..... Decisions decisions


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fcuk me another journal!

Oh and new training and diet plan sent. watch the carbs!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Fcuk me another journal!
> 
> Oh and new training and diet plan sent. watch the carbs!!


Thanks mate!! Of course another lol

@biglbs

Here are the legs from last night mate....



Check that symmetry


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Liam is on it!!

New diet and new training routine is in 

I'll have a good read over it all later. Diet wise it's spot on, already worked out cost and it's £36 a week - yes I'm a loser.

LOL

A small price to pay for GAINZ!!

I'll post further details up later.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Liam is on it!!
> 
> New diet and new training routine is in
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing something other than low cal egg whites etc!

I'm thinking about food far to often at the minute

Rice cakes with cottage cheese are my highlight of the day or a slice of Dr Zaks with some white chocolate peanut butter if I'm feeling crazy.......

Damn carbs, they taste so good


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Liam is on it!!
> 
> New diet and new training routine is in
> 
> ...


Slowly Slowly we gain! as we've seen from the last few weeks, give you a grain of rice you gain 12 pounds! Carb whore!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Uh oh the Boss is in Rob.........Quick hide the biscuits.............biscuits what biscuits?lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks for the non-tag :cursing:

i do a rebound diet every day. this is nothing impressive


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Look forward to seeing something other than low cal egg whites etc!
> 
> I'm thinking about food far to often at the minute
> 
> ...


Haha no egg whites mate, but I do love them tbh!!

Mate it's so easy to smash the cals in, junk all around the office today. Not good!!

That peanut butter sounds amazing.



liam0810 said:


> Slowly Slowly we gain! as we've seen from the last few weeks, give you a grain of rice you gain 12 pounds! Carb whore!


I'm on board the gain train!!!

Mate it's opened my eyes cutting and carbs, mental really. Yet bulking I'm crap at it?!



FelonE said:


> Uh oh the Boss is in Rob.........Quick hide the biscuits.............biscuits what biscuits?lol


Lol

None here mate, shopping tonight and I SHALL resist


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> thanks for the non-tag :cursing:
> 
> i do a rebound diet every day. this is nothing impressive


Lol

I did apologise for the people I knew I'd miss 

Yeah I've seen fatty!! Can't go in the thread as I get fat reading your posts


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok only just seen this. Mate im actually impressed with the progress pics!! I shall be following this with my normal mixture of backhanded compliments and pure abuse


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done Rob massive difference ,great legs buddy,all you need to do is toe in lunges and lots of leg extensions,,, you will have truly great pins IMO then,vary impressed with whole job! X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ok only just seen this. Mate im actually impressed with the progress pics!! I shall be following this with my normal mixture of backhanded compliments and pure abuse


I'd expect nothing less 

Thank you mate 



biglbs said:


> Well done Rob massive difference ,great legs buddy,all you need to do is toe in lunges and lots of leg extensions,,, you will have truly great pins IMO then,vary impressed with whole job! X


Thanks Tom. Always had size, responded well to squats when I first started out and stuck around lol

Shane upper body didn't LOL


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Good luck with the progress to come! Hopefully I'm gonna steam roll right past you with my new training regime and diet. With a little added supps


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

£36 a week for food? That aint bad at all!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> I did apologise for the people I knew I'd miss
> 
> Yeah I've seen fatty!! Can't go in the thread as I get fat reading your posts


U wot mate?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Good progress there rob  in for the food porn and all the gains


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Good luck with the progress to come! Hopefully I'm gonna steam roll right past you with my new training regime and diet. With a little added supps


Thanks mate.

And go fúck yourself PMSL

What's the plan and how's the new kitchen looking?



Adz said:


> £36 a week for food? That aint bad at all!


I'll list all the food later, not the plan though lol



simonthepieman said:


> U wot mate?
> 
> View attachment 168705


You schlaaaaag!!

Just up the Tren, balances it all out 



babyarm said:


> Good progress there rob  in for the food porn and all the gains


Thanks mate.

Haha, it'll be cake this weekend. Got the Daughter a Minion Cake


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't take a picture of the Easter egg I got too 

I have some tren upstairs though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I didn't take a picture of the Easter egg I got too
> 
> I have some tren upstairs though


Win-Win there mate! Lol

Got a few put away for the kids.... May need some more


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Diet!

So I'm not going to paste up my plan here. But in short this is what I will have on a daily basis....

Oats

Whey

Coco pops 

Almond Milk

Chicken

Quinoa

Mince Beef

Rice

Salad

Greens

Eggs

Quark

Dark Chocolate Drops


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Bookmark page 5 then for anyone asking about your diet, I'll try remembered it for anyone who asks :laugh:

Kitchen is complete, need to do bathroom next.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Bookmark page 5 then for anyone asking about your diet, I'll try remembered it for anyone who asks :laugh:
> 
> Kitchen is complete, need to do bathroom next.
> 
> View attachment 168708


Lol.

That's meal 1 

Looks great, all your own work too?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What calorie increase have you gone?

As in what where cals on last day of cut, to first day of jumping on the lean gain train!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Bookmark page 5 then for anyone asking about your diet, I'll try remembered it for anyone who asks
> 
> Kitchen is complete, need to do bathroom next.
> 
> View attachment 168708


Nice kitchen mate.

I did a full house renovation myself over the last year or so.

All back to brick and took a wall out.

A nightmare at times and hard/expensive too, but thoroughly worthwhile now it's all finished.

Best of luck with the bathroom


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Nice kitchen mate.
> 
> I did a full house renovation myself over the last year or so.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, Howdens kitchen. Cost me 2400, without fitting. Had a private contracting firm who fitted it. Was gonna go for one of those cheap B&Q kitchens but turns out they are not that cheap and was advised not to go with B&Q because its not the best.

Hi Gman, thanks. yeah this was from the brick near enough, had some plaster on but had to reskim it all. Expensive...yes, pain in my ****. Worth it, yes, atleast having it done I can get on with preparign and cooking food which i am lost without.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds a nice simple diet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> What calorie increase have you gone?
> 
> As in what where cals on last day of cut, to first day of jumping on the lean gain train!


Approx 2700 now, was done to 2000.

The 2k was only done for last 10 (with 2 carb up days in there!)

May be too much at 2700, if it is it'll drop to 2500


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sounds a nice simple diet


Very mate. Nothing special in there !


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Thanks Rob, Howdens kitchen. Cost me 2400, without fitting. Had a private contracting firm who fitted it. Was gonna go for one of those cheap B&Q kitchens but turns out they are not that cheap and was advised not to go with B&Q because its not the best.
> 
> Hi Gman, thanks. yeah this was from the brick near enough, had some plaster on but had to reskim it all. Expensive...yes, pain in my ****. Worth it, yes, atleast having it done I can get on with preparign and cooking food which i am lost without.


Quick pic of mine


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Approx 2700 now, was done to 2000.
> 
> The 2k was only done for last 10 (with 2 carb up days in there!)
> 
> May be too much at 2700, if it is it'll drop to 2500


Rob, apologies if I have missed it but what was your weight at the end of your cut? Interested to see how you gain on those cals.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Rob, apologies if I have missed it but what was your weight at the end of your cut? Interested to see how you gain on those cals.


Actually forgot to put this in!!

I ended up down to 179lbs 

If I had done the full 12 weeks we think 170lbs would have been hit.

Today's weigh in..... 186lbs lol

Need to update OP. Cheers mate


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Quick pic of mine
> 
> View attachment 168709
> View attachment 168710


you snazzy ****er thats well trendy. like the splash as well i do. The wood looks nice as well, went for tiles with mine because i didnt have as much floor to fill as you did. only a small flat kitchen mine is. But its a decent flat in a decent area at that. well done


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

We knocked the wall down between the kitchen and opened the whole room up 

Got sofas at the other end and a tv wall mounted


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Approx 2700 now, was done to 2000.
> 
> The 2k was only done for last 10 (with 2 carb up days in there!)
> 
> May be too much at 2700, if it is it'll drop to 2500


Still isn't much food 2700 when I consider how much I did eat!

Can't wait for that feeling of having a full stomach after a meal.

Saying that, we are going out for dinner tomorrow and I'd chosen my food last week.......

Steak burger with smoked cheese, pulled pork and on a brioche bun with hand cut chips and onion rings.

Dessert is a chocolate fondant with raspberry ice cream and pistachio mud.

Not that I'm looking forward to it or anything!

Will do an arms and cardio session in the morning though to offset a few of the calories ha ha


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Actually forgot to put this in!!
> 
> I ended up down to 179lbs
> 
> ...


Ok cheers. This is the same as me end of cut 179lbs weight this morning (1 week in) 189lbs :lol: I maybe over doing the cals though currently on 3200 but my end of cut cals were 2400.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Approx 2700 now, was done to 2000.
> 
> The 2k was only done for last 10 (with 2 carb up days in there!)
> 
> May be too much at 2700, if it is it'll drop to 2500


2k kcals? Ouch!! Fvck that lol!

My kcals are 3,600 (325g protein, 75g fats, 405g carbs) and still managed to lose 2lb this week after putting on 5lbs the week before at exactly the same kcals lol!

Me thinks that the tren has kicked in

Enjoy the extra kcals though bud, just monitor your body closely to see how it responds to extra 700, that's quite a jump imo!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Still isn't much food 2700 when I consider how much I did eat!
> 
> Can't wait for that feeling of having a full stomach after a meal.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's not a lot in this hobby we do, spread in several meals though so not massive hunger or chances to binge lol

Sugar free jelly is on offer at Asda at the moment too lol 4 for £1 

Mate that sounds amazing! I'll have some of this bday cake today....





Nuts60 said:


> Ok cheers. This is the same as me end of cut 179lbs weight this morning (1 week in) 189lbs :lol: I maybe over doing the cals though currently on 3200 but my end of cut cals were 2400.


Haha, same then!! How did you look at that weight?

Think I could easy hit 200lbs this week Pmsl



Sharpy76 said:


> 2k kcals? Ouch!! Fvck that lol!
> 
> My kcals are 3,600 (325g protein, 75g fats, 405g carbs) and still managed to lose 2lb this week after putting on 5lbs the week before at exactly the same kcals lol!
> 
> ...


Wasn't too bad tbh mate lol

Remember though, your a freak so anything works for you 

I'm swinging towards Tren e now!!! Príck


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I love u r0blet meight..

but why is there pictures of a fvcking kitchen in here?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I love u r0blet meight..
> 
> but why is there pictures of a fvcking kitchen in here?


Like fúcking DIY SOS ain't it!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, same then!! How did you look at that weight?
> 
> Think I could easy hit 200lbs this week


Like this but could probably have done with doing another 4 weeks , just couldn't stand the hunger any longer!!

Lol wrong pic this was 4 weeks later than


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> I love u r0blet meight..
> 
> but why is there pictures of a fvcking kitchen in here?


It's relevant



This is where the magic happens in my house!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Like this but could probably have done with doing another 4 weeks , just couldn't stand the hunger any longer!!
> 
> View attachment 168724
> 
> ...


Mate you did well! Hunger is a cúnt lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

So you just added 700cals to your daily food at the beginning?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> So you just added 700cals to your daily food at the beginning?


All change on the diet, new plan.

The 2k cals was high protein, low carb and virtually no fat.

This one is a little more balanced but still low fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any reason for the low fat mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Any reason for the low fat mate?


Rebound with "higher" carbs (200g) so reduce fats to up those.

Protein is over 300g.

I just follow what Liam says lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I've just posted this in @FelonE's journal....



My mum made it me when I said I'd finished the diet (don't think she gets it that I'm on another diet now)

Anyway, how could I say no with the effort she has gone too. Had one slab and the rest can be given to friends coming over later lol

Well busy morning, needed some bits for the dogs and we're suckers for toys and stuff..... £190 later 

But they love everything and it keeps them entertained so can't grumble lol

Can defo tell I've had an increase in carbs, Mrs said I look huge today. I'll take that 

Have a good one ladies!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I've just posted this in @FelonE's journal....
> 
> View attachment 168739
> 
> ...


I want to hire your mum as my nutritionist.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I want to hire your mum as my nutritionist.


Lol. She's always baking! Thinks she's Mary Berry 

Bit of party food....



Had another plate too  Still got cake to come and friends have come with a meringue and cheesecake ffs


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Hope thats better than it looks Roblet!!! lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. She's always baking! Thinks she's Mary Berry
> 
> Bit of party food....
> 
> ...


I've appointed myself as your new best friend. Be round in 5 lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Hope thats better than it looks Roblet!!! lol


Lol it's a buffet 

IIFYM ?? Right.....??

Tbh follwed diet today up till this and the slice of cake earlier. Rest of the day.... Write off.

Only human 



FelonE said:


> I've appointed myself as your new best friend. Be round in 5 lol


Bring the lube


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

The cake looks worth any diet sacrifice mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> The cake looks worth any diet sacrifice mate lol


I can deal with it. I know I'll smash 5 cardio sessions in next week with 5 heavy session 

Now where's that cake


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That cake looks awesome! I had 6 slices at wedding earlier, not counting calories today haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> That cake looks awesome! I had 6 slices at wedding earlier, not counting calories today haha


7 brings the gainz.... Go back


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> 7 brings the gainz.... Go back


Night do later, more buffet, will eat all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@FelonE first day we got him, skin and bone.



Now he's a fat little shít....





Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @FelonE first day we got him, skin and bone.
> 
> View attachment 168775
> 
> ...


Poor little fvcker.

Looks good now though, bulking's going well lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Poor little fvcker.
> 
> Looks good now though, bulking's going well lol.


Are you surprised?

God knows what kind of peps Dr Rob has got the poor little fvcker on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Are you surprised?
> 
> God knows what kind of peps Dr Rob has got the poor little fvcker on


Obviously fvcking working lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Poor little fvcker.
> 
> Looks good now though, bulking's going well lol.


He just wants a lap to sit on all day the fat shít lol



Sharpy76 said:


> Are you surprised?
> 
> God knows what kind of peps Dr Rob has got the poor little fvcker on


5mg dbol EOD lol

They eat like kings I'll tell you!! Between them they have 1.5kg of raw meat a day, veggies and coconut oil


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

In Bullks are always more interesting than cuts!!!

Day 1 cut-------starving

Final day of cut still starving!!!

The end!!!

Bring on the foooooood!! Good luck mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> In Bullks are always more interesting than cuts!!!
> 
> Day 1 cut-------starving
> 
> ...


Pmsl

My moments of "starving" are filled with jelly lol

Tbh I still get starving on a bulk.... Work that out!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> My moments of "starving" are filled with jelly lol
> 
> Tbh I still get starving on a bulk.... Work that out!!


Your a food whore!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Your a food whore!!!


Correct lol

Food is my vice, I think most of us on here could smash 10k cals a day in if we let loose!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunday dinner.....



Anyway, after yesterday's binge i'm sat at 188lbs. I did reign it in and could have woken up he a lot heavier 

Start of new sessions tomorrow;

Monday - Back

Tuesday - Delts

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Chest

Friday - Arms


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I've just posted this in @FelonE's journal....
> 
> View attachment 168739
> 
> ...


And....ummmm......where EXACKERLEEEEEEEEEE do you live perchance? :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> And....ummmm......where EXACKERLEEEEEEEEEE do you live perchance? :whistling:


Oh I palmed it off to our friends lol. Just the once slice for me 



Top floor, bring more cake please


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

So.... 179lbs 9 days ago on the Saturday weigh in.

194lbs this morning - sorry @liam0810 lol

Maybe too many spuds and Yorkshire puddings yesterday 

Anyway, back smashed.

Yates Row - up to 110kg

Wide Grip Pull Ups

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Close Grip Rows SS Pull Overs

Rack Pulls - up to 180kg for 8

Cardio

Done!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> So.... 179lbs 9 days ago on the Saturday weigh in.
> 
> ...


Lol sh1t that's a big increase you fat b4stard


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol sh1t that's a big increase you fat b4stard


Pmsl

I haven't even smashed the carbs in tbh. Yes I've had different carb sources - bread over rice. But macro wise not much in it 

Body must have been screaming for them lol

Skin feels tighter around obliques too, look leaner and bigger up top 

I'm sure I'll drop quite a few lbs today and tomorrow though


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good increase there!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good increase there!


Lol it'll do mate 

This was this morning....



So not a big watery mess


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Food so far...

Pre workout (Meal 1)

Oats, Whey, BCAA's

Intra

BCAA's

Post (Meal 2)

Coco Pops, Whey, Almond Milk

Meal 3

Chicken, Rice, Broccoli

Next meal at 1pm. I'll have a little jelly between this meal now and 1pm with lots of water and a sprinkle of BCAA's in these 

End of year figures to submit today and lots of reports, only a 4 day week though  Then I'm off till the 13th of April!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jelly snacked on at 11 ish then I've had Rice and Mince Beef Chilli at 1pm 

Jelly mid afternoon I think, pretty hungry today!!

Weekend treats to blame I guess lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh and ever the junkie that I am, I'm going over a few options for the blast in a few months time.

Tren is calling! But I can't bulk on it. Well, not Tren ace anyway.

So do I do Tren E?

Something like;

16 weeks

600mg Test E - Weeks 1-16

600mg Tren E - Weeks 1-16

600mg Mast E - Weeks 1-16

50mg Dbol - Weeks 1-6

Slin post workout..... 4 weeks on, 4 weeks off.

Or do I try deca???


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Try Deca mate


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Oh and ever the junkie that I am, I'm going over a few options for the blast in a few months time.
> 
> Tren is calling! But I can't bulk on it. Well, not Tren ace anyway.
> 
> ...


why not take slin 4 on 4 off from start?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh and ever the junkie that I am, I'm going over a few options for the blast in a few months time.
> 
> Tren is calling! But I can't bulk on it. Well, not Tren ace anyway.
> 
> ...


Npp ;-)


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Oh and ever the junkie that I am, I'm going over a few options for the blast in a few months time.
> 
> Tren is calling! But I can't bulk on it. Well, not Tren ace anyway.
> 
> ...


If you can't bulk on tren a why will tren e be any different mate?

I'd say go try NPP and maybe sus with naps!

Not tried npp myself but heard good things.

Seems pointless to do tren when you know you can't bulk on it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Try Deca mate


Lol. I'd get a big round face - that's my fear 



ironman1985bcn said:


> why not take slin 4 on 4 off from start?


It would be mate. From week 1 of the cycle 



Abc987 said:


> Npp ;-)


CBA to jab so much, saying that slin pins it's no biggie. Lol



Sharpy76 said:


> If you can't bulk on tren a why will tren be any different mate?
> 
> I'd say go try NPP and maybe sus with naps!
> 
> ...


See, and bare with me Mr. Sharp. When I first tried Tren is was Tren E.

Tren E

Mast E

Test E

Just eat anything in sight..... And grew lol. Was 8 week cycle and then had to end it - personal reasons.

Cycles since have been Tren ace.

NPP does look good.

Too many choices!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> If you can't bulk on tren a why will tren e be any different mate?
> 
> I'd say go try NPP and maybe sus with naps!
> 
> ...


That's exactly my next cycle ;-)


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> See, and bare with me Mr. Sharp. When I first tried Tren is was Tren E.
> 
> Tren E
> 
> ...


Maybe try tren e again then and smash in the kcals, could think of worse things to do:lol:

I'm dreading the food porn pics especially as my kcals have just been cut!

12wks till hols and sh!t just got real, I'll get a journal up at some point this week...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Npp all the way mate, can jab it Monday and Thurs if you want as slightly longer ester than ace.

Oxys pre and slin post and jobs a goodun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Maybe try tren e again then and smash in the kcals, could think of worse things to do:lol:
> 
> I'm dreading the food porn pics especially as my kcals have just been cut!
> 
> 12wks till hols and sh!t just got real, I'll get a journal up at some point this week...


I'd hope to ram the food in but guess that part is up to Liam lol

Haha, not much food porn. I had this for my desert yesterday after the Sunday roast.....



Please do mate, genuinely love seeing your progress


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Npp all the way mate, can jab it Monday and Thurs if you want as slightly longer ester than ace.
> 
> Oxys pre and slin post and jobs a goodun


You've changed maaaaan!

So that's 3 votes for NPP!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I'd get a big round face - that's my fear
> 
> It would be mate. From week 1 of the cycle
> 
> ...


Npp has to be jabbed e3-4d does it not? I was eod because it was with test p. I loved the stuff and as you know gained 29lbs in 8 weeks, you want to bulk you say lol

I don't have much really to compare it to though. But will be starting a new cycle in a week. Bring on the tren. I'm recomping anyway so not so fussed about adding weight


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You've changed maaaaan!
> 
> So that's 3 votes for NPP!!


Hahaha

Still toying with my idea of tren e 

But do rate npp!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Npp has to be jabbed e3-4d does it not? I was eod because it was with test p. I loved the stuff and as you know gained 29lbs in 8 weeks, you want to bulk you say lol
> 
> I don't have much really to compare it to though. But will be starting a new cycle in a week. Bring on the tren. I'm recomping anyway so not so fussed about adding weight


3 days from memory. Yes you did gain, very well too!!

I need size this year, lacking it.

Chest and arms being weak spot.



Galaxy said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Still toying with my idea of tren e
> 
> But do rate npp!!


You have lots of ideas..... All include Tren


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it just me or is UKM full of gobby little shíts nowadays?!

Veteran of our hobby being picked to pieces in a thread. Lost loads this way recently.

Really písses me off tbh. Especially when these members are twice the age of most members but in the shape of their lives!

Never mind eh.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Is it just me or is UKM full of gobby little shíts nowadays?!
> 
> Veteran of our hobby being picked to pieces in a thread. Lost loads this way recently.
> 
> ...


What???


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Is it just me or is UKM full of gobby little shíts nowadays?!
> 
> Veteran of our hobby being picked to pieces in a thread. Lost loads this way recently.
> 
> ...


What's up mate, who's fvcked you off?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What's up mate, who's fvcked you off?


Nobody has fúcked me off. It's just a shame threads get out of hand with the older members getting slated lol

Not a fan of it tbh. When they've walked the walked they've earned my respect.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nobody has fúcked me off. It's just a shame threads get out of hand with the older members getting slated lol
> 
> Not a fan of it tbh. When they've walked the walked they've earned my respect.


There's a lot of wollys on this site. It fvcks me off too coz there's loads of decent blokes that help out and you can have a laugh with.

I put it down to them having a shvt life and probably being bullied themselves as a kid


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tbf mate I think it was a good discussion, it was the 'respected member' who started insulting people, including me for practically no reason. Imo, I have no respect or sympathy for him


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> There's a lot of wollys on this site. It fvcks me off too coz there's loads of decent blokes that help out and you can have a laugh with.
> 
> I put it down to them having a shvt life and probably being bullied themselves as a kid


Loads mate.

Haha, I agree. None of them would say it to his face, that's a fact.



Dan94 said:


> Tbf mate I think it was a good discussion, it was the 'respected member' who started insulting people, including me for practically no reason. Imo, I have no respect or sympathy for him


Dan, come on now. He's been pushed to this and we all know it.

Take your time to go read his history on here, you'll see he has 20-30 years experience of lifting. So he's posted about his own experiences I take my hat off to him.

We all have buttons that once pressed we explode lol

The Ronnie thing will be true too, he really does know lots of people in this industry


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Loads mate.
> 
> Haha, I agree. None of them would say it to his face, that's a fact.
> 
> ...


Took me a while to realise what you was referring to. Got there in the end lol. Fvck um, let them get on with it


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Is it just me or is UKM full of gobby little shíts nowadays?!
> 
> Veteran of our hobby being picked to pieces in a thread. Lost loads this way recently.
> 
> ...


Completely agree mate.

At the end of the day, you can spout as much sh!t as you want but if you haven't personally walked the walk, then fvck off imo.

That and the fact that certain people look like they don't even fvcking lift trying to educate members that compete? Wtf?!?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Completely agree mate.
> 
> At the end of the day, you can spout as much sh!t as you want but if you haven't personally walked the walk, then fvck off imo.
> 
> That and the fact that certain people look like they don't even fvcking lift trying to educate members that compete? Wtf?!?!


Frustrating to see isn't it. I am easily wound up when it comes this stuff nowadays lol

Lots don't look like they lift and no AVI's etc makes you wonder how they have the nerve!

Anyway, Quark, Turkish Delight and Dark Choc drops is goooooood!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Frustrating to see isn't it. I am easily wound up when it comes this stuff nowadays lol
> 
> Lots don't look like they lift and no AVI's etc makes you wonder how they have the nerve!
> 
> ...


No Avi person checking in..... what did I miss?? 

Ah and jus had quark myself


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Is the mast E needed in a bulk? I presume judging by the cycle layout it's a blend?

What about

Test with EQ and an oral?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I've just posted this in @FelonE's journal....
> 
> View attachment 168739
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. My kind of diet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> No Avi person checking in..... what did I miss??
> 
> Ah and jus had quark myself


Hush you lol You don't count as I've seen you in ya pants 



J4MES said:


> Is the mast E needed in a bulk? I presume judging by the cycle layout it's a blend?
> 
> What about
> 
> Test with EQ and an oral?


I always run mast with Tren mate, tried Tren once without mast and sides where far worse - very aggressive!

Synergy and all that comes into play with Tren & Mast.

EQ I don't really rate tbh 



simonthepieman said:


> Hell yeah. My kind of diet


Haha, that's a snack to you!!!


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hush you lol You don't count as I've seen you in ya pants
> 
> I always run mast with Tren mate, tried Tren once without mast and sides where far worse - very aggressive!
> 
> ...


I see fair enough may look into that for next time!

What about test and mast? I think fat boy  (@chelsea) has tried that before!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Is it just me or is UKM full of gobby little shíts nowadays?!
> 
> Veteran of our hobby being picked to pieces in a thread. Lost loads this way recently.
> 
> ...


I agree,on the flipside though some of these veterans are very patronising and quick to put others down. Fvck all y'all.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You're making me feel bad now @R0BLET I started that thread


it's all your fault


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hush you lol You don't count as I've seen you in ya pants


Oi no need to bring own personal lives into this......... thought we had some thing special :crying:

:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

J4MES said:


> I see fair enough may look into that for next time!
> 
> What about test and mast? I think fat boy  (@chelsea) has tried that before!


Yeah I've done Test and Mast only, great cycle. Best to date up until last one with the Rip240 and Winny 



FelonE said:


> I agree,on the flipside though some of these veterans are very patronising and quick to put others down. Fvck all y'all.


Very true mate, same with all walks of life I suppose.



TommyBananas said:


> You're making me feel bad now @R0BLET I started that thread


And so you should young man!! Lol

Tbh it's gone a bit off topic since page 2 



Galaxy said:


> Oi no need to bring own personal lives into this......... thought we had some thing special :crying:
> 
> :lol:


We still have, I promise


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking BEAST!

Cracking work. Now go put a top on you hussy!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Using npp myself in next blast. I'm just using 3ml a week for first 3 weeks cos gonna use deca. Gonna use test p as well for first 3 weeks and test e. What I wanna know is, do I do the deca, test e, npp and test p from day 1 then just stop the test p and npp after week 3 and continue with the deca and test e?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Looking BEAST!
> 
> Cracking work. Now go put a top on you hussy!


Lol

Where have you been?!



sen said:


> Using npp myself in next blast. I'm just using 3ml a week for first 3 weeks cos gonna use deca. Gonna use test p as well for first 3 weeks and test e. What I wanna know is, do I do the deca, test e, npp and test p from day 1 then just stop the test p and npp after week 3 and continue with the deca and test e?


Spot on with that plan mate 

And that's another vote for NPP then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

194lbs to 188lbs....

I got this 

Boulder time!!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> It would be mate. From week 1 of the cycle
> 
> !


ahh...mis read it mate. Dang! ;D


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> ahh...mis read it mate. Dang! ;D


Lol. Thought so 

The 4 weeks off I will use metformin to bring sensitivity back up, just 500mg a day.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Thought so
> 
> The 4 weeks off I will use metformin to bring sensitivity back up, just 500mg a day.


I like it mate, ill do something similar on my bulk season.... yum yum

not sure what dosages or compounds yet, but likely to be a 14 to 16 week run with slin.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I like it mate, ill do something similar on my bulk season.... yum yum
> 
> not sure what dosages or compounds yet, but likely to be a 14 to 16 week run with slin.


When is your bulk due mate? Saw the pic yesterday. Still looked great, pretty ripped to say the least!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all you shirt lifters!!

Boulders, smashed.

Best shoulder session in a long time, new routine and loved it.

Dead Stop Seated Shoulder Press - new exercise for me, hits the spot!!

Arnold Press - Again, new to me and never tried it. This was killer lol

Reverse Pec Flyes - 3 sets of 25 so was pretty pumped!

Run the rack..... FUUUUUCK!!

From 8kg up to 20kg partials, no rest just go. Then back down from 20kg to 6kg lol

Incline Bench Reverse Flyes

Oly Bar Shrugs

Tri Set - DB's - Bent over Flyes, Fromt Raises, Lateral Raises (3 sets)

Done!

Cardio to wrap up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all you shirt lifters!!
> 
> Boulders, smashed.
> 
> ...


Good session you fairy:tongue:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all you shirt lifters!!
> 
> Boulders, smashed.
> 
> ...


what kinda weight are you hitting on the presses?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> what kinda weight are you hitting on the presses?


Well on those today, 70kg on the dead stops and only went to 24kg on the Arnold Press. Feeler session really.

Normal pressing (DB's and Smith Machine) I'll do 36kg and 90/100kg.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> When is your bulk due mate? Saw the pic yesterday. Still looked great, pretty ripped to say the least!!


thx mate, I appreciate it.... lot of hard work and hunger bursts!  Ripped yeah, but I should of looked much much tighter, as said I came out almost depleted... and I lost to others that shouldn't even come close 

bulk will be somewhat around september. Ill probably will be on hgh till then.

Ill be toying around 500 to 750 test per week, 300 to 450 tren or 500 to 750deca... along with 500 / 750 EQ, and Slin once I have very clear how to use it...

might kick with some drol... will see depending where I am by then...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> thx mate, I appreciate it.... lot of hard work and hunger bursts!  Ripped yeah, but I should of looked much much tighter, as said I came out almost depleted... and I lost to others that shouldn't even come close
> 
> bulk will be somewhat around september. Ill probably will be on hgh till then.
> 
> ...


Live and learn I guess. Have you stuck with the same coach?

Looks nice and straight forward tbh. What labs? And what GH do you use?

Slin is a doddle mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IIFYM FTW....



Krispy Kreme's in the office


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big big session that mate!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Live and learn I guess. Have you stuck with the same coach?
> 
> Looks nice and straight forward tbh. What labs? And what GH do you use?
> 
> Slin is a doddle mate


Ive switched to another coach just for next show, the 11th... Im not sure Ill make it to the show however as I've started my working season at my buisness and will perhaps have to work... plus keeping diet spot on is next to imposible.

Ill manage my off season with another coach which is very reputable and is interested in having me with him.

hgh is Ansomone and ill use 4iu Ed... Labs will likely to be Alpha pharma... or for the tren If I could get some decent multivial lab it would be ideal... shooting 400mg of parabolin is expensive as hell.

SLIN, not sure yet...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i think gear wise we should do

test e / sus

tren e

var

keep you lean and not watery!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Big big session that mate!


Loved it mate. Killer, but good killer!



ironman1985bcn said:


> Ive switched to another coach just for next show, the 11th... Im not sure Ill make it to the show however as I've started my working season at my buisness and will perhaps have to work... plus keeping diet spot on is next to imposible.
> 
> Ill manage my off season with another coach which is very reputable and is interested in having me with him.
> 
> ...


I think once you've found the right coach tou be laughing mate!

Who's the off season coach then?

Sounds expensive in general!! Lol

Slin.... You need to be 100% clear on your protocol if your taking the plunge. I've tried it and really want to do a proper cycle on it at some point.



liam0810 said:


> i think gear wise we should do
> 
> test e / sus
> 
> ...


But will I be massive?!

Lol

What var have you used? I tried dhacks and it was pants!!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Loved it mate. Killer, but good killer!
> 
> I think once you've found the right coach tou be laughing mate!
> 
> ...


well not going to be cheap but Ive got a good source. And yeah, its a bit of a hit and miss this coach issue, hopefully this one will have the key to succes... !

im taking a few years to add some mass and either swap mens physique to bodybuilding, or try going for the arnold classic in mens physique.

Dream high we say over here! Lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Loved it mate. Killer, but good killer!
> 
> I think once you've found the right coach tou be laughing mate!
> 
> ...


Apollos mate and was good. had to stop it as couldnt eat like usual with me and frigging orals!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> well not going to be cheap but Ive got a good source. And yeah, its a bit of a hit and miss this coach issue, hopefully this one will have the key to succes... !
> 
> im taking a few years to add some mass and either swap mens physique to bodybuilding, or try going for the arnold classic in mens physique.
> 
> Dream high we say over here! Lol


Hopefully mate, I've no experience when it comes to competing but coach wise Liam is doing a great job for me 

You think you'll be able to do the transition from physique to a classic?



liam0810 said:


> Apollos mate and was good. had to stop it as couldnt eat like usual with me and frigging orals!


Haha, I get to the 6 week mark and they ruin me.

Think I'll be going NP how the things are looking at the moment to get Apollo lol But blast is a long way off!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully mate, I've no experience when it comes to competing but coach wise Liam is doing a great job for me
> 
> You think you'll be able to do the transition from physique to a classic?
> 
> ...


How long we talking, you still thinking 12 weeks?

That thread has got well out of hand, you been reading it? Some idiot has started another now just to cvnt people off. Mods need to clamp down on these morons that are ruining a good forum


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How long we talking, you still thinking 12 weeks?
> 
> That thread has got well out of hand, you been reading it? Some idiot has started another now just to cvnt people off. Mods need to clamp down on these morons that are ruining a good forum


16 weeks mate 

Or what Liam says lol

Mate the MODs have turned a blind eye to it, I've seen a couple of line today and how they haven't noticed it God knows.

It's the way UKM is going. Most guys are on TM and Simon throws the bad eggs away quickly so it stays good


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How long we talking, you still thinking 12 weeks?
> 
> That thread has got well out of hand, you been reading it? Some idiot has started another now just to cvnt people off. Mods need to clamp down on these morons that are ruining a good forum


Would help if there was any active mods tbf


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 16 weeks mate
> 
> Or what Liam says lol
> 
> ...


Tm? And who's Simon lol. Themed to fvck them off the forum. Good people leave because of these pricks.

They're making up new accounts just to insult people ffs.

I've cruised for 5 weeks tomorrow and am thinking of starting again Friday or Monday. Friday will give me 7 weeks on tren then a week off it before I go away


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Would help if there was any active mods tbf


Very true


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Tm? And who's Simon lol. Themed to fvck them off the forum. Good people leave because of these pricks.
> 
> They're making up new accounts just to insult people ffs.
> 
> I've cruised for 5 weeks tomorrow and am thinking of starting again Friday or Monday. Friday will give me 7 weeks on tren then a week off it before I go away


Oh lol Testosterone Muscle and Simon is the owner 

Yeah it's got a little out of hand really. Just daft.

I've done 4 week cruises.... Just saying


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol Testosterone Muscle and Simon is the owner
> 
> Yeah it's got a little out of hand really. Just daft.
> 
> I've done 4 week cruises.... Just saying


Is your name the same on there?

Think I've got an account on T-Muscle


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol Testosterone Muscle and Simon is the owner
> 
> Yeah it's got a little out of hand really. Just daft.
> 
> I've done 4 week cruises.... Just saying


I just noticed Delhi has left. I've seen a few well respected members on here leave coz of these cvnts.

Haha, you fvcker. Making me think I should start Friday now. What's 3 day at lol

You an active member on that forum too?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Is your name the same on there?
> 
> Think I've got an account on T-Muscle


Yeah mate, don't post often at all though. Just enjoy the reading


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I just noticed Delhi has left. I've seen a few well respected members on here leave coz of these cvnts.
> 
> Haha, you fvcker. Making me think I should start Friday now. What's 3 day at lol
> 
> You an active member on that forum too?


Has he, shame that.

What's 3 days between hormones LOL

I have an account, posted about 10 times in a year lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

In for large amounts of drugs!

You really need to sort that chest out tho haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Has he, shame that.
> 
> What's 3 days between hormones LOL
> 
> I have an account, posted about 10 times in a year lol


Will 6 days defo be enough time for tren a to be out? I can't be going Spain a sweaty mess lol

I'll see how I feel Friday, I might just start the t3s. Can they be run the whole cycle? And do they need to be tapered like clen or does it stay effective at the same dose?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> In for large amounts of drugs!
> 
> You really need to sort that chest out tho haha


Tell me something I don't know 

*rob orders Synthol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Tell me something I don't know
> 
> *rob orders Synthol


How far do you live from Lincoln?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Will 6 days defo be enough time for tren a to be out? I can't be going Spain a sweaty mess lol
> 
> I'll see how I feel Friday, I might just start the t3s. Can they be run the whole cycle? And do they need to be tapered like clen or does it stay effective at the same dose?


Lol after 7 weeks on Tren those sides will subside mate, you'll not notice the sweats and 6 days is enough. I've not had a sweaty night since my last jab of tren lol

Yes the T3 can be ran the whole cycle  don't taper T3, just start at 25mcg and don't go over 75mcg. 50mcg is enough tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> How far do you live from Lincoln?


I can get there in about 40 mins on a good day pmsl

Depends how many tractors are on the road to Newark!!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> I can get there in about 40 mins on a good day pmsl
> 
> Depends how many tractors are on the road to Newark!!


11th April, £6.50 gym pass to Total Fitness Gym, I will make your chest grow, cu there.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> 11th April, £6.50 gym pass to Total Fitness Gym, I will make your chest grow, cu there.


Lol I'm off work all that week funnily enough 

Is that the one next to the bypass?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Lol I'm off work all that week funnily enough
> 
> Is that the one next to the bypass?


Not sure, it's my friends gym (been a few times)

Gym - Nandos - Night out - crash at his.

Literally, do it. You'll have a blast.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Not sure, it's my friends gym (been a few times)
> 
> Gym - Nandos - Night out - crash at his.
> 
> Literally, do it. You'll have a blast.


Maybe not that one then lol.

Wow wow wow, is this a date?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Maybe not that one then lol.
> 
> Wow wow wow, is this a date?


I'm actually srs, if you wanna come, feel free - it'd be a laugh for sure. My friends are all sound aswell (I don't have many, 'cos I'm a cvnt). But they're a lot nicer than I am, lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm actually srs, if you wanna come, feel free - it'd be a laugh for sure. My friends are all sound aswell (I don't have many, 'cos I'm a cvnt). But they're a lot nicer than I am, lol.


Oh I'm a cúnt in person mate lol

Weekends are a no go for me though, weekend dad


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Oh I'm a cúnt in person mate lol
> 
> Weekends are a no go for me though, weekend dad


So you got me all excited, thinking it might actually happen, then go and drop that bomb on me. Nobhead.

I sent you a PM too, now you're definitely gonna reply to it after that let down.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm actually srs, if you wanna come, feel free - it'd be a laugh for sure. My friends are all sound aswell (I don't have many, 'cos I'm a cvnt). But they're a lot nicer than I am, lol.


You ain't actually that bad lol.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> You ain't actually that bad lol.


You sure about that? This is about 6 years ago when I fake tanned.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> You sure about that? This is about 6 years ago when I fake tanned.


Hahahahaha fvck off is that you??????


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Hahahahaha fvck off is that you??????


Yes, lol. I hadn't washed it off yet though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> So you got me all excited, thinking it might actually happen, then go and drop that bomb on me. Nobhead.
> 
> I sent you a PM too, now you're definitely gonna reply to it after that let down.


How about the 10th? Lol



TommyBananas said:


> You sure about that? This is about 6 years ago when I fake tanned.


Brilliant. Look a little retarded, had you just read about IIFYM?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully mate, I've no experience when it comes to competing but coach wise Liam is doing a great job for me
> 
> You think you'll be able to do the transition from physique to a classic?
> 
> ...


Well In the next two years doing things propperly, eating as I should, Im pretty sure I can add some nice muscle... so hopefully Ill make it happen ....

I live in barcelona btw... will keep updates on to my progress mate, I love the sport and I'm feelint confident !


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> How about the 10th? Lol
> 
> Brilliant. Look a little retarded, had you just read about IIFYM?


Lmao. Look how red my cheeks are btw, brighter than the tan, lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Well In the next two years doing things propperly, eating as I should, Im pretty sure I can add some nice muscle... so hopefully Ill make it happen ....
> 
> I live in barcelona btw... will keep updates on to my progress mate, I love the sport and I'm feelint confident !


I'm sure you will nail it mate. What will the off season diet look like if you don't mind me asking?

Do you?! Lucky sod. I live in the centre of England


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Lmao. Look how red my cheeks are btw, brighter than the tan, lol.


Yeah how the fùck did you manage that, look like a cabbage patch kid


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh lol Testosterone Muscle and Simon is the owner
> 
> Yeah it's got a little out of hand really. Just daft.
> 
> I've done 4 week cruises.... Just saying


4 week cruises?

Junkie


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You ain't actually that bad lol.


He is. Pm'd me earlier giving me all sorts of abuse.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> He is. Pm'd me earlier giving me all sorts of abuse.


Lots and lots of abuse. :blowme:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> He is. Pm'd me earlier giving me all sorts of abuse.


You probably deserved you old fvck ;-)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 4 week cruises?
> 
> Junkie


How long you been on???? Junkie lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You probably deserved you old fvck ;-)


Lol probably, I normally do.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How long you been on???? Junkie lol


21 weeks with my 3.5 week 'cruise' lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 4 week cruises?
> 
> Junkie


You lasted about 10 days you píss flap


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 21 weeks with my 3.5 week 'cruise' lol.


Think I'm gonna cut my cruise to 5 weeks 2 days. I'm itching to get back on. I'm on quite low cals now, have a cold and my mrs is keeping me awake all night (not her fault she's about to drop). All these things= loss of strength. I'm still plugging away but my box of goodies is shouting out "take me".

Friday or Monday? What's 3 days lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Think I'm gonna cut my cruise to 5 weeks 2 days. I'm itching to get back on. I'm on quite low cals now, have a cold and my mrs is keeping me awake all night (not her fault she's about to drop). All these things= loss of strength. I'm still plugging away but my box of goodies is shouting out "take me".
> 
> Friday or Monday? What's 3 days lol


What have you got in your box of goodies?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What have you got in your box of goodies?



View attachment 169008


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> View attachment 169008


Not showing up on my phone


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not showing up on my phone


None of my pics will load, they're just coming up blank which is why you can't see anything


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> None of my pics will load, they're just coming up blank which is why you can't see anything


Oh. Thought you had the lights off when you took the pic lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Oh. Thought you had the lights off when you took the pic lol.


Just looked in my journal and they've gone as well wtf


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you will nail it mate. What will the off season diet look like if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Do you?! Lucky sod. I live in the centre of England


I hope there is a lot of mince, muffins, chocolate, pizza and stuff like that.... LOL... Honestly mate I have no idea... However, meanwhile these next 3 months I'll be on my own as I'm very busy and will sort something like 3000kcal to start with with 40/40/20 Protein/carb/fat ratios.... And figure out how to toy around with the ratios from there... I'll keep an eye on my waist measurements to keep it as still as possible.

Everything written down, every day weight noted, to be able to give my coach as much info as I can possibly give him on september.

BUT MAN I'LL TAKE A FEW WEEKS OFF DIET FOR BLOODY CERTAIN! CARVING FOR FOOD KEBABS AND CHEESEBURGERS LIKE CRAZY MATE.haahhaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Just looked in my journal and they've gone as well wtf


I can't see them either lol.

Tapatalk issue maybe?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I can't see them either lol.
> 
> Tapatalk issue maybe?


I'm not on tapatalk. All the pics I have previously put up are gone and in my profile they are all blank. Anything I try to load comes up blank.

Just went into my journal and all the pics have gone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> I hope there is a lot of mince, muffins, chocolate, pizza and stuff like that.... LOL... Honestly mate I have no idea... However, meanwhile these next 3 months I'll be on my own as I'm very busy and will sort something like 3000kcal to start with with 40/40/20 Protein/carb/fat ratios.... And figure out how to toy around with the ratios from there... I'll keep an eye on my waist measurements to keep it as still as possible.
> 
> Everything written down, every day weight noted, to be able to give my coach as much info as I can possibly give him on september.
> 
> BUT MAN I'LL TAKE A FEW WEEKS OFF DIET FOR BLOODY CERTAIN! CARVING FOR FOOD KEBABS AND CHEESEBURGERS LIKE CRAZY MATE.haahhaha


Mmmmm, pizza!! I do love a bit of pizza lol

40/40/20 is a good place to start defo, what's current weight at?

Mate I've been terrible since I stopped cutting, well, not terrible but if I've fancied something I've had it !!

I can't blame you if have a mad few weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm not on tapatalk. All the pics I have previously put up are gone and in my profile they are all blank. Anything I try to load comes up blank.
> 
> Just went into my journal and all the pics have gone


UKM issue maybe?

Probably cut the picture server off


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> UKM issue maybe?
> 
> Probably cut the picture server off


No I don't think so coz others are putting pics up and I can see them. But every pic I have put up in any thread has gone

Who would I tag to sort it?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Mmmmm, pizza!! I do love a bit of pizza lol
> 
> 40/40/20 is a good place to start defo, what's current weight at?
> 
> ...


Well today I'm fuller than comp day, I would say I'm slightly leaner, and I'm at 78kg for 175cm tall (171lbs)... Full of veins everywhere....(unlike like I was on stage)

So everything is good, added tren and raised HGH... Hopefully will be a big change for the 11th... Next tuesday I'm meeting my "coach" to sort to carbload.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> No I don't think so coz others are putting pics up and I can see them. But every pic I have put up in any thread has gone
> 
> Who would I tag to sort it?


 @Lorian I guess. Not seen him in a while though..... Maybe he's making the UKM hoodies


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Well today I'm fuller than comp day, I would say I'm slightly leaner, and I'm at 78kg for 175cm tall (171lbs)...


What was you on comp day?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> What was you on comp day?


160.

keep in mind it's now 22 hours and have 5 meals in me, plus 4litre of water.... So I assume I'll drop some waterweight... but hopefully will ad a couple more pounds before


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> 160.


Could be a lot higher then mate, I'd go mental lol


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Could be a lot higher then mate, I'd go mental lol


So I was mate... So I was.... But hopefully I'm getting myself sorted... Not happening again trust me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> So I was mate... So I was.... But hopefully I'm getting myself sorted... Not happening again trust me.


Lol have you rebounded badly before?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Arms done. Really good session, great pump!!

DB Hammer Curls - 4 sets into drop set

Standing EZ Bar Curls - 3 sets into drop set

Machine Preacher Curls - 3 sets

Straight Bar Reverse Grip SS Normal Grip (cable) - 3 sets

Dead Stop Skull Crushers - 4 sets

V Bar Push Downs - 4 sets

EZ Bar OH Extensions - 3 sets

Rope OH Extensions - 4 sets

Cardio.

Done!!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

nope, Im actually gaining weight now, but its precisely what we are aiming at. Risky however, but seems to be working, I was way under my stage weight I think...

good morning, you wake up almost as early as I do LOL.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Arms done. Really good session, great pump!!
> 
> ...


Good session mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> nope, Im actually gaining weight now, but its precisely what we are aiming at. Risky however, but seems to be working, I was way under my stage weight I think...
> 
> good morning, you wake up almost as early as I do LOL.


So long as you don't get fat, that's the main thing lol

GH will help I guess!! 

Haha, 4.30am the alarm goes off FML


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 16 weeks mate
> 
> Or what Liam says lol
> 
> ...


I think I'm heading that way after I finish my log. Seems a more grown up place


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I think I'm heading that way after I finish my log. Seems a more grown up place


Only reason I stick around here is that I am monumentally stubborn i.e. the fookers won't beat me.

TM is where my interest lies now. There have been many bellends on here (usually TDF etc) who try to troll me and my log. Always same response from me - want to meet for a "beer"?



Another influx of helmets over the past few days. Therefore, I will be sticking about :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Only reason I stick around here is that I am monumentally stubborn i.e. the fookers won't beat me.
> 
> TM is where my interest lies now. There have been many bellends on here (usually TDF etc) who try to troll me and my log. Always same response from me - want to meet for a "beer"?
> 
> ...


I'm also easily distracted so less posts mean more work lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I think I'm heading that way after I finish my log. Seems a more grown up place


Yeah it is mate and lots of guys who compete etc who are happy to share info 



Huntingground said:


> Only reason I stick around here is that I am monumentally stubborn i.e. the fookers won't beat me.
> 
> TM is where my interest lies now. There have been many bellends on here (usually TDF etc) who try to troll me and my log. Always same response from me - want to meet for a "beer"?
> 
> ...


Lol. Leave em to it, if you're nice to them and civil they get bored


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Roblet...Helmets is another word for a knob isn't it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Roblet...Helmets is another word for a knob isn't it?


Correct lol

AVI


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Correct lol
> 
> AVI


:laugh: :blush: I'm trying to inspire myself to get rid of some chubb....as the song goes, "I'm all about dat bass, dat bass no worries" apart from the fact I do...hahahaha.. Thanks x


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> So long as you don't get fat, that's the main thing lol
> 
> GH will help I guess!!
> 
> Haha, 4.30am the alarm goes off FML


It does it does... my coach just added me some more carbs today.... Jzuz, almost on a bulk now!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

AVI looking good Flubs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> It does it does... my coach just added me some more carbs today.... Jzuz, almost on a bulk now!


Lol

How many carbs are you on?

200g here and the odd treat (I'm weak at the moment)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> How many carbs are you on?
> 
> 200g here and the odd treat (I'm weak at the moment)


What's laim got to say about that? How many treats we talking?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What's laim got to say about that? How many treats we talking?


lol

None today, just like the odd biscuit here and there. Like last night with a brew 

Not full blown binges 

That's what the weekend is for..... Easter weekend.... Lots and LOTS of eggs in the house


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> These are the new Ben & Jerrys I was talkin' aboot - there is 2 or 3 more aswell which I didn't get yet, they're on offer for a month at Morrisons £2.50 a tub:


There's my recovery food sorted right there lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

since discoverying combing Chocolate Whey, FFGY and peanut butter I can handle ice-cream cravings.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> There's my recovery food sorted right there lol


Morrisons tonight then!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> These are the new Ben & Jerrys I was talkin' aboot - there is 2 or 3 more aswell which I didn't get yet, they're on offer for a month at Morrisons £2.50 a tub:


Good for post workout yeah?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morrisons tonight then!


Tempting! I'm now off to get some more dressings from Boots and there's a morrisons on the same retail park lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> If waking up and having it for breakfast this morning counts as post workout yeah


Ice cream for breakfast you kid lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


>


Why are you always so quick to shout hater?lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> lol
> 
> None today, just like the odd biscuit here and there. Like last night with a brew
> 
> ...


Dunno why I asked that, I'm only winding myself up lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Whut I'm kidding  why do you think I tagged you in my deadlift video!!


Phew I was getting worried then!! Lmao I know you was mate, dunno how you eat that shìt for breaky!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Dunno why I asked that, I'm only winding myself up lol


You'll be able to have all the food you want on tren !!

Not SRS


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh god that cookie ice cream, getting done this weekend


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Oh god that cookie ice cream, getting done this weekend


2 tubs.... 1 sitting. Do it!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> 2 tubs.... 1 sitting. Do it!!!


I'm out of Tren ace, no more excuses haha

Unless tren e has magic properties too....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I'm out of Tren ace, no more excuses haha
> 
> Unless tren e has magic properties too....


Same magical properties lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Same magical properties lol


If I get fat I'm holding you personally responsible


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> If I get fat I'm holding you personally responsible


If you get fat. Blame yourself 

It'll take a few weeks for that to kick in, so hang fire this weekend


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> If you get fat. Blame yourself
> 
> It'll take a few weeks for that to kick in, so hang fire this weekend


Yea about 3 weeks? Got some Dbol to fill in those few weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Yea about 3 weeks? Got some Dbol to fill in those few weeks


Lol. Doesn't quite work like tren 

But yeah, 100mg Dbol a day with a tub of ice cream ...... Water boy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@TommyBananas how's this.....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @TommyBananas how's this.....
> 
> View attachment 169078


Wvnker!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:



> Wvnker!!!!! :tongue:


I assume that is German for Legend?

Lol

Only got is at its on offer so stocking up for a rainy day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @TommyBananas how's this.....
> 
> View attachment 169078


You b4stard lol. Chuck one this way mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> get the slippers on down to your local Morrisons buddy!


Lol am actually sat with my slippers on. No Morrisons near me mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> This is what I like to see!


It's calling me.....



FelonE said:


> You b4stard lol. Chuck one this way mate.


I'll post it, you can drink it when it arrives


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's calling me.....
> 
> I'll post it, you can drink it when it arrives


Lol sweet

1 Amhench House

Gainsville Road

Bulkingdon

IIF YMM


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Thought it was a real address until the Postcode, lmao.


Oh dear Tommy lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Mines calling me too; but because I wanted to try both today I fvcked my macros right up and now I have to eat 400g of disgusting fvcking chicken:


Dip the chicken in the ice cream


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol sweet
> 
> 1 Amhench House
> 
> ...


 brilliant!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol sweet
> 
> 1 Amhench House
> 
> ...


Haha quality


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Last day at work for 11 days! Whoop.

Saying that I have a new girl starting for me next week so I'm showing my face for an hour or so.

But apart from that it's chill time!!

Chest Smashed, new routine from Liam.

Incline DB - up to 36kg (that's where the weights stop lol)

High Incline Bench

Flat DB Press - 7's (lower partials, mid partials, high partials)

Flat DB Flys

Pec Flys SS Press ups

Then I did some cable flys to burn out.

No cardio - headache today 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Enjoy your break off work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Enjoy your break off work


Guarantee I'll do some emails from home mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@FelonE 22" inch brah .....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Guarantee I'll do some emails from home mate lol


What do you do if you don't mind me asking buddy?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> What do you do if you don't mind me asking buddy?


Sausage Jockey 

Lol

I work in sales mate, run a department so never switch off from it unfortunately, but it's rewarding so can't grumble.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Sausage Jockey
> 
> Lol
> 
> I work in sales mate, run a department so never switch off from it unfortunately, but it's rewarding so can't grumble.


I thought you were a sausage jockey to be fair, you give off that impression 

Ah sounds good mate. People who switch aren't doing there job properly :thumb: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> I thought you were a sausage jockey to be fair, you give off that impression
> 
> Ah sounds good mate. People who switch aren't doing there job properly :thumb: :lol:


Lol

I'm going to try my hardest to not check my emails, but if I'm losing sales I'm losing commission


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sausage Jockey
> 
> Lol
> 
> I work in sales mate, run a department so never switch off from it unfortunately, but it's rewarding so can't grumble.


i work in sales for cloud computing company so it's impossible to switch off, we have all the tools to never stop working


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @FelonE 22" inch brah .....
> 
> View attachment 169096


I call bullsh1t lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

what is a bloopin' sosage jockey? lol Roblet, your journal is a never ending source of naughty words I try to stuff into conversations I'm having with posh folks.... :lol: sometimes it goes down well and other times......gulp!

but one must try right? hahahahahaa...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> i work in sales for cloud computing company so it's impossible to switch off, we have all the tools to never stop working


Exactly mate and workplaces kinda expect you to do work on holiday if you hold any senior position!

Catch 22.



FelonE said:


> I call bullsh1t lol


Ok, 14" probably lol



Flubs said:


> what is a bloopin' sosage jockey? lol Roblet, your journal is a never ending source of naughty words I try to stuff into conversations I'm having with posh folks.... :lol: sometimes it goes down well and other times......gulp!
> 
> but one must try right? hahahahahaa...


Google, it lol

Yeah defo drop sausage jockey into a conversation, maybe if you have some gay male friends. Call it him, it's a sign of respect......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh I see, :lol: I get it, bit like the pork sword thing... :blush: :laugh: brilliant...sosage jockey lol.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> oh I see, :lol: I get it, bit like the pork sword thing... :blush: :laugh: brilliant...sosage jockey lol.....


That's it.

Hatchet wound to your female friends always goes down well


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That's it.
> 
> Hatchet wound to your female friends always goes down well


oh dear, and down hill we go

just don't google 'blue waffle'


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> oh dear, and down hill we go
> 
> just don't google 'blue waffle'


Thanks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> oh dear, and down hill we go
> 
> just don't google 'blue waffle'


Got a semi....

Not SRS.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:
 

> Got a semi....
> 
> Not SRS.


Certain things should not be shown to our fragile eyes


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Certain things should not be shown to our fragile eyes


One being @Chelsea's face


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> One being @Chelsea's face


Well compared to that monstrosity I unleashed onto my eyes I'd say he has a face of and angel(no ****) lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hahahaha you cnuts! I'm far too pretty for this abuse!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha you cnuts! I'm far too pretty for this abuse!!


Pretty ugly?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> oh dear, and down hill we go
> 
> just don't google 'blue waffle'


too late.....cough...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Think I'm going to get a tasty new pre workout,

AP Androxine.

@Clubber Lang @Rav212 you guys have used this, worth it?

It's either this or NP Mtren


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> and now I have to eat 400g of disgusting fvcking chicken:


IIFYM sounds fun mate lmao very flexible lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> IIFYM sounds fun mate lmao very flexible lol


This is the punishment for eating two types of ben and jerries in one day


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> This is the punishment for eating two types of ben and jerries in one day


Just break it up with some fish! Bit of tasty salmon or some simple tuna.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Think I'm going to get a tasty new pre workout,
> 
> AP Androxine.
> 
> ...


Do it!!! Pi$$es all over Mtren imo!! I used it pre training 5 days a week. Turned into an insufferable pr**k within 2 weeks lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Just break it up with some fish! Bit of tasty salmon or some simple tuna.


I thought you meant the Ben & Jerrys fish food at first


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> Do it!!! Pi$$es all over Mtren imo!! I used it pre training 5 days a week. Turned into an insufferable pr**k within 2 weeks lol


Pmsl?! Is it that bad....

Or is it that good


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

B



R0BLET said:


> Think I'm going to get a tasty new pre workout,
> 
> AP Androxine.
> 
> ...


Ap androxine 100% ! It's a game changer!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Think I'm going to get a tasty new pre workout,
> 
> AP Androxine.
> 
> ...


You tried mtren before?

I remember getting a vial and thinking I was gonna take over the world.

.5ml.... Nothing.

1ml....Nothing

1.5ml....Nothing

2ml..... Nothing.

****e.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Ap androxine 100% ! It's a game changer!


Sold lol

Really that good mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> You tried mtren before?
> 
> I remember getting a vial and thinking I was gonna take over the world.
> 
> ...


Yes mate, numerous times.

Rated it tbh

Used NP, Apollo and the BSI Mtren DS which was the best!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all.

One of my work colleagues has joined my gym so he wanted a little arm blast this morning.

Ruined him before we even started lol. He enjoyed and I did too tbh, good to have someone there for those extra reps.

Rope Hammer Curls SS Single Arm Cable Curls (5 sets on both, 10-12 reps, last set work till failure)

100 reps on Tri's - Overhead Rope Extensions x20

V Bar Pushdowns x20

Rope Push Downs Wide x20

V Bar Overhead Extensions x20

Rope Push Downs Narrow (into balls ) x20

Then into dips till failure - got into the 20's.

Machine Preacher Curls SS DB Hammer Curls - 5 sets 10-12 reps ( last set drop set till failure)

Overhead Barbell French Press SS DB Overhead Press - 4 sets of 10

Tri Set for Biceps;?

Straight Bar Close Grip Curls x10

EZ Bar Wide Grip Curls x 10

DB Alternate Curls x10

Done 3 times, then a set till failure.

Done. Pretty pumped and he couldn't move his arms lol

Around 350+ reps I think 

That'll do. Mrs is working and cleaner is here later so I'm just gonna eat and potter about lol

Have a good one!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all.
> 
> One of my work colleagues has joined my gym so he wanted a little arm blast this morning.
> 
> ...


You got a cleaner??? Bit posh ain't it lol

Great workout btw


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all.
> 
> One of my work colleagues has joined my gym so he wanted a little arm blast this morning.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah? :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You got a cleaner??? Bit posh ain't it lol
> 
> Great workout btw


Lol, yeah we need her. Flys through the ironing pile 

Cheers mate. Just cardio this weekend and back to the usual Monday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Oh yeah? :rolleye:


Lol. Yeah, in the changing rooms


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Think I'm going to get a tasty new pre workout,
> 
> AP Androxine.
> 
> ...


Androxine....best med ive ever used by far! Dont even need to run anything else with it. Sex drive shot up within 2/3 days/jabs, was a massive lift from every direction.

mtren, seems like ginger beer when compared.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> Androxine....best med ive ever used by far! Dont even need to run anything else with it. Sex drive shot up within 2/3 days/jabs, was a massive lift from every direction.
> 
> mtren, seems like ginger beer when compared.


Best order some then lol will keep me sane through the cruise period 

Thanks mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Best order some then lol will keep me sane through the cruise period
> 
> Thanks mate.


PMSL crusing on slin and androxine :lol:

I approve 

Androxine looks nice, expensive a fvck though :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> PMSL crusing on slin and androxine :lol:
> 
> I approve
> 
> Androxine looks nice, expensive a fvck though :/


Lol

No slin 

Haven't checked yet, got a few that can get it for me. I best have a look


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Gonna sound really stupid now but these pre workouts your talking about, do they just give good workout/pump or do you actually gain from them?

@Clubber Lang @R0BLET


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Gonna sound really stupid now but these pre workouts your talking about, do they just give good workout/pump or do you actually gain from them?
> 
> @Clubber Lang @R0BLET


Mtren i would say I didn't gain much, got stronger mind you. Androxine I got stronger, leaned out a touch but that was 3 weeks, 1 amp mon-fri. Still got a box for special occasions. Might get another couple and run it ed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Gonna sound really stupid now but these pre workouts your talking about, do they just give good workout/pump or do you actually gain from them?
> 
> @Clubber Lang @R0BLET


Depends how long you run them, but mainly most people use them for certain workouts to increase lifts and reps.

So id use it on the lagging parts.

Androxine is Tren suspension, so jab....and it's there floating around.

Google Tren Suspension and 99% will report amazing sessions, huge aggressions, lifts UP, reps UP and mental pump lol

I'll try anything, I'm a junkie like that


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Best order some then lol will keep me sane through the cruise period
> 
> Thanks mate.


keep sane? lol, stuff makes you mental!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> keep sane? lol, stuff makes you mental!


Mentally visually pleasing on the eyes is what you mean isn't it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got a cleaner, fvckin hell, you got a gardener and chauffeur too?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kinda strayed off the diet a bit today, I knew this would happen not being at work 

Meal 1 - Oats and Whey

Intra - BCAA's

Post - Coco pops, Almond Milk, Whey, Glutamine

Meal 2 - Rice and Chicken

Meal 3 - Rice and Mince Beef

Then, coco pops, almond milk, whey, potatoes, loads of water and BCAA's, more whey!

Now the Mrs wants to go out for a Carvery....

Sorry @liam0810


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Kinda strayed off the diet a bit today, I knew this would happen not being at work
> 
> Meal 1 - Oats and Whey
> 
> ...


And so it begins lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Kinda strayed off the diet a bit today, I knew this would happen not being at work
> 
> Meal 1 - Oats and Whey
> 
> ...


Just go easy on the spuds and yorkshires, cauliflower cheese, all the nice stuff and no desert

Actually fvck it go out enjoy yourself ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Got a cleaner, fvckin hell, you got a gardener and chauffeur too?


Lol, nah. Garden is pebbles and decking so low maintenance and I like to drive


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> And so it begins lol.


The road to massiveness.... Or being a fat CÙNT? 



Abc987 said:


> Just go easy on the spuds and yorkshires, cauliflower cheese, all the nice stuff and no desert
> 
> Actually fvck it go out enjoy yourself ;-)


PMSL

It'll be all the meats, spuds and greens 

Possibly the Oreo ice cream dessert.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> The road to massiveness.... Or being a fat CÙNT?
> 
> PMSL
> 
> ...


Hopefully the first one mate. Just don't get carried away it's easy done.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hopefully the first one mate. Just don't get carried away it's easy done.


This next week will be weird, time off always cocks up my routine!

I'll prep as usual and just roll with it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> This next week will be weird, time off always cocks up my routine!
> 
> I'll prep as usual and just roll with it


I know mate, I'm so in to my routine that any changes throw me right off lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I know mate, I'm so in to my routine that any changes throw me right off lol.


Bad Isn't it lol

If I have a bad week I have a bad week, I'll know what to do to get things back on track!

In other news 9 mins on the UV's has burnt my àrse


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bad Isn't it lol
> 
> If I have a bad week I have a bad week, I'll know what to do to get things back on track!
> 
> In other news 9 mins on the UV's has burnt my àrse


I'll get the cocoa butter out, assume the position.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'll get the cocoa butter out, assume the position.


Can I eat it instead?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Can I eat it instead?


I'll rub it on something you can eat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'll rub it on something you can eat


Bread? 

Just feeding the dogs, they had tripe FOOKING stinks lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bread?
> 
> Just feeding the dogs, they had tripe FOOKING stinks lol


My ass smells worse than the dogs lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

£6.49 of gainz!!



Not a fan of peas lol

Beef, Turkey, Gammon, Pork, roast potatoes, leeks, mustard mash, Yorkshire, cauliflower cheese (@abc897)

Oh and sausages lol

Was good


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> £6.49 of gainz!!
> 
> View attachment 169162
> 
> ...


I'd have all of the above and I'd of finished the peas, you tart lol

The mother in law sent me home a roast lamb dinner mid week, nearly killed me having to get rid of stuffing, potatoes and yorkshires. I kept one roast potato and a mouthful of stuffing but the rest went in the bin. Still enjoyed it but it ain't the same


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'd have all of the above and I'd of finished the peas, you tart lol
> 
> The mother in law sent me home a roast lamb dinner mid week, nearly killed me having to get rid of stuffing, potatoes and yorkshires. I kept one roast potato and a mouthful of stuffing but the rest went in the bin. Still enjoyed it but it ain't the same


Fúck the peas lol

Oh yeah had stuffing too

Hate throwing food away! Feels wrong


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fúck the peas lol
> 
> Oh yeah had stuffing too
> 
> Hate throwing food away! Feels wrong


Yeah me too, I never leave any dinner either. It was easier than trying to explain why I wasn't eating carbs though, they don't seem to understand things like that. Still had all the veg ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah me too, I never leave any dinner either. It was easier than trying to explain why I wasn't eating carbs though, they don't seem to understand things like that. Still had all the veg ;-)


The "others" will never understand why we cut foods out lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So, smashed some cardio in to make up for my dinner last night lol

Then a little 10 sets of 10 on the chest press lol

Saw this guy with his massive legs....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So, smashed some cardio in to make up for my dinner last night lol
> 
> Then a little 10 sets of 10 on the chest press lol
> 
> ...


Can't beat a bit of guilt cardio lol.

Hench legs haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Can't beat a bit of guilt cardio lol.
> 
> Hench legs haha


Yea guilt cardio, hammered it. BPM up to 197 lol

Yeah I know, HUGE ain't they! His mrs has bigger legs. She's quite tidy tbh, squats more than him for sure!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yea guilt cardio, hammered it. BPM up to 197 lol
> 
> Yeah I know, HUGE ain't they! His mrs has bigger legs. She's quite tidy tbh, squats more than him for sure!!


I've done guilt cardio a few times in the past lol

Just looks stupid don't it. There's a div at my gym who's head to toe in Gym Shark who never trains legs and you can tell in his skinny joggers. Fvcking bellend haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I've done guilt cardio a few times in the past lol
> 
> Just looks stupid don't it. There's a div at my gym who's head to toe in Gym Shark who never trains legs and you can tell in his skinny joggers. Fvcking bellend haha.


Think I could do it 5 times a day at the moment lol

Yeah they look mongs, dressed for the occasion head to toe in "gym" gear. Look like twàts to me. Old joggers and a Tee or Vest suits me 

Eggs......



lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Think I could do it 5 times a day at the moment lol
> 
> Yeah they look mongs, dressed for the occasion head to toe in "gym" gear. Look like twàts to me. Old joggers and a Tee or Vest suits me
> 
> ...


Lots of guilt cardio coming up then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lots of guilt cardio coming up then lol


Lol, not feeling choc tbh. Those are the kids but they don't really like chocolate 

Tell people every year, don't buy them eggs and just leave it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, not feeling choc tbh. Those are the kids but they don't really like chocolate
> 
> Tell people every year, don't buy them eggs and just leave it lol


They don't really like chocolate? What have you done to them lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> They don't really like chocolate? What have you done to them lol


Lol, they don't like sweets at all mate. They gurn if I give them something like a cola bottle


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Where are you at with your weight this week?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Right, update as I've updated the Gaffa!!

193lbs today. So im gaining, too much.... Probably.





Current state of play.

Not as lean obviously, but I've had a few cheats this week. Gone a little high on cals and not tren/mast going in. No Clen. No T3.

Feeling good so can't grumble!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Where are you at with your weight this week?


Lol, see above.

Must have read my mind you weirdo!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, see above.
> 
> Must have read my mind you weirdo!!


Lol  it's weigh day for me today which I will do in a bit I think I have gained more than you though as I am looking a bit fatter than you :lol: you look like you still have a handle on it :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking very good there mate!

Just curious, do u know what happened to Ginger Ben? Haven't seen him for a while, used to be on here loads


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Lol  it's weigh day for me today which I will do in a bit I think I have gained more than you though as I am looking a bit fatter than you :lol: you look like you still have a handle on it :thumb:


How much more? Lol

Oh mate I defo feel fat!  Jumps straight back on the hips!!

In loosing my grip on that handle!



Dan94 said:


> Looking very good there mate!
> 
> Just curious, do u know what happened to Ginger Ben? Haven't seen him for a while, used to be on here loads


Thanks Dan.

He's all good, had a little injury and is back on it. Smashing it! It's because he stopped being a rep for TPW, he's still hard at it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How much more? Lol
> 
> Oh mate I defo feel fat!  Jumps straight back on the hips!!
> 
> ...


Ah good to hear, can remember when I first joined you two were the first ones in my journal and giving me advice etc.. Seems a while ago now haha!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> How much more? Lol
> 
> Oh mate I defo feel fat!  Jumps straight back on the hips!!
> 
> In loosing my grip on that handle


I will post my weight gain when I can get the dog off the bed and get up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Ah good to hear, can remember when I first joined you two were the first ones in my journal and giving me advice etc.. Seems a while ago now haha!


Was ages ago lol

I'll pass on your regards 



Nuts60 said:


> I will post my weight gain when I can get the dog off the bed and get up :lol:


Get up you fat shít!!



One of mine on my lap lol He's not too well poor sod.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Was ages ago lol
> 
> I'll pass on your regards
> 
> .


Cheers mate


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Get up you fat shít!!
> 
> View attachment 169212
> 
> ...


You're right I am a fat sh1t weigh in is just once a week sat am before food and holy sh1t today Jeremy I am 204lbs!!!!!! From 179 2 weeks ago wtf? :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> You're right I am a fat sh1t weigh in is just once a week sat am before food and holy sh1t today Jeremy I am 204lbs!!!!!! From 179 2 weeks ago wtf? :confused1:


I would say that's a successful bulk.... But I don't think you want to hear this 

Fook me mate


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I would say that's a successful bulk.... But I don't think you want to hear this
> 
> Fook me mate


:lol:yeah so I have just made myself scrambled eggs six whole eggs plus 4 extra whites with creme fraiche! Just to make sure :lol: I am now questioning the tbol? I am pretty sure it's not dbol as I have ran dbol before and I don't have the same water gains and besides it's only been 2 weeks, I will stick with it as I drop the tbol after 6 weeks and introduce Var at week 10 which I respond well to may have to throw some T3 in the mix at the end too :rockon:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Right, update as I've updated the Gaffa!!
> 
> 193lbs today. So im gaining, too much.... Probably.
> 
> ...


Look good still though mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> You're right I am a fat sh1t weigh in is just once a week sat am before food and holy sh1t today Jeremy I am 204lbs!!!!!! From 179 2 weeks ago wtf? :confused1:


Fvck me that's some gain lol. Do you look fat/watery?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me that's some gain lol. Do you look fat/watery?


Oh yeah :thumb:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me that's some gain lol. Do you look fat/watery?


I should probably start my own " I am a fat b4stard log" instead of hijacking yours and Robs. :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> I should probably start my own " I am a fat b4stard log" instead of hijacking yours and Robs. :laugh:


Robs'll be called that soon anyway


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Robs'll be called that soon anyway


Yeah I can see that coming


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Yeah I can see that coming


When I finished my cut I was paranoid about getting fat,used to check in the mirror every day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> :lol:yeah so I have just made myself scrambled eggs six whole eggs plus 4 extra whites with creme fraiche! Just to make sure :lol: I am now questioning the tbol? I am pretty sure it's not dbol as I have ran dbol before and I don't have the same water gains and besides it's only been 2 weeks, I will stick with it as I drop the tbol after 6 weeks and introduce Var at week 10 which I respond well to may have to throw some T3 in the mix at the end too :rockon:


Sounds lovely!

Never ran tbol tbh mate, I know it's a slow burner though. Any back or shin pumps?

Sounds like a good plan to me mate, I'm sure var and T3 is a good combo thinking about it!



FelonE said:


> Look good still though mate


Thanks mate 



FelonE said:


> Robs'll be called that soon anyway


Previous thanks revoked.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds lovely!
> 
> Never ran tbol tbh mate, I know it's a slow burner though. Any back or shin pumps?
> 
> ...


Only playing mate. You know what you're doing.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds lovely!
> 
> Never ran tbol tbh mate, I know it's a slow burner though. Any back or shin pumps?
> 
> Sounds like a good plan to me mate, I'm sure var and T3 is a good combo thinking about it!


No, no pumps yet well not ones I would associate to the tbol, it's my first time using it at 60mg / day along with 600mg test e / week the test is just starting to kick in strength is up along with libido and the BF% :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Only playing mate. You know what you're doing.


Debatable 



Nuts60 said:


> No, no pumps yet well not ones I would associate to the tbol, it's my first time using it at 60mg / day along with 600mg test e / week the test is just starting to kick in strength is up along with libido and the BF% :laugh:


I'd do 100mg tbh, but that's purely from what I've read. Should get same pumps as dbol. What lab is it?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Debatable
> 
> I'd do 100mg tbh, but that's purely from what I've read. Should get same pumps as dbol. What lab is it?


Yeah I was thinking the same after what I had read, dhacks tbol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same after what I had read, dhacks tbol


Oh.

Don't get me started on dhacks orals.

Stims, brilliant.

AAS orals.... Hit and miss!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Day 383:

Still suffering from the rejection of weekend Dad, R0BLET. The excitement of the conversation about him coming to the gym in Lincoln and for a Nandos + Nightout has been tough to cope with. Cold, dark lonely nights. I'm not sure how much more I have left in the tank, all I know is - I'm suprised I've made it this far.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh.
> 
> Don't get me started on dhacks orals.
> 
> ...


Yeah I had everything gtg pre Christmas and then read some more hit and miss posts afterwards :no: the only way to be sure is up it to 100 and see if any different.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking good @R0BLET!!! Nice sweep on your quads too!

Tell Benjamin I said hi too please mate, for an inferior race (ginger)he's a great bloke and defo miss him around here...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Day 383:
> 
> Still suffering from the rejection of weekend Dad, R0BLET. The excitement of the conversation about him coming to the gym in Lincoln and for a Nandos + Nightout has been tough to cope with. Cold, dark lonely nights. I'm not sure how much more I have left in the tank, all I know is - I'm suprised I've made it this far.


I see that convo. He built your hopes up then crushed them the b*stard


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking good rob. Jealous of the legs lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Day 383:
> 
> Still suffering from the rejection of weekend Dad, R0BLET. The excitement of the conversation about him coming to the gym in Lincoln and for a Nandos + Nightout has been tough to cope with. Cold, dark lonely nights. I'm not sure how much more I have left in the tank, all I know is - I'm suprised I've made it this far.


Im gonna post you a 15" black mamba and some lube, this will replicate the feeling of meeting me 

LOL



Nuts60 said:


> Yeah I had everything gtg pre Christmas and then read some more hit and miss posts afterwards :no: the only way to be sure is up it to 100 and see if any different.


Try it and see. All I'm saying is this.... I tried 200mg of the Var each day for 10 days.... Not a single pump or vein arrived. Was gutted!!



Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good @R0BLET!!! Nice sweep on your quads too!
> 
> Tell Benjamin I said hi too please mate, for an inferior race (ginger)he's a great bloke and defo miss him around here...


Thanks mate, they are probably the only muscle that responds to me training them 

Just done it for you and Dan, he has man flu but is sitting at 215lbs. He's also on Test/Tren/Mast at the moment. Ginger Viking bàstard 



Abc987 said:


> I see that convo. He built your hopes up then crushed them the b*stard


I let him down gently... I think?! Feel bad now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Looking good rob. Jealous of the legs lol


You'll never be jealous of my chest that's for sure


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Well great as I am sure you guessed my var is dhacks too !! :no:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll never be jealous of my chest that's for sure


You haven t got a bad chest, far from it but your legs are defo your strong point.

Your in far better shape than me ATM just don't let it slip.

I'm on way home from work now. Gonna batter my shvtty fvcking legs when I get in


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Well great as I am sure you guessed my var is dhacks too !! :no:


You might be fine mate. Rob either didn't respond or had a shvt batch

I on the other hand absolutely love hacks var. I had great results, it blew my expectations out the water


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You might be fine mate. Rob either didn't respond or had a shvt batch
> 
> I on the other hand absolutely love hacks var. I had great results, it blew my expectations out the water


Sure I have upped the tbol to 100mg from today so will see how it goes cheers


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Sure I have upped the tbol to 100mg from today so will see how it goes cheers


Tbol only was my first cycle last year @80mg a day for 7 weeks. It was ok, then I run test and var and there was no comparison

Var smashes tbol IMO


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Tbol only was my first cycle last year @80mg a day for 7 weeks. It was ok, then I run test and var and there was no comparison
> 
> Var smashes tbol IMO


How much test did you run?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Well great as I am sure you guessed my var is dhacks too !! :no:


Oh....

Awkward 



Abc987 said:


> You haven t got a bad chest, far from it but your legs are defo your strong point.
> 
> Your in far better shape than me ATM just don't let it slip.
> 
> I'm on way home from work now. Gonna batter my shvtty fvcking legs when I get in


It's wánk mate and it's not from the love of not trying either lol

Go get em tiger!!



Abc987 said:


> You might be fine mate. Rob either didn't respond or had a shvt batch
> 
> I on the other hand absolutely love hacks var. I had great results, it blew my expectations out the water


^this

I may well be a poor responder to Var.

He did swap them for winny tbh, but.... Didn't get much from them either. I think they had a few bad batches at the time though. Who knows.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> How much test did you run?


Was on 400mg for a couple of weeks then upped it to 500mg.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So as said I trained a guy at work on arms....

His text Saturday am;

"Broken.com.cannot believe how much pain I'm in. Cannot straighten arms lol, biceps ripped to shreds. elbows killing me. Cannot straighten arms enough to feel tricep pain . so that's one good point"

Text today;

"Cannot put my left hand to my face.not even close. Cannot straighten right arm. In bits.can't drive.

think I've pulled my tendons. I need to start off with much lower reps for a few weeks get used to it again. Triceps and biceps both swollen and Rock hard. Gainz!"

LOL

He used to train years ago, seen his pics and looked great tbh

I'm just glad I broke him 

He's now coming in the week with me


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

That horrible pain from your first session when you still think your he-man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> That horrible pain from your first session when you still think your he-man


He's coming for shoulders Tuesday lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A few years ago, my cousin came training with me and my partner on a Sunday.

We did legs and destroyed him.

He kept saying I can easily lift this weight etc, so we loaded him up on all exercises.

He had to take 2 days off work from the Tuesday and had to sit on his ass to get down the stairs......


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> He's coming for shoulders Tuesday lol


Hopefully more reliable than the other one eh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> A few years ago, my cousin came training with me and my partner on a Sunday.
> 
> We did legs and destroyed him.
> 
> ...


Haha, love it when they fancy doing legs. Did that to a lad last year 



Dan94 said:


> Hopefully more reliable than the other one eh


Yeah let's hope so! I don't think people get our commitment lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Soooo, I was out and Mrs said "Get me some Coke Zero please"

She drinks it like a fish lol

Anyway, I did and got a little distracted.....



Oops.

Got these from Holland and Barrett, it's L-Arginine. Good for blood pressure and a pre workout pump - £1.99.



Then in the same shop they have the SAME product in a different tub, with a veiny bicep..... £20 lol

Back tomorrow, may try for a PB on Deads / Racks.... We will see.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Soooo, I was out and Mrs said "Get me some Coke Zero please"
> 
> She drinks it like a fish lol
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate. Repped for the milkshakes lol :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate. Repped for the milkshakes lol :beer:


Not my preferred choice, prefer Aldi's lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Not my preferred choice, prefer Aldi's lol


I like the Iceland one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I like the Iceland one


I'll look into it. Less than £1? Best be. I'm a tight àrse lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'll look into it. Less than £1? Best be. I'm a tight àrse lol


£1 so am I lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> £1 so am I lol.


89p Aldi BOOM!! Choc Fudge 1% fat FTW


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 89p Aldi BOOM!! Choc Fudge 1% fat FTW


Not enough fat for me lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Not enough fat for me lol


Lots of carbs though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lots of carbs though


Oh yes


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Speaking of bloodpressure how is yours atm? Do you check it often?


Nightly mate. Next to the bed so just do it lol

It's normally 125-130/65-75 

Can't grumble .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

8% BF..... Course you are


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Soooo, I was out and Mrs said "Get me some Coke Zero please"
> 
> She drinks it like a fish lol
> 
> ...


Steady on mate you going to catch me up, needed to stock up on some carbs myself today nearly through the bag now!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Those pills look interesting, let us know how they get on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Steady on mate you going to catch me up, needed to stock up on some carbs myself today nearly through the bag now!
> 
> View attachment 169352


I ain't gonna catch you fatty!! 



Adz said:


> Those pills look interesting, let us know how they get on


Use them quite often tbh, I'll buy them from their when they're at £1.99 lol

Or - Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate (AAKG) | GoNutrition®

1 scoop is same as 4 tabs of what I have got


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Soooo, I was out and Mrs said "Get me some Coke Zero please"
> 
> She drinks it like a fish lol
> 
> ...


 @sxbarnes is that what you were on about the other day??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dan94 said:


> @sxbarnes is that what you were on about the other day??


yea sure its all similar mate. some makes seem to be more potent than others...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

actually its agmatine sulphate I buy. phoenix nutrition on eBay are good... think you might have something else there Dan?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

got some aakg from bp today. interesting reviews


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> got some aakg from bp today. interesting reviews


Lol at the top one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Back smashed with a little cardio 

Rack Pull - 210kg

Yates Row - 110kg

Wide Grip Pull ups

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns

Close Grip Rows SS Wide Grip Rows

Then some hammer curls till failure.

Treadmill to wrap up 

Bit watery today, but to be expected after Easter Sunday lol



191lbs.

Lovely day here, off out with the dogs today for plenty of walking!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Back smashed with a little cardio
> 
> ...


Good weight on the rack pulls Rob.

Looking good still ya big oily beefcake


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good weight on the rack pulls Rob.
> 
> Looking good still ya big oily beefcake


Thanks mate, 220kg is PB. Going to work past that in the next few weeks hopefully!

Haha, would be good to hit 15st this year. Got the "get big" bug again


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Back smashed with a little cardio
> 
> ...


Looking good mate :thumbup1:

Bit of back myself later on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Looking good mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Bit of back myself later on


Cheers mate 

Smash it!! Really want to bring my back up this year, chest too - majority wànk!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, 220kg is PB. Going to work past that in the next few weeks hopefully!
> 
> Haha, would be good to hit 15st this year. Got the "get big" bug again


No no no no no :no: you've got it all wrong mate, you still look like you lift a bit :whistling: you need to smash some more calories and up the carbs more then you too can add 24lbs in two weeks! And look like a watery mess like me !!  you were right too well in one respect my tbol dose was too low but it's not bunk, upped it to 100mg from Saturday, did back and hams this morning, forearm and lower back pumps horrible, could only just hold the bar for BOR! :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Back smashed with a little cardio
> 
> ...


Looking great mate, filling out nicely. How much weight you up?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> No no no no no :no: you've got it all wrong mate, you still look like you lift a bit :whistling: you need to smash some more calories and up the carbs more then you too can add 24lbs in two weeks! And look like a watery mess like me !!  you were right too well in one respect my tbol dose was too low but it's not bunk, upped it to 100mg from Saturday, did back and hams this morning, forearm and lower back pumps horrible, could only just hold the bar for BOR! :thumb:


Ssh you! Trying to sabotage my rebound.... Can do that myself lol

Excellent news, 100mg it is then 



Abc987 said:


> Looking great mate, filling out nicely. How much weight you up?


179lbs to 191lb this morning. Was 196lbs Saturday lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Ssh you! Trying to sabotage my rebound.... Can do that myself lol
> 
> Excellent news, 100mg it is then
> 
> ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Abc987 strong quoting skills lol

It does and it doesn't, it's up and down daily at the moment. Was 188lbs yesterday.

Abs, yeah still here


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @Abc987 strong quoting skills lol
> 
> It does and it doesn't, it's up and down daily at the moment. Was 188lbs yesterday.
> 
> Abs, yeah still here


Haha I just can't wait myself to get rid of this flat feeling. As long as your abs are still clear and not going fuzzy I'd be well happy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate, 220kg is PB. Going to work past that in the next few weeks hopefully!
> 
> Haha, would be good to hit 15st this year. Got the "get big" bug again


I wanna be 15 stone too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha I just can't wait myself to get rid of this flat feeling. As long as your abs are still clear and not going fuzzy I'd be well happy


Tren will get rid of that lol

I don't mind losing them, I need to grow mutha fúcker !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I wanna be 15 stone too


You're there just about lol

I was 3lbs off on my bulk 



Here lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I wanna be 15 stone too


I'd be happy to get to 14st but being such a short [email protected] I think it's gonna be difficult


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> I'd be happy to get to 14st but being such a short [email protected] I think it's gonna be difficult


When you get to 14.... You'll want 15 lol

How tall are you?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> When you get to 14.... You'll want 15 lol
> 
> How tall are you?


Your probably right there haha I'm 5'7 just under 13 1/2 stone at the minute


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> When you get to 14.... You'll want 15 lol
> 
> How tall are you?


Lol nailed it Rob


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> When you get to 14.... You'll want 15 lol
> 
> How tall are you?





Peace frog said:


> Your probably right there haha I'm 5'7 just under 13 1/2 stone at the minute





FelonE said:


> Lol nailed it Rob


Exactly that. Started 13.9 and wanted to finish 14.7 lean. Got to 15.9 on bulk and now want 15 lean. We will always look to improve, it's an addiction


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I wanna be 15 stone too


**** 15 i wanna be 20! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Exactly that. Started 13.9 and wanted to finish 14.7 lean. Got to 15.9 on bulk and now want 15 lean. We will always look to improve, it's an addiction


That's what drives us on


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Your probably right there haha I'm 5'7 just under 13 1/2 stone at the minute


Same weight as me haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

mrwright said:


> **** 15 i wanna be 20! Lol


Fvck 20st. Aesthetics all the way for me. Each to there own though


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck 20st. Aesthetics all the way for me. Each to there own though


I just like round numbers Haha

Probably be about 20 stone but 16 17 lean

IM almost 15 now and dont look like i lift


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

mrwright said:


> I just like round numbers Haha
> 
> Probably be about 20 stone but 16 17 lean
> 
> IM almost 15 now and dont look like i lift


At 20 stone I'd look round


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> At 20 stone I'd look round


Im 6 3 an always been heavy even when i had no fat or muscle mass fck knows just keep going til i look good


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You're there just about lol
> 
> I was 3lbs off on my bulk
> 
> ...


HENCH.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> You're there just about lol
> 
> I was 3lbs off on my bulk
> 
> ...


Beasty robster


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Your probably right there haha I'm 5'7 just under 13 1/2 stone at the minute


Yep, you'll wanna be 15st mate lol



mal said:


> HENCH.





marcusmaximus said:


> Beasty robster


Haha, I looked crap at that weight tbh. Haven't got the muscle density and maturity to carry the weight off well!


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Yep, you'll wanna be 15st mate lol
> 
> Haha, I looked crap at that weight tbh. Haven't got the muscle density and maturity to carry the weight off well!


We always think we look crap ourselves mate! lol

You're killing now anyways, next time you'll look 100x better


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Yep, you'll wanna be 15st mate lol
> 
> Haha, I looked crap at that weight tbh. Haven't got the muscle density and maturity to carry the weight off well!


So whats the plan then? lean bulking? cutting? show??


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Do you just take one tab of the L arginine pre workout mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> We always think we look crap ourselves mate! lol
> 
> You're killing now anyways, next time you'll look 100x better


We do when we come on here and see the other Hobby Builders!

Hope so mate 



sxbarnes said:


> So whats the plan then? lean bulking? cutting? show??


Lean Bulking mate 



gibbo10 said:


> Do you just take one tab of the L arginine pre workout mate?


3-4 tabs pre workout


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You dont look watery in that pic mate, look good :cool2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> You dont look watery in that pic mate, look good :cool2:


Thanks mate. Need to drop loads of water again though! Lol

Lots of Vitamin C tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shut up Rob you look good ya poofter lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate. Need to drop loads of water again though! Lol
> 
> Lots of Vitamin C tomorrow


No you don't you look better a bit fuller. You ain't getting in stage and your abs are still clear so a bit of fullness is good


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Back smashed with a little cardio
> 
> ...


Bit watery this rob...but see that's what u get sitting on ass all Easter!!

Actually..damn I had u down for abit of a Munter..but ur abit of a hottie...watery one at that but still....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Bit watery this rob...but see that's what u get sitting on ass all Easter!!
> 
> Actually..damn I had u down for abit of a Munter..but ur abit of a hottie...watery one at that but still....


Haha, you cheeky fvck. Funny how we picture people ain't it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, you cheeky fvck. Funny how we picture people ain't it


Lol...I'm only playing! But he is a hot watery fittie right :lol:

Yes it is sometimes it's what comes out their mouth dosnt match the angelic look.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...I'm only playing! But he is a hot watery fittie right :lol:
> 
> Yes it is sometimes it's what comes out their mouth dosnt match the angelic look.


Haha I know you are. It's quite a nice au prize sometimes. It can go the other way though and someone you think is hot turns out ruff as fvck


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha I know you are. It's quite a nice au prize sometimes. It can go the other way though and someone you think is hot turns out ruff as fvck


Yh...like when I saw ur picture...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yh...like when I saw ur picture...


Hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Shut up Rob you look good ya poofter lol


You know what I mean lol look "ok" for what we do 



Abc987 said:


> No you don't you look better a bit fuller. You ain't getting in stage and your abs are still clear so a bit of fullness is good


Too full lol, lose the veins and definition!



Skye666 said:


> Bit watery this rob...but see that's what u get sitting on ass all Easter!!
> 
> Actually..damn I had u down for abit of a Munter..but ur abit of a hottie...watery one at that but still....


Lol, over indulged I think rather that sitting on my big round àrse 

Off all week so walking the dogs more lol



Like yesterday 

Munter..... MUNTER ffs thought I came over as just a nob


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You know what I mean lol look "ok" for what we do
> 
> Too full lol, lose the veins and definition!
> 
> ...


Well there u go u see...ur more than just a nob ...Lol need to stop I'm pre menstral !!!

Woo where is that I need to walk there looks amazing...and the dogs...less watery than u :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Well there u go u see...ur more than just a nob ...Lol need to stop I'm pre menstral !!!
> 
> Woo where is that I need to walk there looks amazing...and the dogs...less watery than u :lol:


Pmsl what ya like!

That's Sherwood Forest 

Oh those little buggers are super lean! Contest ready BF I think lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shoulders ruined!

Rather than my 5am session I had a lie in and went for 9am ish.... Bad idea. Was packed with middle age drug dealers and teenagers off scho FFS!

Anyway.

Dead Stop Shoulder Press

Arnold DB Press

Smiths Seated Press

Could do rear fly machine - used DB's

Run the rack DB Lateral Raises - killer!! Could move lol

Then some cardio to wrap up.

Done!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl what ya like!
> 
> That's Sherwood Forest
> 
> Oh those little buggers are super lean! Contest ready BF I think lol


Robin hood land? :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> Robin hood land? :thumb:


The one and only


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Kinda strayed off the diet a bit today, I knew this would happen not being at work
> 
> Meal 1 - Oats and Whey
> 
> ...


you b4stard. you proper b4stard!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> you b4stard. you proper b4stard!


I'm dead to you aren't I lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm dead to you aren't I lol


you're dead to me till you drop me a dog off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> you're dead to me till you drop me a dog off


Will

Never

Happen


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Decent day today, kinda done what we wanted lol No real plans for us being off this week, just a recharge 

Anyway, food all good. Last meal just had quark and whey, blueberry cheesecake whey - so good with quark or Greek Yog!

Anyway, shoulders are in bits from this morning. Boulders are very prominent today.....



Well, they are in my eyes lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha 9am drug dealers in the gym


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Decent day today, kinda done what we wanted lol No real plans for us being off this week, just a recharge
> 
> Anyway, food all good. Last meal just had quark and whey, blueberry cheesecake whey - so good with quark or Greek Yog!
> 
> ...


Look it mate, good job!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha 9am drug dealers in the gym


lol it's true, Ferrari and R8 outside give it away 



marcusmaximus said:


> Look it mate, good job!


Cheers mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> lol it's true, Ferrari and R8 outside give it away
> 
> Cheers mate


Reminds me, channel 4 at 8pm tomorrow, a show about my old work where I sold supercars, should be funny


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Reminds me, channel 4 at 8pm tomorrow, a show about my old work where I sold supercars, should be funny


Are you on it?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Are you on it?


Doubt it but they started filming when j worked there


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Doubt it but they started filming when j worked there


Well we've gotta watch then


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Well we've gotta watch then , I'm on it lol


Haha really?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha really?


Lol said that wrong lol. I meant im on watching it not on the programme haha

It sounded right in my head lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Lol said that wrong lol. I meant im on watching it not on the programme haha


Ahhhh no worries haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

193lbs today, so up 2lbs from yesterday lol

Diet was all good, yeah I went out for a meal but i compensated for the carbs in that!?!

Anyway. Cardio - Chest - Cardio done 

Saw a guy I used to do a few sessions with when I first started out and he couldn't believe what I looked like (I thought I looked shít today )

Was nice to hear though lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> 193lbs today, so up 2lbs from yesterday lol
> 
> ...


Thing is we see ourselves everyday. It's good when someone ain't seen you for ages and makes a comment like that. You know your doing well

So many people have let themselves go as they get older. I see loads of people that used to look good years ago.

I used to be skinny/fat when I was younger but feel I have got better with age


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Thing is we see ourselves everyday. It's good when someone ain't seen you for ages and makes a comment like that. You know your doing well
> 
> So many people have let themselves go as they get older. I see loads of people that used to look good years ago.
> 
> I used to be skinny/fat when I was younger but feel I have got better with age


True mate, especially when they haven't changed themselves.

What do you mean "used" to be skinny fat  lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> True mate, especially when they haven't changed themselves.
> 
> What do you mean "used" to be skinny fat  lol


Haha you fvcker.

I joined a gym when my ex looked at me and said I love you for what you are.

No one wants to hear that lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha you fvcker.
> 
> I joined a gym when my ex looked at me and said I love you for what you are.
> 
> No one wants to hear that lol


I joined a gym because my ex asked why I couldn't have a body like Daniel Craig lol

6 months later she said "why don't you try steroids" .... Dbol cycle.

The rest is history


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

It's here...


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> It's here...
> 
> View attachment 169487


Yes!! How many boxes? Got 11 amps stashed away, might break em out for summer!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> Yes!! How many boxes? Got 11 amps stashed away, might break em out for summer!


Lol. Just 1 to sample first off mate 

Tomorrow.... Arms.... BOOM!!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Just 1 to sample first off mate
> 
> Tomorrow.... Arms.... BOOM!!


You'll quickly order more, I did! You'll need a blue tho, slins clog up :/


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> You'll quickly order more, I did! You'll need a blue tho, slins clog up :/


Do they? Ffs. Even if it's warmed up?

Haha. I probably will order a box after tomorrow! How long before, 30 - 45 mins?


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Do they? Ffs. Even if it's warmed up?
> 
> Haha. I probably will order a box after tomorrow! How long before, 30 - 45 mins?


Yup, kind like the old bsi stuff. Tried warming it but coz its water I doubt it'd make a difference mate, I was at my wits end trying to pull the plunger and push it several times. Glides in with a blue, I get zero sting during and after, must be lucky lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> Yup, kind like the old bsi stuff. Tried warming it but coz its water I doubt it'd make a difference mate, I was at my wits end trying to pull the plunger and push it several times. Glides in with a blue, I get zero sting during and after, must be lucky lol


See the Apollo liquid Dbol was sticking, warmed that and flew in lol.

I'll try warming and go from there, so how long before mate? Talk to me.

Was thinking 30 mins before I get to the gym, then 15 mins cardio to get the blood pumping then commence the Androxine fuelled session lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's here...
> 
> View attachment 169487


Is it oil or water???? And I pm'd you again lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's here...
> 
> View attachment 169487


Junkie


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't realise it would be a milky colour, if always imagined it would be a typical golden colour. It'll be interesting to see how you get on with it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Is it oil or water???? And I pm'd you again lol


Water based mate 



Galaxy said:


> Junkie


Someone's jelly 



Tom90 said:


> I didn't realise it would be a milky colour, if always imagined it would be a typical golden colour. It'll be interesting to see how you get on with it


Yeah milky, creamy coloured. Looks lovely lol

We shall see by 7am tomorrow morning mate


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> See the Apollo liquid Dbol was sticking, warmed that and flew in lol.
> 
> I'll try warming and go from there, so how long before mate? Talk to me.
> 
> Was thinking 30 mins before I get to the gym, then 15 mins cardio to get the blood pumping then commence the Androxine fuelled session lol


Hmm strange, give the warming a try. If it works then I'll try it lol. Good luck doing cardio on it! Lol 45 mins should be plenty time, was for me, if you left it maybe 60 then it might be in full swing by the time you start, I prefer to let it kick when I'm getting into a sesh


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Water based mate
> 
> Someone's jelly
> 
> ...


Oh very


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> Hmm strange, give the warming a try. If it works then I'll try it lol. Good luck doing cardio on it! Lol 45 mins should be plenty time, was for me, if you left it maybe 60 then it might be in full swing by the time you start, I prefer to let it kick when I'm getting into a sesh


I'll skip the cardio then lol

Thanks mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> Hmm strange, give the warming a try. If it works then I'll try it lol. Good luck doing cardio on it! Lol 45 mins should be plenty time, was for me, if you left it maybe 60 then it might be in full swing by the time you start, I prefer to let it kick when I'm getting into a sesh


What's your experience with it? Just a boost in the gym or we talking crazy workouts and gains lol


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What's your experience with it? Just a boost in the gym or we talking crazy workouts and gains lol


Great workouts, strength gains, cardio losses lol. I ran 1 amp m-f, pre training and within a couple weeks I was stronger, more aggressive in and out gym, also seemed to lean out a touch as well!! Especially around the Delts and arms. Was a miserable sod so that wasn't a bonus. Sweaty as wel, very very sweaty all the time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> Great workouts, strength gains, cardio losses lol. I ran 1 amp m-f, pre training and within a couple weeks I was stronger, more aggressive in and out gym, also seemed to lean out a touch as well!! Especially around the Delts and arms. Was a miserable sod so that wasn't a bonus. Sweaty as wel, very very sweaty all the time.


Really selling it to us Stevie 

I want to here

"insane pumps!"

"Delts like cannon balls!"

"Bitches be mirrin!?!"

Something like that


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Really selling it to us Stevie
> 
> I want to here
> 
> ...


I'm as excited as you are I think and I'm not taking it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Slow cooked Pull Pork FTW!!

12 hour slow cook, easy. Will update final pics tomorrow.

1.6kg Shoulder of pork



Rub in, Paprika, Chill Powder, Mustard Powder with salt and pepper 



Insert 1 can of coke and half a bottle of Jack Daniels BBQ Sauce 





Leave.

Done! Lol

Serve with WTF you like


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Really selling it to us Stevie
> 
> I want to here
> 
> ...


Sorry my bad..

Made epic gains brah, bishes were all like


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Slow cooked Pull Pork FTW!!
> 
> 12 hour slow cook, easy. Will update final pics tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That sounds pretty dam good. Dunno about the coke though, what's that brining to it or is this a recipe you've made up yourself


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Slow cooked Pull Pork FTW!!
> 
> 12 hour slow cook, easy. Will update final pics tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That what I'm talking about


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm as excited as you are I think and I'm not taking it lol


I'll fly out of bed at 5am 



Stevie909 said:


> Sorry my bad..
> 
> Made epic gains brah, bishes were all like
> View attachment 169501


That'll do me 



Abc987 said:


> That sounds pretty dam good. Dunno about the coke though, what's that brining to it or is this a recipe you've made up yourself


Coke brings the gainz!! Slow cooking pork and beef brisket in coke is lovely mate 



babyarm said:


> That what I'm talking about


My man! 

Simple and always good


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'll fly out of bed at 5am
> 
> That'll do me
> 
> ...


It's making my mouth water thinking about it. Mrs is ordering the shopping as we speak. I've just got her to order a beef brisket and some hot and spicy jack Daniels sauce lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> It's making my mouth water thinking about it. Mrs is ordering the shopping as we speak. I've just got her to order a beef brisket and some hot and spicy jack Daniels sauce lol


Haha, good lad!! Easy and can portion it up for meals for a few days tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Pants sleep, was waking myself up snoring lol

Anyway. Up at 5.20am, Androxine in at 5.40. Training at 6am.

Used a blue, warmed it up and went on right Delt no issue. No Pip, No stinging.

Arms session was good, not out of this world, but good.

Pump was pretty decent to say the least, veins kept coming and going. No increase in aggression, I'm quite laid back unless I'm pi?sed off tbh

I can see why people use it though, is it for me.... Not worth it. Session was just as good as a being on a Rip blend and a few orals pre workout IMO

For those who have thought about using this, I'd save your money and go with a cheaper alternative - Mtren or an Oral, or even slin pre workout which as we all know is cheap as chips!!

We'll see how today pans out


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Pants sleep, was waking myself up snoring lol
> 
> ...


Thats it gone for me so lol

Can't go too far wrong with slin and orals pre tbh.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Thats it gone for me so lol
> 
> Can't go too far wrong with slin and orals pre tbh.


Maybe we expect too much lol

Laid in bed now, will have a power nap I think 

Androlics could be the better option..... So post me some to try please


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Maybe we expect too much lol
> 
> Laid in bed now, will have a power nap I think
> 
> Androlics could be the better option..... So post me some to try please


We probably do lol

Up at 5 and no work... madness  .

Just counted them the other day... only 15 left, sad times..... but all mine


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Thats it gone for me so lol
> 
> Can't go too far wrong with slin and orals pre tbh.


Very honest of you mate. First thing I thought of when I opened my eyes is how did rob get on haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> We probably do lol
> 
> Up at 5 and no work... madness  .
> 
> Just counted them the other day... only 15 left, sad times..... but all mine


Lol, easier to get up at the time then it's not so hard when I go back next week!

Oh dear, what will you do!!



Abc987 said:


> Very honest of you mate. First thing I thought of when I opened my eyes is how did rob get on haha


Haha, what ha like. Great pump, no doubt there.

Was fasted session too, just Intra BCAA's


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pulled pork is spot on 



Removed all fat off the top, fell apart and added rest of BBQ sauce.

Just had 200g with 150g coconut rice


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, easier to get up at the time then it's not so hard when I go back next week!
> 
> Oh dear, what will you do!!
> 
> ...


Haha I'm turning into a junky like yourself lol. Was eyeing up the np methyl tren yesterday. That's the same sort of thing ain't it

Pulled pork looks lovely btw


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha I'm turning into a junky like yourself lol. Was eyeing up the np methyl tren yesterday. That's the same sort of thing ain't it
> 
> Pulled pork looks lovely btw


Haha, that's good mtren - Google it and my review comes up lol

Oil based so needs to be an hour before 

Oh it was mate, may eat it all today


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Pulled pork is spot on
> 
> View attachment 169510
> 
> ...


I see the food porn is back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I see the food porn is back


Lol briefly 

You well?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol briefly
> 
> You well?


  ....for once yes I am mate shoulder/chest still not 100% but getting stronger:thumb:, dropping the equitest in a week or so for test tren and mast :rockon: ....injury number two coming soon :laugh:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

How long before workout do you use orals?

Will be using oxy daily on my cycle and will add in an extra dose maybe on training days


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> ....for once yes I am mate shoulder/chest still not 100% but getting stronger:thumb:, dropping the equitest in a week or so for test tren and mast :rockon: ....injury number two coming soon :laugh:


That's good news then mate, Equitest any good?

Lol you junkie, what you doing then? How much?



G-man99 said:


> How long before workout do you use orals?
> 
> Will be using oxy daily on my cycle and will add in an extra dose maybe on training days


I'd say 45-1 hour. Dbol is great for that

Extra pump etc


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> That's good news then mate, Equitest any good?
> 
> Lol you junkie, what you doing then? How much?


to be honest the equitest gave me extreme hunger sickness which actually helped with keeping low carbs also high red blood count sides, but strength has gone up lost and gained a few lbs so not too bad but time to lean out better on tren, I'm running Dhacks TTM at 3ml so works out at 375mg each


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> to be honest the equitest gave me extreme hunger sickness which actually helped with keeping low carbs also high red blood count sides, but strength has gone up lost and gained a few lbs so not too bad but time to lean out better on tren, I'm running Dhacks TTM at 3ml so works out at 375mg each


So all in all not great lol

Rip Blend then? Will be a good cycle mate.

I've been cruising for 3 weeks today..... Sucks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> So all in all not great lol
> 
> Rip Blend then? Will be a good cycle mate.
> 
> I've been cruising for 3 weeks today..... Sucks


yeah will be good mate drop a few more lbs and I'll be back on track and where I was before the injury....so ya natty then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeah will be good mate drop a few more lbs and I'll be back on track and where I was before the injury....so ya natty then


Cruising is natty in my eyes  tbh I've done about 200mg of test in 3 weeks.... That's natty


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Over at parents for dinner, calories out the window again FFS

Curry, Naan Bread, Rice, Samosa's and cheesecake for after lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Saturdays getting closer and I'm still ****ed off.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Over at parents for dinner, calories out the window again FFS
> 
> Curry, Naan Bread, Rice, Samosa's and cheesecake for after lol


damn that sounds good lol, enjoy fatty


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Over at parents for dinner, calories out the window again FFS
> 
> Curry, Naan Bread, Rice, Samosa's and cheesecake for after lol


I can almost see Liam shaking his head haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Saturdays getting closer and I'm still ****ed off.


Your time will come Thomas, I'll out squat you, you can out bench me 



zyphy said:


> damn that sounds good lol, enjoy fatty


'Twas grand. Mrs left half so had hers, then she left half the cheese cake.... You know the rest 



Peace frog said:


> I can almost see Liam shaking his head haha


Nodding in agreement you mean!!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Your time will come Thomas, I'll out squat you, you can out bench me
> 
> 'Twas grand. Mrs left half so had hers, then she left half the cheese cake.... You know the rest
> 
> Nodding in agreement you mean!!


What you squat now? I'll have to ensure I win that one too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> What you squat now? I'll have to ensure I win that one too


170 on a good day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

These are from today, mid session pump.... Wasn't that epic looking at the pics lol





@Merkleman will appreciate the Tee lol

Lost count of the food eaten today, I blame my parents  and myself lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> These are from today, mid session pump.... Wasn't that epic looking at the pics lol
> 
> View attachment 169582
> 
> ...


Love your choice of face emojis hahaha, looking decent though mate!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> These are from today, mid session pump.... Wasn't that epic looking at the pics lol
> 
> View attachment 169582
> 
> ...


Guns are looking good. What they measuring?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Love your choice of face emojis hahaha, looking decent though mate!!


Gotta mix it up lol

See how I look tomorrow morning 



Abc987 said:


> Guns are looking good. What they measuring?


I've no idea tbh mate, 15" ? I need to find my tape out lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Gotta mix it up lol
> 
> See how I look tomorrow morning
> 
> I've no idea tbh mate, 15" ? I need to find my tape out lol


They look bigger than 15" unless your a short ass ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> my name is Abc987 and I can't quote




Well I ain't 6ft mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Well I ain't 6ft mate


Haha, corrected. How tall are you then

My guess 5.5????


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, corrected. How tall are you then
> 
> My guess 5.5????


Fúck off lol I ain't HDU 

5'9" . May double check this now.....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fúck off lol I ain't HDU
> 
> 5'9" . May double check this now.....


Hahaha I'm only pulling your plonker!!!

Guns defo look bigger than 15" though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha I'm only pulling your plonker!!!
> 
> Guns defo look bigger than 15" though


Lol.

I'll try and find the tape


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Over at parents for dinner, calories out the window again FFS
> 
> Curry, Naan Bread, Rice, Samosa's and cheesecake for after lol


Haha yes good man get on my train...... Fatty


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Haha yes good man get on my train...... Fatty


Was just about to @ you lol

Just jumped on before bed..... 199lbs. Oops

Knew a week off work would be bad


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Was just about to @ you lol
> 
> Just jumped on before bed..... 199lbs. Oops
> 
> Knew a week off work would be bad


Oops yes you have nearly caught me! Mind you I have dropped cals this week by 500, trying to resist the weigh in until Sat AM so I keep it the same time each week, otherwise I will just be p1ssed will let you know where I am then.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Oops yes you have nearly caught me! Mind you I have dropped cals this week by 500, trying to resist the weigh in until Sat AM so I keep it the same time each week, otherwise I will just be p1ssed will let you know where I am then.


That was my aim!!

No it wasn't 

Im sure you've dropped a few lbs mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

5'7 is the height of gods


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That was my aim!!
> 
> No it wasn't
> 
> Im sure you've dropped a few lbs mate


Yeah I thought I better get it back in check fast, it was good while it lasted though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning cúnt chops!

So, post everything I'm 196lbs. Oops.

Anyway, the guy who came last week for arms has recovered, took him a week.

So he came today at 5.30am. He was like "it's still dark?!" 

To take it easy on him we did a little full body.

Close Grip Row

Chest Press

Lat Pull Downs

Cable Flys

Leg Extensions

Shoulder Press

Leg Press

Seated Lateral Raises

Preacher Curls

Tricep Extensions

Still ruined him lol

3-4 sets working from 10-15 sets . Plenty done. I'm ready for a weekend rest tbh!

Mrs is having her extensions taken out today, they were the weaved ones so sewn into her head lol had them in 5 weeks (should be 12) that's £600 wasted  Annoying her lol

Afternoon is do as we please so probably more dog walking 

Have a good one you lot!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Morning cúnt chops!
> 
> So, post everything I'm 196lbs. Oops.
> 
> ...


Fuc'king ridiculous hair extensions lol, my ex was the same!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 5'7 is the height of gods


Said no one ever haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning cúnt chops!
> 
> So, post everything I'm 196lbs. Oops.
> 
> ...


Nice workout there. Did you have the ap stuff again?

And blimey £600 for 6 weeks of big hai, wow lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> Fuc'king ridiculous hair extensions lol, my ex was the same!


Rare she has anything like this done tbh, least we know it won't be done again lol



Abc987 said:


> Nice workout there. Did you have the ap stuff again?
> 
> And blimey £600 for 6 weeks of big hai, wow lol


Nah, one Amp to try so was fuelled by yesterday's cheesecake lol

Haha. She earned it mate live and learn I guess


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Post workout meal....



6 Burgen Toast with Rhubarb and Custard Jam 

Coco pops, 3 scoops Choc whey


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Post workout meal....
> 
> View attachment 169616
> 
> ...


Wtf is going on here then??? You fvcked off dieting???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wtf is going on here then??? You fvcked off dieting???


Lol

Coco pops is my post workout meal with whey, the bread just goes off today and I wasn't wasting it!! 

It's been a relaxed week on the diet.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I had the glued in extensions, such a faff, never again! And made my head feel about a stone heavier! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> I had the glued in extensions, such a faff, never again! And made my head feel about a stone heavier! :laugh:


Lol. She says that, after she's washed her hair it's really heavy! You women eh?!

You well?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Coco pops is my post workout meal with whey, the bread just goes off today and I wasn't wasting it!!
> 
> It's been a relaxed week on the diet.


Haha, what's @liam0810 gotta say about this lol.

Just put in my journal, my little slip up yesterday cost me 4.5lbs, oops

At least I know when I do carb up I should feel back out nicely. I didn't even go that mad, just some toffee crumble and a few wraps

Feel really guilty today though lol

Edit: what a fvcking grass I am lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, what's @liam0810 gotta say about this lol.
> 
> Just put in my journal, my little slip up yesterday cost me 4.5lbs, oops
> 
> ...


Lol

He'll say Rob followed every macro for the best part of 9 weeks, and I want his babies.... So he deserves it.... Maybe 

Haha, crazy isn't it how your body reacts to a few carbs after a deficit!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> He'll say Rob followed every macro for the best part of 9 weeks, and I want his babies.... So he deserves it.... Maybe
> 
> Haha, crazy isn't it how your body reacts to a few carbs after a deficit!


Haha, when you say babies you mean dogs lol, I'm next on the list for one of them!!!

Crazy mate, as I said it wasn't even a lot. Gonna rain it in next few days but now well looking forward to carbing/filling out. The flat feeling ain't so bad now I know it won't be for long


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wish you bulkers would stop posting and talking about yummy food!!

I'm still fasted and spent the last 50mins on an exercise bike trying to burn off sundays beer and mondays easter egg, oh and saturdays chinese :surrender:

I can do brillianty all day long until around 9pm and then my mind wanders to crappy food and my mind is weak :cursing:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. She says that, after she's washed her hair it's really heavy! You women eh?!
> 
> You well?


Ha ha, that's it and it'd take about a week to dry it. Ended up having to have some hair cut out too as it all knotted! :cursing:

I'm good thanks, been dying all week from post Benidorm virus I caught from the planes air conditioning h34r: but finally feeling tip top today! TFI Friday!!

Hows things going in here then? Enjoying some good food?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Wish you bulkers would stop posting and talking about yummy food!!
> 
> I'm still fasted and spent the last 50mins on an exercise bike trying to burn off sundays beer and mondays easter egg, oh and saturdays chinese :surrender:
> 
> I can do brillianty all day long until around 9pm and then my mind wanders to crappy food and my mind is weak :cursing:


Does my head in as well mate, no consideration the b*stards lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Post workout meal....
> 
> View attachment 169616
> 
> ...


My attempt at a healthy alternative but keeping it tasty


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, when you say babies you mean dogs lol, I'm next on the list for one of them!!!
> 
> Crazy mate, as I said it wasn't even a lot. Gonna rain it in next few days but now well looking forward to carbing/filling out. The flat feeling ain't so bad now I know it won't be for long


Yea I mean dogs lol

A few carbs every 4-5 days or so will help things along mate, will defo put a stop to the flat feeling. Maybe look at carb cycling?



Keeks said:


> Ha ha, that's it and it'd take about a week to dry it. Ended up having to have some hair cut out too as it all knotted! :cursing:
> 
> I'm good thanks, been dying all week from post Benidorm virus I caught from the planes air conditioning h34r: but finally feeling tip top today! TFI Friday!!
> 
> Hows things going in here then? Enjoying some good food?


Oh dear on the hair front lol thankfully hers is just undo the stitches and that's it 

Not good! I bet it was the excessive alcohol and lack of sleep - or a dodgy fry up 

I'd like to enjoy more "good food" but I'm attempting to stick to the plan this week as much as I can, being at home doesn't help!



G-man99 said:


> My attempt at a healthy alternative but keeping it tasty


Screw Dr Zaks bread! Isn't it like £3 a loaf? Taste crap as well lol

Get some Burgen 

Those Arla things any good?

My post workout was 1,740 cals. 171 grams protein, 215 grams carbs and just 40 gram of fats - EFA too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yea I mean dogs lol
> 
> A few carbs every 4-5 days or so will help things along mate, will defo put a stop to the flat feeling. Maybe look at carb cycling?
> 
> ...


Gonna stick at what I'm doing mate. Get the abs out then reverse diet or whatever you call it l. Might have a cheeky carb up in between if needed


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Yea I mean dogs lol
> 
> A few carbs every 4-5 days or so will help things along mate, will defo put a stop to the flat feeling. Maybe look at carb cycling?
> 
> ...


£2 for 16 slices but I much prefer it over burgen to be honest.

Yeah those arla/quark are pretty good.

Quite filling surprisingly.

Today is D-day (or T-day) as I'm currently sitting in docs waiting room to get bloods and fertility done!

Will be a big step closer to baby making and getting back on cycle soon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Robby Robby Robby..woooooo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> £2 for 16 slices but I much prefer it over burgen to be honest.
> 
> Yeah those arla/quark are pretty good.
> 
> ...


No kids already mate? Smash the Proviron and HCG in lol

I think that bread tastes pants, maybe because I got it off Muscle Food lol



FelonE said:


> Robby Robby Robby..woooooo


You drunk? 

Rice and pulled pork just done. Still hungry though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> No kids already mate? Smash the Proviron and HCG in lol
> 
> I think that bread tastes pants, maybe because I got it off Muscle Food lol
> 
> ...


Nope just high on life

and Tren


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nope just high on life
> 
> and Tren


Lol, I think you need some more food young man


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's this burgen bread like mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> What's this burgen bread like mate?


 @C.Hill will confirm.....

This is the best bread known to man lol

Loads of different choices and normally on offer £1 a loaf


----------



## Kinpin (Jul 17, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> [MENTION=50154]
> 
> Loads of different choices and normally on offer £1 a loaf


Where's that from? I just paid £1.35 for one in ASDA :thumbdown:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Post workout meal....
> 
> View attachment 169616
> 
> ...


Ah! Snap!

This was mine from this morning:

150g sticky rice, 50g whey isolate (chocolate rice pudding)

130g cerial

2 crumpets blue berry jam - Crumpets are literally a great PWO lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kinpin said:


> Where's that from? I just paid £1.35 for one in ASDA :thumbdown:


Asda soya and linseed one 



Wasp said:


> Ah! Snap!
> 
> This was mine from this morning:
> 
> ...


Looks frickin' awesome!

Forget how good crumpets are, I could eat mine again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Soooo, I've stuck to my meal plan today and then added some.

5035 cals lol



Still hungry though!

Mrs is being really strict on her diet and she's on 1211 cals today, here's me pigging out - not fair on her is it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, said I was going to rest but Mrs is off to the gym so I'm joining her lol

Anyway, 192.6lbs today. This is upon waking....



Abs clinging on for dear life!! Lol

Have a good one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all, said I was going to rest but Mrs is off to the gym so I'm joining her lol
> 
> Anyway, 192.6lbs today. This is upon waking....
> 
> ...


Still looking good mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Still looking good mate


Could be worse lol

Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Could be worse lol
> 
> Cheers mate


Could be a lot worse haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Caught up with Liam and he's happy with current condition and my "lapse" this week - only human ain't i 

Diet remains the same, training the same too.

Perfect!

Mrs has been baking.... OMG. I'll get the pics up later!!

One is a Oreo Based cake, layered with salted caramel and dark chocolate.

The other is just some snack bars, full of oats, PB, Honey, Dates, Chia and Flaxseed.

The cake is 6k cals  It'll make 6-8 slices PMSL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

28 Oreos

250g Butter

120g Brown Sugar

4 Dark Chocolate Bars

300ml Double cream

Voila...









6,140 cals

8 slices, so 767 cals a piece


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 28 Oreos
> 
> 250g Butter
> 
> ...


a nice ice clean healthy cake there, you b*stard. I've got cod and veg for dinner.

Im sure felone would demolish that in one sitting the fat fvck lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I will return your tupperware if you post me a slice


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Soooo, I've stuck to my meal plan today and then added some.
> 
> 5035 cals lol
> 
> ...


another 300 carbs to go I reckon...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> a nice ice clean healthy cake there, you b*stard. I've got cod and veg for dinner.
> 
> Im sure felone would demolish that in one sitting the fat fvck lol


Only treat all day lol



Adz said:


> I will return your tupperware if you post me a slice


Lol, you wish!!



sxbarnes said:


> another 300 carbs to go I reckon...


I do fancy the CBL, what is it 1k carbs each day?

Working well?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Only treat all day lol
> 
> Lol, you wish!!
> 
> ...


yea. all OK. light bf areas leaning out , muscles becoming more dense, slivers of bf off abs (somewhere)









might have to do a cut later but this is more fun!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yea. all OK. light bf areas leaning out , muscles becoming more dense, slivers of bf off abs (somewhere)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking well mate, Delts and arms look huge 

Veins to ya cúnt lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Looking well mate, Delts and arms look huge
> 
> Veins to ya cúnt lol


yea just gut to sort out... be gtg after...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 28 Oreos
> 
> 250g Butter
> 
> ...


Fvck man lol

I need that in my life


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've got rhubarb crumble and custard for later


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

FelonE said:


> I've got rhubarb crumble and custard for later


Lyons syrup cake and custard is immense. great stats too!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Lyons syrup cake and custard is immense. great stats too!


Syrup cake? Is that the Golden Syrup bar type thing?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

FelonE said:


> Syrup cake? Is that the Golden Syrup bar type thing?


yea mate. Jamaican ginger cake is as good too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yea just gut to sort out... be gtg after...


That'll soon go 



FelonE said:


> Fvck man lol
> 
> I need that in my life


Do you fùck!!

You need 2


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 28 Oreos
> 
> 250g Butter
> 
> ...


Epic..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Epic..


Pmsl

I fancy more.... I shall resist


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> I fancy more.... I shall resist


Do it do it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Do it do it


I'm going for a tub of Greek Yog and Whey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning wánkers!

Back done, new partner came and it was a little bit of a teaching session.

Anyway,

Rack pulls - up to 190kg for 6 (more in me)

Close Grip Rows

Pull Ups

Yates Rows

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Pull Overs

All done!

Did 20 mins cardio too.

At work and been here since 7.45am, only 72 emails to catch up on


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning wánkers!
> 
> Back done, new partner came and it was a little bit of a teaching session.
> 
> ...


Is he gonna be a permanent training partner then?

And don't wanna rub it in but I've got another week off :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Morning wánkers!
> 
> Back done, new partner came and it was a little bit of a teaching session.
> 
> ...


Good rack pulls, mens weights start at 200kg though!

72 email notifications from HungryBottoms.com? Hardly work mate!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Good rack pulls, mens weights start at 200kg though!
> 
> 72 email notifications from HungryBottoms.com? Hardly work mate!


Nice workout but agreed sub 200kg rack pulls are warm ups only



R0BLET said:


> Morning wánkers!
> 
> Back done, new partner came and it was a little bit of a teaching session.
> 
> ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Is he gonna be a permanent training partner then?
> 
> And don't wanna rub it in but I've got another week off :tongue:


Well.... We will see lol

Yeah but that's a week off with a new born baby 



Chelsea said:


> Good rack pulls, mens weights start at 200kg though!
> 
> 72 email notifications from HungryBottoms.com? Hardly work mate!


I leave my ego at the door..... Lol

Tbh I knew I had more but wanted to take the new guy through the routine.

60 of the emails were from your mum 



simonthepieman said:


> Nice workout but agreed sub 200kg rack pulls are warm ups only


Shouldn't you be drunk or eating a burger?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I leave my ego at the door..... Lol
> 
> Tbh I knew I had more but wanted to take the new guy through the routine.
> 
> 60 of the emails were from your mum


You knew you had more but you did less because you had a new guy with you? Erm.......i dont understand? Were you out of tampons? I can send some up if you like?

Yea all of them were her telling you to fck off and leave her alone as you do sub par rack pulls :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You knew you had more but you did less because you had a new guy with you? Erm.......i dont understand? Were you out of tampons? I can send some up if you like?
> 
> Yea all of them were her telling you to fck off and leave her alone as you do sub par rack pulls :lol:


I don't lift heavy weights, thought you knew this mate?! Lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I don't lift heavy weights, thought you knew this mate?! Lol


Im not surprised with that fcking attitude! You have to constantly lift heavier to get bigger mate, rules of the game.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Is he gonna be a permanent training partner then?
> 
> And don't wanna rub it in but I've got another week off :tongue:


I've got 8 weeks off in the summer from 26th July - 23rs Sept :bounce:

Had to work some hours back already and do favours etc but it will be epic to have that much time off :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Im not surprised with that fcking attitude! You have to constantly lift heavier to get bigger mate, rules of the game.


Don't worry, I'm on it brother


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I've got 8 weeks off in the summer from 26th July - 23rs Sept :bounce:
> 
> Had to work some hours back already and do favours etc but it will be epic to have that much time off :tongue:


Haha you b*stard lol. Don't think I've ever that much time off even as a kid you only ever get 6 max

How's the cut going? I'm struggling big time and still no abs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> I've got 8 weeks off in the summer from 26th July - 23rs Sept :bounce:
> 
> Had to work some hours back already and do favours etc but it will be epic to have that much time off :tongue:


8 weeks.... What a CÙNT lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Im not surprised with that fcking attitude! You have to constantly lift heavier to get bigger mate, rules of the game.


Bs you fat [email protected]

It's not what you lift but how you lift it, c0ck


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Haha you b*stard lol. Don't think I've ever that much time off even as a kid you only ever get 6 max
> 
> How's the cut going? I'm struggling big time and still no abs.


Actually I'm 10 mins into a 60 min session on the exercise bike, 2 x T9 and some Carl Cox from Fantazia 1993 blasting out.

Taken a slight step backwards last 10 days and been eating a bit more.

Abs have softened over already :-(

Waiting on blood test results and sperm analysis and if all ok, jumping back on 1st May for lean bulk


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> 8 weeks.... What a CÙNT lol


Get called that often mate!

Got stag doo and then we have a 3 week shutdown.

My wedding is the weekend we should start back to work but I'm then off on 3 week honeymoon.

Would be MUCH MUCH cheaper if I was in work though.

Looking around £25k with hen/stag doo, wedding and honeymoon, bad times :-(

We are having to 100% self fund as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Get called that often mate!
> 
> Got stag doo and then we have a 3 week shutdown.
> 
> ...


Will be worth it mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Will be worth it mate


Went to choose suits at the weekend and initial measuring.

Said I was an akward shape due to shoulder to waist ratio!

Will be a damn sight more awkward in 15 weeks time ha ha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Bs you fat [email protected]
> 
> It's not what you lift but how you lift it, c0ck


It's both actually sweet cheeks, what would you choose:

15 reps on 100kg bench perfect form.

or

10 reps on 140kg 8 perfect ones with another 3-4 spotted? I know what i'd do.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Actually I'm 10 mins into a 60 min session on the exercise bike, 2 x T9 and some Carl Cox from Fantazia 1993 blasting out.
> 
> Taken a slight step backwards last 10 days and been eating a bit more.
> 
> ...


Take it your baby making?? Is your sperm count low then?

I was gonna add clen back in this morning but my resting hr is about 90 after 30mins hitt this morning it was 164. You think ill still be ok to add clen? Was gonna do 2days on 2off


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Take it your baby making?? Is your sperm count low then?
> 
> I was gonna add clen back in this morning but my resting hr is about 90 after 30mins hitt this morning it was 164. You think it'll still ok to add clen? Was gonna do 2days on 2off


Planning on it very soon mate, just making sure the swimmers are active and that I've fully recovered.

Never took much time off last 2 years being silly and lazy and using aas to cover up the mistakes......

I hate clen personally, cramps, headaches and shakes with minimal return for me


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Planning on it very soon mate, just making sure the swimmers are active and that I've fully recovered.
> 
> Never took much time off last 2 years being silly and lazy and using aas to cover up the mistakes......
> 
> I hate clen personally, cramps, headaches and shakes with minimal return for me


Yeah your right I doing really think much of clen either I'm just an impatient fvck and want it all to happen over night.

Sure they'll be swimming fine ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Went to choose suits at the weekend and initial measuring.
> 
> Said I was an akward shape due to shoulder to waist ratio!
> 
> Will be a damn sight more awkward in 15 weeks time ha ha


Oh dear. Well he will be well píssed when he measures up again


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Went to choose suits at the weekend and initial measuring.
> 
> Said I was an akward shape due to shoulder to waist ratio!
> 
> Will be a damn sight more awkward in 15 weeks time ha ha


I bought my suits then took them to a tailors a couple of weeks before and had him sort me out so it fit perfect.

Better than a hire suit and price isn't that much different


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> 5'7 is the height of gods


Yeah, until you walk in a club and everyone is dwarfing you. No thx jeff.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I bought my suits then took them to a tailors a couple of weeks before and had him sort me out so it fit perfect.
> 
> Better than a hire suit and price isn't that much different


We get final fitting 14 days before.

Got too pay for 6 suits as well......

By the time I'd bought waist coats, cravates, shoes etc etc plus the fact the coats have tails, then it would be over £2k


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> We get final fitting 14 days before.
> 
> Got too pay for 6 suits as well......
> 
> By the time I'd bought waist coats, cravates, shoes etc etc plus the fact the coats have tails, then it would be over £2k


The joy of weddings lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> The joy of weddings lol


Just hope it's the once!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

@R0BLET how are you finding strength/recovery/fatigue now your back on full carb diet??

Will you rein things back in a little now before you lose your abs or is it mass all the way now and then maybe a small cut later??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> @R0BLET how are you finding strength/recovery/fatigue now your back on full carb diet??
> 
> Will you rein things back in a little now before you lose your abs or is it mass all the way now and then maybe a small cut later??


Strength all good, no tren or orals too so increase of cals has made up for that 

Recovery fine, training 5-6 days a week. Fatigue is usual, tired mid afternoon lol

Abs are still here and I'd like to keep it that way so the 3000-3300 cals a day is where I'll keep it at the moment unless Liam says other wise 

As much as I'd like to go all out bulk I'm gonna wait till the next blast and see what the gaffa says....

6k cals, 1g tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Strength all good, no tren or orals too so increase of cals has made up for that
> 
> Recovery fine, training 5-6 days a week. Fatigue is usual, tired mid afternoon lol
> 
> ...


Bulk bulk bulk

Abs are overated, all about lovehandles these days


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Bulk bulk bulk
> 
> *Abs are overated*, all about lovehandles these days


Hmm BUT imagine been 22, decent set of abs with an awesome tan in uni.... trust me not overratted :thumbup1: :lol: :lol:

Suppose it helps when ur not a ugly cvnt too haha

But yeah rob is old i guess...... so bulk to hell mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Strength all good, no tren or orals too so increase of cals has made up for that
> 
> Recovery fine, training 5-6 days a week. Fatigue is usual, tired mid afternoon lol
> 
> ...


Ooh 6k and 1g tren not sure which I like the sound of more :drool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Bulk bulk bulk
> 
> Abs are overated, all about lovehandles these days


Any science to back this up?

Is it IIFYM.....





Galaxy said:


> Hmm BUT imagine been 22, decent set of abs with an awesome tan in uni.... trust me not overratted :thumbup1: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Suppose it helps when ur not a ugly cvnt too haha
> 
> But yeah rob is old i guess...... so bulk to hell mate


You should be ploughing through at least 5 a week 

I'm old, but my Mrs is younger so she keeps me on my toes 



Galaxy said:


> Ooh 6k and 1g tren not sure which I like the sound of more :drool:


What's wrong with both....

Seriously though. I'm at a loose end with my next blast??!! What to do!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Any science to back this up?
> 
> Is it IIFYM.....
> 
> ...


Nope just personal experience lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nope just personal experience lol


I don't believe you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I don't believe you


Have I put any pics up recently? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Have I put any pics up recently? Lol


No, you haven't you slack yawed príck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> No, you haven't you slack yawed príck


Cos I'm fat


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Any science to back this up?
> 
> Is it IIFYM.....
> 
> ...


Haha Mt2 and cilais, feels like I'm on a gram of test  keeping me going 

Gonna start with npp myself and then back to my one true love  I miss it


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Well.... We will see lol
> 
> Yeah but that's a week off with a new born baby
> 
> ...


Fark. Just finished a buffet. Protein macros for 3 days preloaded.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Haha Mt2 and cilais, feels like I'm on a gram of test  keeping me going
> 
> Gonna start with npp myself and then back to my one true love  I miss it


m

Tribulus?

Lol



simonthepieman said:


> Fark. Just finished a buffet. Protein macros for 3 days preloaded.


Enjoy fatty


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies.

Shoulders ruined.

Possibly broke training partner..... Legs tomorrow too lol

Anyway,

Oats and whey then trained.

Dead Stop Barbell Press - up to 80kg for 12

DB Rear Flys

Machine Shoulder Press

Run the rack DB Lateral Raises - 95 reps none stop in total 

Barbell Shrugs

Done 

Intra BCA

Post coco pops and whey, slice of granary toast 

Now - mince beef, rice and veggies


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

How you looking now mate and is weight up? What's cals now compared to last day of diet? Miss a day of this journal and you gotta ready 50 pages to catch up and I can't be assed!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> How you looking now mate and is weight up? What's cals now compared to last day of diet? Miss a day of this journal and you gotta ready 50 pages to catch up and I can't be assed!


Looking decent tbh, abs are still here so that's a bonus lol

Cals are now 3000-3300 a day, last day of cut I think it was approx 2300-2500 ish.

How are things with you? Still killing it!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looking decent tbh, abs are still here so that's a bonus lol
> 
> Cals are now 3000-3300 a day, last day of cut I think it was approx 2300-2500 ish.
> 
> How are things with you? Still killing it!!


Trying mate!

Just keeping an eye on what you're doing cos I'll be in same situation in 9 days.

Just hit lowest body weight 12 stone 1so don't wanna stop diet really but on the other hand, I wanna be able to eat!

Currently around 800cals below my tdee thingy so gonna use the 4 weeks after diet to get back up to maintenance before I go away. Gonna up daily cals by 200 every week.

You cruising now, gear wise? How's that going?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sen said:


> Trying mate!
> 
> Just keeping an eye on what you're doing cos I'll be in same situation in 9 days.
> 
> ...


How tall are you mate? You look a lot bigger than 12st


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How tall are you mate? You look a lot bigger than 12st


Just under 5ft 9 mate. I was actually 12 stone 1 and a quarter 

Sorry 3/4 not 1/4


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Trying mate!
> 
> Just keeping an eye on what you're doing cos I'll be in same situation in 9 days.
> 
> ...


You've done pretty good then to say the least!! Look great.

Do you have set meals? Or just loads of meat and veggies? That worked wonders for me lol.

Cruising..... Well I've jabbed 200mg of test in just over 4 weeks if that counts 

Feel great tbh


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

sen said:


> Just under 5ft 9 mate. I was actually 12 stone 1 and a quarter
> 
> Sorry 3/4 not 1/4


No way, you look loads bigger


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> No way, you look loads bigger


Tren, tren does this lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Adz said:


> No way, you look loads bigger





R0BLET said:


> Tren, tren does this lol


Or taking pics on chest and shoulders day only!! Ha


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You've done pretty good then to say the least!! Look great.
> 
> Do you have set meals? Or just loads of meat and veggies? That worked wonders for me lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Really appreciate it.

I do set meals but the diet banzi posted the other night definitely looks worth a try!

Actually worried about cruising! You think you could still grow on 250mg e10d?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

sen said:


> Thanks mate. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I do set meals but the diet banzi posted the other night definitely looks worth a try!
> 
> Actually worried about cruising! You think you could still grow on 250mg e10d?


I'd say so pal


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> I'd say so pal


Hope so mate or deca coming out!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Thanks mate. Really appreciate it.
> 
> I do set meals but the diet banzi posted the other night definitely looks worth a try!
> 
> Actually worried about cruising! You think you could still grow on 250mg e10d?


That diet works, I did a pretty much same as that one with Liam for 2 weeks lol. Dropped 8lbs in week 1 I think 

Nah don't be, it's nice to stop pinning so much tbh. Yes you could on that with a little surplus in cals mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well tired so off to sleep shortly, up at 4.30 I guess takes it toll lol

Spoke to Liam briefly today and it's Test and Tren next blast lol

His words "fùck deca, it's for fat watery people"



Doses TBC and I will start this 1st week of June or maybe a little later.

Full cycle will be planned in a few weeks, so doses, anything else like T3 or Proviron etc and AI.

Off the top of my head I'd like to go with....

Test E 1000mg Weeks 1-16

Tren E 600mg Weeks 1-16

Anadrol 50mg ED Weeks 1-6

Proviron 50mg ED

T3 50mg ED

Aromasin 12.5mg EOD or Adex 1mg E3D

We shall see


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Well tired so off to sleep shortly, up at 4.30 I guess takes it toll lol
> 
> Spoke to Liam briefly today and it's Test and Tren next blast lol
> 
> ...


Sounds beasty mate! U used anadrol before? Seems to be the in thing atm!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Sounds beasty mate! U used anadrol before? Seems to be the in thing atm!


No but that CÙNT @Chelsea keeps banging on about it lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> No but that CÙNT @Chelsea keeps banging on about it lol


Ahahaha yeah I saw his post too. Makes me wanna try


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well tired so off to sleep shortly, up at 4.30 I guess takes it toll lol
> 
> Spoke to Liam briefly today and it's Test and Tren next blast lol
> 
> ...


Oh I like the look of this 

Pharma t3 mate is it?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

When you use high dose Vit c for water retention, how much and for how long?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Oh I like the look of this
> 
> Pharma t3 mate is it?


Thought you would lol

Yeah Pharma T3 and Bayer Proviron 



G-man99 said:


> When you use high dose Vit c for water retention, how much and for how long?


Well I use 2g each day, I know some people go to 10-15g lol

Maybe use 3-4g a day for a couple of weeks to help water along mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Well tired so off to sleep shortly, up at 4.30 I guess takes it toll lol
> 
> Spoke to Liam briefly today and it's Test and Tren next blast lol
> 
> ...


Lol I was thinking about test/deca for my next one but don't wanna be a fat watery mess so maybe not then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I was thinking about test/deca for my next one but don't wanna be a fat watery mess so maybe not then lol


Good lad lol

Tren FTW!

I've never tried a cycle going "high" Tren. Mainly as it's always been short esters.

2ml of a Tren 300 a week will do


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad lol
> 
> Tren FTW!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Right you slut bags!

Legs.... Got hammered 

Ham Curls - 3 sets of 10 into 2 sets of partials

SLDL - 3 sets of 8

Leg Press - 4 sets of 8 into a 50 rep set

Squats - 4 sets of 6-8

Leg Extensions - 7 sets of 15 into a drop set (7,7,7)

Calf raises - 3 sets of 30

Yes I'm in bits and yes I broke my partner lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> No but that CÙNT @Chelsea keeps banging on about it lol


Coz its awesome! The strength is just ridiculous, everything you did the previous week seems lighter haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Coz its awesome! The strength is just ridiculous, everything you did the previous week seems lighter haha.


Lol

I'll order some


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> I'll order some


You'll be rack pulling a mans weight if you do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You'll be rack pulling a mans weight if you do


Cúnt lol

Just remind me what you squat.... 

Anyway, I'll order some but I'm not back on for a while yet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Day 1,467 (ish) since I started body building 

Chest 

Incline DB Press - 15,12,10,8,6 (Max DB is 36kg lol)

Flat DB Press - 3 sets of partials, top movement, bottom and middle.

Cable Flys - 4 sets of 12

Machine Chest Press - 7 sets of 10 into drop set

Pec Deck SS Press Ups - 4 sets of 12 in Failure on Press Ups

Then finished with stretching chest out on TRX bands.

All good on the food front, hitting every meal Liam has me on.

Weight is floating at 192-193lbs so 3k cals in maintaining this weight  3,700-4k cals I guess is where I'd need to me to start increasing weight.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

36kg dbs, had bigger farts

new gym needed tbh imo comeatmebro fu


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> 36kg dbs, had bigger farts
> 
> new gym needed tbh imo comeatmebro fu


Lol that's the limit


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol that's the limit


new gym!! ????


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> new gym!! ????


Only been back here a few months lol

Remember I get to the gym at 5am mate....


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Only been back here a few months lol
> 
> Remember I get to the gym at 5am mate....


Is it even possible to grow off tren and t3??!?! You're gonna be hammering some calories!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Only been back here a few months lol
> 
> Remember I get to the gym at 5am mate....


highest are 36kg!! Are they pink? :001_tt2:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Coz its awesome! The strength is just ridiculous, everything you did the previous week seems lighter haha.


What lab you use for oxys mate and what dose?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Is it even possible to grow off tren and t3??!?! You're gonna be hammering some calories!


We shall soon see lol

I think over a 16 week period it could be quite interesting to see how I respond.



Galaxy said:


> highest are 36kg!! Are they pink? :001_tt2:


Pmsl

50's would be nice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> What lab you use for oxys mate and what dose?


NP for uncle chelsea


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Had a good last weekend, shame you didn't make it.
> 
> D1ck..
> 
> ...


Lol, best part of your weekend was that picture of a mirror Banzi put up 

Yeah all good thanks mate. How are things with you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Haha, god damn that asshooooooole.
> 
> Yeah alright, just slowly plodding along with this deficit.. so fun. not.


Got to admit that was pretty funny ?

How many cals are you down? And how much longer.....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> We shall soon see lol
> 
> I think over a 16 week period it could be quite interesting to see how I respond.
> 
> ...


Its a shame alright, u'd be well able for them. My gym goes up to 65


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

My home gym goes to 42, to expensive to buy heavier. 36 takes the pvss lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah I died when I saw his post, lol.
> 
> I'm on 2,200 and it'll be at least 3 months, lol. But I'm stopping cutting when I go to Budapest anyway, so need to just get it off as fast as I can, sticking to my cardio at least (for bloodpressure reasons mainly) but at least its helping the cut a bit..
> 
> Weight was 187, now 183, did get to 179 before but Anadrol made it go back upto 187 lol and now I'm off it as I said back to 183 lbs.


2,200 isn't too bad and I'm sure you have a little daily treat in your diet 

Abs out at the 183?

Which anadrol was it, I'm going to try the NP stuff I reckon.



Galaxy said:


> Its a shame alright, u'd be well able for them. My gym goes up to 65


Old gym I had the 55's up last year, I'm capable at least lol.

Tbh 4 second negs on any DB weight fúcks you up 

65's!! In a uni gym ?! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Abs out lol dont be silly
> 
> Triumph anadrol mate got a tub and half left too! Will use NP everything now tho when all triumph gone


Oh lol

When will they arrive? Do you have to drop quite a bit of BF to get them..... you ain't that fat. Well.... you are a little fat 

Triumph, funny how they've gone :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all you Hench bàstards!

Arms.... Ruined.

Training partner was in bits at the end and he's in bits from this week, see if he comes next week lol

Rope Cable Curls SS Straight Bar Cable Curls

Tricep 100 reps - Overhead Cable Extensions, Straight Bar over hand push downs, Rope Pulldowns (Wide), Straight Bar underhand Pulldowns, Rope Pulldowns (narrow)

Preacher Curls SS DB Hammer Curls

Single Arm Cable Pulldowns

Then onto 100 reps on straight bar with FATGRIPZ 

Hit the spot


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> View attachment 170019
> 
> 
> Chubbachubs. No idea how long, i have leaned out a bit from where i was, i way way puffier and bloated etc when i started lol.


Leaned out quite a bit mate, good work!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> View attachment 170019
> 
> 
> Chubbachubs. No idea how long, i have leaned out a bit from where i was, i way way puffier and bloated etc when i started lol.


Fvck me you've got your money's worth out of that tele lol. Ain't seen one of them for ages

Looking good btw ;-)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Then fatgripz any good?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Then fatgripz any good?


Yep, they're great. You can use them on loads of exercises tbh

Arms is brilliant with them, chest is quite good too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> What lab you use for oxys mate and what dose?


Neuro Pharma 100mg pre workout. None on non training days.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Neuro Pharma 100mg pre workout. None on non training days.


You get them online or off a local source?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 2,200 isn't too bad and I'm sure you have a little daily treat in your diet
> 
> Abs out at the 183?
> 
> ...


Yeah pretty decent gym tbh, munster rugby team train there so

2 racks

loads of benches 2 squat stands

4 platforms etc

just no hammer kit 

Goal is to hit the 65's for a few before I finish my masters


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Yeah pretty decent gym tbh, munster rugby team train there so
> 
> 2 racks
> 
> ...


How old are you mate?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> How old are you mate?


Am 22 mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Am 22 mate


You must be a unit to be thinking about 65s lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> You must be a unit to be thinking about 65s lol


Haha if only, chest is strongest part. Always been decent at pressing. Atm am pressing 56s for 8 on very slight incline so should be doable by sometime in summer when back on tren


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Haha if only, chest is strongest part. Always been decent at pressing. Atm am pressing 56s for 8 on very slight incline so should be doable by sometime in summer when back on tren


I'm intrigued now. Why you got a journal going? Are you on ATM?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> I'm intrigued now. Why you got a journal going? Are you on ATM?


Nothing interesting to put in a journal tbh mate. No Am cruising atm for what seems like forever, up on 2 months now ish... will be going back on after my exams in may.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Yeah pretty decent gym tbh, munster rugby team train there so
> 
> 2 racks
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great place! Lucky sod lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

So rest day today and tomorrow..... But I went and did a little chest session and cardio lol

Got all day to rest and tomorrow so no biggie.

Just a few bits to do around the house and that's it.

Slight Incline Bench - up to 100kg for 8

Cable Flys - top pulley and bottom pulley 4 sets of 10-12

Chest Press machine - reps till failure

Done.

Then treadmill for 20 mins.

193.6lbs today, so exactly 1lb up from last week.

I can tell by looking at myself now I'm cruising, less vascular and a little heavy on water - ran out of Vit C Wednesday lol. Got some more earlier though.

That's about it really.

This is the finalised cycle;

Test 400 - 2ml EW - Weeks 1-16

Tren 300 - 2ml EW - Weeks 1-16 (this is 200mg Enanthate and 100mg Ace)

T3 - 50mg ED - Throughout

Proviron - 50mg ED - Throughout (I'm hoping this will be ok rather than adding Mast in, should be)

AI will be Adex or Aromasin.

Oral tbc, Anadrol or Var


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> So rest day today and tomorrow..... But I went and did a little chest session and cardio lol
> 
> ...


That cycle will change again before you start lol

Do you take bit d3 if so how much is a good dose?

I was looking at the supplement thread and noticed loads use it so got some yesterday


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all!
> 
> So rest day today and tomorrow..... But I went and did a little chest session and cardio lol
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, tell me do you run your AI irrespective of sides or as and when needed?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That cycle will change again before you start lol
> 
> Do you take bit d3 if so how much is a good dose?
> 
> I was looking at the supplement thread and noticed loads use it so got some yesterday


Lol. It won't if I order it today 

It'll stay as that I think, I want to do a long Tren cycle to put it to bed if I can or can't "bulk" on the stuff!

Used to, but don't anymore. Use Ultiman Multivitamin, Vit C and fish oils - that's it.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That cycle will change again before you start lol
> 
> Do you take bit d3 if so how much is a good dose?
> 
> I was looking at the supplement thread and noticed loads use it so got some yesterday


D3 for life at 5000 iu ed. Sorry didn't mean to hijack h34r:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Sounds good mate, tell me do you run your AI irrespective of sides or as and when needed?


Irrespective tbh mate, I'd rather play caution to the wind rather than get hit with the side and have to source more meds to sort stuff out lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. It won't if I order it today
> 
> It'll stay as that I think, I want to do a long Tren cycle to put it to bed if I can or can't "bulk" on the stuff!
> 
> Used to, but don't anymore. Use Ultiman Multivitamin, Vit C and fish oils - that's it.


How long til you go back on, about 10 weeks ain't it?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> D3 for life at 5000 iu ed. Sorry didn't mean to hijack h34r:


Why you say that, does it make you feel that much better?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> That cycle will change again before you start lol
> 
> Do you take bit d3 if so how much is a good dose?
> 
> I was looking at the supplement thread and noticed loads use it so got some yesterday


I use vit d3 @5000iu per day

Especially helpful during PCT supposedly


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Irrespective tbh mate, I'd rather play caution to the wind rather than get hit with the side and have to source more meds to sort stuff out lol


Ok I have ran 5 cycles to date and never needed an AI, now either I am not that susceptible to high oestrogen sides or my gear was bunk, all from the same lab. This cycle have changed labs and running 600mg test e / week plus tbol. First time started to get sensitive nips mg: no puffiness or lumps and it's not constant. I have Adex on hand but don't want to reduce the estrogen unnecessarily. I am thinking maybe I start with a low dose like 0.5mg e3d or even e5d. What is your AI protocol?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

What lab you going to run @R0BLET?

Looks a decent cycle tbf!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Ok I have ran 5 cycles to date and never needed an AI, now either I am not that susceptible to high oestrogen sides or my gear was bunk, all from the same lab. This cycle have changed labs and running 600mg test e / week plus tbol. First time started to get sensitive nips mg: no puffiness or lumps and it's not constant. I have Adex on hand but don't want to reduce the estrogen unnecessarily. I am thinking maybe I start with a low dose like 0.5mg e3d or even e5d. What is your AI protocol?


Surely after 5 cycles you'd know if you was using bunk gear


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I use vit d3 @5000iu per day
> 
> Especially helpful during PCT supposedly


Have you noticed a difference using it?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Why you say that, does it make you feel that much better?


I did a power pct last year and on hacksii's advice I put it in, but then just kept it in as per his advice as good for natural test and libido etc


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Surely after 5 cycles you'd know if you was using bunk gear


Haha yeah sure that was a tongue in cheek comment


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Haha yeah sure that was a tongue in cheek comment


Your lucky, I run .5mg adex ed and still get gyno symptoms. They go once I'm off though and it isn't that bad tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How long til you go back on, about 10 weeks ain't it?


First week of July is what I'm aiming for mate, so about 14-15 weeks cruising - I suck at cruising lol



Nuts60 said:


> Ok I have ran 5 cycles to date and never needed an AI, now either I am not that susceptible to high oestrogen sides or my gear was bunk, all from the same lab. This cycle have changed labs and running 600mg test e / week plus tbol. First time started to get sensitive nips mg: no puffiness or lumps and it's not constant. I have Adex on hand but don't want to reduce the estrogen unnecessarily. I am thinking maybe I start with a low dose like 0.5mg e3d or even e5d. What is your AI protocol?


My first cycle I didn't have an AI, did Test and Dbol. Half way through I was getting itchy nips and hot flushes.... So started nolva then went to adex lol.

When I use adex it's 1mg E3D. Aromasin I've never used but seems 12.5mg EOD is finest be ED. Trial and error 



Sharpy76 said:


> What lab you going to run @R0BLET?
> 
> Looks a decent cycle tbf!


Apollo of course lol

Anadrol would be NP 

Then Pharma for other meds, T3, Proviron, AI


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> First week of July is what I'm aiming for mate, so about 14-15 weeks cruising - I suck at cruising lol
> 
> My first cycle I didn't have an AI, did Test and Dbol. Half way through I was getting itchy nips and hot flushes.... So started nolva then went to adex lol.
> 
> ...


So do most I think mate lol. Not that in experienced but a cruise seems ok until as you said. Earlier you start losing vascularity, hardness, strength etc. jumping back on early then seems like a good idea

You'll do well to stick it out that long. We shall see ;-)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Have you noticed a difference using it?


I don't 'feel' any different but Hackskii had suggested it to me and Mars did too a while ago.

It's cheap as chips so not an issue, and hopefully it's done some good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> So do most I think mate lol. Not that in experienced but a cruise seems ok until as you said. Earlier you start losing vascularity, hardness, strength etc. jumping back on early then seems like a good idea
> 
> You'll do well to stick it out that long. We shall see ;-)


It's just an afterthought jabbing each week lol but I'm back on track with now and I've done my 100mg of test this week 

Doesn't bother me that much tbh, last year I came of and did PCT then waited 6 weeks and went back on in November


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I don't 'feel' any different but Hackskii had suggested it to me and Mars did too a while ago.
> 
> It's cheap as chips so not an issue, and hopefully it's done some good


I got some anyway lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's just an afterthought jabbing each week lol but I'm back on track with now and I've done my 100mg of test this week
> 
> Doesn't bother me that much tbh, last year I came of and did PCT then waited 6 weeks and went back on in November


I'm still undecided in what to do myself. Whether to come off in July or cruise.

If I come off it'll be probably until jab next year and do the same I'm doing now sort of


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm still undivided in what to do myself. Whether to come off in July or cruise.
> 
> If I come off it'll be probably until jab next year and do the same I'm doing now sort of


Suppose it depends on your goals mate, for me I know what I want from this year. So B&C is best option.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's just an afterthought jabbing each week lol but I'm back on track with now and I've done my 100mg of test this week
> 
> Doesn't bother me that much tbh, last year I came of and did PCT then waited *6 weeks* and went back on in November


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's just an afterthought jabbing each week lol but I'm back on track with now and I've done my 100mg of test this week
> 
> Doesn't bother me that much tbh, last year I came of and did PCT then waited 6 weeks and went back on in November


This is why I am going to cruise after this cycle, I came off July last year, went on 2 weeks holiday (was running long ester so no drama) power pct following clearance took me right up to October, then stayed off until 4 weeks ago, IMO still not long enough off, natural test low but within range, spent the winter cutting, so cutting naturally following PCT mg: this was hard!! The Clomid sides seemed to linger on forever. Then as you know rebound city Mr Fat Fvck !! Wtf waste of time so cycle, bridge to a blast and then cruise for a while and run Hcg throughout. Lean bulk forever :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> This is why I am going to cruise after this cycle, I came off July last year, went on 2 weeks holiday (was running long ester so no drama) power pct following clearance took me right up to October, then stayed off until 4 weeks ago, IMO still not long enough off, natural test low but within range, spent the winter cutting, so cutting naturally following PCT mg: this was hard!! The Clomid sides seemed to linger on forever. Then as you know rebound city Mr Fat Fvck !! Wtf waste of time so cycle, bridge to a blast and then cruise for a while and run Hcg throughout. Lean bulk forever :thumb:


Lol, I don't think it matters how long you stay off after a PCT. If you've followed a plan and completed it then it's safe to go back on 

I did last jab, waited 3 weeks, did a blast of HCG, Nolva, Vit D and that was it.

Blood came back fine, waited and planned a cycle then went back on lol

Lean bulk forever !!! What did you weigh today anyway??


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I don't think it matters how long you stay off after a PCT. If you've followed a plan and completed it then it's safe to go back on
> 
> I did last jab, waited 3 weeks, did a blast of HCG, Nolva, Vit D and that was it.
> 
> ...


Lol sounds like a plan! I have moved my weigh in day to Sunday, reason being I am carb cycling now, so mon tues wed high carb well I say high 200g / day, Thursday fr < 150g sat 50g, sun 1000g :laugh: so max depletion sun am before smashing the carbs :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Lol sounds like a plan! I have moved my weigh in day to Sunday, reason being I am carb cycling now, so mon tues wed high carb well I say high 200g / day, Thursday fr < 150g sat 50g, sun 1000g :laugh: so max depletion sun am before smashing the carbs :thumb:


That sounds spot on!! Especially the 1000g on a Sunday lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> That sounds spot on!! Especially the 1000g on a Sunday lol


Thought you might like that, it's actually hard work as the fat is less than 15g, and 150g protein so it's crumpets, maple syrup, frosties or Rice Krispies, white pasta, 3 bags of haribos!!  marshmallows, egg whites and whey isolate. The key is to get as many as poss down early on, then around 2pm after the pasta the carb weary bullet hits like a train :sleeping: :sleeping: no training this day not even any light cardio. :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Thought you might like that, it's actually hard work as the fat is less than 15g, and 150g protein so it's crumpets, maple syrup, frosties or Rice Krispies, white pasta, 3 bags of haribos!!  marshmallows, egg whites and whey isolate. The key is to get as many as poss down early on, then around 2pm after the pasta the carb weary bullet hits like a train :sleeping: :sleeping: no training this day not even any light cardio.


Making me hungry lol

Bulking again now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Thought you might like that, it's actually hard work as the fat is less than 15g, and 150g protein so it's crumpets, maple syrup, frosties or Rice Krispies, white pasta, 3 bags of haribos!!  marshmallows, egg whites and whey isolate. The key is to get as many as poss down early on, then around 2pm after the pasta the carb weary bullet hits like a train :sleeping: :sleeping: no training this day not even any light cardio. :laugh:


Carbs you say....



Oops.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Carbs you say....
> 
> View attachment 170145
> 
> ...


 :lol: too much fat in there for Sunday for me, mind you the kids have got chocolate digestives in the fridge this weekend..... Err well they did have


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Making me hungry lol
> 
> Bulking again now


Haha I just can't keep up with you :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Haha I just can't keep up with you


I'm joking lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> :lol: too much fat in there for Sunday for me, mind you the kids have got chocolate digestives in the fridge this weekend..... Err well they did have


Yeah quite a few fats there, Pizza was good, garlic doughballs good, 200g bar of Turkish delight was lovely and I'll have some haribo soon


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I don't think it matters how long you stay off after a PCT. If you've followed a plan and completed it then it's safe to go back on
> 
> I did last jab, waited 3 weeks, did a blast of HCG, Nolva, Vit D and that was it.
> 
> ...


Oh dear!! :lol: 208lbs this morning, + 2 on last week! It's all a bit distorted though due to the tbol and test. That's 2 weeks of 500 cals below maintenance and a gain of 4lbs. Actually not dropped the kids off yet this morning so that will drop a few lbs :laugh: I will keep the cals like this and see what happens when I drop the tbol end of this week.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Breakfast a carb or two! 



Edit:

Cals 2855

Carbs 458

Pro 87

Fat 6g

For breakfast Booooom!! :thumb:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah quite a few fats there, Pizza was good, garlic doughballs good, 200g bar of Turkish delight was lovely and I'll have some haribo soon


Turkish delight?? You're the only person I know who likes that stuff. And finally enough, when gn do a flash protein sale, all the Turkish delight flavour whey is sold out.

That's not a coincidence.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Turkish delight?? You're the only person I know who likes that stuff. And finally enough, when gn do a flash protein sale, all the Turkish delight flavour whey is sold out.
> 
> That's not a coincidence.


I like it too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I like it too


Yeah but your old. Only old people + rob like it


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I like it too





Abc987 said:


> Yeah but your old. Only old people + rob like it


May have a point here as I like it too! One of My favourites! But I am 47! mg:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah but your old. Only old people + rob like it


Werthers Originals ftw


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I like it too


me 3


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I like it too


Not good that mate.

Still got the Turkish delight sample that came in the pack I ordered about a year ago. Nasty stuff.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah but your old. Only old people + rob like it


True that! Was at my mum's when I wrote the first post and she said she likes it. She's mid 50s.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Took a pic and accidentally put it in here lol. [email protected]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Oh dear!! :lol: 208lbs this morning, + 2 on last week! It's all a bit distorted though due to the tbol and test. That's 2 weeks of 500 cals below maintenance and a gain of 4lbs. Actually not dropped the kids off yet this morning so that will drop a few lbs :laugh: I will keep the cals like this and see what happens when I drop the tbol end of this week.


208lbs!! Fúck mate lol

Huge water retention from something mate, tbol could be dbol?

Breakfast looks perfect.



sen said:


> Turkish delight?? You're the only person I know who likes that stuff. And finally enough, when gn do a flash protein sale, all the Turkish delight flavour whey is sold out.
> 
> That's not a coincidence.


Lol, not many like it tbh. Mrs hates it 

It's nice, scoop of triple Choc mixed in its all good 



FelonE said:


> Took a pic and accidentally put it in here lol. [email protected]


Missed it.... Glute spread?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 208lbs!! Fúck mate lol
> 
> Huge water retention from something mate, tbol could be dbol?
> 
> ...


Lol yep


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol yep


Lol

Saw pic, abs looks huge. I must train mine more!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> Saw pic, abs looks huge. I must train mine more!!


Ain't trained em for about a month lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Literally did sweet F.A yesterday except eat when I needed to and food prep lol

Had a mammoth about of green last night for last meal and this resulted in 3 shíts this morning 

Anyway. Trained back this morning.

Yates Rows - 120kg for 8 (PB)

Wide Grip & Close Grip Pull Ups

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Close Grips Rows

Rope Machine - did this for a change

Hyper Extensions then a cheeky Bicep blast.

Ruined partner, he enjoyed it though.

Have a good one!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

is your planned cycle a bulk rob? also what does the t3 do if so?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Literally did sweet F.A yesterday except eat when I needed to and food prep lol
> 
> ...


Good work brother


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> is your planned cycle a bulk rob? also what does the t3 do if so?


Yes mate, nice lean bulk. All the way to 15st hopefully lol

T3 for a couple of things, keep metabolism going strong and increase protein synthesis


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, nice lean bulk. All the way to 15st hopefully lol
> 
> T3 for a couple of things, keep metabolism going strong and increase protein synthesis


See I was thinking about T3 for a bulk but thought it'd help burn too much of what I'm eating.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> See I was thinking about T3 for a bulk but thought it'd help burn too much of what I'm eating.


I assume protein will be high anyway so I wouldn't worry mate.

You can always drop it if you think it's a hindrance can't you 

I'll be around 250g-300g of protein so can't see 50mcg having a negative effect, 100+ maybe. I think Bostin Lloyd did over 100 and he said it was stripping his BF and Muscle too much lol

But he's nuts


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Honestly its all calories at the end of the day, methinks. Tried running 200mcg T3 once, it wasn't great. Felt weird and jumpy. But I got to eat lots XD. I typically just run 50-80mcg now bulking or cutting.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Andas said:


> Honestly its all calories at the end of the day, methinks. Tried running 200mcg T3 once, it wasn't great. Felt weird and jumpy. But I got to eat lots XD. I typically just run 50-80mcg now bulking or cutting.


200mcg! Fook that lol.

Was appetite just a bit mental I take it?


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> 200mcg! Fook that lol.
> 
> Was appetite just a bit mental I take it?


Honestly mate it was pretty normal. T3 doesn't really affect my appetite much it seems. I think generally my appetite is under decent control from having done IF for so long I guess.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Andas said:


> Honestly mate it was pretty normal. T3 doesn't really affect my appetite much it seems. I think generally my appetite is under decent control from having done IF for so long I guess.


Good to know I guess. Doubt I'll ever go over 75mcg though, I'd probably turn 100% catabolic over night if I did 200mcg and wake up 6st


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Was basically taking that much to be a lazy ****. Only time I've ever ran tren where strength went DOWN! Not worth it really. Plus looked like a meth head.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Andas said:


> Was basically taking that much to be a lazy ****. Only time I've ever ran tren where strength went DOWN! Not worth it really. Plus looked like a meth head.


Yeah not a good look mate lol

Although possibly ripped....?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wànk sleep! Seriously terrible 

Was well tired, in bed at 10pm and could I sleep... Nope.

Then the alarm went off and 4.30am and I was going to sack the session off.... I didn't lol

Anyway, smashed shoulders.

Seated Smith Shoulder Press - 100kg (PB)

Arnold Press

DB Delt Destroyer

DB Run the rack - 190 reps in that lol

Barbell Shrugs

DB Front Raises

Then a little tricep work.

And now.... I'm tired. Coffee today... Lots of coffee.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Wànk sleep! Seriously terrible
> 
> Was well tired, in bed at 10pm and could I sleep... Nope.
> 
> ...


Pbs on a cruise. Good man!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Pbs on a cruise. Good man!!!


Feel quite strong at the moment, weird lol

This week though I can see I'm carrying more water, little more chub etc

Not happy


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Wànk sleep! Seriously terrible
> 
> Was well tired, in bed at 10pm and could I sleep... Nope.
> 
> ...


Beasty session to say you were tired, good job mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Wànk sleep! Seriously terrible
> 
> Was well tired, in bed at 10pm and could I sleep... Nope.
> 
> ...


Nice one on the eyes half closed pb mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies! Cardio done just waiting for partner to roll up.

Checked stash last night and I have enough Test to do 13 weeks at 800mg, so only got to buy 1 vial 

Should be a fairly cost effective cycle lol

Mrs has said why don't I just do this part on my own and use Liam for cutting....  Cheeky sod.

She's on a money saving mission so i need to have a think, managed to save a couple of £k this month though buy cutting out a few luxuries 

Anyway, chest now. Doing legs Friday instead lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies! Cardio done just waiting for partner to roll up.
> 
> Checked stash last night and I have enough Test to do 13 weeks at 800mg, so only got to buy 1 vial
> 
> ...


You just doing test only for next blast?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sen said:


> You just doing test only for next blast?


Lol don't be silly


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies! Cardio done just waiting for partner to roll up.
> 
> Checked stash last night and I have enough Test to do 13 weeks at 800mg, so only got to buy 1 vial
> 
> ...


Morning Rob.

When are you getting on that test then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> You just doing test only for next blast?


2ml of Tren 300s each week too mate 

That's 200mg Tren E, 100mg Tren A and 2000mcg of Mtren per ML 



FelonE said:


> Morning Rob.
> 
> When are you getting on that test then?


Another 8 weeks or so yet mate. So end of June time


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Morning ladies! Cardio done just waiting for partner to roll up.
> 
> Checked stash last night and I have enough Test to do 13 weeks at 800mg, so only got to buy 1 vial
> 
> ...


A few £k???

Don't tell me Jeeves the Gardner and your stable boy have got the sack?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> A few £k???
> 
> Don't tell me Jeeves the Gardner and your stable boy have got the sack?


You forgot about the cleaner too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> A few £k???
> 
> Don't tell me Jeeves the Gardner and your stable boy have got the sack?


We both work in commission based jobs mate and our sectors are booming so gotta bank it's whilst it's there 



Abc987 said:


> You forgot about the cleaner too


She's staying!!! Less than £50 a month for her lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Go for it dude, it's good to see people doing well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Go for it dude, it's good to see people doing well


Got to lol

Having been made redundant 2 times in a 12 month period in the past it's kinda always in the back of my mind now that anything can happen!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> A few £k???
> 
> Don't tell me Jeeves the Gardner and your stable boy have got the sack?


Sacked off the 4 times a week Philipino rent boy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sacked off the 4 times a week Philipino rent boy


Got to the point it was like throwing a sausage down the M1, needed some fresh meat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Got to the point it was like throwing a sausage down the M1, needed some fresh meat


I'll be round later

Get the chip pan on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'll be round later
> 
> Get the chip pan on


Wow wow wow!

I'll go the chippy instead


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest session!

Flat Bench - up to 100kg

High Incline Bench

DB Flys

Chest Press Machine

Cable Flys - High, Medium, Low pulley.

Really struggle to connect with chest when pressing, flys is fine. Pressing is pants.

Only part of my training I struggle with!!

Anyway, usually stuff today. Same food blah blah blah.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Another 8 weeks or so yet mate. So end of June time


So you're gonna cruise for 8 more weeks?

Yeah right:lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 2ml of Tren 300s each week too mate
> 
> That's 200mg Tren E, 100mg Tren A and 2000mcg of Mtren per ML
> 
> Another 8 weeks or so yet mate. So end of June time


Its only 8 weeks until the end of june?!?!?

****.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Chest session!
> 
> Flat Bench - up to 100kg
> 
> ...


I know what you mean. Pressing pumps my chest up etc but I don't feel it like flyes.

Good session though mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> So you're gonna cruise for 8 more weeks?
> 
> Yeah right


I give him 4 lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> So you're gonna cruise for 8 more weeks?
> 
> Yeah right:lol:


Lol well last jab that was for the cycle was March 24th, 100mg Test P, 100mg Mast P.

Then I've done 300mg Test E in between then and now lol

You maybe right.... Was thinking if I do 16 weeks on from last week of June it'll end October. So where do that leave me for winter?!



mrwright said:


> Its only 8 weeks until the end of june?!?!?
> 
> ****.


I know mate!! Flying this year. Bloody May a week Friday!!



FelonE said:


> I know what you mean. Pressing pumps my chest up etc but I don't feel it like flyes.
> 
> Good session though mate.


Frustrates the hell out of me. Maybe I'm concentrating on the weight rather than the connection....


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol well last jab that was for the cycle was March 24th, 100mg Test P, 100mg Mast P.
> 
> Then I've done 300mg Test E in between then and now lol
> 
> ...


I need to finalise buying a house get moved in decorated etc and have a baby by end of june!

I was thinking i had ages! Shttin it now haha

And +1 on chest being wamk gonna try pre exhausting with flies before bench see if that helps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> I need to finalise buying a house get moved in decorated etc and have a baby by end of june!
> 
> I was thinking i had ages! Shttin it now haha
> 
> And +1 on chest being wamk gonna try pre exhausting with flies before bench see if that helps


Bloody hell mate, you need another 12 weeks 

Good shout on that. I'll see what Liam suggests and share it in here


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Is TELBOR the name of your mage in World of Warcraft? XD


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Bloody hell mate, you need another 12 weeks
> 
> Good shout on that. I'll see what Liam suggests and share it in here


Personally for me flat bench never hits my chest, using DBs and I read some where to hold them at around 20 degree angle instead of straight inline with chest.... For me it feels a lot better and hits my chest a lot more


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

@TELBOR...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Andas said:


> Is TELBOR the name of your mage in World of Warcraft? XD





Sharpy76 said:


> @TELBOR...
> 
> View attachment 170407


Lol

No.

Someone at work maybe making note of my "activities" so a name change can keep them guessing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

r1234 said:


> Personally for me flat bench never hits my chest, using DBs and I read some where to hold them at around 20 degree angle instead of straight inline with chest.... For me it feels a lot better and hits my chest a lot more


DB's does hit it more for me, not much more mind.

I'll play around with different exercises and see how it goes. I always get Doms in it each week though  Work that out lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What the fcuk is telbors rebound?? Sounds like an adventure story about a hobbit who's been dumped by his mrs!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> What the fcuk is telbors rebound?? Sounds like an adventure story about a hobbit who's been dumped by his mrs!


Well I have, she's dumped me for being to God damn sexy


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> No.
> 
> Someone at work maybe making note of my "activities" so a name change can keep them guessing


I get proper paranoid about this when on tren, that's why I put **** all on here nowadays haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I get proper paranoid about this when on tren, that's why I put **** all on here nowadays haha


Lol

I know one person at my work place is on here and he loves to pass a comment about gear every now and then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Evening Telb0r lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> I know one person at my work place is on here and he loves to pass a comment about gear every now and then


Do u know who?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Do u know who?


Its me h34r:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Do u know who?


Yeah.

Annoying thing is his diet is terrible but always has a little comment about other "things" lol

I don't mind it but I'd rather it wasn't common knowledge to my colleagues.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Annoying thing is his diet is terrible but always has a little comment about other "things" lol
> 
> I don't mind it but I'd rather it wasn't common knowledge to my colleagues.


Only one that knows I take gear is my wife and that's how I like it. Fvck trying to explain to people and have them look down on you like your a druggie

Is he bigger than you? If not tell him to shut his fvcking mouth lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Only one that knows I take gear is my wife and that's how I like it. Fvck trying to explain to people and have them look down on you like your a druggie
> 
> Is he bigger than you? If not tell him to shut his fvcking mouth lol


Nah, but he's fatter


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Yes

See above posts lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Trained solo today, partner dropped out lol

Smashed arms to bits, crap pump though 

Finished with a little cardio.

I'm amazed how quick I've gone from looking "decent" to "normal" short esters long gone, along with veins..... 

It's not like I've taken the píss with food. Still track it daily on MFP and last 4 weeks it's averaged 2,800 cals.

Kept cardio in, routine has been followed blah blah blah.

So I'll jump back on today.....

Not SRS


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Trained solo today, partner dropped out lol
> 
> ...


Srs


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Trained solo today, partner dropped out lol
> 
> ...


That's the shiit part about cruising you loose muscle hardness veins play hide n seek and you think you're shrinking  lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> No.
> 
> Someone at work maybe making note of my "activities" so a name change can keep them guessing


Random drug tests all round on Monday then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Srs


Half SRS



babyarm said:


> That's the shiit part about cruising you loose muscle hardness veins play hide n seek and you think you're shrinking  lol


Exactly! Annoying isn't it mate.



Adz said:


> Random drug tests all round on Monday then


Lol, they'd have draw blood to pull me up on anything


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Half SRS
> 
> Exactly! Annoying isn't it mate.
> 
> Lol, they'd have draw blood to pull me up on anything


That's why I had to jump back on early  nudge nudge


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

This is why I said you won't last 16 weeks cruising, how longs it been 4? Lol. I'll give you another 4 max and you'll be back on probably 2-3 if I'm being realistic


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> That's why I had to jump back on early  nudge nudge


I'll be strong and not break 



Abc987 said:


> This is why I said you won't last 16 weeks cruising, how longs it been 4? Lol. I'll give you another 4 max and you'll be back on probably 2-3 if I'm being realistic


Well I'm 4 weeks and 2 days in lol

If I don't buy the gear I won't go on 

Worse case is first week of June and that's because if I do a 16 weeker it'll end the end of September


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

i'm waiting till july come on rob we can do this this is my 4th week and i'm ****ed lol. 9 more to go! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> i'm waiting till july come on rob we can do this this is my 4th week and i'm ****ed lol. 9 more to go! :beer:


Pmsl.

How much are you cruising on?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> How much are you cruising on?


250mg a week


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> 250mg a week


Loads more than me a week 

100mg a week here....


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Worse case is first week of June and that's because if I do a 16 weeker it'll end the end of September


Similar sort of situation to me, mate.

I'm planning on starting Apollo rip450 in the middle of June, I go on holidays in the middle of September so I'll probably have my last jab before I go, and cruise for a bit after that.

How long do you think you'll cruise for after September? Until the beginning of December wouldn't sound too bad to me, as I'll have cycled for 12 weeks, then cruised for 10 weeks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Similar sort of situation to me, mate.
> 
> I'm planning on starting Apollo rip450 in the middle of June, I go on holidays in the middle of September so I'll probably have my last jab before I go, and cruise for a bit after that.
> 
> How long do you think you'll cruise for after September? Until the beginning of December wouldn't sound too bad to me, as I'll have cycled for 12 weeks, then cruised for 10 weeks.


Anywhere nice? Lol

Yeah I'd like to blast, cruise, then blast again in January. Last cycle was 8 week short ester. Been off 4 and a bit.

Decisions


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Anywhere nice? Lol
> 
> Yeah I'd like to blast, cruise, then blast again in January. Last cycle was 8 week short ester. Been off 4 and a bit.
> 
> Decisions


Do you get bloods done mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Anywhere nice? Lol
> 
> Yeah I'd like to blast, cruise, then blast again in January. Last cycle was 8 week short ester. Been off 4 and a bit.
> 
> Decisions


Ibizaaa

January would be hell of a cruise for you after your next cycle, like 3 months?

Planning on cutting with the rip blend before Ibiza, Cruise for a bit, then try bulking with the rip blend too. Got a bit fat bulking on NPP even with T3! With any luck it'll be lean mass bulking on tren


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Do you get bloods done mate?


I did last year after 8 weeks test and mast and 4 weeks test and tren.

After PCT got them done and all in range. So went back on 

No worried about them tbh B&C for as long as I lift I guess 



Tom90 said:


> Ibizaaa
> 
> January would be hell of a cruise for you after your next cycle, like 3 months?
> 
> Planning on cutting with the rip blend before Ibiza, Cruise for a bit, then try bulking with the rip blend too. Got a bit fat bulking on NPP even with T3! With any luck it'll be lean mass bulking on tren


Awesome mate 

Well in theory I say 3 months lol

Fat.... Don't believe ya  how did you find NPP?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I did last year after 8 weeks test and mast and 4 weeks test and tren.
> 
> After PCT got them done and all in range. So went back on
> 
> ...


Think I'm leaning towards coming off tbh. I've never had them done before but think I will if I do come off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Think I'm leaning towards coming off tbh. I've never had them done before but think I will if I do come off


*ignore

Lol

No harm in coming off.

I started training, was on after 6 months. 10 - 12 weeker then back on after 6 off and did 6 weeks. Stopped for 1 year.

Blood have been fine in that time. 4 years now and no adverse effects to dabbling with AAS.

You'll not stay off if you continue training though


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Awesome mate
> 
> Well in theory I say 3 months lol
> 
> Fat.... Don't believe ya  how did you find NPP?


3 months sounds good, just need to find the willpower haha

Yeah srs! Wasn't even eating dirty or anything. In honestly it was probably more noticeable in pictures because I'd went from short ester TTM to NPP and looked a lot smoother..

In honesty I didn't really like NPP. I remember people saying I was looking fuller, but even still it wasn't that great for me. No real strength gains, and gains were probably on par with test only. From now on I'll probably just stick to tren.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> *ignore
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


The thought of fvcking myself for good is always in the back of my mind. I'll defo go back on there's no doubt about that but if I start b&cing when do you stop?

My original plan was what I'm doing now b&c from new year until July then come off until Christmas/new year time and do the same again for next summer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> 3 months sounds good, just need to find the willpower haha
> 
> Yeah srs! Wasn't even eating dirty or anything. In honestly it was probably more noticeable in pictures because I'd went from short ester TTM to NPP and looked a lot smoother..
> 
> In honesty I didn't really like NPP. I remember people saying I was looking fuller, but even still it wasn't that great for me. No real strength gains, and gains were probably on par with test only. From now on I'll probably just stick to tren.


I can do it, all I have to think about is jabbing and I CBA lol

I suppose going from Tren to NPP you will see that, head fùck isn't it.

Still, even with a clean diet you expect some level of condition.

Tren is very hard to compare against isn't it!!



Abc987 said:


> The thought of fvcking myself for good is always in the back of my mind. I'll defo go back on there's no doubt about that but if I start b&cing when do you stop?
> 
> My original plan was what I'm doing now b&c from new year until July then come off until Christmas/new year time and do the same again for next summer


True mate. Is with me, but whilst I'm training it's always going to be a factor I guess.

Forums don't help do they!!

You stop when you stop lifting. Cruise, PCT, job done.

The plan is good, as are all our plans.... Then someone suggests something's and boom. You're fùcked again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I can do it, all I have to think about is jabbing and I CBA lol
> 
> I suppose going from Tren to NPP you will see that, head fùck isn't it.
> 
> ...


You're normally the one suggesting it Rob lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> True mate. Is with me, but whilst I'm training it's always going to be a factor I guess.
> 
> Forums don't help do they!!
> 
> ...


As much as this forum has helped me understand steroids and what is what it also fvcks with your head and makes you feel inferior. I'm far from small or average looking but being on here makes you fell that way and makes you want more

I love the forum though, my mrs says I'm addicted to it which I suppose I am lol

At the end of the day I do this through vanity, I like to look and feel good, I'm not in it to compete just to stand out from the average man

If I come off I know that I'm gonna lose my look, gains that I've achieved but winter is around the corner and still look ok in a shirt.

I know that I can get it back in a few months by going back on so really I should come off

But and it's a big but gear is addictive and do I want to lose the gains

ONE MASSIVE HEAD FVCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> As much as this forum has helped me understand steroids and what is what it also fvcks with your head and makes you feel inferior. I'm far from small or average looking but being on here makes you fell that way and makes you want more
> 
> I love the forum though, my mrs says I'm addicted to it which I suppose I am lol
> 
> ...


You're having a wobble mate.

When I stopped training for that three months and I lost all my gains and got fat it was horrible and I hated it. Not quite the same I know but when you see the gains disappearing it's gutting bruv.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You're having a wobble mate.
> 
> When I stopped training for that three months and I lost all my gains and got fat it was horrible and I hated it. Not quite the same I know but when you see the gains disappearing it's gutting bruv.


I ain't coming off mate not until July at least. Just saying I'm leaning towards coming off then. I know I'll lose gains, last year within 5 moths I was back to where I started but I don't wanna fvck myself up in the long run

I'm not after getting massive I'm happy at the size im at just maybe a few more lbs and more lean but for me it's just to look good in the summer, not that fussed about winter.

So if I was to stay on b&cing I'd still be on next summer at least

Is tempting though but when do I come off lol. You have to come off at some stage

So my logic is go on Christmas time each year up until summer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You're normally the one suggesting it Rob lol


Lol

I only influence those who has dipped a toe in all ready.

Screw nattys, all delusional pricks 



Abc987 said:


> As much as this forum has helped me understand steroids and what is what it also fvcks with your head and makes you feel inferior. I'm far from small or average looking but being on here makes you fell that way and makes you want more
> 
> I love the forum though, my mrs says I'm addicted to it which I suppose I am lol
> 
> ...


INFERIOR..... This will always happen whether on or off.

Someone will always be bigger. Someone will always be more cut.

Scrolling through a forum seeing people condition day in day out messes with you. Just gotta keep your eyes on your own goal and stick with it.

So long as you look better than the average man with a shirt or tee on that's the battle won


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> I only influence those who has dipped a toe in all ready.
> 
> ...


A very sensible post Rob.....

What the fu(ks wrong with you!! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I ain't coming off mate not until July at least. Just saying I'm leaning towards coming off then. I know I'll lose gains, last year within 5 moths I was back to where I started but I don't wanna fvck myself up in the long run
> 
> I'm not after getting massive I'm happy at the size im at just maybe a few more lbs and more lean but for me it's just to look good in the summer, not that fussed about winter.
> 
> ...


I'm never coming off lol. Don't wanna look like Saxondale


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Michael81 said:


> A very sensible post Rob.....
> 
> What the fu(ks wrong with you!! :lol:


It's Friday 



FelonE said:


> I'm never coming off lol. Don't wanna look like Saxondale


You already do, just less body hair mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It's Friday
> 
> You already do, just less body hair mate


Cvnt lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Update.

Me and @liam0810 are parting ways. Nothing sinister or anything he's done lol

He's too good to me though and has said he'll offer advice if I want to run things past him 

I'll use him again in the future 

3 year anniversary with the Mrs today. So off out for a meal tonight where we first went for a meal 

Food today... Nothing prepped lol. We're going away with the dogs this weekend so I didn't cook more food off that would be wasted!

Hit chest again today after the session that felt poor. Loads of cable flys top,mid,low pulley then hit chest press machine. Seemed to hit the spot 

Food so far....

6 weetabix with 2 whey

4 toast, 4 eggs, 2 sausages and beans.

GN Whey and Crisp bar

Not sure what to have for lunch at work lol

Have a good one


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey Telbor, nice name, knob.

<3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So food has been so far....

6 weetabix with 2 whey

4 toast, 4 eggs, 2 sausages and beans.

GN Whey and Crisp bar

Large Chips, Chicken Burger and Beans 

White Choc flap jack 

Now we're off out for a meal, most like a steak of some sort with chips


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Enjoy mate, your dinner sounds so good!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> So food has been so far....
> 
> 6 weetabix with 2 whey
> 
> ...


Weetabix ftw


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Enjoy mate, your dinner sounds so good!





FelonE said:


> Weetabix ftw


Weetabix has always been FTW lol

Love the stuff!

Meal was....

Platter starter (2/3rds mine) Chicken, battered prawns, whitebait, ciabatta and something else chicken lol

Mighty Mix Grill 

8oz Rump

1 Chicken Breast

1 Gammon Steak

2 Big Spanish sausage things

2 eggs

Mushrooms

Side of chips - only had 2 lol

Then a peanut butter and chocolate stack with ice cream


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Weetabix has always been FTW lol
> 
> Love the stuff!
> 
> ...


Fat [email protected]


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Lovely! Congrats to you and the Mrs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fat [email protected]


Don't be jelly 



Adz said:


> Lovely! Congrats to you and the Mrs


Cheers mate 

Browsing Instagram just now and ffs some retards around...



Seems Creatine and GVT brings you over 20lbs of muscle in weeks


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gonna have to get me some of that


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Food of champions Rob


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Holyjesus 20lbs of muscle on GVT and creatine. Hmmmmmmmmm wonder if he means...tren...Creatine, creatren, same thing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Gonna have to get me some of that


X2 lol



Dan94 said:


> Food of champions Rob


My árse didn't think so mate 



Andas said:


> Holyjesus 20lbs of muscle on GVT and creatine. Hmmmmmmmmm wonder if he means...tren...Creatine, creatren, same thing


Creatren 

Don't think I'm ready for it yet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Don't be jelly
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> ...


Bellend lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening all,

We've come away for the weekend to our mates caravan, when I say caravan it's one of those big statics with 2 bathrooms lol

Thought it'd be nice for the dogs on the beach, píssed it down none stop though 

Food... Hmmm.... Well.... Who gives a fúck 



Was lovely 

196lbs upon waking, still have zee abs so can't grumble!!





That's it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Evening all,
> 
> We've come away for the weekend to our mates caravan, when I say caravan it's one of those big statics with 2 bathrooms lol
> 
> ...


Burger looks goood!!!

Still hanging on to them abs, doing well mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Evening all,
> 
> We've come away for the weekend to our mates caravan, when I say caravan it's one of those big statics with 2 bathrooms lol
> 
> ...


Reckon there's only about 44 calories in that burger anyway.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Burger looks goood!!!
> 
> Still hanging on to them abs, doing well mate


No biggie if they go into hiding. I know the drill now to get them back 

Was lovely mate!



sen said:


> Reckon there's only about 44 calories in that burger anyway.


My Fitness Pal said 18 cals....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Burger looks so good!

You look alright too, have fun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Burger looks so good!
> 
> You look alright too, have fun


Cheers mate 

Was proper nice!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

Was fecking freezing in this place last night! Raining all night and windy.

But it's pretty nice now so off to the beach before we shoot home 

Have a good one


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Where did you go mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Where did you go mate?


Just up to Filey mate.

300 mile round trip though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Food prep done!

1kg Mince

1kg Chicken

1kg Rice

1kg Spuds

Greens I'll do each morning 

Changing things up food wise tomorrow, nothing major.

I will detail it tomorrow


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I do rice fresh in the mornings, not a fan if its been in the fridge long


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I do rice fresh in the mornings, not a fan if its been in the fridge long


Fùck that lol

Bulk cooking saves time and washing up


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> I do rice fresh in the mornings, not a fan if its been in the fridge long





TELBOR said:


> Fùck that lol
> 
> Bulk cooking saves time and washing up


All my food for work is prepped the night before, fvck doing it in the morning


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> All my food for work is prepped the night before, fvck doing it in the morning


I just chuck it in rice cooker and it do its stuff while I make breakfast, easy


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> I just chuck it in rice cooker and it do its stuff while I make breakfast, easy


It's easier getting the wife to make it while she's doing dinner ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> All my food for work is prepped the night before, fvck doing it in the morning


Mine is done to last till Friday on the rice and spuds.

Meat I'll do again Wednesday's 



Adz said:


> I just chuck it in rice cooker and it do its stuff while I make breakfast, easy


Suppose that is easy lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Rob.

Just prepped today's food, heated up the donuts lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Fùck that lol
> 
> Bulk cooking saves time and washing up


Just buy the microwave bags lol

49p 2 mins done flavoured an everything

Fuark cooking rice yaself lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Just buy the microwave bags lol
> 
> 49p 2 mins done flavoured an everything
> 
> Fuark cooking rice yaself lol


Wow wow wow! Don't go bringing logic in here mate, it's not welcome lol

I do use those if I can't be bothered to cooked the rice off, but I don't mind it bubbling away whilst everything else is cooking


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Session done,

Training partner asked if we could maybe change routine to suit him better, which I don't mind.

So changed it from this week to Upper / Lower routine. Mon-Wed-Fri 

What happens.... He doesn't show lol

Anyway.

Meal 1 - 100g Granola, 50g Oats, 20g Raisins, 50g Whey, 250ml Almond Milk

Intra - 20g iBCAA's, 10g Glutamine, 10g Creatine

Post - 75g coco pops, 50g Whey, 250ml Almond Milk

Meal 2 - 150g Mince, 200g Spuds, Veggies

Snack - Banana

Meal 3 - 150g Chicken, 200g Rice, Veggies

Snack - 250g Quark, 25g Whey

Meal 4 - 250g Chicken, Loads of Veggies

Meal 5 - 250g Greek Yog 

This is an adaptation of James Llewelyn's "off season" diet.

Training

30 mins cardio

Flat Bench - up to 100kg

Yates Row - up to 120kg

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs

DB Lateral Raises

EZ Bar Skull Crushers SS EZ Bar Standing Curls

Preacher Curls

Seated Crunches

That's it 

Have a good one ladies!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Session done,
> 
> Training partner asked if we could maybe change routine to suit him better, which I don't mind.
> 
> ...


Sack him

Upper/lower has been working well for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sack him
> 
> Upper/lower has been working well for me


Think I'll have to lol

I've tried it before and couldn't get into it, going to give it a proper go this time though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Think I'll have to lol
> 
> I've tried it before and couldn't get into it, going to give it a proper go this time though


I do it twice a week and love it now. Growing more with the double frequency.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Push/pull/legs/off/repeat for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I do it twice a week and love it now. Growing more with the double frequency.


You go 5 times a week with that don't you?

Will be 3 here and see if I need to up it.



Abc987 said:


> Push/pull/legs/off/repeat for me


Did think about PPL. I'll try this first.

Good thing is I'll be getting enough rest between sessions, bed at 10pm and waking up a few times then alarm at 4.30am takes its toll


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You go 5 times a week with that don't you?
> 
> Will be 3 here and see if I need to up it.
> 
> ...


Nah 4. MTTF


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Push/pull/legs/off/repeat for me


X2 but I do core on off days


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Session done,
> 
> Training partner asked if we could maybe change routine to suit him better, which I don't mind.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like much food there?

How long do you wait after breakie to train? Decent amount there!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nah 4. MTTF


I was close lol



Galaxy said:


> X2 but I do core on off days


Explains the abs of steel!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Doesn't look like much food there?
> 
> How long do you wait after breakie to train? Decent amount there!!


Approx 3,300 cals mate.

I'll eat it, drive to the gym then cardio and by time i start lifting its about 40 mins


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> All my food for work is prepped the night before, fvck doing it in the morning


After all this I forgot to cook my fvckin rice this morning


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> You go 5 times a week with that don't you?
> 
> Will be 3 here and see if I need to up it.
> 
> ...





Galaxy said:


> X2 but I do core on off days


I've tried all sorts but this works best for me. You give each muscle group a proper rest as well. Abs with legs if I get time if not whenever I can fit them in, try 2-3 times a week ATM


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i miss you already


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> i miss you already


I miss you too


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

My new routine is NFG. No fuxks given. Go in and do what I feel like, bit work hard.

Mostly full body barbell stuff but will pick at least one exercise or body part and do lots of it.

And minimum 50 chins a session


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> My new routine is NFG. No fuxks given. Go in and do what I feel like, bit work hard.
> 
> Mostly full body barbell stuff but will pick at least one exercise or body part and do lots of it.
> 
> And minimum 50 chins a session


You'll have 50 chins soon fatty


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> You'll have 50 chins soon fatty


Mate. I'm well lean these days. I think they must have speed in those pancakes I had on holiday or my new hacks mast is tren.

I keep getting leaner when my diet is even less fuxks given


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Mate. I'm well lean these days. I think they must have speed in those pancakes I had on holiday or my new hacks mast is tren.
> 
> I keep getting leaner when my diet is even less fuxks given


It's all these bike rides!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It's all these bike rides!!


Has changing your name affected gains at all mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Has changing your name affected gains at all mate?


I'm up 28lbs in a few days, making all kinds of gainz!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ed's Diner

That is all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So tired lol

Got to bed at 11.45pm ish and alarm went off at 4.30am, liked I'd blinked 

Anyway. Yes I had a meal at Ed's Diner, double pulled pork and cheese burger, chips too.

Then two waffles, ice cream and Hershey's choc sauce 

Legs!!

Barbell Squat - up to 160kg for 6 

Ham Curls - 5 sets of 12

Leg Extensions - 7 sets of 15

Calf raises then treadmill.

Playing football tonight..... On leg day.... FML.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> So tired lol
> 
> Got to bed at 11.45pm ish and alarm went off at 4.30am, liked I'd blinked
> 
> ...


Fcuk you and your food


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Fcuk you and your food


Lol

Don't hate the player 

Few more days mate, you've nailed it!

How you feeling?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Don't hate the player
> 
> ...


Tired lol . Updating log in a min


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Ed's Diner, double pulled pork and cheese burger, chips too.
> 
> Then two waffles, ice cream and Hershey's choc sauce


 :drool:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> :drool:


Lol

Was bloody good mate!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ed's diner rocks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning,

Legs are in bits from yesterday and knee is battered from 3 people tackling me at once last night at football lol

Still scored from it though 

Rest day today, so post workout coco pops isn't required. Everything else is the same 

5 weeks and 2 days cruising now, no real drive to get back on either. Especially when 3 people yesterday said I was looking massive  Bless them.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Always a great thing to hear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Always a great thing to hear


It is after a legs day and no pump going off lol


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

you make me bad sitting here plotting my cycle and your saying your not bothered :lol:

#feelsbadman


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> you make me bad sitting here plotting my cycle and your saying your not bothered :lol:
> 
> #feelsbadman


Lol

Oh I'll be back on sweet cheeks!

Soon


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Oh I'll be back on sweet cheeks!
> 
> Soon


keep having to deny the thoughts in my head of starting in june instead of july :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Oh I'll be back on sweet cheeks!
> 
> Soon


Your holding on well mate, still looking good but a cycle will make you look better ;-)

Only kidding I think it's good that your not to bothered about going back on yet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> keep having to deny the thoughts in my head of starting in june instead of july :lol:


Haha, July will soon come!!



Abc987 said:


> Your holding on well mate, still looking good but a cycle will make you look better ;-)
> 
> Only kidding I think it's good that your not to bothered about going back on yet


Thanks mate. I'm enjoying plodding along, CBA to jab tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Today....



Oops.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Today....
> 
> View attachment 170928
> 
> ...


Just a little something for taste on my rice cake...it's only 35 calories.


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Today....
> 
> View attachment 170928
> 
> ...


Lol that's cute, mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FRIDAY BITCHES !!

Upper done this morning, felt surprisingly strong.

DB Slight Incline Press - up to 36's (Gym Limit) easy 15 out.

Oly Bar BOR - up to 120kg

EZ Bar Upright Row

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs

Then some arms.

Good session, I'll try another week on upper/lower and asses. Feels like it's not enough.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> FRIDAY BITCHES !!
> 
> Upper done this morning, felt surprisingly strong.
> 
> ...


Nice bor 

You only doing 3 sessions a week with this routine mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Nice bor
> 
> You only doing 3 sessions a week with this routine mate?


Cheers mate.

Yeah, legs on Wednesday is a good session!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Food so far today;

100g Granola

50g Oats

20g Raisins

50g Whey

250ml Almond Milk

35g BCAA's

10g Creatine

100g Coco Pops

250ml Almond Milk

50g Whey

6 Poached Eggs

2 Brown Toast

Just under 2500 cals.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good session mate. How is your training partner getting on?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good session mate. How is your training partner getting on?


He did ok today, needs a bit more confidence to get wights up though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening ladies!

Rest weekends suck lol

Upper tomorrow, gonna smash it!!

Weekend has been retail based, kinda spoilt the kids lol

Anyway, 6 weeks on Tuesday on cruise. So far so good.

Had a well nice burrito earlier lol, carbs carbs carbs  With chicken of course 

@Galaxy what do you think to this...

Week 1 - Test E 700mg ED + 100mg Dbol ED

Week 2 - NPP 100mg ED

Week 3 - Tren A 100mg ED + 100 Winny ED

Week 4 - Mast P 100mg ED

40mg Nolva ED throughout.

50mg Proviron ED throughout.

Slin post workout 

So that's 4.9g of Test in week one 

Rest of it just 700mg each week of each compound.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Rest weekends suck lol
> 
> ...


Not saying anything wrong with it mate but do you really need to go so high :lol: do you not get worried or almost think that a lot of that gear in the first week isn't doing anything? Also noted a lot more people on here starting to reduce gear dosage!

Not saying your wrong mate just curious :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Not saying anything wrong with it mate but do you really need to go so high :lol: do you not get worried or almost think that a lot of that gear in the first week isn't doing anything? Also noted a lot more people on here starting to reduce gear dosage!
> 
> Not saying your wrong mate just curious :thumb:


Lol

It's a spin off another thread mate 

Also, yes it's circa 5g of test. But that's the whole cycle, 4 weeks and you only jab the test week 1, Paul Borresen esque.

I don't think it's worth worrying about gear, we've already made the choice to inject ourselves with oil that people brew in their kitchens PMSL

1 weeks at those doses you would "feel" it 

What's the difference with a 4 week "Blast" to a 16 week cycle at 800mg a week....?

My last cycle was 240mg of test a week, there's a low dose for ya 

I like to try things mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Rest weekends suck lol
> 
> ...


Hmm i'll add to it 

Would thrown in oxys week 2, 100mg pre wo

Would also add fast slin to 2 post meals then drop to pro/fat meals

And would up food intake, all clean be easy digestible i.e low fibre.

:thumb:


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Took me a minute to realise it was test E not test P! My first thought was where the fcuk would you put 7ml of prop a day?!? lol do it, see what happens  I want to do the same but with a rip blend, 1-1.5ml ed for 30 (Y)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Hmm i'll add to it
> 
> Would thrown in oxys week 2, 100mg pre wo
> 
> ...


Would you? After a week of dbol lol. Pumps would be amazing! 

Clean food is a doddle, can murder meat, spuds and rice all day long!!



Stevie909 said:


> Took me a minute to realise it was test E not test P! My first thought was where the fcuk would you put 7ml of prop a day?!? lol do it, see what happens  I want to do the same but with a rip blend, 1-1.5ml ed for 30 (Y)


Haha, prop.... NO CHANCE! 

I'm always tempted to do something different.

You should do that mate!!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, prop.... NO CHANCE!
> 
> I'm always tempted to do something different.
> 
> You should do that mate!!


I'll need time off first lol been on for ages using ttm blend, I haven't gone nuts yet which usually happens wi tren e so I'm riding it as long as I can. After a cruise for a bit (2 weeks no doubt :lol: ) I'll try it.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Would you? After a week of dbol lol. Pumps would be amazing!
> 
> Clean food is a doddle, can murder meat, spuds and rice all day long!!
> 
> ...


I would for the idea, it's basically a Shic of sorts. Shock the body into growth, 100mg of dbol is a decent dose but not outrageous and neither is 100 oxy. Both only run for a week but will give a good strength boost during workouts for more growth.

Haha meat and spuds, basically my diet atm, so simple but love it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> I'll need time off first lol been on for ages using ttm blend, I haven't gone nuts yet which usually happens wi tren e so I'm riding it as long as I can. After a cruise for a bit (2 weeks no doubt :lol: ) I'll try it.


Pmsl

How long have you been on?



Galaxy said:


> I would for the idea, it's basically a Shic of sorts. Shock the body into growth, 100mg of dbol is a decent dose but not outrageous and neither is 100 oxy. Both only run for a week but will give a good strength boost during workouts for more growth.
> 
> Haha meat and spuds, basically my diet atm, so simple but love it


Would be a nice boost in strength no doubt! Haven't ran dbol in ages.

Mate I love simple meals like that, just had chicken and spuds!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

@TELBOR 11 weeks so far mate, looking for another 4 then take a time out. Dunno if I handle Tren better now or the rip 450 was majorly overdosed the first time I used it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> @TELBOR 11 weeks so far mate, looking for another 4 then take a time out. Dunno if I handle Tren better now or the rip 450 was majorly overdosed the first time I used it lol


I think we get more accustom to Tren tbh 

I was expecting you to say something like 44 weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Didn't go to the gym yesterday so here today, tomorrow and Friday 

Upper today. Food all prepped for the next few days - short week whoop!!

Bit more retail therapy yesterday, so much for saving! Mrs is having a spree 

Diet today will be...

150g Granola

50g Oats

20g Raisins

50g Whey

BCAA's, glutamine, Creatine, dextrose

100g Coco pops

50g Whey

250g Rice

250g Mince beef

Banana

Boiled Eggs

300g Spuds

250g Chicken

Greek Yog

25g Whey

250g Chicken

Veggies galore


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What you weighing in at now mate?

I've just started my cycle and bulk last Friday and feel like I'm fat already.

Only bumped cals up to 2800 approx.

Did have a few beers and a Chinese Saturday though

Went for the wedding suit fitting with my best man, ushers etc so couldn't not have a beer really


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

How much gear have you/do you run?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> What you weighing in at now mate?
> 
> I've just started my cycle and bulk last Friday and feel like I'm fat already.
> 
> ...


198lbs mate, so 14st 2lbs lol

Good man, you logging it?

Did you tell the tailor that it'd be very different in a few weeks 



Yes said:


> How much gear have you/do you run?


Last cycle was;

240mg Test

240mg Mast

400mg Tren

Currently cruising on 200mg e10d'ish 

6 weeks today cruising.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> 198lbs mate, so 14st 2lbs lol
> 
> Good man, you logging it?
> 
> Did you tell the tailor that it'd be very different in a few weeks


Might start a log once I get going mate.

The tailor said that I'm already an awkward size for a suit as the chest to waist ratio is bigger than average joe!

Will have finished my bulk and cut by then and into a 4 week cruise before honeymoon, so hopefully not in to much of an odd shape :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon ladies!

Nothing major to update, sat at 202lbs this morning. Slowly creeping up 

Football tonight, so did arms and shoulders this morning.

Cruise is fine, no issues. Will be 7 weeks on Tuesday.

Will start a cycle start of June though lol

Not sure what to do, Test of course. Tren... Most likely 

30 day blast, 30 day rest, 30 day blast.

Or a 16 week cycle.

Food is all good, no issues getting it in. Bloating a little but always hungry  3,500-4,000 a day, 40/40/20 split


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

what? your starting in june?

**** off if you are i am


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> what? your starting in june?
> 
> **** off if you are i am


That's the spirit!

Just not sure which way I want to do it, 30 day blast or same old 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you still working with Liam? What's his view on it?

Does 30 day rest mean 30 day of nothing like dead lee or drop to a cruise dose then blast on high dose of other gear?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> Just not sure which way I want to do it, 30 day blast or same old 12-16 weeks.


Fu€k same old 

And 202 Lbs? Fat cvnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Nothing major to update, sat at 202lbs this morning. Slowly creeping up
> 
> ...


30 day blast/30 min cruise


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Fu€k same old
> 
> And 202 Lbs? Fat cvnt


Have you cycled this way before?

I'm quite intrigued by it


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol well at least we can say we lasted 2 months :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Are you still working with Liam? What's his view on it?
> 
> Does 30 day rest mean 30 day of nothing like dead lee or drop to a cruise dose then blast on high dose of other gear?


No mate, but will be using him again when I'm a fat mess 

Pretty much mate, in theory last jab of test (day) should see me through part way through 30 day rest. Then probably 2 little cruise jabs till you go again.



Galaxy said:


> Fu€k same old
> 
> And 202 Lbs? Fat cvnt


Exactly! I like to mix things up 

Haha, still got abs 



FelonE said:


> 30 day blast/30 min cruise


30 min cruise


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> Lol well at least we can say we lasted 2 months :lol:


I'll be over 2 months young man.... Not much though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning slags!

Just doing some brisk walking on the treadmill, football don't half wreck my knees nowadays lol

Just going to do a little back and chest today, going to go back to a 5 day split next week as 3 days sucks 

Work has been mental this week, mega busy! Good though as time flys and people are spending money 

Not much to update really. Have a good one!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning slags!
> 
> Just doing some brisk walking on the treadmill, football don't half wreck my knees nowadays lol
> 
> ...


Get old mate, it's all down hill from now haha. My knees are shot to bits

3 days a week are for wimps ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Get old mate, it's all down hill from now haha. My knees are shot to bits
> 
> 3 days a week are for wimps ;-)


Agreed, won't stop me playing football though lol

Did it more for my training partner!

Rest has been nice though, 6 months solid at 5/6 days a week has taken its toll


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Agreed, won't stop me playing football though lol
> 
> Did it more for my training partner!
> 
> Rest has been nice though, 6 months solid at 5/6 days a week has taken its toll


We used to play 5a side on a Wednesday but I was always getting injured, pulling a muscle getting bumped and bruised Etc. I ended up stopping. Was never any good anyway but enjoyed it lol

6 days is a peace of cake whilst on but yeah ain't as easy on cruise or off. Separates the boys from the men ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> We used to play 5a side on a Wednesday but I was always getting injured, pulling a muscle getting bumped and bruised Etc. I ended up stopping. Was never any good anyway but enjoyed it lol
> 
> 6 days is a peace of cake whilst on but yeah ain't as easy on cruise or off. Separates the boys from the men ;-)


See I'm awesome at football, so no bumps and bruises lol

But joints, ouch! Proper old age creeping in 

Going to switch back next week I reckon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm doing 2 on 1 off but on off days I do cardio and ab's, so never really have a full day off.

Feel great for it though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I'm doing 2 on 1 off but on off days I do cardio and ab's, so never really have a full day off.
> 
> Feel great for it though


Typical for me is 5 days then sometimes a bonus 6th day lol

Mon-Sat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Ordered a chest freezer from AO.com yesterday morning and it arrived at 10am today! Awesome service.



So placed an order with @MuscleFood - give them another chance lol

7.5kg of chicken

5kg of mince beef

Various other meats, steaks etc

Decided on new routine...

Mon - Chest & Back

Tuesday - Arms

Wednesday - Shoulders and Legs

Thurs - Chest & Back

Friday - Arms

As you can see, double up on what I believe are my "lagging" parts. Legs and shoulders aren't lagging at all. See how it goes 

I WILL be doing the 30 day blast. Priced it all up yesterday.

Using Neuro Pharma

Days 1-10 - 400mg Test E ED

Days 1-10 - 100mg Dbol ED

Days 11-20 - 100mg NPP ED

Days 21-30 - 100mg Tren Ace ED

Days 21-30 - 100mg Winny ED

Days 1-30 - 10iu Slin Post workout

Aromasin throughout.

So in 30 days that's... 9g of gear 

Dead easy to plan, 1 vial of each and a tub of each. Simple 

Rest for 30 days then go again. Will start this in a few weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Ordered a chest freezer from AO.com yesterday morning and it arrived at 10am today! Awesome service.
> 
> ...


I'm interested to see how this 30 day blast goes.

NP ftw lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Ordered a chest freezer from AO.com yesterday morning and it arrived at 10am today! Awesome service.
> 
> ...


I did the same last month but bought a tall freezer from Ao.com. Mrs through the week has cooked a whole freezer full of diners, Thai green curry, spag Bol, spicy chicken, chilli the list is massive and the freezer full. It's great coz I've just a got to cook my carbs and stick the meal in microwave job done ;-)

Cycles gonna be very interesting you fvcking junky lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm interested to see how this 30 day blast goes.
> 
> NP ftw lol


Haha, me too! When I can be ar?ed to get what I need 



Abc987 said:


> I did the same last month but bought a tall freezer from Ao.com. Mrs through the week has cooked a whole freezer full of diners, Thai green curry, spag Bol, spicy chicken, chilli the list is massive and the freezer full. It's great coz I've just a got to cook my carbs and stick the meal in microwave job done ;-)
> 
> Cycles gonna be very interesting you fvcking junky lol


See we had a huge American fridge freezer at the last house but had to get rid when we came here, thought we'd be ok.... Nope lol

Integrated one is too small. £160 well spent 

I won't be making meals like that lol not enough time 

Got a few kg of meat today whilst I wait for my MF delivery.

I ain't no junkie lol I've been off a while  Did a top up yesterday, 175mg test e


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Ordered a chest freezer from AO.com yesterday morning and it arrived at 10am today! Awesome service.
> 
> ...


I approve  

What's the plan for diet?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, me too! When I can be ar?ed to get what I need
> 
> See we had a huge American fridge freezer at the last house but had to get rid when we came here, thought we'd be ok.... Nope lol
> 
> ...


Yeah we've got an inturgrated undercounter freezer, just ain't big enough. Mrs is off until end of jan so loads of time to keep the meals topped up lol

And 9grams of gear a week. Yes you bloody are haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah we've got an inturgrated undercounter freezer, just ain't big enough. Mrs is off until end of jan so loads of time to keep the meals topped up lol
> 
> And 9grams of gear a week. Yes you bloody are haha


It's 9 in total


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> It's 9 in total


Lol I'm having a FICK day :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> I approve
> 
> What's the plan for diet?


Knew you would 

Not 100% yet, but more the merrier lol



Abc987 said:


> Yeah we've got an inturgrated undercounter freezer, just ain't big enough. Mrs is off until end of jan so loads of time to keep the meals topped up lol
> 
> And 9grams of gear a week. Yes you bloody are haha


You keep her tied to the sink mate 

As below... 9g for the 30 days lol



Galaxy said:


> It's 9 in total


He's tired mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Knew you would
> 
> Not 100% yet, but more the merrier lol
> 
> ...


Haha your right, time for bed lol


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Ordered a chest freezer from AO.com yesterday morning and it arrived at 10am today! Awesome service.
> 
> ...


some cycle that mate!! cant wait to see/hear how you feel on this


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shreddedbeef said:


> some cycle that mate!! cant wait to see/hear how you feel on this


Haha, me too mate.

Only 2.1g a week (average)

I know a member on here (won't say who) who's done 5g Test and 4.5g Tren a week - looked amazing tbh lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, me too mate.
> 
> Only 2.1g a week (average)
> 
> I know a member on here (won't say who) who's done 5g Test and 4.5g Tren a week - looked amazing tbh lol


What's the reason for keep changing compounds? I know fvck all as I'm a newbie but what it not be better to blast a couple for the 30 days then the next 30 blast something different????


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Ordered a chest freezer from AO.com yesterday morning and it arrived at 10am today! Awesome service.
> 
> ...


400mg test e, every day?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What's the reason for keep changing compounds? I know fvck all as I'm a newbie but what it not be better to blast a couple for the 30 days then the next 30 blast something different????


Suppose it's to saturate the body with different hormones in a short period of time.

Google Borresen and SHIC 



Jalex said:


> 400mg test e, every day?


Yes mate. But that's for 10 days and that's it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Today's session, really enjoyed it. Felt strong 

Flat Bench - 100kg

Incline Bench - 60kg (4 sets of 15)

DB Flys - 20kg

BOR - 140kg

Seated Row

Shrugs - 160kg

Looks short but quite a few sets and lots of reps.

Majority 4 sets, 15,12,10,8 .

Food today

Black Coffee, AAKG, Creatine, Dextrose

BCAA's

Coco Pops, 2 scoops whey

150g Rice, 200g Mince Beef, BCAA's

Banana, Protein Bar

2 wraps into one, 200g chicken, 2 eggs and 150g rice on it....



Greek Yog and Whey

Chicken, veggies.

That'll do.


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, me too mate.
> 
> Only 2.1g a week (average)
> 
> I know a member on here (won't say who) who's done 5g Test and 4.5g Tren a week - looked amazing tbh lol


Mate i was talking about this the other week in the gym just out of interest cus it was brought up, i never thought about it since but all iv thought about the last 24 hours is giving it a blast lol! iv gotta order some stuff today/tomorrow as well so the timing really doesnt help haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Mate i was talking about this the other week in the gym just out of interest cus it was brought up, i never thought about it since but all iv thought about the last 24 hours is giving it a blast lol! iv gotta order some stuff today/tomorrow as well so the timing really doesnt help haha


DO IT!! lol

Kidding. I'm making sure I've well prepped for it, gonna rest up week before so CNS is in a good place.

Ensure BP is fine. Keep diet "clean" and lower calorie intake.

Then just crack on


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Today's session, really enjoyed it. Felt strong
> 
> Flat Bench - 100kg
> 
> ...


Fat bastard :lol: I seriously think im a puff compared to you lot on here with your big appetites :lol: I couldn't eat both them wraps Haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ps - how do you cook the mince?


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> DO IT!! lol
> 
> Kidding. I'm making sure I've well prepped for it, gonna rest up week before so CNS is in a good place.
> 
> ...


Haha there you go again encouraging people!! I would be tempted to but im prepping so will wit till afterwards and give it a try then maybe, or maybe i wont lol iv got some noble gear coming when i order so gonna do 1 sus and 1 test e a week, EQ plus mast and tbol. 16 weeks the old fashioned way is what i had planned lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Fat bastard :lol: I seriously think im a puff compared to you lot on here with your big appetites :lol: I couldn't eat both them wraps Haha





A1243R said:


> Ps - how do you cook the mince?


Really? What's up with ya lol. I could eat 4 of those a day. 900-1k cals in that bad boy 

Slow cooker this weeks mince, 1kg mince, sachet chilli mix, toms, kidney beans and leave it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Haha there you go again encouraging people!! I would be tempted to but im prepping so will wit till afterwards and give it a try then maybe, or maybe i wont lol iv got some noble gear coming when i order so gonna do 1 sus and 1 test e a week, EQ plus mast and tbol. 16 weeks the old fashioned way is what i had planned lol


I encourage those that dare lol

I'll give it a try and if its not worth it. Then I'll not do it again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Fat bastard  I seriously think im a puff compared to you lot on here with your big appetites  I couldn't eat both them wraps Haha


Eat big mofo


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Could eat 2 of those wraps without stopping for breath

Looks lovely @TELBOR!

Like the look of your blast too, different but gooooood!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Could eat 2 of those wraps without stopping for breath
> 
> Looks lovely @TELBOR!
> 
> Like the look of your blast too, different but gooooood!


Easily done mate! Was hungry 10 mins after it lol

Yeah gotta try something different. You know me


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That wrap looks awesome


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> That wrap looks awesome


Was grand lol

Couple today going down


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Was grand lol
> 
> Couple today going down


How are them abs doing? Still hanging on? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning sweetcheeks


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice blast! You gonnna throw in some T3, too?

Reckon you'll manage to stay off until next month or? Haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How are them abs doing? Still hanging on? Lol


Clinging on mate!!

This morning.....



203lbs 



FelonE said:


> Morning sweetcheeks


Morning sweetcock 



Tom90 said:


> Nice blast! You gonnna throw in some T3, too?
> 
> Reckon you'll manage to stay off until next month or? Haha


Possibly mate, Proviron too 

Haha, thinking about it yesterday im off start of July and going away with the Mrs and dogs so looks like week 2 of July is start date


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Clinging on mate!!
> 
> This morning.....
> 
> ...


lol still looking good mate. You'll be going back on as I come off :-( that's never nice people gaining as yours stop and start losing lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cruising til the second week of July?! That's just under two months away, stay strong lol

Abs at 203lbs is good going :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> lol still looking good mate. You'll be going back on as I come off :-( that's never nice people gaining as yours stop and start losing lol


Ok, not good lol

Haha that's why we all come back on so quickly! To play catch up 



Tom90 said:


> Cruising til the second week of July?! That's just under two months away, stay strong lol
> 
> Abs at 203lbs is good going :thumbup1:


Been cruising 7 weeks today, bad times lol

Flabs you mean


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Ok, not good lol
> 
> Haha that's why we all come back on so quickly! To play catch up
> 
> ...


7 weeks? Please I'm over the 3 month mate now .

Oh it's gonna be good


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Today's session, really enjoyed it. Felt strong
> 
> Flat Bench - 100kg
> 
> ...


Do you train fasted mate??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Do you train fasted mate??


Most of the time I do, I'm just going to have a black coffee now and hit legs and shoulders


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Just doing some brisk walking then legs and shoulders shortly.

Football tonight too, so I'll be in bits later lol

Hovering at 202/203lbs now. Food wise it's been 3500-4000.

Work is mentally busy at the moment, which is good as it means one thing 

Have a good one


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you up for sending some food parcels? Wrap looks tasty there buddy.

Looks like you are enjoying your training and latest blast :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

New business venture for you there, Rob's ready meals


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Are you up for sending some food parcels? Wrap looks tasty there buddy.
> 
> Looks like you are enjoying your training and latest blast :thumbup1:


The wvnkers cruising and enjoying it


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gettin on well In here rob! V impressed...that you can cruise lol converted back to training first thing in the morning, you were right it's much better. Mainly due to no numpties in the gym lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Are you up for sending some food parcels? Wrap looks tasty there buddy.
> 
> Looks like you are enjoying your training and latest blast :thumbup1:


Pmsl

They're quite nice and saves using a knife and fork 

Yeah I am enjoying mate, latest blast should be fun when I start it 



Adz said:


> New business venture for you there, Rob's ready meals


Lol. Collection only 



Abc987 said:


> The wvnkers cruising and enjoying it


Jelly? 

As much as I'd like to be on constantly will power is decent, can resist 99% of temptation 



Stevie909 said:


> Gettin on well In here rob! V impressed...that you can cruise lol converted back to training first thing in the morning, you were right it's much better. Mainly due to no numpties in the gym lol


King of cruise!! 

Exactly mate, although a few have crept in at mine recently. Must be the weather lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Legs and shoulders ruined!

25 mins cardio

Squats - 160kg for 6

DB Shoulder Press - 34kg for 8

DB Lateral Raises - up to 20kg partials into drop set

Leg extensions - 7 sets of 12

Calf Presses - stack on leg press (179kg) not enough tbh

DB Bent Over Rear Flys - 4 sets to failure

5 mins treadmill to ease legs off


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah I am enjoying mate, latest blast should be fun when I start it


Lol... I should really read back further in your blog

Have a great day mate... Lovely and sunny in old London Town :thumbup1:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning mofo 

You caught me up then :thumb: I ended up at 208lbs 2 weeks ago!! F4ck! So did a week of DTP and dropped 4lbs seem to have a grip on it now. Cycle helps a bit too. Still looking good though mate I def have more BF than you do.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl
> 
> They're quite nice and saves using a knife and fork
> 
> ...


Haha your doing bloody well mate, better than I thought and proved me wrong. I thought you'd be going back on about now lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Lol... I should really read back further in your blog
> 
> Have a great day mate... Lovely and sunny in old London Town :thumbup1:


Lol, that's ok mate 

Yeah proper nice here too! Have a good one too buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Morning mofo
> 
> You caught me up then :thumb: I ended up at 208lbs 2 weeks ago!! F4ck! So did a week of DTP and dropped 4lbs seem to have a grip on it now. Cycle helps a bit too. Still looking good though mate I def have more BF than you do.


Haha not far off am I!

Is that meant to be DNP? Junkie CÙNT !! 

Trying to not let it get out of hand tbh mate, cardio daily helps, have some Clen if needs be 



Abc987 said:


> Haha your doing bloody well mate, better than I thought and proved me wrong. I thought you'd be going back on about now lol


Lol, I've no massive urge to get back on and will power is strong


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A



TELBOR said:


> Haha not far off am I!
> 
> Is that meant to be DNP? Junkie CÙNT !!
> 
> ...


Good man. I'm looking forward to seeing how you get on with your next crazy cycle, it could depending on whether I come off or cruise play a part in how I run things next so hope you start it soon ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> A
> 
> Good man. I'm looking forward to seeing how you get on with your next crazy cycle, it could depending on whether I come off or cruise play a part in how I run things next so hope you start it soon ;-)


Haha, me too mate.

I think the 30 on 30 off over a year is possible.... We will see.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, me too mate.
> 
> I think the 30 on 30 off over a year is possible.... We will see.


It's a new one on me but gonna be interesting. Dead lee is about 20days in I think of the same sort of thing. 30 on 30 completely off. Don't know exactly what he's running but he knows his stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> It's a new one on me but gonna be interesting. Dead lee is about 20days in I think of the same sort of thing. 30 on 30 completely off. Don't know exactly what he's running but he knows his stuff


Could start now if I wanted lol

Just gonna plan it a little more, get the meds I need then get the oils 

Can't wait!

Just got in from football, was banging goals in for fun  Legs will be fooked tomorrow lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good squats there mate


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha not far off am I!
> 
> Is that meant to be DNP? Junkie CÙNT !!
> 
> Trying to not let it get out of hand tbh mate, cardio daily helps, have some Clen if needs be


Haha no it's just some really high volume training the only problem with it is I am f4ckin starving all the time! I was going to throw some T3 in but didn't want to at this BF, need to get it back down further with diet first. :turned:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good squats there mate


Cheers mate, knees aren't to happy today lol



Nuts60 said:


> Haha no it's just some really high volume training the only problem with it is I am f4ckin starving all the time! I was going to throw some T3 in but didn't want to at this BF, need to get it back down further with diet first. :turned:


Ah, I see. Lol I'm always hungry, always got space for food 

No harm throwing some T3 in mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Cheers mate, knees aren't to happy today lol
> 
> Ah, I see. Lol I'm always hungry, always got space for food
> 
> No harm throwing some T3 in mate


I'm always bloody hungry, I'm on around 3700 Cals a day and it feels no where near enough. For me to not feel hungry I reckon I'd need around 5000 Cals but id obviously start adding fat. Fvcking knows how these people struggle to eat 3000. Poofs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm always bloody hungry, I'm on around 3700 Cals a day and it feels no where near enough. For me to not feel hungry I reckon I'd need around 5000 Cals but id obviously start adding fat. Fvcking knows how these people struggle to eat 3000. Poofs


Haha, same mate! Last night I failed.... Should have been chicken and veggies. Mrs was at the hairdressers and after footy I was starving!!

1 pizza, 1 big bag of Haribo


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, same mate! Last night I failed.... Should have been chicken and veggies. Mrs was at the hairdressers and after footy I was starving!!
> 
> 1 pizza, 1 big bag of Haribo


Haha, good man. 2 holidays round the corner I can't afford to slip up but once they're out the way Cals will be getting upped, at least a little.

I love food


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha, good man. 2 holidays round the corner I can't afford to slip up but once they're out the way Cals will be getting upped, at least a little.
> 
> I love food


I've no beach hols lol

So I can get away with it for now 

Probably have to do a massive cut again PMSL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and back wrecked!

DB Press - up to 36kg (for reps)

Cable Flys - 6 sets (High and Low Pulley)

Press ups SS Plate Raises - 4 sets till failure

Rack Pulls - 190kg for 6 (5 sets in total)

Lat Pull Down - 4 sets

That was it. Short and sweet but really felt it!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, same mate! Last night I failed.... Should have been chicken and veggies. Mrs was at the hairdressers and after footy I was starving!!
> 
> 1 pizza, 1 big bag of Haribo


Haribo?! mg: You need to make those sugar free protein sweets I make, guilt free and awesome!! Well worth a try!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Haribo?! mg: You need to make those sugar free protein sweets I make, guilt free and awesome!! Well worth a try!!


Where have you been hiding lol

Yeah I do need to do those at some point! Remind me of the recipe


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You hench yet whiteboy!?! Haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Where have you been hiding lol
> 
> Yeah I do need to do those at some point! Remind me of the recipe


I haven't been hiding, just busy........loitering on the jelly aisle of various supermarkets randomly mentioning how to make sugar free protein sweets h34r: or in the kitchen making large amounts of sweets 

Yes you do for sure! Two sachets of sugar free jelly, two sachets of gelatine, add to 1/2 pint of boiling water and mix, then stir in 2 scoops of unflavoured whey and quark if you want, then pour into moulds and set in the fridge. :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good rack pulls, no wonder you are in bits


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> You hench yet whiteboy!?! Haha


Always Hench!! 



Keeks said:


> I haven't been hiding, just busy........loitering on the jelly aisle of various supermarkets randomly mentioning how to make sugar free protein sweets h34r: or in the kitchen making large amounts of sweets
> 
> Yes you do for sure! Two sachets of sugar free jelly, two sachets of gelatine, add to 1/2 pint of boiling water and mix, then stir in 2 scoops of unflavoured whey and quark if you want, then pour into moulds and set in the fridge. :thumb:


Gonna do these Sunday I think!! But no quark lol maybe use BCAA's over whey too....



Adz said:


> Good rack pulls, no wonder you are in bits


Haha, going to go for 220kg next week.

Chest and Back 2 times a week is great


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

yawn.

will be much better when you come to my gym in summer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> yawn.
> 
> will be much better when you come to my gym in summer


When you're off your face on gear you cùnt lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms smashed!

Possibly killed partner lol

EZ Bar Standing Curls - 4 sets of 12

EZ Skull Crushers - 4 sets of 12

Straight Bar Curls SS DB Curls - 4 sets of 12 & 10

Rope Pull Downs SS Straight Bar Underhand Pull Downs - 4 sets of 12 & 10

100 Reps on Tri's - Rope Pull Downs Wide, Overhand Straight Bar, Rope Pull Downs Close, Underhand Straight Bar, Rope Overhead.

Single Arm Tricep Pull downs - 3 sets till failure

Preacher Curls - 4 sets of 12, drop to lower weight then 3 sets of 30

Dips - Till Failure

Done 

Have a good one!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

nice session!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

These journals are quiet without gear and pics lol

Anyway. Cruise jab last night, slept well as the Mrs got me some of those nasal strips for snoring lol

Weekend was usual, Mrs is training from home now so she kitted a room out with a few baby weights, balls, mat and a bike.

So I did a little cardio yesterday 

Chest and back shortly.

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Session done 

Flat Bench - 12,10,8,6 up to 110kg for 6

Incline Bench - 15,15,15,15 60kg on all 4

Pec Fly - 12,12,12, 10 (super slow, 2 second contraction on positive) up to 100kg

BOR - 15,12,10,8 up to 130kg for 8

Seated Cable Rows - 12,12,12,12

Hyper Extensions - 1 giant set till failure.

Did cardio before weights.

Decent session, stamina is crap at the moment lol



Current state of play, no veins and not much in terms of condition lol

Food for today;

Black Coffee

BCAA's, Dextrose, AAKG, Glutamine, Creatine

2 scoops of Whey, cereal

150g Chicken, 2 eggs, 125g Rice, 2 wholemeal wraps

Protein Bar

150g Chicken, 2 eggs, 125g Rice, 2 wholemeal wraps 



200g Chicken, greens

250g Greek Yog, 1 scoop of whey

That's it. Just over 3k cals.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Session done
> 
> Flat Bench - 12,10,8,6 up to 110kg for 6
> 
> ...


Still looking good mate, hanging on to abs still?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Still looking good mate, hanging on to abs still?


Yep, still there mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Them strips do any good? I'm snoring like a bastard at the minute and really ****ing the wife off haha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Adz said:


> Them strips do any good? I'm snoring like a bastard at the minute and really ****ing the wife off haha


Not bad. Can get them off eBay 50 times cheaper than Tesco etc


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Them strips do any good? I'm snoring like a bastard at the minute and really ****ing the wife off haha


I was quite surprised how well it worked tbh mate 

Didn't snore once!!

Same here, keeping her up lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Fvcking wish I could actually get to sleep so I can pi$$ the wife off with my snoring!

Trensomnia is no fvcking joke:no:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking wish I could actually get to sleep so I can pi$$ the wife off with my snoring!
> 
> Trensomnia is no fvcking joke:no:


Really, bad times mate!

What do you take to help sleep?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvcking wish I could actually get to sleep so I can pi$$ the wife off with my snoring!
> 
> Trensomnia is no fvcking joke:no:


How much tren you on mate?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Really, bad times mate!
> 
> What do you take to help sleep?


I started taking Nytols (one a night versions) and they sort of help.

On the weekends I take Quetiapine. I take half of a 150mg tab so 75mg and it knocks me the fvck out lol. I got them of a friend.

They are used to treat schizophrenia but they totally relax me, then I'm paralysed lol. Only do them when I've a had a particularly bad week though.

Anything you can recommend Doc?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How much tren you on mate?


400mg NP tren e mate. Been on for about 12/13wks now though lol.

I'll be dropping it out in about 3wks so it'll be clear from my system before my hols.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> 400mg NP tren e mate. Been on for about 12/13wks now though lol.
> 
> I'll be dropping it out in about 3wks so it'll be clear from my system before my hols.


I'll be on 300mg NP tren e. If it does for me what it's done for you I'll be very happy.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I started taking Nytols (one a night versions) and they sort of help.
> 
> On the weekends I take Quetiapine. I take half of a 150mg tab so 75mg and it knocks me the fvck out lol. I got them of a friend.
> 
> ...


Think you have it covered mate lol

ZMA is good, Nytol is good too.

Paralysis doesn't sound pleasant


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> 400mg NP tren e mate. Been on for about 12/13wks now though lol.
> 
> I'll be dropping it out in about 3wks so it'll be clear from my system before my hols.


Junkie!! Pic updates please


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Junkie!! Pic updates please


Changing room selfie [email protected] from yesterday at Bluewater, ignore the Lego man haircut, that was before I went to the barbers lol.



T3 was upped this last week to 75mcg so I'm feeling/looking flat but that's to be expected I suppose..

Sitting @14st 6lbs first thing Saturday morning weigh in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected] from yesterday at Bluewater, ignore the Lego man haircut, that was before I went to the barbers lol.
> 
> View attachment 171858
> 
> ...


Always said you was a príck lol

Mate you look awesome! Considering you've been out injured for a while it's impressive.

Oh booked in for a sleeve at the weekend, you reminded me lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> I started taking Nytols (one a night versions) and they sort of help.
> 
> On the weekends I take Quetiapine. I take half of a 150mg tab so 75mg and it knocks me the fvck out lol. I got them of a friend.
> 
> ...


If you can try get some melatonin 1 tab before bed knocks you for six.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected] from yesterday at Bluewater, ignore the Lego man haircut, that was before I went to the barbers lol.
> 
> View attachment 171858
> 
> ...


Look good mate... :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Always said you was a príck lol
> 
> Mate you look awesome! Considering you've been out injured for a while it's impressive.
> 
> Oh booked in for a sleeve at the weekend, you reminded me lol


Lol thanks pal.

Good man! What design you going for or would you rather not say? Getting mine finished in the next couple of weeks, fvcker has cost me the best part of 2k!!



babyarm said:


> If you can try get some melatonin 1 tab before bed knocks you for six.


Ill give it a try, thanks mate



MrGRoberts said:


> Look good mate... :thumb:


Cheers pal, maybe the tren is doing something then


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol thanks pal.
> 
> Good man! What design you going for or would you rather not say? Getting mine finished in the next couple of weeks, fvcker has cost me the best part of 2k!!
> 
> ...


haha you do have the "tren look" going on :tongue:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> haha you do have the "tren look" going on :tongue:


Lol, tbh mate, with the concoction of gear we put into ourselves, it's hard to pinpoint just 1 compound and its benefits.

They all have their benefits and compliment each other I suppose, providing diet and training are bang on


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, tbh mate, with the concoction of gear we put into ourselves, it's hard to pinpoint just 1 compound and its benefits.
> 
> They all have their benefits and compliment each other I suppose, providing diet and training are bang on


haha i know mate im just messing. it does help achieve that look whilst dieting though...

i used it in the winter when i was bulking, never got the magical fat loss people where on about :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected] from yesterday at Bluewater, ignore the Lego man haircut, that was before I went to the barbers lol.
> 
> View attachment 171858
> 
> ...


Glad to see people still embracing the changing room selfie lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol thanks pal.
> 
> Good man! What design you going for or would you rather not say? Getting mine finished in the next couple of weeks, fvcker has cost me the best part of 2k!!


Tbh no idea yet lol

I've booked for the start of August for 4/5 hours so I've got till end of July to decide  Going to send the guy lots of random pics and let him come up with something 

Haha, not cheap are they. You pay London rates though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

Absolute agony with joints last night, messed sleep right up!

Anyway, up at 4.30am lol

Arms destroyed!!

Rope Curls SS Straight Bar Cable Curls - 4 sets of 12 with 2 secs contraction, 5th set drop set.

Rope Pull Downs SS Straight Bar Push Downs - as above.

Single Handle Tricep Pull Downs - 1 set till failure.

Preacher Curls SS DB Hammer Curls - 4 sets of 12/10.

Single Arm Preacher Curls SS DB Curls - 3 sets of failure

Tricep Extensions - 3 sets of get to 50, lots of blood in the guns now 

That's it!

Have a good one


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Absolute agony with joints last night, messed sleep right up!
> 
> ...


How's the training partner doing, keeping up?

You still on upper/lower?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How's the training partner doing, keeping up?
> 
> You still on upper/lower?


Yeah keeping up mate 

Nah, switched back last week. Did 2 weeks on upper / lower and didn't feel enough as it was only 3 days.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah keeping up mate
> 
> Nah, switched back last week. Did 2 weeks on upper / lower and didn't feel enough as it was only 3 days.


I'm going solid now until next Wednesday, no rest days for 16days on the spin it'll be

Rest days are for wimps ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm going solid now until next Wednesday, no rest days for 16days on the spin it'll be
> 
> Rest days are for wimps ;-)


Mentalist lol

Come Saturday and Sunday in fooked!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Mentalist lol
> 
> Come Saturday and Sunday in fooked!!


Lol. So am I normally but gear is in full swing and I'm looking forward to getting up in the morning and hitting a new pb each day

Anyway I think I told a porky, it's bank holiday and I think I'm going chessington and some stage the weekend


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. So am I normally but gear is in full swing and I'm looking forward to getting up in the morning and hitting a new pb each day
> 
> Anyway I think I told a porky, it's bank holiday and I think I'm going chessington and some stage the weekend


Benefits of being on! I'm same when I'm on, could train daily.

Keep forgetting it's the bank holiday, We're car shopping I think lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Tbh no idea yet lol
> 
> I've booked for the start of August for 4/5 hours so I've got till end of July to decide  Going to send the guy lots of random pics and let him come up with something
> 
> Haha, not cheap are they. You pay London rates though


Got plenty of time to decide then. My main focus was having a dragon (Chinese year I was born) and the rest just flowed with that really.

Actually had a cancellation today so got mine finished!!! 5hrs done and £400 lighter (£80 per hour) and it's finally done. Cost well over 2k *gulp*.

Having second thoughts about getting the other arm done now lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Got plenty of time to decide then. My main focus was having a dragon (Chinese year I was born) and the rest just flowed with that really.
> 
> Actually had a cancellation today so got mine finished!!! 5hrs done and £400 lighter (£80 per hour) and it's finally done. Cost well over 2k *gulp*.
> 
> Having second thoughts about getting the other arm done now lol.


I'm just saving loads of ideas off Pinterest and Instagram lol Then I'll bombard him with dozen of ideas 

Awesome mate, pic please 

The guy I'm using worked at a shop charging £80 an hour, but he's opened his own place last few weeks so he's dropped to £50 to get bookings - he rammed lol so kinda getting a bargain!

Get an arm with 1000 vials all over it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Benefits of being on! I'm same when I'm on, could train daily.
> 
> Keep forgetting it's the bank holiday, We're car shopping I think lol


What car? Best a performance model :thumb: feck the family life :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> I'm just saving loads of ideas off Pinterest and Instagram lol Then I'll bombard him with dozen of ideas
> 
> Awesome mate, pic please
> 
> ...


That's the best way to do it mate, can never have enough ideas. Just save every image you like the look of and go from there.

I'll do pics but at the mo I'm wrapped up in cling film and a bit tender lol. Was a tad nippy right near the arm pit:blink:

Getting a good deal there mate, £50 per hour is bloody decent tbh. Make sure you get it done before he puts his prices up though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> What car? Best a performance model :thumb: feck the family life :lol:


Not for me mate lol

Mrs won't let me have an S5 

She wants a new Nissan Juke.

Haha, don't need a family car as only have the kids at weekends


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> That's the best way to do it mate, can never have enough ideas. Just save every image you like the look of and go from there.
> 
> I'll do pics but at the mo I'm wrapped up in cling film and a bit tender lol. Was a tad nippy right near the arm pit:blink:
> 
> Getting a good deal there mate, £50 per hour is bloody decent tbh. Make sure you get it done before he puts his prices up though lol


I'll whatsapp you some pics later 

Haha, bet it was mate. Can't remember what the pain is like 

We've agreed the price thankfully


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Changing room selfie [email protected] from yesterday at Bluewater, ignore the Lego man haircut, that was before I went to the barbers lol.
> 
> View attachment 171858
> 
> ...


Looking great mate, should get a journal back up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pulled pork for dinner  Slow cooked for 12 hours and just covered it in bourbon bbq sauce for the last 30 mins 

And a mini binge after.....



Lol

Only having a nibble on a few things


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Pulled pork for dinner  Slow cooked for 12 hours and just covered it in bourbon bbq sauce for the last 30 mins
> 
> And a mini binge after.....
> 
> ...


Absolute fcuker cravings killing me here :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Benefits of being on! I'm same when I'm on, could train daily.
> 
> Keep forgetting it's the bank holiday, We're car shopping I think lol


What you after or is it the other Halfs choice?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Pulled pork for dinner  Slow cooked for 12 hours and just covered it in bourbon bbq sauce for the last 30 mins
> 
> And a mini binge after.....
> 
> ...


Fat [email protected]


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Not for me mate lol
> 
> Mrs won't let me have an S5
> 
> ...


Mrs won't let you!?!? Put your foot down mate 

Get the Juke Nismo RS if you have to have a juke... Quite good lucking for a crossover!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> What you after or is it the other Halfs choice?


He hasn't got a choice :lol: the other half is telling him  @TELBOR


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Absolute fcuker cravings killing me here :lol:


My bad lol

You ticking along as usual?



Abc987 said:


> What you after or is it the other Halfs choice?


Her choice mate, mine wouldn't be wise and too expensive to run



FelonE said:


> Fat [email protected]


I'm skinny fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> My bad lol
> 
> You ticking along as usual?
> 
> ...


I'm fat skinny


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> He hasn't got a choice :lol: the other half is telling him  @TELBOR


Lol, it's her company car allowance so best let her choose


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, it's her company car allowance so best let her choose


Haha yeah maybe then mate, I'll let you off  what car you drive?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> My bad lol
> 
> You ticking along as usual?


It's ok mate. I'll vicariously eat through you 

Yeah mate. Cravings savage ATM lol but I'm resisting


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

M



TELBOR said:


> My bad lol
> 
> You ticking along as usual?
> 
> ...


Slippery slope mate. You need to put a car you want in her head then make her think it's her that's decided on it. Easier said than done but can be achieved lol. A man needs a car he likes driving.

Just seen your above post. If it's her allowance then fair enough just don't let her choose a fiat 500 or KA lol.

Actually can imagine you all geared up, bulging bicep hanging out the window of a fiat ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Haha yeah maybe then mate, I'll let you off  what car you drive?


Thanks lol

I use the Mrs company car, haven't bought a car in 8 years as I've always got one with work 

Can't justify buying one tbh



Goodfella said:


> It's ok mate. I'll vicariously eat through you
> 
> Yeah mate. Cravings savage ATM lol but I'm resisting


Haha! Never!!

Impressive mate, true champ 



Abc987 said:


> M
> 
> Slippery slope mate. You need to put a car you want in her head then make her think it's her that's decided on it. Easier said than done but can be achieved lol. A man needs a car he likes driving.
> 
> ...


Pmsl, she's eyeing up a Juke. She wants something bigger, she will probably change her mind.

I did plant the seed for a Scirocco 2.0 GT TSi lol, then she got an insurance quote 

An A5 came up, 3.0 Tdi.... Daft insurance too lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Thanks lol
> 
> I use the Mrs company car, haven't bought a car in 8 years as I've always got one with work
> 
> ...


A duke, pppfffff. Gotta put her off that lol.

I liked the a5s but my mrs said they were too big. Fvck knows where they get what cars bigger than what. We went from a crv a couple of years ago to a 3 series coupe which she said felt bigger lol. Got a 3 series saloon now coz of the baby

What about a c class coupe? That's a nice car and one the women like


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> A duke, pppfffff. Gotta put her off that lol.
> 
> I liked the a5s but my mrs said they were too big. Fvck knows where they get what cars bigger than what. We went from a crv a couple of years ago to a 3 series coupe which she said felt bigger lol. Got a 3 series saloon now coz of the baby
> 
> What about a c class coupe? That's a nice car and one the women like


A juke, not a Duke lol

I'm leaving it with her, she's looking for more for her money now so the Jap cars come with a few bells and whistles ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening, long day today!

Usual 5.30am session.

Shoulders and abs 

Seated Shoulder Press - 10 plates a side, drop a plate after 10 reps. All the way to 1 plate. Mike Rashid Style 

Rear Delt Flys - up to 73kg

Lateral Raises (machine) - up to 82kg (7 sets of 12)

Pretty pumped!!

Then various abs, till they cramped lol

Spent most the morning driving to Manchester, Mrs had a 3rd interview for a job she's gone for. Sat around, text the King of Manchester @liam0810 and he sent me a voice message about his orange tan and orange bollocks 

Never saw purple aki either!

Missed loads of meals, never mind. Football for an hour and now I'm in bits lol

Sleep well my pretties!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate!

You see the vid of Eddie Hall doing similar with deadlifts? 1 plate a side up to 10 then back down? Should try that....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good stuff mate!
> 
> You see the vid of Eddie Hall doing similar with deadlifts? 1 plate a side up to 10 then back down? Should try that....


Saw that on FB, impressive


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good stuff mate!
> 
> You see the vid of Eddie Hall doing similar with deadlifts? 1 plate a side up to 10 then back down? Should try that....


I haven't mate, not on Facebook lol

Don't really follow anything BB related tbh 

Sounds horrible though!!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> I haven't mate, not on Facebook lol
> 
> Don't really follow anything BB related tbh
> 
> Sounds horrible though!!


pretty good vid, they add/substract plates off the bar when he completes one rep (basically whilst holding the bar in mid air lol) non-stop


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

zyphy said:


> pretty good vid, they add/substract plates off the bar when he completes one rep (basically whilst holding the bar in mid air lol) non-stop


Sounds lovely!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and Back hammered 

DB Bench Press - maxed out at 36kg (as usual) for 12 reps. Then into 10 4 second negs on 20's.

Cable Flys - 4 sets High Pulley, 3 sets Low Pulley

Press ups SS Plate Raises - Press ups till Failure, Plates 12 reps (4 sets in total)

Rack Pulls - up to 200kg

Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets with slow negs for extra stretch 

Done!

Low carbing in today, bit bloated tbh.

Have a good one!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Chest and Back hammered
> 
> DB Bench Press - maxed out at 36kg (as usual) for 12 reps. Then into 10 4 second negs on 20's.
> 
> ...


Good man


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Evening, long day today!
> 
> Usual 5.30am session.
> 
> ...


my bollocks are quite orange at the moment! think its to do with injecting MT2 striaght into them!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms done today. Wrecked them 

Fat Gripz used a few times to mix it up 

EZ Bar Curls with FG - 4 sets of 12-15 (up to 35kg)

EZ Bar French Press - 3 sets of 12-15 (up to 35kg)

DB Alternate Curls - 3 sets of 10 (up to 20kg)

Rope Press Downs SS Single Arm Pull Downs (Overhand) - 5 sets of 12

V Bar Push Downs SS Single Arm Pull Downs (Underhand) - 5 sets of 12

Close Grip Chins - 3 sets till failure

Straight Bar FG Curls - 10 sets of 10 

Done!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rest day, joints killing again last night.... Maybe gear related and estrogen.

Anyway, had a couple of meds and slept a till 11.45am


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Rest day, joints killing again last night.... Maybe gear related and estrogen.
> 
> Anyway, had a couple of meds and slept a till 11.45am


Lazy fvck lol. I'm lucky if I get to 7.30am

I'm having a bit of trouble with my wrists lately, pain in the ass specially when doing pull


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Rest day, joints killing again last night.... Maybe gear related and estrogen.
> 
> Anyway, had a couple of meds and slept a till 11.45am


11.45?!?! Haven't had a lay in like that since I was a teenager lol.

Think I slept about 2hrs last night, fvcking tren. Coming off it now so hopefully sleep will start to improve over the next couple of weeks.

Got a full unopened vial of NP tren e, wanna swap?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> 11.45?!?! Haven't had a lay in like that since I was a teenager lol.
> 
> Think I slept about 2hrs last night, fvcking tren. Coming off it now so hopefully sleep will start to improve over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Got a full unopened vial of NP tren e, wanna swap?


Do you get the same on A? I've had no sides at all apart from heartburn here and there but that's it. Been having shot nights sleep but having a 6week old don't help and been getting up @4.30am to train before wor.k. Laidin til 7 this morning though which was nice


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Do you get the same on A? I've had no sides at all apart from heartburn here and there but that's it. Been having shot nights sleep but having a 6week old don't help and been getting up @4.30am to train before wor.k. Laidin til 7 this morning though which was nice


I only done Tren A once and that was only for a few weeks last year. Don't recall it affecting sleep like E but it made me sweat buckets whereas E doesn't.

Tbf, I've been on E for about 13wks (400mg) now so I think it's time to come off lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lazy fvck lol. I'm lucky if I get to 7.30am
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble with my wrists lately, pain in the ass specially when doing pull


I must have needed be rest mate lol

It's my knees, shins and ankles giving me the pain. Very annoying!



Sharpy76 said:


> 11.45?!?! Haven't had a lay in like that since I was a teenager lol.
> 
> Think I slept about 2hrs last night, fvcking tren. Coming off it now so hopefully sleep will start to improve over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Got a full unopened vial of NP tren e, wanna swap?


Lol, I'm young compared to you 

Ouch, 2 hours isn't great. Hope that passes.

Erm..... I'm not sure what I have, may have it off you though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I must have needed be rest mate lol
> 
> It's my knees, shins and ankles giving me the pain. Very annoying!
> 
> ...


Not that fvcking young lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> I must have needed be rest mate lol
> 
> It's my knees, shins and ankles giving me the pain. Very annoying!
> 
> ...


Well I was gonna pick up some cialis?

Read that interesting article about it and I'm sold lol!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Well I was gonna pick up some cialis?
> 
> Read that interesting article about it and I'm sold lol!


What's the crack with this stuff. I'd never heard about it until I joined ukm then see a few used it like Viagra. Then the other day I read something that it helps with blood flow and brings blood pressure down and has other benefits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Well I was gonna pick up some cialis?
> 
> Read that interesting article about it and I'm sold lol!


Took 12.5mg yesterday and today


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Took 12.5mg yesterday and today


What you taking it for?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> What you taking it for?


Blood pressure


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What you taking it for?


Have a read of that mate.

http://johndoebodybuilding.com/the-big-benefits-of-cialis/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Have a read of that mate.
> 
> The Big Benefits of Cialis for Bodybuilding - John Doe Bodybuilding


Lol sounds like it's good shvt. May have to get some when I start stocking up again ;-)


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Took 12.5mg yesterday and today


What brand you taking mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> What brand you taking mate?


Got given a free tub of Apollo ages ago so using them big man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Well I was gonna pick up some cialis?
> 
> Read that interesting article about it and I'm sold lol!


Lol I have none of that, not a fan of it or Viagra. Just gives me a headache 

I've got a box of Alpha Clen unopened and some prop and mast prop 

Everything else is open


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Do you pay @liam0810 for help?

If so how?

I'm seriously looking into getting a coach


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ryker said:


> Do you pay @liam0810 for help?
> 
> If so how?
> 
> I'm seriously looking into getting a coach


Drop him a PM mate, I'll be using him come start of the month! Decided it's got to be done now, also a lot

of people rate him on here! @liam0810


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryker said:


> Do you pay @liam0810 for help?
> 
> If so how?
> 
> I'm seriously looking into getting a coach


Via bank transfer mate.

Highly recommend him


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

^^ I second that he's very helpful


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

Echo the above. Few weeks with him and great help so far.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

But does he let you eat icecream like Tommy does?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> But does he let you eat icecream like Tommy does?


Yep, I had it in my cut 

And Haribo


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Yep, I had it in my cut
> 
> And Haribo


Sold!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Yep, I had it in my cut
> 
> And Haribo


Git


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What's the crack with this stuff. I'd never heard about it until I joined ukm then see a few used it like Viagra. Then the other day I read something that it helps with blood flow and brings blood pressure down and has other benefits


The weird one is getting a boner that stays hard after coming lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> The weird one is getting a boner that stays hard after coming lol


Been sucked off before and she carried on after I blew it, made me hard again and shot my load a 2nd time. That was weird but good lol

Never stayed hard after crying though. Think I will stick up on this shvt though. Thing about stuff like that I worry that you start depending on it. I have mates that have to use Viagra most nights they have a sniff. I've never in my life had a problem getting it up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Been sucked off before and she carried on after I blew it, made me hard again and shot my load a 2nd time. That was weird but good lol
> 
> Never stayed hard after crying though. Think I will stick up on this shvt though. Thing about stuff like that I worry that you start depending on it. I have mates that have to use Viagra most nights they have a sniff. I've never in my life had a problem getting it up


After crying?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> After crying?


Hahaha really need to start reading what I write before I post it.

Was supposed to say cuming


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

That's a a grim metaphor


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha really need to start reading what I write before I post it.
> 
> Was supposed to say cuming


Loool crying. P1ssed my self at that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hahaha really need to start reading what I write before I post it.
> 
> Was supposed to say cuming


Whatever mate, crying ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Whatever mate, crying ffs


Trying to backtrack now lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe it was a happy cry, like "I've never jizzed like that before I'm so happy"


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Jesus... Wtf gave I stumbled into now! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Maybe it was a happy cry, like "I've never jizzed like that before I'm so happy"


Or a grateful one haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Trial run of the homemade jelly treats....

40g BCAA's

20g Creatine

1 sachet Lime Jelly

1 strip of gelatine



I'll get some unflavoured whey to go in next time lol

Just a test run  @Keeks will be proud 

Suppose you can put what you like in, could make a load full of amino acids and dextrose for post workout..... Or go loads of BCAA's and AAKG for pre workout?! World is your oyster lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Trial run of the homemade jelly treats....
> 
> 40g BCAA's
> 
> ...


Homemade haribo... :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Trial run of the homemade jelly treats....
> 
> 40g BCAA's
> 
> ...


Go on Delia lol

I'm making some DBol jellies next


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Trial run of the homemade jelly treats....
> 
> 40g BCAA's
> 
> ...


I'm very proud! :thumb: Fab aren't they?!

Gonna play around with different things next batch I make.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Go on Delia lol
> 
> I'm making some DBol jellies next


That's a good idea lol 



Keeks said:


> I'm very proud! :thumb: Fab aren't they?!
> 
> Gonna play around with different things next batch I make.


Haha, easy to do!

Just tried one, it was the last one I poured in so a bit "gritty"


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice, great idea


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> That's a good idea lol
> 
> Haha, easy to do!
> 
> Just tried one, it was the last one I poured in so a bit "gritty"


When you make the whey ones, it does clump quite a bit so just keep stirring between pouring although you don't get clumps when they've set. Enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

On zee treadmill waiting for partner to arrive at 8, chest and back time!

Then off to get some new football footwear lol I like tight boots, but these are too tight!

Threw away 4 pairs when we moved last year - doh!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest & Back Ruined 

Flat Bench - up to 100kg for 6

Incline bench - 5 sets of 15 @ 60kg, slow negs

DB Flys - up to 20kg

Really connected with chest today, change bench position slightly and seemed to work 

BOR - up to 120kg for 6

Seated Row - 5 sets of 15,12,12,10,10

Single Arm Seated Row - 4 sets of 15

Blast biceps to wrap up 

Was a great session, doms coming already!

Post workout whey and dextrose as was going straight to the shop, home now and cooking chicken and rice.

Have a good one!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

How is the weight control coming along? You fat yet? mg:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> How is the weight control coming along? You fat yet? mg:


Clinically obese!! You?

lol

All good, floating around 200lb. Don't drop below 199lbs and abs are still here 

Cycle going well?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good big session mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

How did the car shopping go???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> How did the car shopping go???


Lol we haven't been yet 

I did buy some new trainers today if that counts....


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol we haven't been yet
> 
> I did buy some new trainers today if that counts....


What ones?

I ain't bought none for a while now as I'm going Florida July so will get a few pairs there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keep ignoring my Whatsapps and we're finished Rob


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm outside Rob, why are you ignoring me? I thought we had something..... You told me I look good in Speedos


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What ones?
> 
> I ain't bought none for a while now as I'm going Florida July so will get a few pairs there


Some football AstroTurf ones, some Converse full leather and some Nike ones


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Some football AstroTurf ones, some Converse full leather and some Nike ones [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Just ordered some Air Max 95s tonight


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's all about having a few on the go, they don't get battered to quick then if you rotate.
> 
> Hopefully the Mrs doesn't want loads when we go Florida. I can spend more on my self then lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I've got 3 pairs of 95s, 1 pair of 90s and some Air Force Ones


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol, any marks or scuffs I'm well píssed off
> 
> Decided 1 pair a month is enough now


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Morning...You're up early matey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Morning...You're up early matey


Lol

Same everyday mate  4.30am alarm


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Same everyday mate  4.30am alarm


Same. You got me on it. Much prefer training first thing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms destroyed!!

Overhead Cable Curls - 4 sets of 15

These;

View attachment 172340


Rope Curls - 5 sets with drop set 12 (7,7,7 on drop)

Straight Bar Cable Curls - 5 sets with drop set 12 (7,7,7 on drop)

Single Arm Cable Curls - 1 set till failure

Rope Push Downs - 5 sets of 15, with failure set.

Straight Bar Pushdowns - 5 sets of 15, with failure set

Single Arm Reverse Grip Pull Downs - 1 set till failure

DB Alternate Curls - Drop set, 10, 10, 10 into Drop set 5,5,5 (slow and squeezed)

Preacher Curls SS Seated Dips - 4 sets of 12 then till failure 

Done!

Near enough 500 reps 

Work food prepped and just having 5 on the bed before a shower lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Same. You got me on it. Much prefer training first thing


Best way to start the day


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Best way to start the day


Agreed. Especially when you drop a t5 pre workout :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> Agreed. Especially when you drop a t5 pre workout :bounce:


Lol

I may get some of those again for my blast!

Been thinking, I could start it on Monday....

Would give me 30 days then one more week training and away (no training) for 5 days.

Decisions.

10 weeks today I've been off.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> I may get some of those again for my blast!
> 
> ...


They're fecking strong, leaves me spaced all day.

10 weeks is good going, a lot less than most would manage myself included. And the time scales seem to fit around you going away, so I'd say go for it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> They're fecking strong, leaves me spaced all day.
> 
> 10 weeks is good going, a lot less than most would manage myself included. And the time scales seem to fit around you going away, so I'd say go for it!


Really, they just give me a burst of energy. Never been spaced out 

I shall get pricing it all up today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorted,

Should have stuff for the weekend. Maybe Monday/Tuesday.

1xTest 400 (Day 1-10 10ml)

1xNPP (Day 11-20 10ml)

1xTren Ace (Day 21-30)

1x300iu Slin Pen (10iu Pre Workout ED)

2xProviron (50mg ED)

2xNolva (20mg ED)

Will use Dbol days 1-10 (100mg) and i'm not sure to go Winny or SuperDrol for last 10 days.....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

A1243R said:


> Drop him a PM mate, I'll be using him come start of the month! Decided it's got to be done now, also a lot
> 
> of people rate him on here! @liam0810





TELBOR said:


> Via bank transfer mate.
> 
> Highly recommend him





Peace frog said:


> ^^ I second that he's very helpful





Another Excuse said:


> Echo the above. Few weeks with him and great help so far.


you boys are so lovely! haha! Anyone want any help PM me or drop me an email on [email protected]


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Sorted,
> 
> Should have stuff for the weekend. Maybe Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> ...


You fecking drug abuser :lol:

Why not anadrol instead of Dbol? Thought you wanted to try it?

Also could try stanavar in lieu of just winny? What lab of Superdrol would you use?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sorted,
> 
> Should have stuff for the weekend. Maybe Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Niiice lol

When you starting?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Sorted,
> 
> Should have stuff for the weekend. Maybe Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Sharpy likey

As @A1243R said, thought you was gonna go for naps?? Really wanna try those myself on my next blast!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sorted,
> 
> Should have stuff for the weekend. Maybe Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Looks very interesting.

One question though will the test not to be run longer for when you have your month off?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> You fecking drug abuser :lol:
> 
> Why not anadrol instead of Dbol? Thought you wanted to try it?
> 
> Also could try stanavar in lieu of just winny? What lab of Superdrol would you use?


Lol it's not that bad 

I was going to, but Dbol works well for me so going to stick with that.

I've tried Var and it didn't do anything for me  So kinda reluctant to "waste" money on it.



FelonE said:


> Niiice lol
> 
> When you starting?


Probably a week today 



Sharpy76 said:


> Sharpy likey
> 
> As @A1243R said, thought you was gonna go for naps?? Really wanna try those myself on my next blast!


I was mate, trusty dbol first time. Anadrol next time 



Abc987 said:


> Looks very interesting.
> 
> One question though will the test not to be run longer for when you have your month off?


I'll do 1ml of test e last week of it after the tren, should keep them above range for 20+ days.

All an experiment so I'll play it by ear


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@FelonE Synthol quads here 



3cc daily


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> @FelonE Synthol quads here
> 
> View attachment 172351
> 
> ...


Quads looking biig mate


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

What you weighing ya fat junkie? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Quads looking biig mate


Skipped leg day last week too  joints are fooked lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryker said:


> What you weighing ya fat junkie? :lol:


Lol

Floating between 199-205lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Skipped leg day last week too  joints are fooked lol


Stop lifting for a couple of months mate


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Floating between 199-205lbs


Looking solid.... No **** obviously


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stop lifting for a couple of months mate


Think I'd top myself lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryker said:


> Looking solid.... No **** obviously


Haha, cheers mate.

See how watery I get on next cycle - hopefully I won't!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> What ones?
> 
> I ain't bought none for a while now as I'm going Florida July so will get a few pairs there


We are doing the same thing mate, taking a load of extra cash to hit the shops.

It's Labour day when we are there and they have even bigger discounts than normal in the malls and outlets


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> We are doing the same thing mate, taking a load of extra cash to hit the shops.
> 
> It's Labour day when we are there and they have even bigger discounts than normal in the malls and outlets


How's the cycle going?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> How's the cycle going?


Not bad mate, up about 14lbs already without much water gain.

Still quite vascular but muscles filled out now.

Strength is up a fair bit now, anadrol is great stuff!

No PIP from any jabs.

Been full of cold the last 2 weeks so struggled some days with fatigue but still pushing on

Chest and shoulders today with my mate and was able to bump the weights up a bit and had a nice pump on me.

Has a few stares off the regulars ha ha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Not bad mate, up about 14lbs already without much water gain.
> 
> Still quite vascular but muscles filled out now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's going to plan!

And now you've mentioned Anadrol ffs


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Sounds like it's going to plan!
> 
> And now you've mentioned Anadrol ffs


Ha ha it is fun stuff to use for strength and full pumps.

The only side from it I find is a slight pressure headache from it but nothing to complain about much


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> We are doing the same thing mate, taking a load of extra cash to hit the shops.
> 
> It's Labour day when we are there and they have even bigger discounts than normal in the malls and outlets


I've said to the Mrs if there's stuff we wanna buy and don't have money left then we'll just card it. I know I'm gonna wanna buy loads lol

Got about £3500 spending money for 2 weeks and to buy clothes. All the parks and car is paid for so should be ok. There's 4 of us now though and are all gonna want some bargains



G-man99 said:


> Not bad mate, up about 14lbs already without much water gain.
> 
> Still quite vascular but muscles filled out now.
> 
> ...


It's great being on ain't it. What happened to the log????


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> I've said to the Mrs if there's stuff we wanna buy and don't have money left then we'll just card it. I know I'm gonna wanna buy loads lol
> 
> Got about £3500 spending money for 2 weeks and to buy clothes. All the parks and car is paid for so should be ok. There's 4 of us now though and are all gonna want some bargains
> 
> It's great being on ain't it. What happened to the log????


Yeah missed being on ha ha.

Eod jabs are annoying me already, got another 10 weeks to go yet.

Also nice to be able to eat lots again

Can't be bothered doing a log.

Look at the Halifax clarity credit card for the USA mate, best around.

We are taking one with us


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Clinically obese!! You?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Cool :thumb: i have it under control now hovering around 204lbs, ending last six weeks with var done 2 so far and maintaining the test e at 600mg/wk var at 70mg and can definitely say its legit, if not then it's taken 11 weeks for the test e to kick in :whistling:

Abs have actually started to re appear in a good light, on a Sunday morning, if I squint!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Yeah missed being on ha ha.
> 
> Eod jabs are annoying me already, got another 10 weeks to go yet.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the jabbing, although once a week and popping A few pills is easier.

Cheers mate I'll get the Mrs to look into it that's her department lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Ha ha it is fun stuff to use for strength and full pumps.
> 
> The only side from it I find is a slight pressure headache from it but nothing to complain about much


I get headaches quite often, that side would ruin me.

Will still get some in the future


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Yeah missed being on ha ha.
> 
> Eod jabs are annoying me already, got another 10 weeks to go yet.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the eod jabbing. When I started my cruise I missed doing it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Cool :thumb: i have it under control now hovering around 204lbs, ending last six weeks with var done 2 so far and maintaining the test e at 600mg/wk var at 70mg and can definitely say its legit, if not then it's taken 11 weeks for the test e to kick in :whistling:
> 
> Abs have actually started to re appear in a good light, on a Sunday morning, if I squint!


Sounds spot on mate!

You happy?

Haha, mine are a blur come bedtime


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I get headaches quite often, that side would ruin me.
> 
> Will still get some in the future


Been mixing it up with the Apollo and NP ones and don't feel much difference in them.

Usually take 100mg pre workout or 50mg am/pm if not training.

4 more weeks on NPP and bulking and then 6 weeks with tren, T3 and stanavar to cut up a bit ready for Ibiza


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I enjoyed the eod jabbing. When I started my cruise I missed doing it lol


Here's me doing a jab a day 

1ml in a slin pin is a doddle though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Been mixing it up with the Apollo and NP ones and don't feel much difference in them.
> 
> Usually take 100mg pre workout or 50mg am/pm if not training.
> 
> 4 more weeks on NPP and bulking and then 6 weeks with tren, T3 and stanavar to cut up a bit ready for Ibiza


That's good to know then 

Should be looking great buddy, NPP good?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I enjoyed the eod jabbing. When I started my cruise I missed doing it lol


Doing 2 jabs at a time though as its 3.75ml, will be better once prop is finished off and then can run just one jab at a time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Been mixing it up with the Apollo and NP ones and don't feel much difference in them.
> 
> Usually take 100mg pre workout or 50mg am/pm if not training.
> 
> 4 more weeks on NPP and bulking and then 6 weeks with tren, T3 and stanavar to cut up a bit ready for Ibiza


How long will you of bulked for after you're done?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sounds spot on mate!
> 
> You happy?
> 
> Haha, mine are a blur come bedtime


Yeah it's coming on really well now, I do look better though like this as I lose too much from my face and look malnutritioned! :laugh: going to cruise after this while I decide what to do next, bollox to coming off and all that tcp sh1t may even join the Tren train


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I enjoyed the eod jabbing. When I started my cruise I missed doing it lol


I'm the same lol. Think it will get a bit boring once I've been doing it a few years, still a newb haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Doing 2 jabs at a time though as its 3.75ml, will be better once prop is finished off and then can run just one jab at a time


That'll go in your ass won't it? Or legs


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> That's good to know then
> 
> Should be looking great buddy, NPP good?


Hard to say just yet mate.

3 weeks in and starting to feel the benefits of being on now.

Along with sust/prop/NPP/oxy unsure what's doing what yet

Currently 198lbs but abs fading over.

Cals not tracked that much to be honest other than lots of carbs and pro with medium fats.

Will tighten it up a lot when I change to tren and use the banzi diet approach


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> That'll go in your ass won't it? Or legs


Banging in 1.25ml Mon and Fri sust in my delts and 1ml prop with 1.5ml NPP rotating glute, ventro and quad.

Only another 10ml prop and then it'll be just the one jab at a time


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> How long will you of bulked for after you're done?


8 week bulk with a 6 week cut, followed by a 4 week cruise.

Off to USA for 3 weeks then and will be a dirty bulk no doubt ha ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> 8 week bulk with a 6 week cut, followed by a 4 week cruise.
> 
> Off to USA for 3 weeks then and will be a dirty bulk no doubt ha ha


Nice.

I'm thinking of doing a sus/npp bulk. Would 8 weeks be long enough do ya reckon?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a sus/npp bulk. Would 8 weeks be long enough do ya reckon?


Don't see why not mate, a lot of people run 6 week cycles with short esters.

Wouldn't seem long enough for me though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Don't see why not mate, a lot of people run 6 week cycles with short esters.
> 
> Wouldn't seem long enough for me though.


Decided 10 weeks now cos that uses 3 vials up perfectly


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Decided 10 weeks now cos that uses 3 vials up perfectly


I'm squeezing my 3 vials into 8 weeks and somehow got 40ml tren to get pumping through my veins then!

Think I'll have to run it a week after I come back from Ibiza though, will boost at least 1.5ml eod in me

Seen this was announced yesterday for the weekend I'm going NEWS | Creamfields Ibiza line-up | Ibiza Spotlight

Going to be messy ha ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I'm squeezing my 3 vials into 8 weeks and somehow got 40ml tren to get pumping through my veins then!
> 
> Think I'll have to run it a week after I come back from Ibiza though, will boost at least 1.5ml eod in me
> 
> ...


Ideal. Have you gained much so far? I've never used npp so it should be interesting.

That looks good mate,you'll have fun haha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Ideal. Have you gained much so far? I've never used npp so it should be interesting.
> 
> That looks good mate,you'll have fun haha


14lbs in 3 weeks!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> 14lbs in 3 weeks!


Result lol holding much water?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Result lol holding much water?


Surprisingly not much mate.

Arms, legs and chest still vascular and no moon face.

Considering I'm on NPP and oxy thought it may have been more.

Diet is fairly 'clean' and drinking plenty of water.

Using aromasin eod at 12.5mg


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Surprisingly not much mate.
> 
> Arms, legs and chest still vascular and no moon face.
> 
> ...


Going well then. I'm excited to jump on now lol. Wanna put some size on


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Going well then. I'm excited to jump on now lol. Wanna put some size on


Think NPP will be a good option for you mate.

Tren is brilliant but hard to get decent amounts of mass on you.

Worth a try to see how you get on with it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> I'm squeezing my 3 vials into 8 weeks and somehow got 40ml tren to get pumping through my veins then!
> 
> Think I'll have to run it a week after I come back from Ibiza though, will boost at least 1.5ml eod in me
> 
> ...


Looks great the cream in Ibiza doesn't it mate! I'm seriously considering just getting a ticket and going for 2 nights :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Looks great the cream in Ibiza doesn't it mate! I'm seriously considering just getting a ticket and going for 2 nights :thumb:


I'm going Fri-Mon for my stag do.

Flights are silly money though I bet


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Think NPP will be a good option for you mate.
> 
> Tren is brilliant but hard to get decent amounts of mass on you.
> 
> Worth a try to see how you get on with it.


I agree. I reckon I could get ripped with tren but bulking is too hard for me.

Gonna have my diet on point and hopefully make some good gains


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> I'm going Fri-Mon for my stag do.
> 
> Flights are silly money though I bet


Sounds good mate, thats when id be looking at going!

Have you been before? Drinker or reccy user mate? One thing putting me off ibiza is everybody seems to use reccys instead of drinking!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

J



G-man99 said:


> I'm squeezing my 3 vials into 8 weeks and somehow got 40ml tren to get pumping through my veins then!
> 
> Think I'll have to run it a week after I come back from Ibiza though, will boost at least 1.5ml eod in me
> 
> ...


Ibiza will be the bvllocks. Ain't been for 6 years now but used to love it. Hope I'll go again one day. I'll be one of those 60yo you see in space at the front buzzing out there nut. Love the fact people still go when there that old and don't feel out of place.

I was supposed to finish my tren last Friday but had about 8ml left. I'm getting no sides at all so decided to just carry on, go on a stag do Thursday til Monday. So will jab Thursday morning and finish the few ml I have left when I'm back.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Sounds good mate, thats when id be looking at going!
> 
> Have you been before? Drinker or reccy user mate? One thing putting me off ibiza is everybody seems to use reccys instead of drinking!


Reccy for sure ha ha, but will also abuse booze as well.

Went 12 years ago and loved it.

11 of us going aged between 36-42, all ex clubbers coming out of retirement for the weekend.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Sounds good mate, thats when id be looking at going!
> 
> Have you been before? Drinker or reccy user mate? One thing putting me off ibiza is everybody seems to use reccys instead of drinking!


Ibiza is all about drinking drugs and getting fvcked. The place is fvcking amazing


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Ibiza is all about drinking drugs and getting fvcked. The place is fvcking amazing


I know that mate lol, i dont mind reccys but just not the biggest fan of Pills and MD etc... Dont mind a bit of lemo but thatll do me i prefer to have a drink :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Reccy for sure ha ha, but will also abuse booze as well.
> 
> Went 12 years ago and loved it.
> 
> 11 of us going aged between 36-42, all ex clubbers coming out of retirement for the weekend.


That'll be one hectic weekend :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Druggy cùnts :whistling:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I know that mate lol, i dont mind reccys but just not the biggest fan of Pills and MD etc... Dont mind a bit of lemo but thatll do me i prefer to have a drink :thumb:


You better have deep pockets if you go. A bottle of water in amnesia 6 years ago was €12 if I remember right so I'm guessing now in some places a jd and coke or similar could be €20 maybe


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Druggy cùnts :whistling:


Not no more mate. I'm a good boy now. Just take steroids instead haha

Although I won't rule it out this weekend. Being drunk and everyone round you doing it I could cave under pressure


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> You better have deep pockets if you go. A bottle of water in amnesia 6 years ago was €12 if I remember right so I'm guessing now in some places a jd and coke or similar could be €20 maybe


I'd probably take about 1/1.2k for Friday, Saturday and Sunday mate, think you've got to do it properly ain't you


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I'd probably take about 1/1.2k for Friday, Saturday and Sunday mate, think you've got to do it properly ain't you


Yeah it's a fvcking joke ain't it. I'm going Marbella this weekend for 4 nights. That's just as expensive. I reckon I'll do about the same £1000-1200.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good cycle mate, you should get some quads after all that


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah it's a fvcking joke ain't it. I'm going Marbella this weekend for 4 nights. That's just as expensive. I reckon I'll do about the same £1000-1200.


Yeah takes the **** really, stag do in Marbella? Speak faney there apparently :thumb: nothings definite for Ibiza yet but got a few mates talking about it so may happen :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Yeah takes the **** really, stag do in Marbella? Speak faney there apparently :thumb: nothings definite for Ibiza yet but got a few mates talking about it so may happen :lol:


Speak faney???

it's supposed to be the nuts just well expensive. My mrs had her hen do there and loved it.

Think some places are a bit poncy, not allowed shorts etc but that ain't a bad thing

You'll love Ibiza mate I don't know anyone that's been and haven't. There's something for everyone. Chances are though you will take drugs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Speak faney???
> 
> it's supposed to be the nuts just well expensive. My mrs had her hen do there and loved it.
> 
> ...


Don't know why it said 'speak faney' :lol: meant lots of faney :lol:

Yeah yeah as I say not adverse to doing them and have done them just don't really like pills I prefer beak tbh if I'm going to be doing them!


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a sus/npp bulk. Would 8 weeks be long enough do ya reckon?


Did this for 10 weeks, used some androlics for 6 weeks as well though, best bulking cycle I've done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Did this for 10 weeks, used some androlics for 6 weeks as well though, best bulking cycle I've done


I am doing it for 10 now,can't wait lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I am doing it for 10 now,can't wait lol


You'll love it mate, beats sitting around waiting for the regular fvcking deca to kick in:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> You'll love it mate, beats sitting around waiting for the regular fvcking deca to kick in


I've done an incomplete cycle of test/m1t. Test/winny and my last tren cycle so this will be my first decent bulking cycle


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I am doing it for 10 now,can't wait lol


I defo think you should go with npp. Save tren and mast for the cut that comes after.

You gonna add in an oral?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I defo think you should go with npp. Save tren and mast for the cut that comes after.
> 
> You gonna add in an oral?


Nah not gonna bother mate. I reckon I could cut like a mofo on tren haha


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've done an incomplete cycle of test/m1t. Test/winny and my last tren cycle so this will be my first decent bulking cycle


Should actually put some muscle on then:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Should actually put some muscle on then


Shut up fatty lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Shut up fatty lol


d1ckhead:lol: I may be the chunky one, but i'd have been the fat sh1t sitting on your scrawny rib cage in the playground:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> d1ckhead I may be the chunky one, but i'd have been the fat sh1t sitting on your scrawny rib cage in the playground


I'd make you chase me for half hour first then you'd be fvcked lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'd make you chase me for half hour first then you'd be fvcked lol


No chasing, I'd eclipse the sun in the hallways, you'd be dust you bag of bones:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> No chasing, I'd eclipse the sun in the hallways, you'd be dust you bag of bones


So much animosity lol

Can't we just be friends?


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So much animosity lol
> 
> Can't we just be friends?


Na, you'd make me look like **** all the time lmao


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Na, you'd make me look like **** all the time lmao


Yeah well you make me look natty lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah well you make me look natty lol


I thought you were natty?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I thought you were natty?


Friend invitation revoked


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Friend invitation revoked


*wipes ass with invitation* it's alright I'm done with it now anyway, you can have it back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Adz a man can only dream to have big quads 

Morning all, feel asleep dead easy last night but woke up a few times - damn it!

Cardio on the seated bike as we speak, shoulders with a little legs shortly then football tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> @Adz a man can only dream to have big quads
> 
> Morning all, feel asleep dead easy last night but woke up a few times - damn it!
> 
> Cardio on the seated bike as we speak, shoulders with a little legs shortly then football tonight


Morning mate. I woke up 3 times too,feel fvcking knackered


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I always wake up a few times, never sleep right through


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I never sleep right through either. Wake up 1-2 times for a pvss and always have a stuffy which makes things difficult lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate. I woke up 3 times too,feel fvcking knackered





Adz said:


> I always wake up a few times, never sleep right through





Abc987 said:


> I never sleep right through either. Wake up 1-2 times for a pvss and always have a stuffy which makes things difficult lol


So none of us can sleep lol

I'll be using some ZMA and Nytol when I start my blast


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I've always been like that though, it's very very rare I sleep all night.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I've always been like that though, it's very very rare I sleep all night.


I have the odd night I sleep through, love those nights 

Mrs has a collection of drugs if I'm really struggling, those help. Only used them 2 times this year though


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> So none of us can sleep lol
> 
> I'll be using some ZMA and Nytol when I start my blast


Do you find zma helps then? I found I got less sleep when I tried it due to freaky dreams waking me up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Do you find zma helps then? I found I got less sleep when I tried it due to freaky dreams waking me up


Yeah it works for me mate, dreams soon pass after a few days. I'll take 4-5 a night when I use it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Today's session!

Shoulders first

Warm up on - sides, rears and fronts

Seated DB Press - up to 36kg for 6 (was hard lol)

Seated DB Lateral Raises - 4 sets into a drop set

Cable Rear Flys - lost count of sets lol but killed them!

Seated Shoulder Press - 4 sets of 12

Seated Lateral Raises - 4 sets of 12 with a failure set

Leg extensions - 4 sets of 15

Leg Press - 3 sets of 12

Knee then fell off 

Was a good session, shoulders are wrecked.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning sloots!

Chest and Back today 

Rack Pulls - 4 sets then a test at 220kg (not done that since before I had meningitis) got 2 out 

Lat Pull Downs - 5 sets, last set failure set

Cable Flys - 4 sets, 15,12,12,10 loads of squeeze and stretch.

Incline DB Press - 4 sets all 4 second negs

Press ups SS Plate Raises - 4 sets of failure

Ruined!

Looks short and not much but I'm in bits!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sloots!
> 
> Chest and Back today
> 
> ...


How you finding just doing 2 exercises for back mate? Never seems enough for me really but id love to hit say chest and back twice a week!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sloots!
> 
> Chest and Back today
> 
> ...


No rows?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> How you finding just doing 2 exercises for back mate? Never seems enough for me really but id love to hit say chest and back twice a week!





FelonE said:


> No rows?


I do chest and back Monday's too remember , Monday is row day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I do chest and back Monday's too remember , Monday is row day


Good man,you're excused lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> I do chest and back Monday's too remember , Monday is row day


Hmm, maybe @FelonE and I will let you off then  rack pulls both days?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good man,you're excused lol


Thanks dad 



A1243R said:


> Hmm, maybe @FelonE and I will let you off then  rack pulls both days?


Lol

Monday is BOR for "heavy" work.

Back thickness is coming along well so I can't grumble


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Thanks dad
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


On upper day 1 I do pullups,pulldowns,rows

On upper day 2 I do pullup,rows and one arm rows

so I get 3 lots of each in a week,helped my back a lot


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> On upper day 1 I do pullups,pulldowns,rows
> 
> On upper day 2 I do pullup,rows and one arm rows
> 
> so I get 3 lots of each in a week,helped my back a lot


Your back is coming on well mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Thanks dad
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


Sounds good, since I started doing dealifts and then pulls ups either before or after deads my back has grown like mad, probably one of my best bodyparts now where as before it was my worst!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Your back is coming on well mate


Best it's looked atm


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

220 is a good pull mate, well done


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

no drugs in here yet, pfft.

every day i check this thread theres like 4 pages to catch up on, you lazy feckers do some work! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> no drugs in here yet, pfft.
> 
> every day i check this thread theres like 4 pages to catch up on, you lazy feckers do some work! :lol:


I'm always working lol just closed a little £55k order 

Drugs coming soon mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Friday bitches!!

Just waiting on training partner, I'm fooked! About 5 hours sleep after being up late lol

Anyway, best polish these guns!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms done 

Dips - 4 sets of 15

Close Grip Chins - 4 sets of 10-12

Straight Bar Cable Curls SS Rope Curls - 4 sets 15,12,10,10

Rope Push Downs SS Underhand Single Arm Pull Downs - 5 sets 15,12,10,10, Dropset

100 reps - Rope Overhead Extensions - Overhand Single Arm Push Downs - Wide Rope Push Downs - Close Rope Push Downs - Underhand Single Arm Pull Downs

DB Hammer Curls SS DB Kickbacks - 4 sets 10

DB Curls - 3 sets 20 

Done!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SuperDrol review on Amazon.....



So 9th time, 2 stone a time. Let's say he started at 10 stone.....

Guy is a UNIT!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> SuperDrol review on Amazon.....
> 
> View attachment 172475
> 
> ...


Dat 18 stone of pure lean muscle doeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> SuperDrol review on Amazon.....
> 
> View attachment 172475
> 
> ...


What Superdrol you looking at using GAYBOR?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Brian Shaw left that review


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Dat 18 stone of pure lean muscle doeeeeeee :lol:


I know! I'm taking 20 tabs a day 



A1243R said:


> What Superdrol you looking at using GAYBOR?


Not sure yet, I've used the Extreme T-Bullets before and those were great!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> I know! I'm taking 20 tabs a day
> 
> Not sure yet, I've used the Extreme T-Bullets before and those were great!


Not fancy trying a UGL?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Not fancy trying a UGL?


Don't really see many of them selling it tbh mate.

OTC stuff I'm sure will do 

May get some Halotestin too lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening sluts!

Gave away some gains tonight....



8 mins, 70ml a min for 1 pint of blood


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good lad!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good lad!!


Haha, probably would have kicked me out if I'd been truthful "have you taken or injected any bodybuilding steroids in the last 12 months"


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, probably would have kicked me out if I'd been truthful "have you taken or injected any bodybuilding steroids in the last 12 months"


Someone gonna get your blood and beating their wife up in a rage


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Evening sluts!
> 
> Gave away some gains tonight....
> 
> ...


What gear you running atm?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Evening sluts!
> 
> Gave away some gains tonight....
> 
> ...


What blood group are you?? I am thinking of a "saving some cash opportunity here" :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Someone gonna get your blood and beating their wife up in a rage


More like cuddling them 



TommyBananas said:


> What gear you running atm?


Been cruising for 11 weeks on Tuesday, approx 150mg E10D


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> What blood group are you?? I am thinking of a "saving some cash opportunity here" :thumb:


HIV + mate 

No idea tbh. Soon find out


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> More like cuddling them
> 
> Been cruising for 11 weeks on Tuesday, approx 150mg E10D


 :thumb:

Didn't think you cruised, thought you were one of the nutty ones who can't stop themselves blasting


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> HIV + mate
> 
> No idea tbh. Soon find out


HIV!! Well :blowme: that's great, when can we meet up?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Didn't think you cruised, thought you were one of the nutty ones who can't stop themselves blasting


God no lol Can't run full throttle all year round 

I've done PCT twice, B&C since October though 



Nuts60 said:


> HIV!! Well :blowme: that's great, when can we meet up?


Well you can at least buy me a coffee first mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Current state of play for stash....



New stuff to arrive early next week 

There I have....

Test E

NPP

Tren Ace

TTM

Mast P

Test P

Lantus Slin

Metformin

T3

Clomid

Letro

Clen

MT2

GHRP 2

GHRP 6

IPAM

MOD GRF

TB500

Lol

New stash box.....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:



> Current state of play for stash....
> 
> View attachment 172514
> 
> ...


You running the peps mate? Seems like a ball ache with all the pinning required


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> You running the peps mate? Seems like a ball ache with all the pinning required


Nah, CBA lol

Just got them in my stash. May use them between blasts though


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha I remember having to hide my stash in a box of protein flapjacks, on the top shelf of my bedroom cupboard. I don't miss living with my mother one bit!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Haha I remember having to hide my stash in a box of protein flapjacks, on the top shelf of my bedroom cupboard. I don't miss living with my mother one bit!


Lol

Mine is in the kitchen cupboard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Mine is in the kitchen cupboard


Same,in a washbag. Pins upstairs out the way though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Same,in a washbag. Pins upstairs out the way though


lol

My pins and stuff are in an empty whey tub


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Current state of play for stash....
> 
> View attachment 172514
> 
> ...


And you wonder why I thought you blasted year round xD my stash is tiny now :[


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> And you wonder why I thought you blasted year round xD my stash is tiny now :[


lol it's been bigger  I just like to have a few bits in


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice stash!

Mine is in bedside table haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nice stash!
> 
> Mine is in bedside table haha


Pre bed jabs lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheers @GoNutrition  Less than 24 hours 



Lazy one shots for work (will add scoop of rice flour too) aome pepto pro for Intra drink and ZMA for bed time


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Big fan of ZMA mate? Heard mixed things


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> How's the cycle going?


Quick hijack for you!

4 weeks in today and things felt great today.

Had a good sleep, big breakfast, 100mg oxy and hit the gym!

Weights where flying around, 100kg per side on hammer row, 50kg db's for 8 reps x 4 sets incline press and 70kg ohp pressing strict with no bounce plus other stuff.

NP is certainly good stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Big fan of ZMA mate? Heard mixed things


I rate it mate, helps me sleep well.

Need it sometimes lol



G-man99 said:


> Quick hijack for you!
> 
> 4 weeks in today and things felt great today.
> 
> ...


Looking awesome mate! Makes me wanna go lift shít lol

Some good lifts there


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I rate it mate, helps me sleep well.
> 
> Need it sometimes lol
> 
> ...


I don't train for strength but felt like shifting the biggest weights around today ha ha.

Few comments today too.

Only 4 weeks in and not much bloat considering I'm on oxy and NPP.

2 more weeks then swapping to tren/var/winny


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> I don't train for strength but felt like shifting the biggest weights around today ha ha.
> 
> Few comments today too.
> 
> ...


Same. What do I need strength for at a desk lol

Seems to be really doing the trick mate. Will be good to see the tren and Stanavar do its bit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

Planned diet for blast (4k cals ED) so just off shopping soon for weekly supplies 

Breakfast was;



7 bacon

3 eggs

2 muffins LOL

2 scoops whey

250ml Choc soya milk with ice

1k cals and 115-120g protein


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Planned diet for blast (4k cals ED) so just off shopping soon for weekly supplies
> 
> ...


Good man lol

3 weeks now and its on haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good man lol
> 
> 3 weeks now and its on haha


Haha, get my pins and gear Tuesday so that's 12 weeks off 

See what 30 days of jabbing does lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Planned diet for blast (4k cals ED) so just off shopping soon for weekly supplies
> 
> ...


7 bacon haha! Brilliant.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, get my pins and gear Tuesday so that's 12 weeks off
> 
> See what 30 days of jabbing does lol


Just don't drink too much or it'll be squirting out all the holes lol

I've done 5 weeks now,good ain't i?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, get my pins and gear Tuesday so that's 12 weeks off
> 
> See what 30 days of jabbing does lol


So what's the blast plan? I am sure you have already posted it but can't be ar5ed to find it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> 7 bacon haha! Brilliant.


End of the pack lol



FelonE said:


> Just don't drink too much or it'll be squirting out all the holes lol
> 
> I've done 5 weeks now,good ain't i?


Good point!

I'll carry plasters 

You've done well mate 



Nuts60 said:


> So what's the blast plan? I am sure you have already posted it but can't be ar5ed to find it.


3cc of everything....


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 3cc of everything....


Fvck srs?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Planned diet for blast (4k cals ED) so just off shopping soon for weekly supplies
> 
> ...


Have to admit, your food porn pics are epic mate!!!

Slightly better than @FelonE's corned beef malarkey the other day:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts60 said:


> Fvck srs?


This is it;

400mg Test E ED Days 1-10

100mg NPP ED Days 11-20

100mg Tren Ace ED Days 21-30

100mg Dbol or Oxys (told source to surprise me lol) ED Days 1-10

Winny or Superdrol Days 21-30 (not sure which to go with yet)

50mg Proviron ED Days 1-30

10iu Slin Pre Workout Days 1-30



Sharpy76 said:


> Have to admit, your food porn pics are epic mate!!!
> 
> Slightly better than @FelonE's corned beef malarkey the other day:lol:


They're ok lol

Carbs for work this week...





Chicken for next 2 days...





I know mate, Grimm as fùck seeing a man eat that


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Food prep Sunday


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Decent :thumb: new log or extend this one? Timing is quite good as coming to end of my cycle, then cruising for 12 weeks so will be watching as need ideas for blast.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Have to admit, your food porn pics are epic mate!!!
> 
> Slightly better than @FelonE's corned beef malarkey the other day


Lool Mrs was nearly gagging at the smell of it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Food prep Sunday


Great isn't it lol



Nuts60 said:


> Decent :thumb: new log or extend this one? Timing is quite good as coming to end of my cycle, then cruising for 12 weeks so will be watching as need ideas for blast.


May start a new one, we'll see lol

You can have tren 



FelonE said:


> Lool Mrs was nearly gagging at the smell of it


Can't blame her, that stuff stinks lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lool Mrs was nearly gagging at the smell of it


Did you eat that sh1t cold or did you warm the cat up first?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Did you eat that sh1t cold or did you warm the cat up first?


Cold mate.....I'm not gay


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> May start a new one, we'll see lol
> 
> You can have tren [


Yes Tren will be in there :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Treadmill as we speak. 200lbs this morning, isn't changing much. See how this next week goes 

Ordered my first load of meat from @GoNutrition last night. Usual stuff, 5kg chicken, steaks etc

Will arrive tomorrow.

Chest and Back when partner arrives at 5.30


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Treadmill as we speak. 200lbs this morning, isn't changing much. See how this next week goes
> 
> ...


Come on, go faster ya lazy cvnt


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good price on the chicken etc from them??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Come on, go faster ya lazy cvnt


Brisk walking is enough mate 



Adz said:


> Good price on the chicken etc from them??


£20 for 5kg mate, so cheaper than the competition


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Brisk walking is enough mate
> 
> £20 for 5kg mate, so cheaper than the competition


how you looking at the minute mate?? and hows the new dosing system going??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shreddedbeef said:


> how you looking at the minute mate?? and hows the new dosing system going??


Decent tbh mate. Still have abs 

Starts tomorrow hopefully mate  So we will soon see lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Be interesting to see how the meat is mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Be interesting to see how the meat is mate


Yeah me too mate, from what pics I've seen here and elsewhere it looks good and it truly is a local butcher near GN 

Arrives tomorrow so I shall keep you all posted.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suppose best write today up!!

Chest and Back

Barbell Bench - 110kg for 6

High Incline Bench - 90kg for 10

Cable Flys - 6 sets on low and high pulley

Close Grip Rows - 4 sets

BOR - 120kg for 8

Straight Bar Pull Downs - 3 sets

Wasn't amazing, but lifted enough 

Food so far, 2,700 cals consumed. 270g protein, 330g carbs, 30g ish fats.

MF Chicken Sausages later with mash I think and a few veggies


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Arms done!

Destroyed them 

Everything was supersets and drop sets, no rest, just go go go!

Rope Curls SS Single Arm Handle Curls

Rope Push Downs SS Single Arm Underhand Pull Downs

Overhead Cable Extensions SS Close Grip (Rope) Push Downs

EZ Bar Curls SS DB Hammer Curls

EZ Bar Overhead Press SS DB Kickbacks

Preacher Curls SS Tricep Extension Machine

Each Superset was 12-15 reps, 4-5 sets.

So approx 500 reps 

Food wise today will be as follows;

Meal 1 - 50g Whey, 50g Dextrose, 20g AAKG, 5g Creatine, 250ml Choc Soya

Intra - 30g Peptopro, 20g BCAA's, 50g Dextrose, 5g Creatine

Post - 250g Greek Yog, 25g Whey

Meal 2 - 250g Rice, 200g Chicken

Meal 3 - 50g Rice Flour, 25g Whey

Meal 4 - 250g Rice, 200g Chicken

Meal 5 - Proten Flapjack

Meal 6 - 200g Chilli Mince, 125g Rice, a few wraps and sauces (Buritos), 3 scrambled Eggs 

Supps - 2000mg Fish Oils, 2000mg Vit C, 5000iu Vit D, 2x Multivits, 1xBaby Aspirin.

That'll do.

Gear should arrive today, pins today too so may commence tonight. We shall see!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Arms done!
> 
> Destroyed them
> 
> ...


Nice session. Thats more arm work than I've done this year


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice session. Thats more arm work than I've done this year


Lol I'm hitting them 2 times a week now in an attempt to force growth !!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Lol I'm hitting them 2 times a week now in an attempt to force growth !!


I'm training my calves every time I go to the gym to try and do the same


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm training my calves every time I go to the gym to try and do the same


I'll do mine once a week - if I remember lol Big enough


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> I'll do mine once a week - if I remember lol Big enough


mine look like twigs 

has the food turned up yet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> mine look like twigs
> 
> has the food turned up yet


Never wear shorts then lol

Will be at the Mrs work shortly then her Gaffa is going to take it to mine and leave it in the garage lol (Mrs is out the office all day)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How come you use Soya milk mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> How come you use Soya milk mate?


I like it lol

Choc one is well nice 

Don't get any bloat with it either, swap between soya and almond milk each time

I go shopping.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

250g of rice must take some eating!

I'm having 100g of jasmine rice in afternoon and I think that looks a lot


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> 250g of rice must take some eating!
> 
> I'm having 100g of jasmine rice in afternoon and I think that looks a lot


Nah, tbh mate with rice I can eat it till it comes out my ears 

Same with spuds.

I have a decent appetite


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah I eat 250g of rice with my chicken on my lunch every day no problem at all. Always feel quite full afterwards but always manage it ok.

I dont have the best appetite either, think I've just grown immune to rice ha.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Nah, tbh mate with rice I can eat it till it comes out my ears
> 
> Same with spuds.
> 
> I have a decent appetite


I'm same with curry


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Yeah I eat 250g of rice with my chicken on my lunch every day no problem at all. Always feel quite full afterwards but always manage it ok.
> 
> I dont have the best appetite either, think I've just grown immune to rice ha.


Goes down easily, full bag of uncle bens at 8.30am then at 12.30pm 

I think we all grow immune to larger portions, cos were greed sods lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Goes down easily, full bag of uncle bens at 8.30am then at 12.30pm
> 
> I think we all grow immune to larger portions, cos were greed sods lol


Can't stand rice,gets stuck in my throat. Potatoes for days though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Can't stand rice,gets stuck in my throat. Potatoes for days though lol


Really? Weirdo lol

What's your favourite spuds.... Roasties all day long for me


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Goes down easily, full bag of uncle bens at 8.30am then at 12.30pm
> 
> I think we all grow immune to larger portions, cos were greed sods lol


Ah but thats 250g cooked, amature  My second meal after training is 200g dry weight rice and still no bother what so ever :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Ah but thats 250g cooked, amature  My second meal after training is 200g dry weight rice and still no bother what so ever :lol:


I measure uncooked too. Normally have 125g rice or pasta but could easily smash a lot more


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> I measure uncooked too. Normally have 125g rice or pasta but could easily smash a lot more


Haha I'm just grateful I have a retarded metabolism, can maintain at 185lbs with abs on 500g carbs  . Bulk starting now tho as just back on so interesting in how high I can push up the carbs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Ah but thats 250g cooked, amature  My second meal after training is 200g dry weight rice and still no bother what so ever :lol:


Trust the Irish to do things backwards


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

First @GoNutrition meat order 



All good! Well packed, nice and cool. Prefer the chicken to come in trays too - don't like the bags MF do as it's messy when separating!!

I always weigh my chicken too when I do bulk, like to get what I've paid for. Safe to know that this 5kg order came out at 5048g lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Trust the Irish to do things backwards


Whatever:blowme:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Haha I'm just grateful I have a retarded metabolism, can maintain at 185lbs with abs on 500g carbs  . Bulk starting now tho as just back on so interesting in how high I can push up the carbs :lol:


Wish I was that lucky. Abs for me don't stick around for long although I'm not to fussed in the winter. Had loads of comments whilst I was away saying how good I was looking which is a nice little ego boost. Specially when it's off fit strange birds ;-).

5 weeks left on and should start my winni today but I feel so rough doubt I'll be back in the gym till the end of the week.

What you running?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Wish I was that lucky. Abs for me don't stick around for long although I'm not to fussed in the winter. Had loads of comments whilst I was away saying how good I was looking which is a nice little ego boost. Specially when it's off fit strange birds ;-).
> 
> 5 weeks left on and should start my winni today but I feel so rough doubt I'll be back in the gym till the end of the week.
> 
> What you running?


So how many did you plough through? 

Enjoy the winny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Really? Weirdo lol
> 
> What's your favourite spuds.... Roasties all day long for me


Yes...Yes I am and I've got the medical diagnosis to prove it lol

Homemade chips with cheap brown sauce


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Wish I was that lucky. Abs for me don't stick around for long although I'm not to fussed in the winter. Had loads of comments whilst I was away saying how good I was looking which is a nice little ego boost. Specially when it's off fit strange birds ;-).
> 
> 5 weeks left on and should start my winni today but I feel so rough doubt I'll be back in the gym till the end of the week.
> 
> What you running?


I'm a vein cvnt who likes my abs lol. Its strange alright, most women I find though like the whole muscles and what not but hate when your really lean and veiny lol

Am its not conventional to say the least, starting simple with a test base and stuff will be added/ altered depending on progress/ feel, throughout including tren e/ ace, npp, slin etc it shall be a good summer


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yes...Yes I am and I've got the medical diagnosis to prove it lol
> 
> Homemade chips with cheap brown sauce


So HP brown is no good? Lol



Galaxy said:


> I'm a vein cvnt who likes my abs lol. Its strange alright, most women I find though like the whole muscles and what not but hate when your really lean and veiny lol
> 
> Am its not conventional to say the least, starting simple with a test base and stuff will be added/ altered depending on progress/ feel, throughout including tren e/ ace, npp, slin etc it shall be a good summer


Haha, mate my mrs is like that - hates veins  except one 

Not conventional.... That's an understatement lol.

No gear arrived today, no biggie. Got pins though, so may just crack on lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> So HP brown is no good? Lol
> 
> Haha, mate my mrs is like that - hates veins  except one
> 
> ...


Nope no HP. Cheap brown sauce has a more strong flavour lol

My Mrs hates veins too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nope no HP. Cheap brown sauce has a more strong flavour lol
> 
> My Mrs hates veins too


Branston, what about that? Lol

Weird isn't it. I miss my veins


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Branston, what about that? Lol
> 
> Weird isn't it. I miss my veins


Nope. Lidl cheap one or Tesco Value lol

I've still got em........atm. Going on a fat bulk hahahahehehelolololol.........fvck off


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> So how many did you plough through?
> 
> Enjoy the winny


Haha none mate. I'm a married man and a good boy. could of 100% done 1 she was putting it on me for 2 nights, she had a bf of 15 years so was making me feel that I should've and she was fit as fvck. Fvck knows how I resisted. Probably sound like a knob to most lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nope. Lidl cheap one or Tesco Value lol
> 
> I've still got em........atm. Going on a fat bulk hahahahehehelolololol.........fvck off


A bulk 

Not fat.... Mass 



Abc987 said:


> Haha none mate. I'm a married man and a good boy. could of 100% done 1 she was putting it on me for 2 nights, she had a bf of 15 years so was making me feel that I should've and she was fit as fvck. Fvck knows how I resisted. Probably sound like a knob to most lol.


Not one bit mate! Sticking to your vows


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> I'm a vein cvnt who likes my abs lol. Its strange alright, most women I find though like the whole muscles and what not but hate when your really lean and veiny lol
> 
> Am its not conventional to say the least, starting simple with a test base and stuff will be added/ altered depending on progress/ feel, throughout including tren e/ ace, npp, slin etc it shall be a good summer


I like and too but I also love my food and abs year round is virtually impossible for me.

My mrs is the same. She likes me as I am now, doesn't want me to get bigger or leaner.

I had girls approach me at the pool party and I've never had that it's normally the man that does the graft. There was a few bigger leaner blokes than me there but they preferred the way I was looking and as I said in the post above 2 was on my case and 1 for the next 2 nights


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> A bulk
> 
> Not fat.... Mass
> 
> Not one bit mate! Sticking to your vows


Believe me mate is was fvcking hard. I'll have a chat, flirt and dance but she was full on the last night and she was looking hot. The drunker we got the more we flirted and the more she put it on me.

I'm glad now though I resisted


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Believe me mate is was fvcking hard. I'll have a chat, flirt and dance but she was full on the last night and she was looking hot. The drunker we got the more we flirted and the more she put it on me.
> 
> I'm glad now though I resisted


Lol, you did well. Temptation is everywhere, along with sluts galore


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

5 wraps, approx 250-300g mince, 125g+ rice, cheese, sour cream and all that jazz 

About 4500 cals today


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> So HP brown is no good? Lol
> 
> Haha, mate my mrs is like that - hates veins  except one
> 
> ...


Jus a bit of an understatement maybe 

Took a pic of the lot Sunday, ment to send it but accidentally deleted it.... you would have been impressed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Jus a bit of an understatement maybe
> 
> Took a pic of the lot Sunday, ment to send it but accidentally deleted it.... you would have been impressed


I can imagine, would make mine look like a newbies first cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suppose I best smash my shoulders!!

Mental ZMA dreams last night, was being chased by some scruffy mancs (not @liam0810)

It was because I was going to buy a new house there and they didn't like my Tom's pumps.... 

Football later, all being well goodies will arrive too 

Turkey today and tomorrow, 800g over 4 work meals. Use the Actifryer to do my breast meat now, 20 mins and it's cooked to perfection!

Have a good one ladies


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pulled trap  Again! Been a good year since last time!

On the tens machine as we speak!!



15 mins of being shocked lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Session was,

Incline Bench Reverse Flys - 3 sets 12

Smith Machine Shoulder Press - 4 sets of 15,12,10,8 then into a 5 set drop set of 10,10,10,10,10

Oly Bar Shrugs - 3 sets 15,12,10 (last 10 at 160kg and 5 in trap went pop) 

Seated Lateral Raises - 5 sets of I can't remember, was a little distant with the pain lol

Then I sacked it off. Tens machine has helped already and I'll bang some ibuprofen in all day and do the machine before bed again.

Nightmare!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hang on, you wear Toms????


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Suppose I best smash my shoulders!!
> 
> Mental ZMA dreams last night, was being chased by some scruffy mancs (not @liam0810)
> 
> ...


thats coz i'm not a scruffy manc! but i would chase you if you were wearing Toms!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Hang on, you wear Toms????





liam0810 said:


> thats coz i'm not a scruffy manc! but i would chase you if you were wearing Toms!


Lol

I can confirm I don't and never have owned a pair of Tom's


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> I can confirm I don't and never have owned a pair of Tom's


What are Toms?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What are Toms?


Virtually slippers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Virtually slippers


For outdoor use?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> For outdoor use?


Nah, they're like pumps mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Nah, they're like pumps mate.


Gay


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Session was,
> 
> Incline Bench Reverse Flys - 3 sets 12
> 
> ...


What's the tens machine?

Need to get myself an ActiFryer!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> What's the tens machine?
> 
> Need to get myself an ActiFryer!


Here - TENS (transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation) - NHS Choices

Yes you do mate! Does hache steaks nice too lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Here - TENS (transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation) - NHS Choices
> 
> Yes you do mate! Does hache steaks nice too lol


Cheers

Think ill order one at the weekend, always see @Goodfella 's using it on Instagram! Looks right handy


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers
> 
> Think ill order one at the weekend, always see @Goodfella 's using it on Instagram! Looks right handy


+1

@Goodfella's chips look amazing! Defo need to pick one of these up myself I reckon.

What versions do you recommend guys? @TELBOR.

I've got a £100 Amazon voucher coming for switching over to Virgin so that will go towards this!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> +1
> 
> @Goodfella's chips look amazing! Defo need to pick one of these up myself I reckon.
> 
> ...


£100! Happy days 

Ours is Tefal mate, think they're about £100-£120 at the moment.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Football.... I got angry and ended up ranting and shouting at them 

I'll apologise tomorrow lol

Anyway, Mrs got offered a new job which she has excepted. Well proud of her 

All the goodies arrived today plus some freebies.

Sooooo, I've dropped the orals down my neck tonight and popped 1ml of the good stuff in


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Football.... I got angry and ended up ranting and shouting at them
> 
> I'll apologise tomorrow lol
> 
> ...


Congrats to your misses mate .

Oh exciting times


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good for her mate.

Game on lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good for her mate.
> 
> Game on lol


Cheers mate 

Haha! Let's do this!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Here - TENS (transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation) - NHS Choices
> 
> Yes you do mate! Does hache steaks nice too lol


My bird just ordered one of these, but she's pregnant.

Should i be stealing it?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Football.... I got angry and ended up ranting and shouting at them
> 
> I'll apologise tomorrow lol
> 
> ...


Congrats to the Mrs ;-)

Wish I got freebies with my orders lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shocker of a nights sleep! But sprung out of bed at 4.30am 

1ml Test E and 10iu Slin done at 4.45am.

Slin shake and off to do chest and back 

Cable Flys - 7 sets, high, mid and low pulley. Pump was mental, not sure why tbh as orals won't have taken hold that quickly!!

Low Incline DB Bench Press - 4 sets

Rack Pulls - 3 sets

Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets

Chest Press Machine - 3 sets SS Dips

Done.

Short and sweet as training partner was off today.

I'll be splitting the orals, half of the oxys pre workout along with half of the proviron. Then the rest mid afternoon 

Let's see how I feel this time next week lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> My bird just ordered one of these, but she's pregnant.
> 
> Should i be stealing it?


Lol if you pull something it's good to help it recover quicker mate 



Abc987 said:


> Congrats to the Mrs ;-)
> 
> Wish I got freebies with my orders lol


Cheers mate 

Lol, what can I see. I'm a likeable guy


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Shocker of a nights sleep! But sprung out of bed at 4.30am
> 
> 1ml Test E and 10iu Slin done at 4.45am.
> 
> ...


Why you splitting oxys mate? And I thought you was doing dbols? I can't keep up!

Thought orals were best taken all pre workout?

Thinking of doing slin on my next blast but don't wanna be a watery/fat mess lol!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good session mate and well done for the Mrs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Why you splitting oxys mate? And I thought you was doing dbols? I can't keep up!
> 
> Thought orals were best taken all pre workout?
> 
> Thinking of doing slin on my next blast but don't wanna be a watery/fat mess lol!


Morning ones will be pre workout mate. That's over 100mg lol

Asked source to surprise me, either dbol or oxys  Only 10 days on them.

Nah, use it properly and you'll be fine. Great stuff and keeps you pumped hours after the session 



Adz said:


> Good session mate and well done for the Mrs


Cheers Adz


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Sharpy76 it's a Breville Actifryer not Tefal lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Are tefal any good? Was looking at this one

Buy TEFAL GH806115 ActiFry Plus Fryer - White | Free Delivery | Currys


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I need to read up on slin and peptides, seems a lot use but I ain't got a clue wtf they do and how/when to use them?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Are tefal any good? Was looking at this one
> 
> Buy TEFAL GH806115 ActiFry Plus Fryer - White | Free Delivery | Currys


All similar tbh, mainly capacity that's different, that'll do the trick mate 



Abc987 said:


> I need to read up on slin and peptides, seems a lot use but I ain't got a clue wtf they do and how/when to use them?


Peptides are hard work, 3 jabs a day in most case. Suppose you could do 2 but it's a lot of faff!

Slin is simple, well.... Simple to fùck up but simple to get right.

I'm doing pre workout. I've tried post, both keep you pumped all day lol

I've felt huge all day  Oxys seem to have woke veins up too!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> All similar tbh, mainly capacity that's different, that'll do the trick mate
> 
> Peptides are hard work, 3 jabs a day in most case. Suppose you could do 2 but it's a lot of faff!
> 
> ...


What do you get from peptides and slin? Does slin just give a pump?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you gonna stick a pic up of your current self?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> What do you get from peptides and slin? Does slin just give a pump?


Slin is the most anabolic hormone we have access to mate, shuttles all the nutrients to your muscle. So before, during and after the injection you basically nail protein and manage the carbs around your dose (or vice versa - Slin around your carbs)

Google Slin and anabolic 

Peptides are a form or growth hormone - The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Are you gonna stick a pic up of your current self?


Probably will at the weekend mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Slin is the most anabolic hormone we have access to mate, shuttles all the nutrients to your muscle. So before, during and after the injection you basically nail protein and manage the carbs around your dose (or vice versa - Slin around your carbs)
> 
> Google Slin and anabolic
> 
> Peptides are a form or growth hormone - The very Basic guide to GHRP/GHRH Peptides | Team Pscarb


Ain't slin the cause of all these bb having them huge horrible looking bellies though?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Ain't slin the cause of all these bb having them huge horrible looking bellies though?


That's growth mate, intestine grows lol

That's abuse of the stuff though.

Slin, AAS and growth is a cocktail they all use. Growth would be 20iu a day no doubt and 15-20iu of Slin with each meal!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So in a standard whey/dextrose shake post workout, how many iu's of slin would that work out too? Or am I just trying to over complicate things and trying to confuse myself lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> So in a standard whey/dextrose shake post workout, how many iu's of slin would that work out too? Or am I just trying to over complicate things and trying to confuse myself lol


Lol all of the above 

If you take Slin pre workout, you take it 15-30 mins before hand.

Once jabbed immediately have a shake, this should be x amount of Protien and high GI carbs.

Rule of thumb is 8 grams of carbs per IU of slin.

So for me, I'm taking 10iu of slin therefore my shake is 50g whey, 40g dextrose, then amino acids etc

I then have a further 40g of dextrose in my Intra shake - this is 25g pepto pro, 10g BCAA's, 40g dextrose.

Post workout is the usual, so 75-100g cereal with 50g whey.

1 hour later solid meal.

By 9am I've taken on approx 170-180g of protein and approx 200g of carbs.

Main thing I make sure of is pre and intra cover the iu's of slin


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, just waiting on partner then it's arms!!

1ml done (left bicep) 150mg Oxys, 25mg Proviron, 10iu Slin


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all, just waiting on partner then it's arms!!
> 
> 1ml done (left bicep) 150mg Oxys, 25mg Proviron, 10iu Slin


You find your head feels tight on 150mg oxy?

Pressure headache type of thing.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> You find your head feels tight on 150mg oxy?
> 
> Pressure headache type of thing.


Not yet lol

Take aspirin with it so hoping it'll help


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Not yet lol
> 
> Take aspirin with it so hoping it'll help


Cos there's nothing in yours to create pressure lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cos there's nothing in yours to create pressure lol


lol oh there is mate, I just manage my BP well so never an issue


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> lol oh there is mate, I just manage my BP well so never an issue


P1ss off smarty pants :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> P1ss off smarty pants :tongue:


lol. Always kept an eye on it tbh mate, high BP runs in the family so gotta be cautious


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> lol. Always kept an eye on it tbh mate, high BP runs in the family so gotta be cautious


I've been trying not to get too stressed lately etc to lower mine.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I've been trying not to get too stressed lately etc to lower mine.


Easier said than done lol between 9-5 mon-fri I'm always getting stressed


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Look at you and @FelonE on the daily pick on tapatalk


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Look at you and @FelonE on the daily pick on tapatalk


Don't know what that is lol


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Don't know what that is lol


Same I don't know what that is either, I have noticed it pop up on my tapatalk home screen a few times... I presume it's like popular topics on that particular forum??


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

BTW Telbor, the TENS, reckon it's any good on shoulder injuries? I have had problems with my right shoulder for 2/3 months now, think it might be the rotator cuff, not 100% though...

Might help though?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> BTW Telbor, the TENS, reckon it's any good on shoulder injuries? I have had problems with my right shoulder for 2/3 months now, think it might be the rotator cuff, not 100% though...
> 
> Might help though?


Anything is worth a try mate, they cost about £20 so not costly to try and help recovery!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good stuff cheers mate, I'll take a look around for a decently priced one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@TommyBananas


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

At least they have mods lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> At least they have mods lol


They don't take BS, simple as that .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> They don't take BS, simple as that .


How it should be


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

3rd 1ml jab done, along with orals etc.

So that's 1200mg in 3 days. Nothing to report yet, scales same, no side effects (chance of test flu doing this) but all is well.

Sleep has been better though..... Surprising lol

Late one last night as picked Mrs up from her mates, off shopping today for her new work clothes. I shall resist anything myself!

Have a good one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shopping done, was too busy for me.

Got some more snoring strips though lol, from Superdrugs. 2 lads getting their eyebrows done.... FFS 

Anyway, had a bit of Tapas to tie me over till dinner time. Chicken, meat balls, lamb, chorizo, potatoes, ciabatta with balsamic etc filled a gap 



Traps still killing and its moved to left side too now, probably from changing posture to compensate for the pain. Bit uncomfortable tbh

Mrs.... "Have a week or so off"  No thanks lol

She's away for 2 weeks so I'm thinking I may hit it twice a day as I'll be sat at home twiddling my thumbs in the evening lol we shall see!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Shopping done, was too busy for me.
> 
> Got some more snoring strips though lol, from Superdrugs. 2 lads getting their eyebrows done.... FFS
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a good day mate, get training twice a day :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Pics of empty dishes, wtf @TELBOR? You should know better than that!

And "twiddling your thumbs"? Is that what you call it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Sounds like you had a good day mate, get training twice a day :thumb:


We shall see lol



Sharpy76 said:


> Pics of empty dishes, wtf @TELBOR? You should know better than that!
> 
> And "twiddling your thumbs"? Is that what you call it


Haha, I know!! Was hungry so had to eat 

Ok.... Sat on UKM


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lazy day, up after 9 and took dogs for a walk. Nice and sunny here 

Just off out to see some Frenchie Pups lol

Orals taken and will jab 1ml later on 

Have a good one!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lazy day, up after 9 and took dogs for a walk. Nice and sunny here
> 
> Just off out to see some Frenchie Pups lol
> 
> ...


Have a good one gaylord


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Circular gainz!!!



Oops!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Circular gainz!!!
> 
> View attachment 172916
> 
> ...


Oh nice, needs more meat tho .

Massive so yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Oh nice, needs more meat tho .
> 
> Massive so yet?


Agree, lacked meat. Washed it down with a triple scoop of whey and milk 

Nah, never will be. Well, not until I've repeated this cycle 6 times a year for 10 years 

So far so good though mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Never had Tapas, never fancied it.

Lads having eyebrows done, it's all going wrong dude


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Never had Tapas, never fancied it.
> 
> Lads having eyebrows done, it's all going wrong dude


Tapas is proper good 

I know mate. It's the way the world is going!! Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Tapas is proper good
> 
> I know mate. It's the way the world is going!! Each to their own I suppose.


My mrs loves a tapas. I prefer a proper meal tbh but it's nice when your in Spain having a drink picking a bits as the day goes by


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Circular gainz!!!
> 
> View attachment 172916
> 
> ...


Pfffft, Papa Johns XXL sausage and pepperoni with extra pepperoni and bbq sauce


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hows ya blast going Rob?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> My mrs loves a tapas. I prefer a proper meal tbh but it's nice when your in Spain having a drink picking a bits as the day goes by


I know she does mate, took her last weekend when you was off ya tits 



Sharpy76 said:


> Pfffft, Papa Johns XXL sausage and pepperoni with extra pepperoni and bbq sauce
> 
> View attachment 172919


Lol does Papa Johns let kids dress the pizza's 

Looks huge!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hows ya blast going Rob?


4th day.... All good


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Agree, lacked meat. Washed it down with a triple scoop of whey and milk
> 
> Nah, never will be. Well, not until I've repeated this cycle 6 times a year for 10 years
> 
> So far so good though mate


Sounds good mate 

10 yr... you and me both


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Sounds good mate
> 
> 10 yr... you and me both


Keen to see how the week on NPP goes tbh, first week or so not expecting much.

25 years left of B&C'ing


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Keen to see how the week on NPP goes tbh, first week or so not expecting much.
> 
> 25 years left of B&C'ing


Week 3 and 4 especially should be interesting .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Week 3 and 4 especially should be interesting .


Here's hoping mate!

Gone with Winny and Var stack that last week, 100-150mg of each I think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning cúnts,

5 days in, 2000mg of test in me. Nothing to report lol

Generally feel fine, wanted to stay in bed today though! Mrs is off all week so harder to get out 

Anyway, chest done.

Incline Bench Press - up to 120kg for 4, went for 5 but failed lol

Cable Flys - 4 high Pulley (heavy) 3 low pulley (pump sets)

Chest Press Machine - 4 sets of 10

Tricep work on cable machine;

Rope Pushdowns - 4 sets 12

Underhand Straight Bar Pulldowns - 4 sets 12

Overhand Straight Bar Pushdowns - 4 sets 12

Rope Overhead Extensions - 1 set of 50

Then some DC style stretches with DB's to finish up

That'll do.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning cúnts,
> 
> 5 days in, 2000mg of test in me. Nothing to report lol
> 
> ...


Hope you get some good results from all this gear mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hope you get some good results from all this gear mate


Tbh mate, I'm doing it more to put the "high doses" to bed.

Need to get it out my head it's not all its meant to be - I'll eat these words if it's a radical change 

But as you and I know my last cycle was a max of 240mg test each week.... Worked great 

I'm eating plenty, training hard enough and resting enough. See what happens


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What's the plan for this blast bud? Dose, duration etc... Are you just doing 400mg test a day for the foreseeable


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> What's the plan for this blast bud? Dose, duration etc... Are you just doing 400mg test a day for the foreseeable


30 day blast mate.

10 days on Test E at 400mg ED

10 days on NPP at 100mg ED

10 days on Tren Ace at 100mg ED

Orals at the start, orals at the end


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 30 day blast mate.
> 
> 10 days on Test E at 400mg ED
> 
> ...


Crikey! Interesting idea I look forward to seeing what you make of it in the end :thumb:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> 30 day blast mate.
> 
> 10 days on Test E at 400mg ED
> 
> ...


Jesus that's a lot of jabs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Crikey! Interesting idea I look forward to seeing what you make of it in the end :thumb:


Me too lol



Peace frog said:


> Jesus that's a lot of jabs


Haha, rotation.... Lots of it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big pressing there mate, good work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Big pressing there mate, good work


Cheers mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

X2 nice incline press 

Any jump in weight the first week?

Apart from the orals, the doses imo aren't that crazy wen u put it in perspective over a month.... or is that just me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> X2 nice incline press
> 
> Any jump in weight the first week?
> 
> Apart from the orals, the doses imo aren't that crazy wen u put it in perspective over a month.... or is that just me


5th day today and up 2.9lbs 

Haha, you're right. Pretty tame over a 4 week period!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, back today.

Could have done another hour in bed easily lol Not tired but was well comfy 

Have a good one


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm like this most mornings mate, bed always too comfy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> I'm like this most mornings mate, bed always too comfy


Lol, gonna jump back in for 15 mins 

No rush to work today!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, gonna jump back in for 15 mins
> 
> No rush to work today!


Lazy fvcker lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, gonna jump back in for 15 mins
> 
> No rush to work today!


Bad move unless the Mrs is up for a love injection ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lazy fvcker lol


Oi!!



Abc987 said:


> Bad move unless the Mrs is up for a love injection ;-)


Lol ain't waking her up to give her 2 mins of ploughing mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Oi!!
> 
> Lol ain't waking her up to give her 2 mins of ploughing mate


Never goes down well when I wake mine up for 2inches of hard c0ck lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Oi!!
> 
> Lol ain't waking her up to give her 2 mins of ploughing mate


Do it while she's a sleep. She'll never know :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyway, back!!

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 12,10,8,Failure (hate these lol)

EZ Bar BOR - 15x40kg, 12x80kg, 10x90kg, 15x40kg (Underhand Grip)

Lat Pull Downs - 15,12,10,8

Close Grip Rows - 12,12,12,12

Then some Bicep work. Rope curls, straight bar curls, DB curls.

Home. 3 scoops whey, 50g dextrose, 1ml test. Took Oxys pre workout.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm with you on the wide grip pull ups I can't stand them I just keep leaving them in my routine thinking I'll get better at them(I'm not)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> I'm with you on the wide grip pull ups I can't stand them I just keep leaving them in my routine thinking I'll get better at them(I'm not)


See I used to love them and do them all the time, wánk at them now lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I hate pull-ups with a passion, Edd has me doing 50 on volume pull day, just end up hanging from the bar like a dead rabbit


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> I hate pull-ups with a passion, Edd has me doing 50 on volume pull day, just end up hanging from the bar like a dead rabbit


Iiam had me doing 100 the [email protected] lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Peace frog said:


> Iiam had me doing 100 the [email protected] lol


I feel your pain dude


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I hate pull-ups with a passion, Edd has me doing 50 on volume pull day, just end up hanging from the bar like a dead rabbit


I love em lol. Straight legs with no leg movement


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I love em lol. Straight legs with no leg movement


Yep, each rep from a hanging start too, brutal!!

Who the fvck needs deadlifts?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Yep, each rep from a hanging start too, brutal!!
> 
> Who the fvck needs deadlifts?!


My backs came on loads since I started doing em again


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I like them, weighted, shoulder width grip. Wider I don't feel it as much.

Trick is start doing them at end of a cut, wen your lightest


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

I actually really like assisted pulldown machines.I fell the contraction 1000000000000000x better in my back, and you can adjust the weight if you want to superset with another movement like straight arm lats


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm shvt at pull ups, done them for about a month at the start of this year when I was bulking, didn't really get any better at them. I tried weighted for a couple of weeks then went back to own body weight hoping to have improved but hadn't so gave up. My core isn't that good tbh

Might give them another go as @Galaxy has said I'm at my strongest now and light too as I'm semi cutting so may be the time to smash them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!

Crap sleep, grrrrr!! Mrs was tossing and turning all night along with watching TV. I was fooked!

Then at about 2am she gets up to ask if I'd locked the garage, I hadn't lol

Nearly sacked gym off, but I'm here now.

Shoulders, won't expect miracles lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning!
> 
> Crap sleep, grrrrr!! Mrs was tossing and turning all night along with watching TV. I was fooked!
> 
> ...


At least you went mate. Any workout is better than no workout


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Should have made her sleep in the garage


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> At least you went mate. Any workout is better than no workout


Well... Was best shoulder session in a long time lol



Adz said:


> Should have made her sleep in the garage


That's just cruel


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Well... Was best shoulder session in a long time lol
> 
> That's just cruel


Sweet lol I've had that before, got to the gym tired and p1ssed off thinking I can't be assed.......and then fvcking smashed it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shoulders!

RC Warm Up Exercises first off.

Seated DB Press - 15,12,10,8,12. Last 12 I used 36's.

Was meant to be 6 reps but flew up, could have got 15 easily. Strength from nowhere!!!

Rear DB Flys (Machine) - 12,12,12,12 up to 72kg

Seated Lateral Raises - 15,12,10,8,20.

Standing DB Press - 10 sets of 10 with 10kg, burn was pretty intense! Partner was wrecked lol

No shrugs due to trap.

Best pop another 1ml in now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sweet lol I've had that before, got to the gym tired and p1ssed off thinking I can't be assed.......and then fvcking smashed it lol


Was a surprising one, partner even asked how I managed to rep out on the DB's lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Was a surprising one, partner even asked how I managed to rep out on the DB's lol


You're a soldier mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Shoulders!
> 
> RC Warm Up Exercises first off.
> 
> ...


Good sesh but Curious why stop at 12 on last set if you could've got 15? I always go to failure on last set


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Good sesh but Curious why stop at 12 on last set if you could've got 15? I always go to failure on last set


Better the devil you know. Was a surprise to get to 12, didn't want to push my luck and let my ego drive those last few reps when it wasn't planned - could have gone pop at anytime


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Better the devil you know. Was a surprise to get to 12, didn't want to push my luck and let my ego drive those last few reps when it wasn't planned - could have gone pop at anytime


Fair enough each to there own but IMO it's those unplanned extra reps that move us forward. Unless you have an injury, as I just said to felone, a week off and I'm out the loop a bit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Fair enough each to there own but IMO it's those unplanned extra reps that move us forward. Unless you have an injury, as I just said to felone, a week off and I'm out the loop a bit


Trap went pop last week mate when I was doing shrugs. Never know when something is going to go.

Too many injury stories on gear, hence the ego taking hold. Gotta plan the sets and reps, that's what coaches do for us when we sign up


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Trap went pop last week mate when I was doing shrugs. Never know when something is going to go.
> 
> Too many injury stories on gear, hence the ego taking hold. Gotta plan the sets and reps, that's what coaches do for us when we sign up


If you've got an injury I'll shut up lol.

I've always found injuries come from going to heavy. Higher reps I've never suffered and for me failure in last set is what's made me progress the way I have


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> If you've got an injury I'll shut up lol.
> 
> I've always found injuries come from going to heavy. Higher reps I've never suffered and for me failure in last set is what's made me progress the way I have


Lol

Yeah the DB pressing today was heaviest I can do, hence chance of injury. Shrugs at 180kg did the trap over last week


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Yeah the DB pressing today was heaviest I can do, hence chance of injury. Shrugs at 180kg did the trap over last week


Shrugs are one exercise I never do, sounds heavy and painful though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Shrugs are one exercise I never do, sounds heavy and painful though


I enjoy them but each year I've trained I've pulled them!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Day 7 of the blast...

Jab after the gym and that'll be 2.8g and also 1.75g oxys in 7 days lol

Appetite wasn't great yesterday, anything savoury related I wasn't feeling. Still got it all down me but was laboured.

Random boners is a little annoying, not that easy to shake off too 

Biceps now


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Shrugs are one exercise I never do, sounds heavy and painful though


I never do shrugs. nor do I deadlift anymore, but as soon as i go on cycle i look like Tom Hardy in fighter.

The best exercise i found for traps natty were hang pulls


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I never do shrugs. nor do I deadlift anymore, but as soon as i go on cycle i look like Tom Hardy in fighter.
> 
> The best exercise i found for traps natty were hang pulls


Hang pulls? Some kind of pull up?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Hang pulls? Some kind of pull up?


no they are like a clean, but you start from a semi standing position, ie the bar is off the floor and above your knees. it's a power movement


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Day 7 of the blast...
> 
> Jab after the gym and that'll be 2.8g and also 1.75g oxys in 7 days lol
> 
> ...


Smashing the gear in lol would expect nothing less from you mate haha.

Curls for the girls 

I keep getting random irresponsible boners lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> no they are like a clean, but you start from a semi standing position, ie the bar is off the floor and above your knees. it's a power movement


I'll have a look at them.

My mrs has always said said hates big traps, or as she calls them them stupid shoulder things and told me do gear but don't get a silly neck so I don't really bother lol. I do face pulls from different positions but that's about it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Smashing the gear in lol would expect nothing less from you mate haha.
> 
> Curls for the girls
> 
> I keep getting random irresponsible boners lol


Ready for the NPP soon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!!

TFIF !! 

Triceps soon as he arrives, then half day at work. Mrs is at hospital later.

Nothing much to report, up another 1lb so that's 4lbs in 7 days.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> TFIF !!
> 
> ...


Morning mate.

Hope your Mrs is ok

Tear them triceps up son 

4lbs is good,looking watery at all?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very good increase, can't argue with results like that!

As felone said, hope mrs is ok.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> Hope your Mrs is ok
> 
> ...


Erm, hard to tell. Kinda in between. Still see abs and look fuller 



Adz said:


> Very good increase, can't argue with results like that!
> 
> As felone said, hope mrs is ok.


I'll be amazed if I get passed 210lbs tbh lol

She'll be ok, just got a scan to see if something's come back or not.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Erm, hard to tell. Kinda in between. Still see abs and look fuller
> 
> I'll be amazed if I get passed 210lbs tbh lol
> 
> She'll be ok, just got a scan to see if something's come back or not.


If you've still got abs and look fuller it's all good. I'm the same atm


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Erm, hard to tell. Kinda in between. Still see abs and look fuller
> 
> I'll be amazed if I get passed 210lbs tbh lol
> 
> She'll be ok, just got a scan to see if something's come back or not.


Good luck for the scan mate 

And a day for bi and day for tri with no legs!! Tut tut


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

What was the last oral your doing for 10days mate? Superdrol? If so what lab you gone for?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If you've still got abs and look fuller it's all good. I'm the same atm


One problem is I'm craving junk constantly!!



Galaxy said:


> Good luck for the scan mate
> 
> And a day for bi and day for tri with no legs!! Tut tut


Cheers mate 

Lol I'm in that position where legs don't need to grow!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> What was the last oral your doing for 10days mate? Superdrol? If so what lab you gone for?


Gone for Var and Winny stack 

Sorry lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> One problem is I'm craving junk constantly!!
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> Lol I'm in that position where legs don't need to grow!


Nothing wrong with some junk in the trunk lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nothing wrong with some junk in the trunk lol


I am tempted to just feed the cravings.....

Protein is very high, as in 7-8 scoops of whey a day, 600g+ of chicken a day too.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I am tempted to just feed the cravings.....
> 
> Protein is very high, as in 7-8 scoops of whey a day, 600g+ of chicken a day too.


You need to feed the machine mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> I am tempted to just feed the cravings.....
> 
> Protein is very high, as in 7-8 scoops of whey a day, 600g+ of chicken a day too.


Do it, sort those cravings out!

Hope the scan goes ok! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> You need to feed the machine mate





Keeks said:


> Do it, sort those cravings out!
> 
> Hope the scan goes ok! :thumbup1:


Ok. I will lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Ok. I will lol


That did not take much persuading!! What you thinking? And how are the dogs doing?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> That did not take much persuading!! What you thinking? And how are the dogs doing?


I'm yet to have any junk food lol

Maybe just lots of Haribo!!

Bruno the rescue isn't doing great, breathing problems and on 4 pills a day for acid reflux bless him.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> I'm yet to have any junk food lol
> 
> Maybe just lots of Haribo!!
> 
> Bruno the rescue isn't doing great, breathing problems and on 4 pills a day for acid reflux bless him.


Enjoy!

Ahh sorry to hear that, hope he's ok.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Ahh sorry to hear that, hope he's ok.


He's not bothered the daft little sod lol

Common in the breed so guess will ride it out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I'm yet to have any junk food lol
> 
> Maybe just lots of Haribo!!
> 
> Bruno the rescue isn't doing great, breathing problems and on 4 pills a day for acid reflux bless him.


Eat it eat it lol

Bless him hope he's alright


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So usual day, food fine, more chicken than normal though 

400g at lunch with 200g spuds

Nando's (full chicken) with sweet spud wedges and a few cokes lol

Then a few cookie pop tarts, bag of sour snakes and that's my little fix 

Few shakes during the day, couple pints of milk and that'll do.

Had a headache all afternoon and really hot and red faced  suppose 3.2g of test and a load of Oxy's will do that PMSL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> So usual day, food fine, more chicken than normal though
> 
> 400g at lunch with 200g spuds
> 
> ...


Hows ya bp?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hows ya bp?


I shall have a check, bed soon so due to do it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I shall have a check, bed soon so due to do it lol


Good man lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good man lol


141/61 Pulse 58  That'll do lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So after my little treat last night and weighing in at 204lbs yesterday.... I'm 199 today 

Well that makes sense lol

Off to hand back Mrs old company car now and get a haircut, last day with the Mrs too as she's off to Manchester for a week for the new job


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

How's the rebound going mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> So after my little treat last night and weighing in at 204lbs yesterday.... I'm 199 today
> 
> Well that makes sense lol
> 
> Off to hand back Mrs old company car now and get a haircut, last day with the Mrs too as she's off to Manchester for a week for the new job


This sh1t don't make sense sometimes lol

Lots of 'special time' for you then lol

My Mrs is off to Liverpool again next month


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> How's the rebound going mate?


9 days into a 30 day blast, so far so good mate 



FelonE said:


> This sh1t don't make sense sometimes lol
> 
> Lots of 'special time' for you then lol
> 
> My Mrs is off to Liverpool again next month


I know!

All week I've stuck to a plan, soon as I got over on cals I drop weight.... 

Haha, Crying as I crack on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 9 days into a 30 day blast, so far so good mate
> 
> I know!
> 
> ...


I know mate,been eating loads and dropped a pound lol ffs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I know mate,been eating loads and dropped a pound lol ffs


Makes no sense!

Had 6 weetabix, choc soya milk and 2 toast this morning


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Makes no sense!
> 
> Had 6 weetabix, choc soya milk and 2 toast this morning


lol. Joys eh 

What cals are you aiming for mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> lol. Joys eh
> 
> What cals are you aiming for mate?


4k a day, always there or thereabouts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I reckon the water company are putting T3 in the water to tackle obesity lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> 4k a day, always there or thereabouts


Same as myself :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I reckon the water company are putting T3 in the water to tackle obesity lol


Rumbled them mate!!



Galaxy said:


> Same as myself :beer:


Easily done isn't it, could be double if swapped all meals for junk lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> So after my little treat last night and weighing in at 204lbs yesterday.... I'm 199 today
> 
> Well that makes sense lol
> 
> Off to hand back Mrs old company car now and get a haircut, last day with the Mrs too as she's off to Manchester for a week for the new job


Absolutely makes no sense lol?! 5lbs down, wtf?!?!

Just gives you a licence to crack on until the scales go up imo


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

My carbs went up last week, cardio down and yet I still lost weight lol.

Not complaining as I get another cheat tomorrow, Papa Johns it is...again!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Absolutely makes no sense lol?! 5lbs down, wtf?!?!
> 
> Just gives you a licence to crack on until the scales go up imo


So if I have Chilli with nachos, dips and follow it by some lemon cheesecake you approve.....


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got to be water if dropping 5lb in a day?

Still, really bad for the motivation dropping weight like that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Got to be water if dropping 5lb in a day?
> 
> Still, really bad for the motivation dropping weight like that


Yup, damn body lol

I'm still happy with things so far, feeling stronger so that's a bonus, want to train each day and next week I think I'll hit training 2 times a day.....

Not sure how to split it.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> So if I have Chilli with nachos, dips and follow it by some lemon cheesecake you approve.....


Do I approve? Does a bear sh!t in the woods?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Do I approve? Does a bear sh!t in the woods?


Thanks dad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening ladies!

Settled into bed alone lol Mrs is away now so been a right grumpy cùnt all day!!

Anyway, safe to say I've swapped all but 1 meal for shakes today. Not good, but it is what it is.

4g of Test done and did 1ml of stage 11-20 

Thought I'd do it before bed, save a job tomorrow morning.

Oh and days 11-20 has changed from 100mg NPP ED, it's 100mg Test P and 100mg NPP. Did a bit more reading and prop in at this stage is best 

Food all prepped for a few days, evening meals will be same. Just steak and spuds, simple.

Chest tomorrow


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Settled into bed alone lol Mrs is away now so been a right grumpy cùnt all day!!
> 
> ...


 :thumb:

What does the Mrs do then mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> :thumb:
> 
> What does the Mrs do then mate?


Works in estate agency, big step up this new job for her


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Overlaid lol, still got to the gym at 5.40am  Good job I jabbed last night 

Anyway, chest.

Incline Bench - 15x60kg, 12x80kg, 6x110kg, 15x60kg

Flat DB Flys - 15x10kg,12x14kg,10x16kg, 10x20kg

Dips - 3 sets of failure

Cable Flys - 15,12,10,10,12,12,15 (high,mid,low pulley)

Press ups - 3 sets of 15

Then a little Tricep work 

Felt strong today!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Overlaid lol, still got to the gym at 5.40am  Good job I jabbed last night
> 
> ...


You've fallen apart already? She hasn't been gone long lol

Good workout mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You've fallen apart already? She hasn't been gone long lol
> 
> Good workout mate


Lol I know!

Plugged phone in and didn't turn it on at the wall


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol I know!
> 
> Plugged phone in and didn't turn it on at the wall


Lol I'll be the same soon lol

Did that the other day before gym,didn't think the battery was gonna last haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'll be the same soon lol
> 
> Did that the other day before gym,didn't think the battery was gonna last haha


House is too quiet lol dogs know she's not here so they're looking around the house


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> House is too quiet lol dogs know she's not here so they're looking around the house


I nkow that one,feels strange being here by myself and Jiinx gets miserable without her


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I nkow that one,feels strange being here by myself and Jiinx gets miserable without her


I'll FaceTime here tonight lol Let the dogs see her and go nuts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well had quite a few people tell me my arms and shoulders are looking bigger, happy days 

Roll on another 10 days with this NPP to fill me out even more


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BOOM! Weighed in.....

1lb down?!

WTF LOL

I know I'm a hard gainer blah blah blah but I'm smashing the food in.

Meh, no biggie.

Another 100mg Test P and 100mg NPP in.

Back done and was a solo session, but hit the spot.

Wide Grip Pull Ups

Wide Grip Seated Rows

EZ Bar BOR

Close Grip Row

Lat Pulldowns

A bit of Bicep work then 15 mins on the treadmill, some little fittie kept perving  Caught her several times lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> BOOM! Weighed in.....
> 
> 1lb down?!
> 
> ...


That would be screwing with my head, losing weight whilst on that much fear and food you weirdo lol

I need to get back on the cardio, haven't done any since marbs, can't be fooked


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> BOOM! Weighed in.....
> 
> 1lb down?!
> 
> ...


Wtf

That's a bit sh1t mate. Eat more


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That would be screwing with my head, losing weight whilst on that much fear and food you weirdo lol
> 
> I need to get back on the cardio, haven't done any since marbs, can't be fooked


It's cool, doesn't really mess with my head.

I've been dodging it with my dicky knee lol



FelonE said:


> Wtf
> 
> That's a bit sh1t mate. Eat more


Haha, finding time to eat when at work all day. Don't do bad and manage 4 meals / snacks at work.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It's cool, doesn't really mess with my head.
> 
> I've been dodging it with my dicky knee lol
> 
> Haha, finding time to eat when at work all day. Don't do bad and manage 4 meals / snacks at work.


Crazy


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> BOOM! Weighed in.....
> 
> 1lb down?!
> 
> ...


Definitely time to smash more grub mate. 

It's not really surprising your dropping weight as well you've over 4g of gear in last week or so. Blast gear blast food, no matter how high you push food u won't add that much fat over 4 week on all that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Definitely time to smash more grub mate.
> 
> It's not really surprising your dropping weight as well you've over 4g of gear in last week or so. Blast gear blast food, no matter how high you push food u won't add that much fat over 4 week on all that


I shall bang some liquid cals in 

330-340g protein

450g carbs

80-90g fats

That's pretty much day in day out.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Weird how body fluctuates weight, good excuse to eat more though


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

As others have said, MORE food @TELBOR!!

You're doing a ton of gear in a short amount of time and you want to make the most of it.

Smash the kcals in, simple as dude, you got this man!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> I shall bang some liquid cals in
> 
> 330-340g protein
> 
> ...


As sharpy said smash more cals in.

For your type of blast imo thats not enough food and last thing you want is to feel hard done by by the blast. Protein is fine but i'd spmash past 500Carbs and 110-120 fat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Weird how body fluctuates weight, good excuse to eat more though





Sharpy76 said:


> As others have said, MORE food @TELBOR!!
> 
> You're doing a ton of gear in a short amount of time and you want to make the most of it.
> 
> Smash the kcals in, simple as dude, you got this man!!





Galaxy said:


> As sharpy said smash more cals in.
> 
> For your type of blast imo thats not enough food and last thing you want is to feel hard done by by the blast. Protein is fine but i'd spmash past 500Carbs and 110-120 fat


Agree with all of you, so just had a pint of whole milk with a Wispa Choc bar


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Agree with all of you, so just had a pint of whole milk with a Wispa Choc bar


I'll put the kettle on lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'll put the kettle on lol


Tea, 2 sugars mate 

Just had chicken, spuds and a pint of milk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Tea, 2 sugars mate
> 
> Just had chicken, spuds and a pint of milk


Cool,got the Rich Tea here as well.

Getting that food in mayne


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> BOOM! Weighed in.....
> 
> 1lb down?!
> 
> ...


Keep meaning to do ez bar BOR. haven't done em in ages and this post has just given me a nice reminder, pull session for me in the morning so will give dem bitches a go


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cool,got the Rich Tea here as well.
> 
> Getting that food in mayne


May have a few Oreos and a brew later 



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Keep meaning to do ez bar BOR. haven't done em in ages and this post has just given me a nice reminder, pull session for me in the morning so will give dem bitches a go


I do them every now and then, always seems like I get more connection with them (underhand) rather than Oly bar rows.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

4500 cals done, tired today and have a massive headache lol

Shoulders tomorrow and football in the evening


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 4500 cals done, tired today and have a massive headache lol
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow and football in the evening


Good work mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In to see them db presses


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> In to see them db presses


Lol well seen as its 36kg tops that's your lot 

Last year at old gym, 55's done for 6-8 reps iirc. Logged on here somewhere


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Double post!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

202lbs this morning lol 4lbs up

Shocking acid in the night, burning throat like fùck!

Anyway, shoulders time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 202lbs this morning lol 4lbs up
> 
> Shocking acid in the night, burning throat like fùck!
> 
> Anyway, shoulders time.


Jelly lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

For acid reflux I do

Rennie peppermint..2£ and works wonders straight away


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

omeprazole mate, got some off eBay from a USA site.

$4.99 for 100 tabs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Jelly lol


I'll lose 5lbs tomorrow mate lol



Frandeman said:


> For acid reflux I do
> 
> Rennie peppermint..2£ and works wonders straight away


Haha, nailed about 10 straight away 



G-man99 said:


> omeprazole mate, got some off eBay from a USA site.
> 
> $4.99 for 100 tabs


Yeah use those daily mate, Mrs has them on repeat prescription lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shoulders

Tried BNP first.... Not feeling it lol

BNP - 15,12,10,10

Then a burn out on front press

Rear Delt Flys - 12,12,12,12,12,15

Seated Lateral Raises - 15,12,10,10,10, Dropset 10,10,10

Seated Press - 15,15,15

Plenty of reps done, nice burn and decent heavy work on the rears and sides


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Tried BNP first.... Not feeling it lol
> 
> ...


was the heavy work on sides and rears done with partials? I had great results when I started using them.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> was the heavy work on sides and rears done with partials? I had great results when I started using them.


Yes mate, always on sides. Love it!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you find people looking at you weird when doing partials? Like it's too heavy for you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Do you find people looking at you weird when doing partials? Like it's too heavy for you?


Not really, never really notice tbh

If they do they don't get what It is


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Football time!

Had loads of "your huge" today lol

I'll take that - don't feel it 

Gonna have to have some dirty food tonight ladies. Probably KFC  Forgot to take steak out this morning lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

KFC pics please  not had that for ages


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> KFC pics please  not had that for ages


Lol

I went for McDonald's 

Large Big Mac meal with a strawberry milkshake


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> I went for McDonald's
> 
> Large Big Mac meal with a strawberry milkshake


Dirty bulk mayne


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Dirty bulk mayne


Emergency meal lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> I went for McDonald's
> 
> Large Big Mac meal with a strawberry milkshake


Poor effort ese


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm feeling either a McD's or KFC for this weekends cheat meal


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I'm feeling either a McD's or KFC for this weekends cheat meal


KFC err time mane


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BigKid said:


> Poor effort ese


I crumbled, I'm sorry.

Was crap too.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> I crumbled, I'm sorry.
> 
> Was crap too.


I expect multiple burgers next time

Multiple grams of gear = multiple burgers:lol: steroid gains math 101


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BigKid said:


> I expect multiple burgers next time
> 
> Multiple grams of gear = multiple burgers:lol: steroid gains math 101


This is true!! More cals tomorrow lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Day 14 tomorrow, so near enough half way through the blast.

Appetite is up and down, mainly getting half way through meals then forcing it down!!

3ml of the Test P and NPP done now, so 7 more jabs of that.

One thing I've forgot to mention is the Slin has been jabbed once.... That's because the cartridge blew!!

Anyway, 2 more pens arrive tomorrow so I'll crack on.

Good night sluts!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> I went for McDonald's
> 
> Large Big Mac meal with a strawberry milkshake


You bunch of Cvnts I am fecking starving :lol: not enjoying cutting but I am feeling good aha :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

Guess what..... Another wánk nights sleep!!

Anyway, hit arms today and I've decided on a rest day tomorrow to try and get a few more ours kip in the morning.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Guess what..... Another wánk nights sleep!!
> 
> Anyway, hit arms today and I've decided on a rest day tomorrow to try and get a few more ours kip in the morning.


Yeah take a rest and get some kip you old fart


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah take a rest and get some kip you old fart


I will lol

Been getting about 5 hours broken sleep, 4.30am up and 11.30pm falling asleep  trap is still in bits so it's been annoying me in bed lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I will lol
> 
> Been getting about 5 hours broken sleep, 4.30am up and 11.30pm falling asleep  trap is still in bits so it's been annoying me in bed lol


Same sleep pattern as me mate,makes you feel fvcked don't it.

Still hurting is it? Get some Deep Heat on it,helps me.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Get some Melatonin for your sleep, I swear by it, its magical and I'm sure it makes my dreams pretty mental too which is a bonus! :laugh:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> I will lol
> 
> Been getting about 5 hours broken sleep, 4.30am up and 11.30pm falling asleep  trap is still in bits so it's been annoying me in bed lol


What reason do you train in the morning mate? Do you have kids and want to see them at night or do you just find it easier? I definitely think the early morning catch up with you even when in a routine! I normally do 4/5 weeks of getting up between 5&6 and then have a week getting up around 7:30/8 to catch up!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Same sleep pattern as me mate,makes you feel fvcked don't it.
> 
> Still hurting is it? Get some Deep Heat on it,helps me.


Yup!!

Aye, takes weeks to go lol I'm gonna get the tens on it again tonight 



Keeks said:


> Get some Melatonin for your sleep, I swear by it, its magical and I'm sure it makes my dreams pretty mental too which is a bonus! :laugh:


I was going to use some peps last night to help me sleep  got some IPAM and that's helped before 



A1243R said:


> What reason do you train in the morning mate? Do you have kids and want to see them at night or do you just find it easier? I definitely think the early morning catch up with you even when in a routine! I normally do 4/5 weeks of getting up between 5&6 and then have a week getting up around 7:30/8 to catch up!


Work reasons mainly mate. Used to have to work 2-3 hours away so got used to getting up early, plus it's quiet 

Got kids but live with their mum in the week. Oh it does catch up, no doubt. Work is mega busy too so mentally draining part doesn't help.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Need a good sleep mate, everything goes to sh!t without it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Need a good sleep mate, everything goes to sh!t without it


Well didn't get one lol

Bugger!

I will tonight though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@TELBOR

Fvcking annoying mate ain't it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> @TELBOR
> 
> Fvcking annoying mate ain't it


Very!!

Just collected my slin though lol

I'll start that Monday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Very!!
> 
> Just collected my slin though lol
> 
> I'll start that Monday


What does that do then? I'm a newbie lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You starting blast next week?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What does that do then? I'm a newbie lol


Make you fat 

Lol

In short it shuttles nutrients into the muscle, already does it with our natural insulin release but we don't want natural. We want to be anabolic as fùck around our training so all that protein and carbs we consume is being smashed into the body part we've just trained


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> You starting blast next week?


15 days into it mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 15 days into it mate


oops!

Probably should have read back a few pages first!

How come you're just starting the slin? Or did that start 15 days ago too and you're waiting for more?

How much of that are you having?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> oops!
> 
> Probably should have read back a few pages first!
> 
> ...


Lol, no problem.

I had slin ready and the 300iu cartridge blew as I went to use it - 290iu on the floor 

So just had to wait to source the stuff! Got 600iu pre-loaded pens 

I'll be doing 10iu pre workout and 3iu with meals 3&5


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, no problem.
> 
> I had slin ready and the 300iu cartridge blew as I went to use it - 290iu on the floor
> 
> ...


That straight from the off? Or do you use small amount at first?

Defo wanna see how you get on with this cos I wanna try it.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sen said:


> That straight from the off? Or do you use small amount at first?
> 
> Defo wanna see how you get on with this cos I wanna try it.


With slin you will never know how you'll react till you try it yourself. Following other people is pointless really as everyone has a different insulin sensitivity level.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> With slin you will never know how you'll react till you try it yourself. Following other people is pointless really as everyone has a different insulin sensitivity level.


Yeah I'd definitely start off as low as possible. Too dangerous to not be careful and cheap enough to use small doses to see how I'd react. Even if it didn't help with gains.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sen said:


> Yeah I'd definitely start off as low as possible. Too dangerous to not be careful and cheap enough to use small doses to see how I'd react. Even if it didn't help with gains.


Thing is, its about as dangerous as crossing the road, know what your doing and its pretty simple. 5iu is a good start thought, a blood glucose monitor wouldn't go a miss either.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> That straight from the off? Or do you use small amount at first?
> 
> Defo wanna see how you get on with this cos I wanna try it.


It is for me mate, used it a few times so i know how to manage it 

I started at 2/3iu pre workout.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So natural insulin is released at 1iu per 10g carbs, does that mean if you're injecting insulin you need to stick to the same ratio? Or does that change?

Also for argument's sake your body has a capacity for 400g of glycogen, would using exogenous insulin take you past that?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> So natural insulin is released at 1iu per 10g carbs, does that mean if you're injecting insulin you need to stick to the same ratio? Or does that change?
> 
> Also for argument's sake your body has a capacity for 400g of glycogen, would using exogenous insulin take you past that?


Natural insulin release has no rule of thumb, mine will be different to the next man and yours too. Hence diabetes 

I don't believe there is a limit on glycogen mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

A solid 12 hours kip  Joys of Mrs being home lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Another decent nights sleep. I'll be fresh for training tomorrow.

Weight wise..... God it's annoying!!

A few pictures of what I've indulged in these last couple of days!!









Quite a few shakes to keep protein high too.

200lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Another decent nights sleep. I'll be fresh for training tomorrow.
> 
> Weight wise..... God it's annoying!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to my world lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Welcome to my world lol


Lol, I've been in your world a loooooong time 

To all those fatties out there.... Fùck you!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, I've been in your world a loooooong time
> 
> To all those fatties out there.... Fùck you!


Lol

Yeah fvvvvck yooooouuu fattys


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol
> 
> Yeah fvvvvck yooooouuu fattys


See how this week pans out


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lunch out today with the Mrs, went to a smoke house called The Red.

I went for a Burger with bacon, egg, pineapple and cheese with chips 

Was well nice.

Just had a shake as I'm driving her back up to sunny Manchester soon, took me 6 hours round trip Friday!! Should do it in 4 tonight.

Shake;



5 weetabix

50g dextrose

60g whey

500ml Gold top 

1100 cals.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Lunch out today with the Mrs, went to a smoke house called The Red.
> 
> I went for a Burger with bacon, egg, pineapple and cheese with chips
> 
> ...


1100 kcals?? That's what I'm talking about, easy as fvck to get the cals in if you have a sh!t appetite.

Looks nice and thick too. Needs a bits of ice cream though IMO lol.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> 1100 kcals?? That's what I'm talking about, easy as fvck to get the cals in if you have a sh!t appetite.
> 
> Looks nice and thick too. Needs a bits of ice cream though IMO lol.


And strawberries!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Pineapple on a burger?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bacon and egg but tie? I think...phwoaaarrrrrrrrrr.......gotta be the best thing.....brown. Sauce?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Bacon and egg but tie? I think...phwoaaarrrrrrrrrr.......gotta be the best thing.....brown. Sauce?


They your bumcheeks?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> They your bumcheeks?


Fraid sooooo.......I get them Out once in a blue moon....ya know, when I'm feeling brave.....be gentle with me...lol.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Fraid sooooo.......I get the. Out once in a blue moon....ya know, when I'm feeling brave.....be gentle with me...lol.....


Lol catch a cold ya know


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> 1100 kcals?? That's what I'm talking about, easy as fvck to get the cals in if you have a sh!t appetite.
> 
> Looks nice and thick too. Needs a bits of ice cream though IMO lol.


5 min job from start to finish prepping and drinking 

Haha, pushing my luck with ice cream 



Adz said:


> Pineapple on a burger?


Of course. Fibre 



Flubs said:


> Fraid sooooo.......I get them Out once in a blue moon....ya know, when I'm feeling brave.....be gentle with me...lol.....


They look lovely buns


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, just waiting on partner and its chest time.

More NPP and Prop in, finishes Wednesday then it's tren ace Thursday onwards with winny and var.

Over half way through, has it been worth it.... Hard to tell yet. Swaying towards no tbh.

Some of the hot flushes are quite uncomfortable, appetite has all but gone and water retention is up and down.

Plan is to wrap this up after the 30 days, take a week off training (away for a week anyway) and cruise for just 4 weeks.

99% sure I'll go back to a traditional cycle lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all, just waiting on partner and its chest time.
> 
> More NPP and Prop in, finishes Wednesday then it's tren ace Thursday onwards with winny and var.
> 
> ...


Well we all appreciate you being the Guinea pig mate lol. At least you've tried it and now know


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Well we all appreciate you being the Guinea pig mate lol. At least you've tried it and now know


Agreed. Don't know unless you try


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Well we all appreciate you being the Guinea pig mate lol. At least you've tried it and now know


No problem lol

Tbh the high test is the only thing out the norm, I think the 700mg NPP a week or 700mg Tren A a week is quite common.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> No problem lol
> 
> Tbh the high test is the only thing out the norm, I think the 700mg NPP a week or 700mg Tren A a week is quite common.


Is it?lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Is it?lol


Yeah, see plenty running 500-700mg a week.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah, see plenty running 500-700mg a week.


Agree, anything less than 600mg of each gives average at best returns


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Agree, anything less than 600mg of each gives average at best returns


I've done 700mg of NPP now, couple more jabs and it's done.

See how it kicks in these next few days.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah, see plenty running 500-700mg a week.


Oh ok


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Agree, anything less than 600mg of each gives average at best returns


I'm on 300mg npp and if things keep going the way they are I'll be very happy


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm on 300mg npp and if things keep going the way they are I'll be very happy


But your on high test though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> But your on high test though


Oh does that make much of a difference then? Because you said they should be be at least...I thought that'd mean I wouldn't do well on 300mg.

I'm a newbie to all this lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Oh does that make much of a difference then? Because you said they should be be at least...I thought that'd mean I wouldn't do well on 300mg.


1st time it should be decent enough.

I ran it at 150mg m/w/f and next time would def do 200mg instead for at least 8 weeks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was cautious with cals though as I knew I was going straight to a cut and didn't want excess fat gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I was cautious with cals though as I knew I was going straight to a cut and didn't want excess fat gains


I know that when I'm cautious with cals because of fat gain I don't gain as much as I could.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I know that when I'm cautious with cals because of fat gain I don't gain as much as I could.


If I did the same cycle again but after the summer then I would of loosened the reigns and made better gains!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> If I did the same cycle again but after the summer then I would of loosened the reigns and made better gains!


This is why I've decided to just bulk and fvck the fat gains,I'll cut them off later.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> This is why I've decided to just bulk and fvck the fat gains,I'll cut them off later.


Best way mate, I just use more drugs as an excuse ha ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Best way mate, I just use more drugs as an excuse ha ha


Lol Gonna bulk til NYE and then do my best cut yet and see where I'm at,see if I'll be ready to compete that year or the year after.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol Gonna bulk til NYE and then do my best cut yet and see where I'm at,see if I'll be ready to compete that year or the year after.


Now that's is something I've never had any inclination whatsoever for.

Look bulky in the winter and abs sneaking out for summer is plenty for me.

More than likely do a cruise and bulk this year and then give up all the gear then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Now that's is something I've never had any inclination whatsoever for.
> 
> Look bulky in the winter and abs sneaking out for summer is plenty for me.
> 
> More than likely do a cruise and bulk this year and then give up all the gear then


Give up completely?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Give up completely?


Yes, for what I'm after it can be done without aas (hopefully)

Nearly 40 and don't want to messing around with steroids anymore.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Yes, for what I'm after it can be done without aas (hopefully)
> 
> Nearly 40 and don't want to messing around with steroids anymore.


Fvck that lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyway you junkies!

Today's session.

Slight Incline Bench - up to 120kg (got to 3 out lol) but that's a nice increase for me.

Did 15,12,10,8 prior.

Flat DB Flys - 3 sets of 12

Cable Flys - 7 sets of 12

Then some bicep work. Was massively pumped! Good old Slin lol

Pre workout - 50g dextrose, 30g whey, 5g Creatine, 20g AAKG

Intra - 30g pepto pro, 50g dextrose, 5g Creatine

Post - 60g whey, 50g dextrose

Meal 1 - 150g rice, 250g mince

Snack for today....



1400 cals lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Anyway you junkies!
> 
> Today's session.
> 
> ...


That look so tasty when I am cutting  :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Anyway you junkies!
> 
> Today's session.
> 
> ...


1400cals? My man lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Anyway you junkies!
> 
> Today's session.
> 
> ...


Just reminded me I need to stick down some choc caramel shortbread slices to my post show treats list :devil2:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> That look so tasty when I am cutting  :lol:


Oh it's good 



FelonE said:


> 1400cals? My man lol


80p for that mate, 181 cals per serving....8 pieces. Píss off, real men have it as 1 



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Just reminded me I need to stick down some choc caramel shortbread slices to my post show treats list :devil2:


Oi! You're in prep, broccoli for you mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A1243R said:


> That look so tasty when I am cutting  :lol:


Me too :blink:

But its either abs or flabs!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Oh it's good
> 
> 80p for that mate, 181 cals per serving....8 pieces. Píss off, real men have it as 1
> 
> Oi! You're in prep, broccoli for you mate


8 pieces? 8 poofter pieces lol one serving


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 8 pieces? 8 poofter pieces lol one serving


I know! Who shares that ?

Had half earlier and washed it down with a pint of milk. Rest I'll have about 4 ish with milk again


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> I know! Who shares that ?
> 
> Had half earlier and washed it down with a pint of milk. Rest I'll have about 4 ish with milk again


have it all in one and then go out and buy another you big puff :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> have it all in one and then go out and buy another you big puff :lol:


Lol, don't need to mate.

Just had 150g rice and 250g mince, rest of flap jack later with milk.

Hache steak and sweet potato fries later then a shake before bed.

Easily 5k cals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

205lbs this morning  Nice jump.

Back done, was a solo session so in and out job. Knackered now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Feeling nice and full today, maybe the NPP is doing its thing 

See what tomorrow brings on the scales!!

Same again for dinner, hache steak with sweet potato fries. Maybe some bread and butter too 

Pic update, arms seem to be slowly getting there. Chest forever lagging pmsl



Think I need some mt2 as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Shoulders destroyed!

Concentrated on rears today as they are lagging, so I'm going to do a bit more with them!

Incline Bench DB Reverse Flys - 15,12,10 Dropset 10,10,10

Seated Reverse Pec Dec - 12,12,12,12

Cable Crossovers - 12,12,20

Seated Smith Press - 15,12,10,8 (up to 90kg)

Rack run DB Lateral Raises - 10 sets of 10

Literally couldn't lift arms to get in my locker lol

Bloody left my food at home! Haven't got time to go home and back, work canteen today for me  think its curry day so that's rice and chicken at some point, I'll have some eggs on toast shortly.

Last jab of the NPP tonight, I've done 10ml but seems it was overfilled as there is a good 2ml in..... So it'll all go in.

Var & Winny from tomorrow with some lovely tren ace  Ready for a break from pinning 

Have a good one!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like the blast is goin well mate, how much longer left on it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RACK said:


> Looks like the blast is goin well mate, how much longer left on it?


10 days tomorrow mate, it's been ok. Nothing mind blowing.

Appetite is coming back though 

1200 cals just consumed for a mid morning snack


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 10 days tomorrow mate, it's been ok. Nothing mind blowing.
> 
> Appetite is coming back though
> 
> 1200 cals just consumed for a mid morning snack


What gear and lab u been using mate?

How many lbs are u up since the cut?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> What gear and lab u been using mate?
> 
> How many lbs are u up since the cut?


Test and Oxys first 10 days

NPP and Test P next day 10 days

Tren, winny and var last 10 days 

Since the cut... 26lbs lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Test and Oxys first 10 days
> 
> NPP and Test P next day 10 days
> 
> ...


 :scared: :thumb:

Fookin ell rob!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Test and Oxys first 10 days
> 
> NPP and Test P next day 10 days
> 
> ...


What lab?

Doses?

26lbs good going


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> :scared: :thumb:
> 
> Fookin ell rob!


Lol, only eat one pizza and put 20lbs on 



skipper1987 said:


> What lab?
> 
> Doses?
> 
> 26lbs good going


Lab is ...... Apollo

Test 400mg ED

Oxy's 250mg ED

NPP 100mg ED

Test P 100mg ED

Tren A 100mg ED

Winny 100mg ED

Var 100mg ED

50mg Proviron ED throughout

40mg Nolva ED throughout

Slin 10iu pre or post, any.

Was going to go NP even with my good prices it was more than double.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, only eat one pizza and put 20lbs on
> 
> Lab is ...... Apollo
> 
> ...


Np getting fookin expensive mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> Np getting fookin expensive mate!


It's a popular lab so people will pay for it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> It's a popular lab so people will pay for it


Isn't that when they make the gear shot and do a runner though? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Isn't that when they make the gear shot and do a runner though? :lol:


Nah, NP has been here a while now. Plus it's just wildcat in disguise


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Nah, NP has been here a while now. Plus it's just wildcat in disguise


Is that legit? That's what I thought but no one else ever said it :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Test and Oxys first 10 days
> 
> NPP and Test P next day 10 days
> 
> ...


I don't understand this blast?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Is that legit? That's what I thought but no one else ever said it :lol:


It's what I was told when it first came out, plus the fact only wildcat distributors sell NP.

NP was made because Wildcat crippled people, including me. New carrier oil, new label and that's NP.

Still both great labs though 



sen said:


> I don't understand this blast?!


I see you've not been reading again Mr.Sen 

Paul Borresen cycle mate. 30 days, high dose.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Nah, NP has been here a while now. Plus it's just wildcat in disguise


I'm off to my bunker mate. Let me know when the fallout stops lol!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> It's what I was told when it first came out, plus the fact only wildcat distributors sell NP.
> 
> NP was made because Wildcat crippled people, including me. New carrier oil, new label and that's NP.
> 
> ...


I'm on my phone mate so takes a while to read through stuff. Just read an interview with that guy. Sounds like he knows his stuff!

Where did you find out about this cycle and how many round of it will you do? You stop for a couple weeks after 30 days, is that right?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Verno said:


> I'm off to my bunker mate. Let me know when the fallout stops lol!


Lol, I've mentioned it loads on here. I tested the first batch of Mtren from them, can't knock them at all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> I'm on my phone mate so takes a while to read through stuff. Just read an interview with that guy. Sounds like he knows his stuff!
> 
> Where did you find out about this cycle and how many round of it will you do? You stop for a couple weeks after 30 days, is that right?


He knew his stuff, but of a loon when it came to gear!!

First saw it on here, I know someone off here I speak to offline tried it and loved it. So thought I'd try it  Granted he did double the test I did in days 1-10.

Yes that's right mate, time off same as time on and go again. See how I feel one week after last jab


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> He knew his stuff, but of a loon when it came to gear!!
> 
> First saw it on here, I know someone off here I speak to offline tried it and loved it. So thought I'd try it  Granted he did double the test I did in days 1-10.
> 
> Yes that's right mate, time off same as time on and go again. See how I feel one week after last jab


Who? 

Nice and full in your latest pic tho mate 

To be fair I prefer longer cycles, starting with a base dose and going by feel and results. Planned cycles never stay to plan, well mine don't


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Who?
> 
> Nice and full in your latest pic tho mate
> 
> To be fair I prefer longer cycles, starting with a base dose and going by feel and results. Planned cycles never stay to plan, well mine don't


Not you lol

Yeah I'm filling a tee out well  Condition isn't great  but I'm not fussed tbh.

I think that's the plan next time mate, maybe just test and mast over 16-20 weeks with moderate doses.

You just add more Tren


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, only eat one pizza and put 20lbs on
> 
> Lab is ...... Apollo
> 
> ...


More than double for np? Mines opposite I pay more for Apollo than np

So when you said cycle was ok but not Amazing any reason why? Gear,diet or training? Not been on ukm for ages so not followed this thread. Was busy coming a daddy again born last week little girl 7lbs


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Not you lol
> 
> Yeah I'm filling a tee out well  Condition isn't great  but I'm not fussed tbh.
> 
> ...


I know not me numpty haha thats why I asked... wrong smiley 

Never used mast... must get on that next run.

And would you believe on tren now :lol: Carbs at 600 and still dropped a lb haha

Hit a 200kg x 6 squat today too :thumbup1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> More than double for np? Mines opposite I pay more for Apollo than np
> 
> So when you said cycle was ok but not Amazing any reason why? Gear,diet or training? Not been on ukm for ages so not followed this thread. Was busy coming a daddy again born last week little girl 7lbs


Congrats Mate :beer:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> I know not me numpty haha thats why I asked... wrong smiley
> 
> Never used mast... must get on that next run.
> 
> ...


How much do you weigh mate? I'm guessing your a unit


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> More than double for np? Mines opposite I pay more for Apollo than np
> 
> So when you said cycle was ok but not Amazing any reason why? Gear,diet or training? Not been on ukm for ages so not followed this thread. Was busy coming a daddy again born last week little girl 7lbs


Congratulations;-)


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> How much do you weigh mate? I'm guessing your a unit


Unit!! I wish but getting there. 13.6st atm, bf is fairly low as still have full vascularity and separation in all muscles, abs etc

Aim is to hit 15st on this cycle, half way through 3rd week now :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Unit!! I wish but getting there. 13.6st atm, bf is fairly low as still have full vascularity and separation in all muscles, abs etc
> 
> Aim is to hit 15st on this cycle, half way through 3rd week now :thumb:


So an all out bulk or trying to stay lean? I know you don't like to say how much and what your running so won't ask lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> More than double for np? Mines opposite I pay more for Apollo than np
> 
> So when you said cycle was ok but not Amazing any reason why? Gear,diet or training? Not been on ukm for ages so not followed this thread. Was busy coming a daddy again born last week little girl 7lbs


I can get NP "cheap" but apollo virtually at cost, for example....

1xT400

1xNPP & Test P Blend

1xNPP

1xTren Ace

1x Tub of Oxys

1x Tub of Var

1x Tub of Winny

2xNolva

2xProviron

1x300iu slin

Little over £100 

Cycle I'm only 20 days in of the 30, can't grumble. Should be in full flow these next few days tbh. Training has been fine, some PB's, diet has been good too.

Aww mate!! Congrats!! 7lb is a nice size, mine were 7lb 2 and 7lb 15


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> I know not me numpty haha thats why I asked... wrong smiley
> 
> Never used mast... must get on that next run.
> 
> ...


Pmsl

Mast is great mate! Love that stuff.

Haha. Bloody hell, ain't Tren an absolute cùnt!!

Mate that's awesome. Bet you was well chuffed. I've just blown my knee out at football


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> So an all out bulk or trying to stay lean? I know you don't like to say how much and what your running so won't ask lol


4 gram Tren


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I can get NP "cheap" but apollo virtually at cost, for example....
> 
> 1xT400
> 
> ...


You fvcking kidding me. You must give good head


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> So an all out bulk or trying to stay lean? I know you don't like to say how much and what your running so won't ask lol


Am not an all out bulk per se, will always keep abs 13-15% is my max and I find keeping around that fairly easy. Did the fat bulk before.... wasn't pretty lol

Haha atm its quite conservative as just the base with only been on my third week... 600 test 400 tren, don't use orals anymore.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Mast is great mate! Love that stuff.
> 
> ...


Suppose to be similar to prov which I do like. Will chuck it in on my cut next year :thumb:

Scary thing is I could easily push it a lot higher, fats are trace though.

Felt fvcking awesome, but was ruined after it lol

Ah thats svcks mate, brother actually done the same few week back and has to get physio and scans done this week!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> I can get NP "cheap" but apollo virtually at cost, for example....
> 
> 1xT400
> 
> ...


Running apollo myself, and its dirt cheap and this is coming from a student so thats CHEAP and spot on, slight pip tho


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I can get NP "cheap" but apollo virtually at cost, for example....
> 
> 1xT400
> 
> ...


Wow that's cheap I would have a little stiffy with that lot for that price lol.

Cheer mate she is a little beauty and see came 1 month early so nurses said full term we would have been looking at a 10lbsy first was a little boy 9lbs so was expecting another beast lol.

Been off all gear a while now since my cut and training and diet has Been lacking to say the least love handles and belly is back big!!! So planning a a cut starting in a few weeks once our lass is back to full health.

Gonna run

Sphinx rip200 1ml eod

Pharma proviron

T3 100mcg ed

Maybe some tbol

And maybe some clen but not sure yet as sides kill me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You fvcking kidding me. You must give good head


Lol, I'm a good customer so they look after me.



Galaxy said:


> Suppose to be similar to prov which I do like. Will chuck it in on my cut next year :thumb:
> 
> Scary thing is I could easily push it a lot higher, fats are trace though.
> 
> ...





Galaxy said:


> Running apollo myself, and its dirt cheap and this is coming from a student so thats CHEAP and spot on, slight pip tho


Defo try it mate. You'll be happy with it.

Haha, well don't you junkie! What's the current cycle then?

Students are millionaires aren't they? 



skipper1987 said:


> Wow that's cheap I would have a little stiffy with that lot for that price lol.
> 
> Cheer mate she is a little beauty and see came 1 month early so nurses said full term we would have been looking at a 10lbsy first was a little boy 9lbs so was expecting another beast lol.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell. 10lb would require stitches defo 

I'm sure the rest was good for you mate, especially after the DNP cut. Nice cycle, never tried tbol, prefer winny.

Clen is fine, just drink plenty and don't attempt to use a pen LOL


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Lol, I'm a good customer so they look after me.
> 
> Defo try it mate. You'll be happy with it.
> 
> ...


Cycle written above somewhere, what it's at now anyway. Feeling great atm alls going good 

And the moment things stall.... boom


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rested up today! Pretty tired tbh so took another 2 hours in bed.

6 weetabix and a pint of milk just had, then some orals lol

Busy day ahead, mental at the moment with work. It's a good and bad thing at times!

Have a good one.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Didn't Paul borresen die at 38? what was the cause? He also says somewhere that he'd choose winstrol over oxy's? Do you agree with that? Starting my blast next week and I have both.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> Didn't Paul borresen die at 38? what was the cause? He also says somewhere that he'd choose winstrol over oxy's? Do you agree with that? Starting my blast next week and I have both.


Thats what Rob's aiming for :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Didn't Paul borresen die at 38? what was the cause? He also says somewhere that he'd choose winstrol over oxy's? Do you agree with that? Starting my blast next week and I have both.


Yeah he did lol Not sure without looking tbh mate.

Yeah I prefer winny too, tried oxys twice now and I defo prefer dbol.

What's the plan?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah he did lol Not sure without looking tbh mate.
> 
> Yeah I prefer winny too, tried oxys twice now and I defo prefer dbol.
> 
> What's the plan?


Defo doing 750 test 500 deca for 20 weeks plus 300 npp 300 test p for first few weeks but dunno if I should use winny or oxy's or both?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> Defo doing 750 test 500 deca for 20 weeks plus 300 npp 300 test p for first few weeks but dunno if I should use winny or oxy's or both?


Use oxys pre workout and winny through the day


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Congrats Mate :beer:


Thanks mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Congratulations;-)


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening.

Aciiiiiiiiid! Terrible acid today lol

Never mind. Anyway, 1ml of lovely Tren in the right glute this morning, seem to leak back out!

So I've just done another 1ml just in case 

Arms tomorrow, possibly got another guy from work joining us next week. Mirin the gainz 

Been hobbling around on my knee today, probably time I went to the docs.

Half day tomorrow, going to get the Mrs from Manchester. Probably have a dirty cheat meal when she gets home


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Evening.
> 
> Aciiiiiiiiid! Terrible acid today lol
> 
> ...


Try apple cider vinegar mate, find it helps with acid and has other benefits too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Try apple cider vinegar mate, find it helps with acid and has other benefits too.


Yeah usually have some in tbh! Best get some. Knock on effect of not taking Omazerperol yesterday I think.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

skipper1987 said:


> More than double for np? Mines opposite I pay more for Apollo than np
> 
> So when you said cycle was ok but not Amazing any reason why? Gear,diet or training? Not been on ukm for ages so not followed this thread. Was busy coming a daddy again born last week little girl 7lbs


nice one skip!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Pop in and say hello if your in manchester bud ;D

Itll be nice to have her back im guessing mate! No more shagging the pooor dogs :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Pop in and say hello if your in manchester bud ;D
> 
> Itll be nice to have her back im guessing mate! No more shagging the pooor dogs :thumb:


Wouldn't want to make you look small mate 

Haha, it'll be nice just to have a decent nights sleep! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies.

Still around 205lbs, I'll take that. Look pretty full come night time, filling my tops out well 

Smashed arms today, lots of exercises, lots of reps, supersets, failures etc

That'll do!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> nice one skip!


Thanks mate hope you well?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Still around 205lbs, I'll take that. Look pretty full come night time, filling my tops out well
> 
> ...


Am missing that feeling!! I feel full but only my waistline!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

This was at work yesterday, a bit of you I think, Suzuka Grey RS5


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> This was at work yesterday, a bit of you I think, Suzuka Grey RS5


You git! Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> You git! Lol


Haha when you are ready I will look after you


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Haha when you are ready I will look after you


Im going to test drive today an 08 plate RS4 and a 10 plate S5 (3ltr V6)! What do you think to them? Which would you prefer?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Im going to test drive today an 08 plate RS4 and a 10 plate S5 (3ltr V6)! What do you think to them? Which would you prefer?


From those 2 I would choose RS4 all day. Brilliant car, just not as fast as I expected.

Definitely a quick car, I just expected more.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Evening.
> 
> Aciiiiiiiiid! Terrible acid today lol
> 
> Never mind. Anyway, 1ml of lovely Tren in the right glute this morning, seem to leak back out!


Sure it was the tren leaking?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Sure it was the tren leaking?


Lol, yes it wasn't my àrsehole


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all,

Nothing major to report. Appetite is up and down like a yoyo, orals I think are the cause.

Since Friday morning I've probably had 2k cals a day  Off to see Paloma Faith tonight so opportunity to force some junk down me - better than nothing.

I think this cycle has proven to me that sides outweigh gains. Have I eaten enough.... Some days 5k+ some half of that. Training, all gold. Some Pb's hit.

Sleep, pants lol. So rest has been a factor. Body composition, some days looking lovely and full  Some..... Not so full.

Last week of this anyway, so 6-7 more jabs of tren and a few anabolic skittles 

Will I do it again, probably not. Plan for next time, just keep it simple.

Test - 800mg EW

Mast - 800mg EW

Dbol - 50mg ED (1-8 weeks)

16 - 20 weeks on that.

Have a good one


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Nothing major to report. Appetite is up and down like a yoyo, orals I think are the cause.
> 
> ...


At least you've done it, rather than wondering what if! Onward and upward from here  new cycle looks good and sometimes its the simple things that can be more affective!

Enjoy paloma faith, can't stand her myself but each to their own haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> At least you've done it, rather than wondering what if! Onward and upward from here  new cycle looks good and sometimes its the simple things that can be more affective!
> 
> Enjoy paloma faith, can't stand her myself but each to their own haha


Exactly mate, always responded well to mast and dbol so seems the best way to go.

Haha, Mrs booked it before Xmas. I'd forgot about it tbh


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

At least you tried it, only way to find out.

Have a good night


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Knackered!! Home at 12 lol Alarm at 4.30 

Can't skipped today, another guy from work is joining us so isn't fair to miss 1st one 

She was good, really good entertainer and a great singer.

Chest time!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great chest session,

Slight incline DB Bench

Flat Bench Flys

Cable Flys - Various Pulley Positions

Chest Press Machine SS Pressups

Tricep work 

Ruined and the two others were lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Great chest session,
> 
> Slight incline DB Bench
> 
> ...


I'm coming to train with you tomorrow lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm coming to train with you tomorrow lol


Lol I'm not training tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol I'm not training tomorrow


What? Fvck off I've walked halfway to your yours


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Knackered!! Home at 12 lol Alarm at 4.30
> 
> Can't skipped today, another guy from work is joining us so isn't fair to miss 1st one
> 
> ...


Going to watch her myself on Friday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What? Fvck off I've walked halfway to your yours


Did you forget the biscuits?



G-man99 said:


> Going to watch her myself on Friday


She's very good mate, quite funny too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Did you forget the biscuits?
> 
> She's very good mate, quite funny too.


Yeah lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah lol


Gonna have some biscuits tonight I think, in the mood for some


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Gonna have some biscuits tonight I think, in the mood for some


Which ones?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Which ones?


Thinking hob nobs, maybe Jaffa cakes.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Thinking hob nobs, maybe Jaffa cakes.....


Mm Jaffa Cakes

Gonna go get some soon now cos of you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Mm Jaffa Cakes
> 
> Gonna go get some soon now cos of you


Good lad! Twin box, 24 in one sitting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Good lad! Twin box, 24 in one sitting


To start


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I used to dislike paloma faith until I saw her on Jonathan Ross and she's been a guilty pleasure ever since. I've got a thing for the quirky girls though, I've been on a Kate Nash kick ever since a song of hers came on the ipod randomly last week. Nothing like getting a pb on Deadlifts listening to 'foundations' lol

As for the cycle won't that gear still be floating around for a little while after you've finished? The test anyway. Still not too late for some gainzz.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I used to dislike paloma faith until I saw her on Jonathan Ross and she's been a guilty pleasure ever since. I've got a thing for the quirky girls though, I've been on a Kate Nash kick ever since a song of hers came on the ipod randomly last week. Nothing like getting a pb on Deadlifts listening to 'foundations' lol
> 
> As for the cycle won't that gear still be floating around for a little while after you've finished? The test anyway. Still not too late for some gainzz.


She was throwing some shapes out last night, some "I would" moments 

Yeah the test will be floating around a while longer, gainz to be had still!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning ladies,

No training today. No car till this afternoon, Mrs is waiting for it to be delivered by work.

Think I'm going to buy a run around for the gym and dogs to go in..... Not sure yet.

Anyway, just eating 200g chicken and 200g rice outside at work. Well nice day!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

new car?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> new car?


Mrs company car mate, probably something Vauxhall have created lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Mrs company car mate, probably something Vauxhall have created lol


It will be a white Mokka


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> It will be a white Mokka


Lol, probably a Corsa or Astra.

Doesn't bother me 

I'm just a tight àrse when it comes to cars, could go and buy one today. Just can't justify wasting my savings!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Back and a little bi's this morning.

Rack Pulls - up to 180kg for 8 (felt easy tbh)

Lat Pull Downs - 4 sets of 12

BOR - 4 sets 12

Seated Rows - 4 sets of 10-12

Preacher Curls SS DB Hammer Curls

Done

@Adz car came, Seat Ibiza. It's shíte lol So she's sending it back this weekend.

Didn't jab Tren this morning, CBA if I'm honest. I'll do 2ml tomorrow to make up for today.

Menu today, chicken, rice, pasta, whey, maybe a pizza tonight lol oh and got a 5 pack of hob nob flapjacks to snack on during the day. Have a good one!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Unlucky mate, yea they are sh!te haha does she get a choice or allowance?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Unlucky mate, yea they are sh!te haha does she get a choice or allowance?


Lol

She can choose between either.

She's gone with a company car until she's past her 3 month period, don't want to commit to a car then be out of work!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> @Adz car came, Seat Ibiza. It's shíte lol So she's sending it back this weekend.
> 
> Have a good one!!


wasn't the Cupra then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> wasn't the Cupra then


No lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning sluts!

Shoulders smashed, another session doing more on rears.

If another nob at work says "it's hot isn't it" I'm going to staple their lips to the wall 

I think they forget I'm the guy who wears t-shirts in December lol

Anyway, CBA to jab at all now. Best do one tonight though 

Probably 4ml and get it used up!

Last 2 days at work, can't wait to have some time off and I'm switching my emails off for once! Defo need some space away from work.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sluts!
> 
> Shoulders smashed, another session doing more on rears.
> 
> ...


This sounds like my game, pics!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sluts!
> 
> Shoulders smashed, another session doing more on rears.
> 
> ...


I was sat in my office yesterday freeeezing in a winter cardigan, damn air con!! :laugh:

Plans for time off, you going away?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I was sat in my office yesterday freeeezing in a winter cardigan, damn air con!! :laugh:
> 
> Plans for time off, you going away?


Embrace the air con!! I have a fan on me all year round and the air con on! Then again you midgets must be cooler as you are so low to the ground :lol:

@TELBOR i do not know anything about your cycle and plans for this so i think you should update me and i can ridicule you accordingly


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Embrace the air con!! I have a fan on me all year round and the air con on! Then again you midgets must be cooler as you are so low to the ground :lol:
> 
> @TELBOR i do not know anything about your cycle and plans for this so i think you should update me and i can ridicule you accordingly


Oooooo, that was below the belt..........awaits further midget jokes:tongue:

As soon as I stepped out of the office I wanted the air con back so I'm sort of embracing it today, huddled in my cardigan again.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oooooo, that was below the belt..........awaits further midget jokes:tongue:
> 
> As soon as I stepped out of the office I wanted the air con back so I'm sort of embracing it today, huddled in my cardigan again.


Everything you do is below my belt.....i mean below the belt :whistling:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Everything you do is below my belt.....i mean below the belt :whistling:


Plus side of being a midget!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> I was sat in my office yesterday freeeezing in a winter cardigan, damn air con!! :laugh:
> 
> Plans for time off, you going away?


What!! You're one of them aren't you? Always cold lol

We're going away with the dogs to Filey 



Chelsea said:


> Embrace the air con!! I have a fan on me all year round and the air con on! Then again you midgets must be cooler as you are so low to the ground :lol:
> 
> @TELBOR i do not know anything about your cycle and plans for this so i think you should update me and i can ridicule you accordingly


Haha, was a 30 day blast. Jab every day


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> What!! You're one of them aren't you? Always cold lol
> 
> We're going away with the dogs to Filey
> 
> Haha, was a 30 day blast. Jab every day


Yep, I do tend to be cold a lot, and then when everyone else is cold, I'm warm....I'm not wired up right. :laugh:

Ahh fab, have a lovely time! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, was a 30 day blast. Jab every day


Really, what were the doses? And how did you get on?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Yep, I do tend to be cold a lot, and then when everyone else is cold, I'm warm....I'm not wired up right. :laugh:
> 
> Ahh fab, have a lovely time! :thumbup1:


I think it's a woman thing lol

I'm sure we will! Need a rest.



Chelsea said:


> Really, what were the doses? And how did you get on?


Day 1-10 1ml Test 400

Day 11-20 1ml Test P and NPP

Day 21-30 1ml Tren Ace

Oxys at the start, winny and var now.

How did I get on..... It's not something I'll do again. Jabs are annoying, hot flushes got quite bad into week 2/3. BP has been up and down, sleep hit and miss.

Next time I'm keeping it simple


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I think it's a woman thing lol
> 
> I'm sure we will! Need a rest.
> 
> ...


5g Creatine pre-workout mate,crazy gains


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 5g Creatine pre-workout mate,crazy gains


With 100ml water?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> With 100ml water?


75ml to start mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 75ml to start mate


Won't that be too concentrated mate....?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Won't that be too concentrated mate....?


For the ordinary man yeah not superdose TELBOR lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Won't that be too concentrated mate....?


New avi mate? Tan? On phone it's fecking tiny!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> New avi mate? Tan? On phone it's fecking tiny!!


You mirrin? 

Last week of cut that pic lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> You mirrin?
> 
> Last week of cut that pic lol


Was tryin to.... too small :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Was tryin to.... too small :lol:


Just checked website and it is small lol

Not sure why. I'll change it back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all!

Last session just done before I have a week off.

Chest and Arms 

@G-man99 kindly sent me some of the Venom Brawn pre workout to try, wasn't sure what dose I should use so measured out 20g. @Sharpy76 has tried this too.

So I had that 20 mins before, with some var and a little splash of slin.

Pleasantly surprised with the pre workout, amazing focus and weights felt.... Well felt like nothing!

DB Incline Bench - up to 36's (Max weight!) stopped at 22 reps lol

DB Flys - lots of them 

Cable flys - 4 sets high pulley, 2 sets low pulley

EZ bar standing curls - 4 sets of 20,15,12,10

Seated Preacher Curls - 4 sets 12

Rope Pull downs - 4 sets 20

Standing DB Hammer and Alternate Curls - 4 sets of 12

Single Arm Cable Push Downs - 4 sets of 20

Then BOOM!! Massive crash lol Felt bloody awful.

Pre workout repeated on me and a little sick came up, G-Man will tell you this drink is disgusting lol

Anyway, whilst it was good it was very good, focus, pump, strength and stamina through the roof. But the come down.... Awful.

Off out tonight with my parents with my aunty and uncle who have come across from New Zealand to visit, should be nice.

Monday were off to Filey for the week for a break with the dogs, ready for it to get away from work.

Last jab tomorrow, high doses...... Overrated


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Any reason you don't barbell if the db's are too light?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> Any reason you don't barbell if the db's are too light?


I planned to tbh mate, but the 2 racks and 2 smiths were in use!

No biggie, chest is in bits already lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> I planned to tbh mate, but the 2 racks and 2 smiths were in use!
> 
> No biggie, chest is in bits already lol


The joys of pure gym lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> The joys of pure gym lol


Exactly! Eastern Europeans taking everything today lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

TELBOR said:


> Exactly! Eastern Europeans taking everything today lol


No xercise4less around by you? Much more equipment than my old pure gym


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> I planned to tbh mate, but the 2 racks and 2 smiths were in use!
> 
> No biggie, chest is in bits already lol


The pure gym I'm going to join goes up to 50kg. :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Last session just done before I have a week off.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it mate but the taste is indescribable!!!!

I got some Mr Hyde pre today and that is very good stuff.

Taste is great (blue raz) and had the best session of my cycle today

Didn't make me feel wired but awake and ready to push on every rep.

Had a few beers last night and a bag of wine gums watching Paloma and today during training, my veins where bursting through my skin.

Had few comments of some regular trainers saying I was looking the best they have seen me.

Just wish I was bigger now with this condition


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Last session just done before I have a week off.
> 
> ...


 @Abc987 has had some too (Venom 2.0)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> No xercise4less around by you? Much more equipment than my old pure gym


Nah mate, a few independent places and that's about it. It's not too bad as they have a few of everything.

It's cheap and convenient 



A1243R said:


> The pure gym I'm going to join goes up to 50kg. :thumb:


Coming soon apparently 



G-man99 said:


> Glad you liked it mate but the taste is indescribable!!!!
> 
> I got some Mr Hyde pre today and that is very good stuff.
> 
> ...


Bloody fowl ain't it lol

Still feel a little buzz now.

Yeah seen a few mention that Mr Hyde, sounds good. Lol, beer and wine gums 

What did you think to her? I thought she was great.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Nah mate, a few independent places and that's about it. It's not too bad as they have a few of everything.
> 
> It's cheap and convenient
> 
> ...


First few songs I was thinking it was going to be dull, but she got going and yeah was really good night.

Good venue as well as it was open air in a forest, people bought in their own food/drinks etc and was a good festival type vibe going on


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Nah mate, a few independent places and that's about it. It's not too bad as they have a few of everything.
> 
> It's cheap and convenient
> 
> ...





G-man99 said:


> Glad you liked it mate but the taste is indescribable!!!!
> 
> I got some Mr Hyde pre today and that is very good stuff.
> 
> ...


My local supp store was having a promo day for the pro supps range, also tried the blue raspberry Hyde myself, tastes quite good, will give a tub a go when my bbw charge has run out

Also tried some of their chocolate fudge cake whey and one of their amino drinks

Guy also chucked me a couple of hotdogs lol always a bonus haha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> My local supp store was having a promo day for the pro supps range, also tried the blue raspberry Hyde myself, tastes quite good, will give a tub a go when my bbw charge has run out
> 
> Also tried some of their chocolate fudge cake whey and one of their amino drinks
> 
> Guy also chucked me a couple of hotdogs lol always a bonus haha


I got the Mr Hyde from BBW, cheapest around for that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> First few songs I was thinking it was going to be dull, but she got going and yeah was really good night.
> 
> Good venue as well as it was open air in a forest, people bought in their own food/drinks etc and was a good festival type vibe going on


Yeah same here mate, was at Sherwood Forest. Took loads of food with us lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> @Abc987 has had some too (Venom 2.0)


Hasn't come yet mate but as soon as it arrives I'll give it a go. What's the recommended dosage on the tub?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Abc987 said:


> Hasn't come yet mate but as soon as it arrives I'll give it a go. What's the recommended dosage on the tub?


Nueroscience reckons between 8-14g per serving

Think I put around 45-50g in your sample

telbor had his today and posted both together


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Nueroscience reckons between 8-14g per serving
> 
> Think I put around 45-50g in your sample
> 
> telbor had his today and posted both together


I wasn't sure so used 20g


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> I wasn't sure so used 20g


Your just on a mega dosing month though, thought you would of done 20g in a drink and had 2 x 5g lines whilst between sets


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Your just on a mega dosing month though, thought you would of done 20g in a drink and had 2 x 5g lines whilst between sets


Next time maybe lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Next time maybe lol


I'd imagine your brain would melt with the taste of the stuff


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Nueroscience reckons between 8-14g per serving
> 
> Think I put around 45-50g in your sample
> 
> telbor had his today and posted both together


Will be here Monday then probably.

I'll go with robs dose of 20g. Fvck it I'll just split it in 2, I need a good boos work is killing me ATM.

Just on the way home now, fancied an ice cream so went into the co op and got those new peanut butter cornettos. They're well nice. The walk home is about 10-15 mins and they wer melting so are 3. Diet is done, work has taken over and Ive had enough of felling shvt. Gonna start enjoying myself and my food and worry about dieting next year lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Nueroscience reckons between 8-14g per serving
> 
> Think I put around 45-50g in your sample
> 
> telbor had his today and posted both together


Haha he pushes that pre on here as bad as labs are pushed


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Haha he pushes that pre on here as bad as labs are pushed


I love my stims and have used loads of pre workouts over the years. Be good to see if it is any good although I don't hold much hope tbh.

These days none come close to hacks stims for effectiveness and cost. Love powerstack


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> I love my stims and have used loads of pre workouts over the years. Be good to see if it is any good although I don't hold much hope tbh.
> 
> These days none come close to hacks stims for effectiveness and cost. Love powerstack


Haha I gave away 2 pots of the powerstack, way too stimy for me lol Still actually have some of his t5s left from last summer...was gittery as fook from them!! Caffeine is my limit!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> Haha I gave away 2 pots of the powerstack, way too stimy for me lol Still actually have some of his t5s left from last summer...was gittery as fook from them!! Caffeine is my limit!!


Tried preboost?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

BrahmaBull said:


> Tried preboost?


Have yeah..... wasn't impressed really! Did no more than caffeine alone..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Galaxy said:


> Have yeah..... wasn't impressed really! Did no more than caffeine alone..


Shocked, I love the stuff. Feels like total focus for me.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BrahmaBull said:


> Shocked, I love the stuff. Feels like total focus for me.


I like pre-boost myself.

Need 3 though, quite subtle in terms of a buzz but helps to get some focus


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> I like pre-boost myself.
> 
> Need 3 though, quite subtle in terms of a buzz but helps to get some focus


Only gone high as 2 so far but more is always better


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BrahmaBull said:


> Only gone high as 2 so far but more is always better


I do like my stims though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well.... This pre workout has wiped me out lol

Appetite was crap since, couldn't even finish my meal with the family. Had a fuzzy head all night


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Well.... This pre workout has wiped me out lol
> 
> Appetite was crap since, couldn't even finish my meal with the family. Had a fuzzy head all night


Horrible that feeling from bad pre-workout! You tried Assault? That's the best for me, no crash


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Horrible that feeling from bad pre-workout! You tried Assault? That's the best for me, no crash


Yeah it was very annoying!! I have, was ok. Never really got a buzz from it.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Well.... This pre workout has wiped me out lol
> 
> Appetite was crap since, couldn't even finish my meal with the family. Had a fuzzy head all night


Was that the Mr hyde?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Was that the Mr hyde?


Venom 2.0 mate - VENOM 2.0

@G-man99 kindly sent it me


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Venom 2.0 mate - VENOM 2.0
> 
> @G-man99 kindly sent it me


Ah that's right, saw he'd mentioned something about hyde as well, got a bit confused.

Sounds like its a winner haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> Last session just done before I have a week off.
> 
> ...


I get horrible comedowns on pre-workout


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I get horrible comedowns on pre-workout


I'll use the rest of it up lol just lower the dose a little


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I'll use the rest of it up lol just lower the dose a little


Snort one line instead of two mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Snort one line instead of two mate


Was thinking suppository?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Was thinking suppository?


Always about bums with you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Always about bums with you


Yeah Mrs says that too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Checking in cúnt wipes!

Diet, eat what I want 

Training.... Dying to train. Really annoying lol

Been out and about today, bit of retail therapy. Weather is crap.

That's it.

Peace out you Hench pricks!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Checking in cúnt wipes! Diet, eat what I want  Training.... Dying to train. Really annoying lol Been out and about today, bit of retail therapy. Weather is crap. That's it. Peace out you Hench pricks!!


sounds good mate! You enjoying it? Can't you nip out and find a local gym :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> sounds good mate! You enjoying it? Can't you nip out and find a local gym :thumb:


Enjoying the rest from work mate!

I could, but I need a break from the aches and pains and it'll be good for the old CNS


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

What's happening @TELBOR, hope you're well?

Back of of hols now so missed how your little experiment went, was it worth it? Or are you gonna stick to the more traditional cycles in future?

Think I must've hit the 16st mark before I started reigning in my diet this week lol. Weigh in Saturday so I'll see what's going down then!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> What's happening @TELBOR, hope you're well?
> 
> Back of of hols now so missed how your little experiment went, was it worth it? Or are you gonna stick to the more traditional cycles in future?
> 
> Think I must've hit the 16st mark before I started reigning in my diet this week lol. Weigh in Saturday so I'll see what's going down then!


Have a good one? Saw your profile pic on whatsapp..... You look black


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ffs it's missed half my post @sharpy76

@lorian this update is pants for tapatalk mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

> Have a good one? Saw your profile pic on whatsapp..... You look black


Yeah it was great mate!

I told the missus to do some MTII but she was having none of it. The result, me black, her white, she had the right hump lol!!










Come back really refreshed and raring to go. Finished cycle on 23rd June and only had 1 cruise jab so got a little while yet before I can blast>_>


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Ffs it's missed half my post @sharpy76
> 
> @lorian this update is pants for tapatalk mate


It's doing my nut in mate, love tapa and it's ruined it.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

My tapatalk didn't update so still good lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all,

Still haven't lifted since last Saturday, today maybe my breaking point lol

Yesterday I didn't have a single carb, except for greens. Been eating way too many this last 2 weeks leading up to time off and being off results being - watery mess


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

P.S - posts don't look how they are written! Crap update to tapatalk and the new forum!!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> P.S - posts don't look how they are written! Crap update to tapatalk and the new forum!!


Is your estrogen high? ya big cry baby!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Is your estrogen high? ya big cry baby!!


Sky high ☺

It's ok for you sat at your desk all day


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Sky high ☺ It's ok for you sat at your desk all day


I'll have you know, I am going out today for 20 mins :--)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I'll have you know, I am going out today for 20 mins :--)


Hope it wasn't too strenuous mate 

I can't talk, I'm laying in the garden soaking up the Vit D


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Hope it wasn't too strenuous mate
> 
> I can't talk, I'm laying in the garden soaking up the Vit D


Sounds a bit **** lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Sounds a bit **** lol


Someone sounds jelly I've been soaking up the Rays lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Someone sounds jelly I've been soaking up the Rays lol


I'm guessing someone's on holiday lol

Where you gone?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I'm guessing someone's on holiday lol
> 
> Where you gone?


Haha, week off work mate. Been away a few days and home now.

Boring this no training bollocks!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Day 3 of zero/minimal carbs 










4 bacon, 4 eggs


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Day 3 of zero/minimal carbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ssshhj don't tell Tommy banana he will be turning in his grave saying how timing carbs and no carbs had no effect on weight loss!

Eggs and bacon look cracking by the way lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Ssshhj don't tell Tommy banana he will be turning in his grave saying how timing carbs and no carbs had no effect on weight loss!
> 
> Eggs and bacon look cracking by the way lol


Haha, well I know what works for me from my cut with Liam 

They were great! Can't beat poached eggs


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Haha, well I know what works for me from my cut with Liam
> 
> They were great! Can't beat poached eggs


Me too mate. 
Free range I hope?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Me too mate.
> Free range I hope?


Yep, prefer the yokes lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

> Day 3 of zero/minimal carbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good dude!!!

Need twice as much though imo, shame you're cutting


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Damn that looks good dude!!!
> 
> Need twice as much though imo, shame you're cutting


Haha, only a mini cut mate. Rebound wasn't great and I took the píss!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Haven't trained legs in about 6 weeks with the shítty knees..... Still look good to me


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is a very nice pair of quads mister.....but....but....I'm strangely drawn to the bacon and eggs....hurrr hurrr :whistling:  ps, nice avi...but.....distracting....lol! Pull your knickers up.....haha...no, no don't! Yes, do, no don't.........darn...can't make up me mind....haha....have a great weekend...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> That is a very nice pair of quads mister.....but....but....I'm strangely drawn to the bacon and eggs....hurrr hurrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I'm glad you like my quads.... I think?!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

> Lol. I'm glad you like my quads.... I think?!


 looking good mate lol

This tapatalk version is sh1t!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs looking good mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Legs looking good mate


Nothing else is PMSL

Was going to talk to you about a run around TT, things to look out for etc only a MK1 3.2..... What do you think?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Nothing else is PMSL Was going to talk to you about a run around TT, things to look out for etc only a MK1 3.2..... What do you think?


I'm not sure bud, will ask a techy tomorrow for you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I'm not sure bud, will ask a techy tomorrow for you


Cheers mate, found one that looks pretty smart.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

> Cheers mate, found one that looks pretty smart.


Yea looks good! Will keep going til it's RS5 time haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Legs are looking very sexy mate, serious leg gains.

2 eggs though man? Wtf?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Yea looks good! Will keep going til it's RS5 time haha


Mrs won't let me use savings for one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Legs are looking very sexy mate, serious leg gains.
> 
> 2 eggs though man? Wtf?


Cheers Christopher  4 eggs not 2 lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Mrs won't let me use savings for one


tell her who's boss mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Haven't trained legs in about 6 weeks with the shítty knees..... Still look good to me


concentrate on the hams whilst knees recover. wide stance stuff shouldn't hit em as much. sumo deads can get the inner thigh big too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> tell her who's boss mate


I do.... It's her lol Gotta keep eyes on the prize - house!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> concentrate on the hams whilst knees recover. wide stance stuff shouldn't hit em as much. sumo deads can get the inner thigh big too


It's a fùcker mate, literally walking upstairs in the house it kills lol But that's a good shout to look at doing something!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> It's a fùcker mate, literally walking upstairs in the house it kills lol But that's a good shout to look at doing something!


was foam rolling my knees over Christmas. did a lot of good quite quick. wearing a knee brace will help too.

my gym has an excellent leg extension machine. can't do Jack sh1t weight on it but it cuts up your legs well. good tear drop coming but looks like its ruptured some knee tissue I injured last year whilst squatting....

anyway a few ideas...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Haven't trained legs in about 6 weeks with the shítty knees..... Still look good to me


good set of wheels mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> good set of wheels mate!


Good legs mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quoted wrong person lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Quoted wrong person lol


He does have good wheels tho lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> He does have good wheels tho lol


Haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Good legs mate


Thanks


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Quads are looking cracking mate,mid love a pair like that!

*im not even going to try to quote the post with the pic in

**and that fecking smiley is supposed to be after the line above this one...?! What's going on with this since the update?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Quads are looking cracking mate,mid love a pair like that!
> 
> *im not even going to try to quote the post with the pic in
> 
> **and that fecking smiley is supposed to be after the line above this one...?! What's going on with this since the update?!


Neglected too. Wonder if I stopped training chest it would grow LOL Mate the update is wánk!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Neglected too. Wonder if I stopped training chest it would grow LOL Mate the update is wánk!!


I'll second that!!

couldnt even reply to something in my own journal yesterday...plus the page with all my thread subs has gone, so have to search high and low for the ones I follow.

Site has gone to s**t


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I'll second that!!
> 
> couldnt even reply to something in my own journal yesterday...plus the page with all my thread subs has gone, so have to search high and low for the ones I follow.
> 
> Site has gone to s**t


Can't have been tested before the switch, really annoying!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Can't have been tested before the switch, really annoying!


Can't stand it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Can't stand it


Best join TM lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Best join TM lol


Tempted


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd write my session up...but it'll probably miss it all. Nailed it though lol


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking well mate..... :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Looking well mate.....


Cheers mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all! Back, abs and cardio time


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Have fun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Have fun


Was a decent session, can tell I'm running on now carbs lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, 7th day of no/minimal carbs. All good, dropped a load of water and looking much better


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Morning all, 7th day of no/minimal carbs. All good, dropped a load of water and looking much better


Good stuff mate B)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Good stuff mate B)


Coming off a treat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Coming off a treat


LOW AND BEHOLD ITS MISSED MAJORITY OF THE POST!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> LOW AND BEHOLD ITS MISSED MAJORITY OF THE POST!


Fvcking gay innit


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Fvcking gay innit


Wánk. Stopping me posting in threads tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Wánk. Stopping me posting in threads tbh


Same,bored of it already


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Same,bored of it already


Bet you posts are down!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Bet you posts are down!


f**k it, don't care anymore lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Coming off a treat


Same here. What you running atm?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Same here. What you running atm?


Whey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Whey


FFS MISSED 90% off AGAIN!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Whey


Lol fvck me you're natty now?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Lol fvck me you're natty now?


200mg each week lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

<3 that is all


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> 200mg each week lol


Not much protein in that lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> <3 that is all


Empty post lol Tapatalk and new forum is crap!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Not much protein in that lol


Don't want to get too big!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Don't want to get too big!


You won't have to worry about that lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> You won't have to worry about that lol


Lol I'm cutting up nicely


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol I'm cutting up nicely


Good good. We're showing these halfassed cutters how it's done mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Good good. We're showing these halfassed cutters how it's done mate


Trying mate, need some T3 at some point lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Trying mate, need some T3 at some point lol


Get it in ya mate,works wonders for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Get it in ya mate,works wonders for me


I'll get some next week lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Legs are looking big! Would love legs that size!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Legs are looking big! Would love legs that size!


You wouldn't when it comes to clothes lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening! 8 days in and 16.2lbs down - I got dis shít 

Had a few carbs last night, 140g sweet spuds. Felt pretty lethargic these last few days.

Shouldnt really need any assistance tbh, it flys off me lol

Shredsville here I come


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Evening! 8 days in and 16.2lbs down - I got dis shít
> 
> Had a few carbs last night, 140g sweet spuds. Felt pretty lethargic these last few days.
> 
> ...


What you doing to shift it?

I am coming upto my fourth week cutting 4 mile run 3 x a week and cardio at the gym 3 times a week low carb days no carb days and calorie deficit scales are staying the same been down 8lbs then back up and then back down 4lbs but I am loosing bf and looking leaner so more a recomp I think?? Either that or am s**t at cutting?? Lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Evening! 8 days in and 16.2lbs down - I got dis shít
> 
> Had a few carbs last night, 140g sweet spuds. Felt pretty lethargic these last few days.
> 
> ...


What you doing to shift it?

I am coming upto my fourth week cutting 4 mile run 3 x a week and cardio at the gym 3 times a week low carb days no carb days and calorie deficit scales are staying the same been down 8lbs then back up and then back down 4lbs but I am loosing bf and looking leaner so more a recomp I think?? Either that or am s**t at cutting?? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Evening! 8 days in and 16.2lbs down - I got dis shít
> 
> Had a few carbs last night, 140g sweet spuds. Felt pretty lethargic these last few days.
> 
> ...


Smashing it my brother from another mother.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Evening! 8 days in and 16.2lbs down - I got dis shít
> 
> Had a few carbs last night, 140g sweet spuds. Felt pretty lethargic these last few days.
> 
> ...


Smashing it my brother from another mother.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

> Evening! 8 days in and 16.2lbs down - I got dis shít
> 
> Had a few carbs last night, 140g sweet spuds. Felt pretty lethargic these last few days.
> 
> ...


Hang on, I'm confused!

A week or so before I went away you said you could still see abs, wtf went wrong?!?!

Did the kcals get out of hand?

Good work on losing 16lbs in that short amount of time though, must've been a sh!t load of water lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@skipper1987 it's just no carbs, high protein, lots of water, green tea, Vit c, weights and cardio 

@sharpy76 I did mate, abs have always been there. Love handles came back hard!! Lol. It's all good mate


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> @skipper1987 it's just no carbs, high protein, lots of water, green tea, Vit c, weights and cardio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much same as me then 
Am using
Tren
Mast
Test
T3
And some sarm sxbarnes recommend.
How much cardio you doing?

Think like I said am not making the scales drop by lbs but I am loosing bf and gaining muscle so more a recomp?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Am I the only fecker still bulking over the summer? Bunch of ponses the lot of ye  

How's strength holding up rob? Nice drop already


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Am I the only fecker still bulking over the summer? Bunch of ponses the lot of ye  

How's strength holding up rob? Nice drop already


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Pretty much same as me then
> Am using
> Tren
> Mast
> ...


I'm running 200mg mast each week, that's my cruise choice 

You probably are mate, recomps are hard to do so good effort!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Am I the only fecker still bulking over the summer? Bunch of ponses the lot of ye
> 
> How's strength holding up rob? Nice drop already


Strength is all good, see how it is for chest Monday! Haha. You're lean though, I took the píss


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@skipper1987 cardio is 20 mins speed intervals post workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Are you having cheat meals?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Are you having cheat meals?


Nope. Had the 140g sweet spuds as my carb up mate. I'm all over this shít!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Nope. Had the 140g sweet spuds as my carb up mate. I'm all over this shít!!


Good man. I've just had 1 Rich Tea,first deviation in 9 days lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Good man. I've just had 1 Rich Tea,first deviation in 9 days lol


1! Bet you wanted more lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Good man. I've just had 1 Rich Tea,first deviation in 9 days lol


1! Bet you wanted more lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Good man. I've just had 1 Rich Tea,first deviation in 9 days lol


1! Bet you wanted more lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 1! Bet you wanted more lol


I did lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I did lol


Hope you didn't open a fresh pack and just take 1 ?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I did lol


Hope you didn't open a fresh pack and just take 1 ?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Little update pic, pre bed, zero pump blah blah blah


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey Rob it got you in the end too then! :lol:

Where re did the 16lbs come from?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Hope you didn't open a fresh pack and just take 1 ?!


Lok nah Mrs had a pack already open


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Little update pic, pre bed, zero pump blah blah blah


Looking really good mate,keep up the good work


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Little update pic, pre bed, zero pump blah blah blah


Looking really good mate,keep up the good work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Hey Rob it got you in the end too then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, belly got me! Water mate, fat is just starting to shift now as skin has just all weird like it does lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Looking really good mate,keep up the good work


Cheers mate!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking good @TELBOR, you must be happy with where you are at the mo?

Whats your future cycle plans, any idea? When and what?!

Been cruising for almost 4wks now, it's actually flying by tbh!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Triceps looking great there mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Looking good @TELBOR, you must be happy with where you are at the mo?
> 
> Whats your future cycle plans, any idea? When and what?!
> 
> Been cruising for almost 4wks now, it's actually flying by tbh!


Thanks mate, depleted to fùck but got my eyes on the prize! Happy at the moment. Haven't decided on a cycle yet, I'm thinking just high mast (1g) with a little test. Same for the cruise, 4th week since last jab, no rush to get back on. How you looking?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Triceps looking great there mate


Thanks mate, probably would look better if I had some Tren flowing through me


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

> Thanks mate, depleted to fùck but got my eyes on the prize! Happy at the moment. Haven't decided on a cycle yet, I'm thinking just high mast (1g) with a little test. Same for the cruise, 4th week since last jab, no rush to get back on. How you looking?


High mast low test? Never seen that combo before tbh, thought you'd be on the tren train lol. Test is king imo! Have no idea what I'm going to be doing, will no doubt discuss nearer to the time.

Considering I hammered the food and ate anything and everything for about 10 days when I went away, I'm not looking too bad. Diet has been bang on for two weeks now and carbs have been upped slightly this week. I'm sitting at around 15st 4lb so a whole stone heavier from my cut. Hopefully be blasting in another 4wks time!! Here's a update pic from Saturday morning, excuse the bed head lol...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Sharpy76 with those arms youll always look fecking great :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> High mast low test? Never seen that combo before tbh, thought you'd be on the tren train lol. Test is king imo! Have no idea what I'm going to be doing, will no doubt discuss nearer to the time.
> 
> Considering I hammered the food and ate anything and everything for about 10 days when I went away, I'm not looking too bad. Diet has been bang on for two weeks now and carbs have been upped slightly this week. I'm sitting at around 15st 4lb so a whole stone heavier from my cut. Hopefully be blasting in another 4wks time!! Here's a update pic from Saturday morning, excuse the bed head lol...


You know me mate lol Like to mix things up! I may just run equal doses in the end, no real rush to start tbh. Enjoying everything as it is  Mate you look awesome as ever!! Bet you'll be on the tren train won't you  not a bad rebound, those bloody arms though!! I hate you.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Holy sh!t Sharpy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Adz said:


> Holy sh!t Sharpy


yes, more or less what I thought too...haha....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning! Weight loss has slowed now, 19.8lbs as of today. Abs and 20 mins cardio before back today, did 180kg rack pulls for 10 no issues so not bad considering dieting! After back did another 15 mins HIIT on the treadmill


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work, strong pulls there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, abs killed and they crippled the lad I was training with, he got cramp in them lol. Then smashed biceps along with 20 mins cardio. Shoulders tomorrow then triceps Friday. Mixed it up a bit this week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> High mast low test? Never seen that combo before tbh, thought you'd be on the tren train lol. Test is king imo! Have no idea what I'm going to be doing, will no doubt discuss nearer to the time. Considering I hammered the food and ate anything and everything for about 10 days when I went away, I'm not looking too bad. Diet has been bang on for two weeks now and carbs have been upped slightly this week. I'm sitting at around 15st 4lb so a whole stone heavier from my cut. Hopefully be blasting in another 4wks time!! Here's a update pic from Saturday morning, excuse the bed head lol...


13stone of it's your arms lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

> 13stone of it's your arms lol


Lol!

That's first thing, completely unpumped too. Even I have to admit that they're looking pretty ridiculous when they're pumped atm.

I'll have to get an arm day pic


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Lol!
> 
> That's first thing, completely unpumped too. Even I have to admit that they're looking pretty ridiculous when they're pumped atm.
> 
> I'll have to get an arm day pic


B4stard lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> B4stard lol


X2


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

> B4stard lol





> X2


That's how I feel with both of your quad pics, cvnts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> That's how I feel with both of your quad pics, cvnts


Let's have a look at yours,bet they're better than mine.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> That's how I feel with both of your quad pics, cvnts


Whatever, nob head!! LOL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shoulders smashed!! 25 mins cardio before, then rears, pressing and laterals destroyed. Still managed to press 90kg on seated press so can't grumble  Wrapped up with another 20 mins HIIT at the end. Carb up tomorrow!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening ladies, 15 days of no carbs (well 8g a day lol) tomorrow I'm having some carbs which will be fruit in the morning, potatoes with meals and a little pizza a night. I'm not craving anything at all, not even fussed about carbs. Got my eyes on the prize!! Hoping to do a carb up every 2 weeks


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Evening ladies, 15 days of no carbs (well 8g a day lol) tomorrow I'm having some carbs which will be fruit in the morning, potatoes with meals and a little pizza a night. I'm not craving anything at all, not even fussed about carbs. Got my eyes on the prize!! Hoping to do a carb up every 2 weeks


whats the goal now then mate? Thought it was get massive :lol:

Tbh mate im in two minds, liking how im looking on holiday and thinking should i carry on cutting when i get home to see how lean i can get but then i think feck that i want be huge :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> whats the goal now then mate? Thought it was get massive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couple of weeks behind ain't ya lol Cutting mate. Massive can wait! Rebound was a little grim  Do it mate, if you like the results continue it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon! Carb up was good, consisted of some fruit, 500g of spuds and a large pizza  Scales this morning....1.2lbs DOWN! I'll take that lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon! Carb up was good, consisted of some fruit, 500g of spuds and a large pizza  Scales this morning....1.2lbs DOWN! I'll take that lol


how's tricks geez? What's happening fill me in?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> how's tricks geez? What's happening fill me in?


Good break mate? Cutting....again lol. Wasn't happy with rebound, gone from lean to big and watery and now leaning up again. 15 days no carbs, little refeed yesterday and back to no carbs today for another 2 weeks and I'll asses from there. Cruising on 200mg mast a week, all is well.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Good break mate? Cutting....again lol. Wasn't happy with rebound, gone from lean to big and watery and now leaning up again. 15 days no carbs, little refeed yesterday and back to no carbs today for another 2 weeks and I'll asses from there. Cruising on 200mg mast a week, all is well.


Was wicked mate best holiday I've had., gained 9lbs of fat and water though lol.

Sounds good mate how comes mast and not test? And how long you cruising for?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

We need details, what pizza?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Was wicked mate best holiday I've had., gained 9lbs of fat and water though lol.
> 
> Sounds good mate how comes mast and not test? And how long you cruising for?


That's not too bad'! Could have been worse lol. Fancied a change and helps water retention. All good tbh! Cruising till I feel I'm ready


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> We need details, what pizza?


Lol, large pepperoni. Nowt exciting


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning! Abs, chest and cardio smashed. Looking Lovely and lean  Strenght has dipped..... Maybe time for a little assistance. Trying 100g of bulgar wheat today with meals, gives me a few more carbs than none. See how I get on lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You still natty at the moment?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> You still natty at the moment?


200mg mast a week at the moment. No test since 2nd July


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

When you blasting again mate? Whats plan next time?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> When you blasting again mate? Whats plan next time?


No set date yet, no rush tbh. I may run a few stanavar these last 4 weeks cutting and then wait another 4 to start a blast in October time .

Test and Tren as i want to keep BF down and just progress with LBM and not chase scales


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all. Cardio, back, bi's and cardio done  Looking leaner and another 1lb drop. Happy days!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all! Shoulders smashed. The newer guy at work comes out with so much bro science I'm starting to get angry at him lol! He's putting the effort in but over thinks it far too much.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha quote some for us


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Haha quote some for us


Lol just the usual stuff "my fat is turning to muscle" and "I'm doing abs to get rid of the fat around my belly"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Lol just the usual stuff "my fat is turning to muscle" and "I'm doing abs to get rid of the fat around my belly"


Using my quotes again lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Using my quotes again lol


Yours are worse lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Today was arms!! Smashed em and I'm having a carb up day. Pump was awesome from a bit of dextrose lol Off today and out with a friend who's having a full sleeve so been for a full English and gonna keep them company for 6 hours


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Today was arms!! Smashed em and I'm having a carb up day. Pump was awesome from a bit of dextrose lol Off today and out with a friend who's having a full sleeve so been for a full English and gonna keep them company for 6 hours


Sound like your enjoying it mate!! 
Can't understand why some people book on for a full sleeve in one sitting? 3 hours max just had my tattoo done in memory of my mum who passed not long away it's a Indian wing love it!!














https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/30/e97dfc65f7bb37f778584a669381833a.jpg]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Sound like your enjoying it mate!!
> Can't understand why some people book on for a full sleeve in one sitting? 3 hours max just had my tattoo done in memory of my mum who passed not long away it's a Indian wing love it!!
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I did  It's a female friend I went with, literally didn't budge for just over 6 hours. Tattoo artist couldn't believe it. One more sitting and it's done. I can't see the pic mate  Nice to have one done in memory of someone close


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Haha, I did  It's a female friend I went with, literally didn't budge for just over 6 hours. Tattoo artist couldn't believe it. One more sitting and it's done. I can't see the pic mate  Nice to have one done in memory of someone close


Brave girl!! Does it look good? How much did it cost? 
Il try load pic again.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Brave girl!! Does it look good? How much did it cost?
> Il try load pic again.


Very brave lol! Yeah looks awesome, 4-6 more hours next time and she's done. I'm not too sure, think she got a decent price tbh. Artist does one off and never repeats any designs twice, the detail is great. Yeah your pic has come up, look good! Painful? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wtf are all the ads when using tapacrap? This update has ruined UKM lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't use it, just use the web app which isn't great but better than tapatalk


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Wtf are all the ads when using tapacrap? This update has ruined UKM lol


tapatalk is shite anyway, I just use the web app on iPhone now which is pretty good be fair


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Web app sucks, tapa was great before the downgrade


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> tapatalk is shite anyway, I just use the web app on iPhone now which is pretty good be fair


Don't like the mobile one lol Bet Lorian is kicking himself!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Don't like the mobile one lol Bet Lorian is kicking himself!


he's happy with it apparently :lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> Very brave lol! Yeah looks awesome, 4-6 more hours next time and she's done. I'm not too sure, think she got a decent price tbh. Artist does one off and never repeats any designs twice, the detail is great. Yeah your pic has come up, look good! Painful? Lol


Cheers man it was a bit tender got it finished in just short of 3 hour.
Nice tidy bird doing it so had to man up lol. 
Can't beat a tattoo artist who does one off stuff and freehand.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Any pic updates @TELBOR?!?!

Wtf won't let me tag you, sh!te!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Any pic updates @TELBOR?!?!
> 
> Wtf won't let me tag you, sh!te!!!


Erm, nothing really. I'll take some today/tomorrow mate to see how lean i am


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all! Diet has finally kicked in and took away my strength lol. 100kg on the bar felt like 200kg! So had to drop to 80kg and just bang them out. Damn you calorie deficit!!! Good session though, everything else was fine. Abs done too and a bit of cardio


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all! Diet has finally kicked in and took away my strength lol. 100kg on the bar felt like 200kg! So had to drop to 80kg and just bang them out. Damn you calorie deficit!!! Good session though, everything else was fine. Abs done too and a bit of cardio


Horrible when you start losing strength ain't it,demoralising.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Horrible when you start losing strength ain't it,demoralising.


Yep! Especially when training partners say "you never struggle" lol cu**s. Feeling really lean today, looking good too. T3 should start doing its thing, winny should be here any day now too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Yep! Especially when training partners say "you never struggle" lol cu**s. Feeling really lean today, looking good too. T3 should start doing its thing, winny should be here any day now too


That's it just worry about how ur looking and train hard. Winny ftw


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> That's it just worry about how ur looking and train hard. Winny ftw


So long as I'm soaked when I leave and wrecked the next day I'm happy  Defo winny for the win! Wanna harden up now and get some veins popping!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@sharpy76 not the best pic, but you get the idea lol








182.4lbs  BEAST!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> @sharpy76 not the best pic, but you get the idea lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to seduce @Sharpy76 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> @sharpy76 not the best pic, but you get the idea lol 182.4lbs  BEAST!


Looking good mate, guns are looking fuller


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Are you trying to seduce @Sharpy76


Yes, he's my hero


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Looking good mate, guns are looking fuller


Cheers mate! Looking forward to some winny later this week


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking great @TELBOR!!

How much longer you planning on cutting for mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Looking great @TELBOR!!
> 
> How much longer you planning on cutting for mate?


Cheers mate. 3-4 more weeks, want lower abs out!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

25.6lbs dropped as of this morning, T3 has kicked in back into touch. 45 mins HIIT now with a arm session to follow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cardio, Abs and guns smashed! Don't think I like having partners lol Moan Moan Moan!!! Anyway, had 50g of haribo post workout, that'll do till Sunday carb up


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> 25.6lbs dropped as of this morning, T3 has kicked in back into touch. 45 mins HIIT now with a arm session to follow


Getting on for 2st, DAMN!!!

You must've really let things get out of hand @TELBOR :lol:

Good sh!t though man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Getting on for 2st, DAMN!!!
> 
> You must've really let things get out of hand @TELBOR
> 
> ...


Lol I looked good in a tee


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Look great now bud, ab's proper on display


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Look great now bud, ab's proper on display


Getting better each day mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking juicy lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Looking juicy lol


Haha I'd look even better if I was smashing a rip blend in lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> @sharpy76 not the best pic, but you get the idea lol  182.4lbs  BEAST!


are you showing your abs or are you actually trying to flash him your wotsits?? Hehe.....

just being naughty......heehee......abtastic roblet, abtastic..... :thumb


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Sh1t 25lbs that was quick!! How did you manage that?! Did you give birth or something? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> are you showing your abs or are you actually trying to flash him your wotsits?? Hehe.....
> 
> just being naughty......heehee......abtastic roblet, abtastic.....


Hahaha, just to show the V off lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Sh1t 25lbs that was quick!! How did you manage that?! Did you give birth or something?


No carbs, lots of water, cardio lol You junkie !!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> No carbs, lots of water, cardio lol You junkie !!


cardio? Is that a vegetable?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> cardio? Is that a vegetable?


Similar lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> No carbs, lots of water, cardio lol You junkie !!


How long did that take?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> How long did that take?


Well it's 25.6lbs in 26 days as today.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Well it's 25.6lbs in 26 days as today.


a pound a day f4ck that's some going! And to keep the mass at the same time, do you pour tren on your cornflakes or something?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Well it's 25.6lbs in 26 days as today.


fu**ing madness. 2 lbs a month crew gonna be livid lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> a pound a day f4ck that's some going! And to keep the mass at the same time, do you pour tren on your cornflakes or something?


Haha, only on 200mg of mast a week mate and started T3 Saturday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> fu**ing madness. 2 lbs a month crew gonna be livid lol


Fùck the secret eaters!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Weigh in and I'm 180lbs on the dot! So 27lbs down. I think maybe 6-8 more and I "should" be there. If not.... I'll carry on!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Weigh in and I'm 180lbs on the dot! So 27lbs down. I think maybe 6-8 more and I "should" be there. If not.... I'll carry on!


amazing mate that really is some going well done! :thumb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> amazing mate that really is some going well done!


Cheers mate, nailing diet and it's paying off. Taper is coming in well now


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

What cals you on?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> What cals you on?


Roughly 2k mate, except yesterday lol Went to a bday party and had a few plates of sticky bbq ribs need to weigh in and see what damage it caused PMSL


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Roughly 2k mate, except yesterday lol Went to a bday party and had a few plates of sticky bbq ribs need to weigh in and see what damage it caused PMSL


Went to a family party aswell yesterday and drank around 7 cans of Stella ffs lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Went to a family party aswell yesterday and drank around 7 cans of Stella ffs lol


Haha! What ya like! I don't drink anyway, food was the issue. Was worth it though


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Haha! What ya like! I don't drink anyway, food was the issue. Was worth it though


Food wasn't great either. Ate a load of pulled pork cobs there and ordered a Chinese when got home on the night


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all! Chest, Tri's and Cardio done  had a few carbs last night, not many but enough. Current state of play......








Plenty to come off yet!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, cardio, back, biceps and more cardio done this morning! Went to a boxing thing last night, just pad work and circuit stuff - sweat was pouring out me lol Was good though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all, cardio, back, biceps and more cardio done this morning! Went to a boxing thing last night, just pad work and circuit stuff - sweat was pouring out me lol Was good though


Good stuff mate,keep at it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sluts! Cardio and Biceps smashed, was meant to do tri's too but ran out of time lol So they'll be done Friday  Feeling leaner by the day, should have some winny today and I'm giving this tren base a little try this week


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Sluts! Cardio and Biceps smashed, was meant to do tri's too but ran out of time lol So they'll be done Friday  Feeling leaner by the day, should have some winny today and I'm giving this tren base a little try this week


I fancy trying something like tren base. You think it'll be different to mtren?

Although this his is smithing I'll end up getting addicted to lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great shape in the photo mate, keep on it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I fancy trying something like tren base. You think it'll be different to mtren?
> 
> Although this his is smithing I'll end up getting addicted to lol


We'll soon see mate, I'll keep you all posted on the base. Your last sentence.... English please lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Great shape in the photo mate, keep on it


Cheers mate, just done an hour outside in the sun playing football running none stop.... Soaked and fùcked!! Scored some screamers though lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> We'll soon see mate, I'll keep you all posted on the base. Your last sentence.... English please lol


sorry mate I have a dislecksic phone lol. Dunno if I spelt that right so it may me me too haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all! Legs are ruined from football lol. Knee is still fùcked  Anyway shoulders done and a little cardio before giving up! Winny from today, 100mg a day for 4 weeks. Just to tie me over. Today's pic......








Still lots to do!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all! Legs are ruined from football lol. Knee is still fùcked  Anyway shoulders done and a little cardio before giving up! Winny from today, 100mg a day for 4 weeks. Just to tie me over. Today's pic......
> 
> Still lots to do!


would give you a like but I'm all out fvcking shvtty upgrade


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all! Legs are ruined from football lol. Knee is still fùcked  Anyway shoulders done and a little cardio before giving up! Winny from today, 100mg a day for 4 weeks. Just to tie me over. Today's pic......
> 
> Still lots to do!


love then new hair do mate


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> We'll soon see mate, I'll keep you all posted on the base. Your last sentence....
> 
> *English please*
> 
> lol


Lots to do?!?! I wouldn't have said so!

How much you weighing now mate, in stones and lb's please, I'm old skool

Why the fvck it's quoted 2 posts I have no idea, winner winner chicken dinner :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Lots to do?!?! I wouldn't have said so!
> 
> How much you weighing now mate, in stones and lb's please, I'm old skool
> 
> Why the fvck it's quoted 2 posts I have no idea, winner winner chicken dinner


12st 13lbs this morning mate  quoting is a nightmare on here now!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Morning all! Legs are ruined from football lol. Knee is still fùcked  Anyway shoulders done and a little cardio before giving up! Winny from today, 100mg a day for 4 weeks. Just to tie me over. Today's pic......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good brother


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Looking good brother


Trying to keep up with you lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Trying to keep up with you lol


I can't keep up with myself lol


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all! Legs are ruined from football lol. Knee is still fùcked  Anyway shoulders done and a little cardio before giving up! Winny from today, 100mg a day for 4 weeks. Just to tie me over.


how did you find cruising on mast mate? Been meaning to ask you, smashed my last amp of test and I've been cruising for awhile so just whacked 300mg of mast in that I still had, waiting on a delivery of some more test but not sure how long that'll be


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> how did you find cruising on mast mate? Been meaning to ask you, smashed my last amp of test and I've been cruising for awhile so just waked 300mg of mast in that I still had, waiting on a delivery of some more test but not sue how long that'll be


Absolutely fine mate, if anything I've felt better  Give it a try.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all! Rest day as didn't get in till gone midnight lol So I'm tired!! Anyway, 1lb drop this week..... It'll do.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all! Steady weekend. Trained at 5am Saturday then went to Alton Towers, Mrs was away so went with someone from work. Was dead, straight on all the rides  Carb fest obviously whilst there lol. Looking leaner today, happy days. Got a car the other day too, needed one as cba with sharing the Mrs works one. Trained today and did chest, tri's, cardio and abs


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all! Steady weekend. Trained at 5am Saturday then went to Alton Towers, Mrs was away so went with someone from work. Was dead, straight on all the rides  Carb fest obviously whilst there lol. Looking leaner today, happy days. Got a car the other day too, needed one as cba with sharing the Mrs works one. Trained today and did chest, tri's, cardio and abs


What car did you end up getting mate, a TT?

So how much longer will you be cutting for dude?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> What car did you end up getting mate, a TT?
> 
> So how much longer will you be cutting for dude?


Yeah a TT, spent 3 hours polishing it yesterday lol. Just the 1.8 turbo, 225bhp. Pretty nippy 










I'm gonna say 3 weeks mate and bring back carbs slowly. How are you anyway?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah a TT, spent 3 hours polishing it yesterday lol. Just the 1.8 turbo, 225bhp. Pretty nippy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna say 3 weeks mate and bring back carbs slowly. How are you anyway?


Gleaming!!!!! Looks tidy mate tbf!

Sloooooooooooooowly, don't wanna go back to square one again after all your hard work. On a rebound it's easy to overdo it after being in deficit for so long.

I'm good mate, slow and steady for me too. Been crushing for 6wks today and I feel great tbh. Got my best friends dads funeral today so I'm not looking forward to that. No idea if it going to get messy, it's totally up to my pal.....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah a TT, spent 3 hours polishing it yesterday lol. Just the 1.8 turbo, 225bhp. Pretty nippy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pooffffff  Thats a hair dressers car  What happened to the RS5 :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Gleaming!!!!! Looks tidy mate tbf!
> 
> Sloooooooooooooowly, don't wanna go back to square one again after all your hard work. On a rebound it's easy to overdo it after being in deficit for so long.
> 
> I'm good mate, slow and steady for me too. Been crushing for 6wks today and I feel great tbh. Got my best friends dads funeral today so I'm not looking forward to that. No idea if it going to get messy, it's totally up to my pal.....


Defo slow! In no rush to gain size now, got years left at this game so I'll take my time lol! I haven't done a cruise jab in 2 weeks  Glad yours is going well, I feel better on a cruise tbh! Bad times mate, give him a good send off!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Pooffffff  Thats a hair dressers car  What happened to the RS5 :confused1:


Original lol All my money is tied up.... Literally all my savings are sat in the partners account. That ends soon!! Cheap and cheerful runabout for now mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah a TT, spent 3 hours polishing it yesterday lol. Just the 1.8 turbo, 225bhp. Pretty nippy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of them about 7 years ago, same colour the 225 as well. I loved it, hairdressers car or not it's a fun car to drive


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Original lol All my money is tied up.... Literally all my savings are sat in the partners account. That ends soon!! Cheap and cheerful runabout for now mate


Im only messing mate, they drive fairly well to be fair! I cant wait to get an M3  only 9 months until i get it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I had one of them about 7 years ago, same colour the 225 as well. I loved it, hairdressers car or not it's a fun car to drive


Yeah it's a good laugh to drive, nice to cruise around in and power when you need it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Im only messing mate, they drive fairly well to be fair! I cant wait to get an M3  only 9 months until i get it!


Couple of my mates have M3's, they're mentally fast!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

> Couple of my mates have M3's, they're mentally fast!





> Couple of my mates have M3's, they're mentally fast!


yes its very fast :thumb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> yes its very fast :thumb


Don't be posting pics of your car(s) up here..... Show off lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> yes its very fast :thumb


What you got mate? E92?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

A1243R said:


> What you got mate? E92?


yes mate it's nice only had few months lovey inside great gearbox

Audi TT bam engine is such a cracking value car now


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> yes mate it's nice only had few months lovey inside great gearbox
> 
> Audi TT bam engine is such a cracking value car now


DCT or manual bud? I'm guessing DCT aha? I'd ideally like a competition pack but I don't want to spend that much!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TT looks well mate.

What was your fave at Alton Towers?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

A1243R said:


> DCT or manual bud? I'm guessing DCT aha? I'd ideally like a competition pack but I don't want to spend that much!


Dct le500 tbh get an m4 for bit more than what I pay for m3 might swap Xmas


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> TT looks well mate.
> 
> What was your fave at Alton Towers?


Well it was smiler last time lol. Rita, 13 and Oblivion are good


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Well it was smiler last time lol. Rita, 13 and Oblivion are good


I love Nemesis, also the River Rapids were great fun when we went as it was such a hot day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sluts! Nothing to report. Chest and back done this week so far, rested today as I'm really tired :-/ Anyway, shoulders tomorrow. Really need to jab but cba, 3 weeks since last one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all, ticking along nicely. Started carbs back in today. Only 50g oats post workout  Still getting leaner but scales aren't going below 180lbs. That'll do!

Legs haven't been trained in 7 weeks.....










Still look good lol

Breakfast, chorizo, chicken, tomatoes, eggs (scrambled with the oats)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all, ticking along nicely. Started carbs back in today. Only 50g oats post workout  Still getting leaner but scales aren't going below 180lbs. That'll do!
> 
> Legs haven't been trained in 7 weeks.....
> 
> ...


Doing well mate. Legs looking great considering you ain't trained em for a while you jammy git lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Doing well mate. Legs looking great considering you ain't trained em for a while you jammy git lol


Genetics lol Bet if I stopped training another body part it'd disappear PMSL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Genetics lol Bet if I stopped training another body part it'd disappear PMSL


My legs would


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My legs would


My already none existent chest would become inverted


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Legs are looking good fella :thumb: fu**ing bastard that i cant eat eggs...so easy to get protein and fats with that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Legs are looking good fella :thumb: fu**ing bastard that i cant eat eggs...so easy to get protein and fats with that


Lol I'm doing 15 a day


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'm doing 15 a day


Bastard :angry: they are so easy to eat but i literally puke when i eat them... but dont have an allergy to them! Its weird!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Bastard :angry: they are so easy to eat but i literally puke when i eat them... but dont have an allergy to them! Its weird!


Shame cos like you said they're easy cals/fats and cheap.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Bastard :angry: they are so easy to eat but i literally puke when i eat them... but dont have an allergy to them! Its weird!


What!! Do they make you sick or you just don't like the texture etc


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> What!! Do they make you sick or you just don't like the texture etc


i think its the texture mate, but literally as soon as i try to eat them i start to heave and im sick if i dont get it out in time! But then i think it cant be texture because poached, scrambled, fried and boiled etc dont have the same texture and i cant eat any!

I like them in cake though :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> i think its the texture mate, but literally as soon as i try to eat them i start to heave and im sick if i dont get it out in time! But then i think it cant be texture because poached, scrambled, fried and boiled etc dont have the same texture and i cant eat any!
> 
> I like them in cake though :thumb:


Lol

Weirdo. I love all eggs


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Legs looking good, hope all is going well in here!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Legs looking good, hope all is going well in here!


Cheers Keeks, all is well  Nothing major to report.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs look great mate! Just think how big they would be if you smashed them twice a week


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Bastard :angry: they are so easy to eat but i literally puke when i eat them... but dont have an allergy to them! Its weird!


Same mate can't eat eggs I have to blend mine up and drink them or I puke


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Legs looking good, hope all is going well in here!


sorry Keeks! The only way I can post is to quote someone..flol! And buggerit.....

telbor, your legs look great, how very annoying you haven't trained them and they look like that...humph.......eggs....just to join in....I luv fried eggs on top of toasted rye bread with tomato sauce, all mashed up....hehe.....

right then....I've exhausted my Monday night wisdom....must go make a cuppa....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Legs look great mate! Just think how big they would be if you smashed them twice a week


Lol

Then I wouldn't fit in any trousers for work


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> Then I wouldn't fit in any trousers for work


It's a good problem to have though haha


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Same mate can't eat eggs I have to blend mine up and drink them or I puke


Grim aint it mate, what do you put them with when you blend them?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> It's a good problem to have though haha


Bloody isn't! Lol. Hate having chunky legs for work clothes


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Your legs look like that after not training them for 7 weeks???

I give up 

Nice work mate keep it up


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Your legs look like that after not training them for 7 weeks???
> 
> I give up
> 
> Nice work mate keep it up


Haha, it's just my good body part. Rest of me looks garbage


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

TELBOR said:


> Haha, it's just my good body part. Rest of me looks garbage


How's the hammies doing? As good?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Peace frog said:


> Same mate can't eat eggs I have to blend mine up and drink them or I puke


21 eggs a day man here. No wonder I stink


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Grim aint it mate, what do you put them with when you blend them?


Spinach


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> How's the hammies doing? As good?


Probably not lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

TELBOR said:


> Probably not lol


Mine have always sucked. Making up for it now though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Mine have always sucked. Making up for it now though


I'm not too fussed what they look like tbh, having not trained legs in 2 months isn't going to helps hams lol

I'm just enjoying training and dieting at the moment, not pushing any particular body part or a date in mind to be x,y or z.

Diet is slowly being reversed over the next few weeks and I may go on a cycle, no real desire to go on anything at the moment


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon all! So I've had 4 days rest now, feel better for it tbh. Had a few carbs when I've fancied them and kept diet usual.

All is well, still nice and lean just lacking zee pump!! Have a good bank holiday weekend!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon all! So I've had 4 days rest now, feel better for it tbh. Had a few carbs when I've fancied them and kept diet usual.
> 
> All is well, still nice and lean just lacking zee pump!! Have a good bank holiday weekend!!


You doing much for bank holiday mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> You doing much for bank holiday mate?


No idea tbh mate, haven't planned too and weather is shít! You?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> No idea tbh mate, haven't planned too and weather is shít! You?


creamfields tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> creamfields tomorrow


Off your tits by now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Off your tits by now


The b4stard lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Off your tits by now


oh I was, only just woken up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all! Bit of retail therapy today, me and the Mrs split Friday night so I'm off to treat myself 

No training today, food so far today.....

2 toast

3 bacon

2 eggs

3 hash browns

3 sausage

1 bowl porridge with honey

1 banana


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning all! Bit of retail therapy today, me and the Mrs split Friday night so I'm off to treat myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s**t mate! Hope your ok bud. Hope it's best for you!

Make sure you get some decent clothes


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> s**t mate! Hope your ok bud. Hope it's best for you!
> 
> Make sure you get some decent clothes


Yeah it's best for me mate.

Haha trainers and jeans are on the list


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Find any decent trainers?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Find any decent trainers?


Well I was going for some Nike Roshe but ended up getting some Lacoste ones and some more Converse lol spent way too much


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

TELBOR said:


> Well I was going for some Nike Roshe but ended up getting some Lacoste ones and some more Converse lol spent way too much


Not a fan of Roshes myself, I bought some Saucony Grid on Saturday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Chest and Tri's done. Moving to parents means a further drive to the gym, so may change to a closer one lol. Plus someone else joined us so it's 4 people now - too many for me!

Pre workout - 5g AAKG and 10g Creatine (New Cola one from @gonutrition)

Intra - 15g BCAA's

Post workout - 200g chicken, 100g chorizo

Session;

Slight Incline DB Press - up to 36kg (max) 50's coming in next 2 weeks apparently....

DB Flys - up to 20kg

Pec Fly SS Press Ups SS Plate Raises - 3 sets of 12-15 on each. Crazy pump!

Tricep work and a little cardio 

Trained later than usual, saw a guy I used to train with a while back. Bare in mind I'm down 2st he said I looked huge  Hahaha! Then said what am I on 



Adz said:


> Not a fan of Roshes myself, I bought some Saucony Grid on Saturday


I liked these ones, but preferred the Lacoste in the end lol. Which ones are they? Pic please lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry about the split mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> sorry about the split mate


That's life ain't it! Best start planning a cycle lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

TELBOR said:


> That's life ain't it! Best start planning a cycle lol


 :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tren always cheers me up lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Tren always cheers me up lol


Yeah was thinking a cheeky 400mg a week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah was thinking a cheeky 400mg a week


Noice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Noice


With 600-700mg test. Should make me feel lovely


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> With 600-700mg test. Should make me feel lovely


Lol I reckon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I reckon


Keep diet same and just carbs with meal 1 and 2 and see what "lean" gainz I can make


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Keep diet same and just carbs with meal 1 and 2 and see what "lean" gainz I can make


You should be good. I'm getting most carbs pre and post workout too.

Gonna bulk on my cruises and cut on my blasts.

Up 3lbs this week but mostly just extra food in my gut lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You should be good. I'm getting most carbs pre and post workout too.
> 
> Gonna bulk on my cruises and cut on my blasts.
> 
> Up 3lbs this week but mostly just extra food in my gut lol


Is it oats ? Lol

I'm just going to go with oats upon waking and rice post workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Is it oats ? Lol
> 
> I'm just going to go with oats upon waking and rice post workout


Weetabix mate

8 Weetabix pre

4 Weetabix post with 200g cottage cheese


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Weetabix mate
> 
> 8 Weetabix pre
> 
> 4 Weetabix post with 200g cottage cheese


Steady flow to the toilet.....

Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Steady flow to the toilet.....
> 
> Lol


Got some Super Greens coming which might help that lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the split mate, you sound ok though :lol:

I do oats first thing too along with 10 egg whites and 4 eggs and protein and coffee and whatever else I can see :lol: then leave it an hour and go train, difficult on leg day though have to carry a bucket!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Sorry to hear about the split mate, you sound ok though :lol:
> 
> I do oats first thing too along with 10 egg whites and 4 eggs and protein and coffee and whatever else I can see :lol: then leave it an hour and go train, difficult on leg day though have to carry a bucket!!


I'm good at the moment lol.

I'm thinking just oats before with whey, early doors and I ain't got time to hang around and cook and wait


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I'm good at the moment lol.
> 
> I'm thinking just oats before with whey, early doors and I ain't got time to hang around and cook and wait


how long have you got? From getting up to out the door takes me 20 mins, this includes the cooking


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah yeah the wait an hour bit is not actually quite right I train at half six the hour starts when I start cooking at half five, so really it's 40mins between eating and training


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> how long have you got? From getting up to out the door takes me 20 mins, this includes the cooking


Well I get up, clothes on, drink something and go. 20 mins later I'm lifting 

Could get up a little earlier ️


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Well I get up, clothes on, drink something and go. 20 mins later I'm lifting
> 
> Could get up a little earlier
> 
> ...


you don't wee first? I do all that but...but.....didn't your mam tell you to "go" before you leave the house? Humph.... :whistling: ......

hey there ...just checking you...I mean your journal out......cough.....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Feck mate I missed a lot. Sor to hear both you and misses. Least you seem in good place about it.

Oh and tren fixes all  and maybe a wee bit of slin and... okay I'll stop :lol: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> you don't wee first? I do all that but...but.....didn't your mam tell you to "go" before you leave the house? Humph.... :whistling: ......
> 
> hey there ...just checking you...I mean your journal out......cough.....


I had a dream I was going for a p1ss the other night and luckily woke up before I p1ssed the bed lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I had a dream I was going for a p1ss the other night and luckily woke up before I p1ssed the bed lol


it's a pi55er when that happens! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> it's a pi55er when that happens! :lol:


Mrs wouldn't of been happy haha I'd of p1ssed up her leg


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah s**t dude I missed that bit about the Mrs, sorry to hear that!

Bright side, you can get an A5 now.... Give me a shout if you want one haha

These are the trainers I got:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Adz said:


> Ah s**t dude I missed that bit about the Mrs, sorry to hear that!
> 
> Bright side, you can get an A5 now.... Give me a shout if you want one haha
> 
> These are the trainers I got:


adz if I walked in my gym with those on as nice as they are I would get the sh1t kicked out of me, I am a northerner in a southern gym I have a reputation to maintain :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nuts said:


> adz if I walked in my gym with those on as nice as they are I would get the sh1t kicked out of me, I am a northerner in a southern gym I have a reputation to maintain :lol:


I won't wear them to the gym mate, they are limited run so will get limited wear haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> you don't wee first? I do all that but...but.....didn't your mam tell you to "go" before you leave the house? Humph.... :whistling: ......
> 
> hey there ...just checking you...I mean your journal out......cough.....


Oh yeah have a quick one first, then everything else lol



Galaxy said:


> Feck mate I missed a lot. Sor to hear both you and misses. Least you seem in good place about it.
> 
> Oh and tren fixes all  and maybe a wee bit of slin and... okay I'll stop :lol: :lol:


Haha I do have about 500iu of nova rapid sat at home


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> Ah s**t dude I missed that bit about the Mrs, sorry to hear that!
> 
> Bright side, you can get an A5 now.... Give me a shout if you want one haha
> 
> These are the trainers I got:


Lol in saving solid for a year for a house now mate, well.... After a holiday at Xmas  those are a bit bright!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Back and Biceps today!

Change of beds has done me no good at all lol Was in bits before I got to the gym 

So rack pulls have done me no favours today 

Rack Pulls - up to 160kg

Close Grip Rows

Lat Pull Downs

EZ Bar BOR

Straight Bar Pull Downs

DB Hammer Curls

DB Alternate Curls

Preachers Curls

Done

Post workout, 200g chicken, 100g chorizo, 4 toast with Jam (carbs for the day lol) 250g 0% Fat Greek Yog.

Have a good one!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Back and Biceps today!
> 
> Change of beds has done me no good at all lol Was in bits before I got to the gym
> 
> ...


still ain't got round to trying rack pulls, might have to give them a go next pull sesh

ill have to get me some wraps though as I'm a bit of a pussy lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You should be good. I'm getting most carbs pre and post workout too.
> 
> Gonna bulk on my cruises and cut on my blasts.
> 
> Up 3lbs this week but mostly just extra food in my gut lol


Why you going to bulk on Cruises and cut on blasts mate? Surely you dont need to anymore cutting? If you want to compete you need to pack on some size for your height dont you mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> still ain't got round to trying rack pulls, might have to give them a go next pull sesh
> 
> ill have to get me some wraps though as I'm a bit of a pussy lol


I use straps after 160kg mate, grip is pants lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Why you going to bulk on Cruises and cut on blasts mate? Surely you dont need to anymore cutting? If you want to compete you need to pack on some size for your height dont you mate?


Little cut every now and then to keep bf in check


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I use straps after 160kg mate, grip is pants lol


I have to as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Back is still in bits lol Should pass.

Shoulders smashed, with a little triceps.

Seated Smith Press - up to 80kg for 10

DB Lateral Raises - Run the Rack so 10

Sets of 10 

And it's missed half the fecking post!! CBA to type it up lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup....why did u smash your shoulders with a little tricep? Tad cruel methinks.....poor ickle tricep....

hey you mister....I'm sorry 'bout your news, but take care hey......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Eyup....why did u smash your shoulders with a little tricep? Tad cruel methinks.....poor ickle tricep....
> 
> hey you mister....I'm sorry 'bout your news, but take care hey......


Haha triceps got done yesterday 

Thanks flubs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning all!

Rest day. Arms yesterday and was off work too, great session! Little more retail therapy and went to the cinema.

@adz










Ended up getting these lol.

Had all you can eat for lunch, just had plates of meat no carbs...... Except deserts 










Oops!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Evening all!

Hectic couple of days, had a good time with my little ladies though so that's all good. Food prep done, bag all pack for the gym and work and pre/intra/ post shakes done 

Pre - new pre workout










Intra - @gonutrition bcaa's and creatine COLA flavour 

Post - Whey and a little dextrose


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning sloots! Chest and Tri's!!! See what 750mg caffeine can do lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning mate, still smashing it then!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning sloots! Chest and Tri's!!! See what 750mg caffeine can do lol


I'd go nuts on that much lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Morning mate, still smashing it then!


Trying to mate! 



FelonE said:


> I'd go nuts on that much lol


All good mate, was an energetic session!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Trying to mate!
> 
> All good mate, was an energetic session!!


I'm still taking caffeine based fat burners on my bulk lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm still taking caffeine based fat burners on my bulk lol


Won't do any harm, love a few stims on a bulk lol


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Morning Telbor, I haven't been on here in a little while, hols and such.

Good to see your still going strong, I take it that pre workout did you some good?

I've never actually taken a proper pre workout, always scared incase I end up relying on it for a good workout lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Morning Telbor, I haven't been on here in a little while, hols and such.
> 
> Good to see your still going strong, I take it that pre workout did you some good?
> 
> I've never actually taken a proper pre workout, always scared incase I end up relying on it for a good workout lol.


Holidays and such!! Who authorised this??

Yeah it was spot on, I buy them from time to time - bit tired at the moment with poor sleep! Lol.

I know what you mean though mate, I know a guy at work who smashes them all year round and had to stack them to feel a little buzz


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I know... The misses dragged me haha. USA for 3 weeks pretty much.

Back to training now though, although some injuries are giving me trouble but on we go. Bulking from today as well I thinks.

I might look into pre workout though, but maybe limit my self, somehow lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> I know... The misses dragged me haha. USA for 3 weeks pretty much.
> 
> Back to training now though, although some injuries are giving me trouble but on we go. Bulking from today as well I thinks.
> 
> I might look into pre workout though, but maybe limit my self, somehow lol.


3 weeks of amazing food no doubt!

Haha I wish I could bulk at the moment, not rebounding like last time though  Slowly feeding the carbs back in!

They're good, a double dosed coffee is just as good in some cases. Depends what your after, this one has the energy and pump so happy days!!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah man. Althiugh tbh when in new York we walked everywhere. One day was out nearly 13 hours walking. So that helped lol. Vegas and LA was a bit different though.

I'm not a fan of coffee tbh, but yeah I'd be after a burst of energy really, a good pump would be welcomed too.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Alright @TELBOR!

Just catching up a bit but sorry to hear about your split. I hope the custody battle over your cute doggies doesn't get messy

You seem ok but chin up, plenty more fish.......

Anyways, you started a blast yet? I'm starting mine next week, been cruising for 9wks and still feel good tbh!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Alright @TELBOR!
> 
> Just catching up a bit but sorry to hear about your split. I hope the custody battle over your cute doggies doesn't get messy
> 
> ...


You still lean stranger? What you planning for your blast?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Yeah man. Althiugh tbh when in new York we walked everywhere. One day was out nearly 13 hours walking. So that helped lol. Vegas and LA was a bit different though.
> 
> I'm not a fan of coffee tbh, but yeah I'd be after a burst of energy really, a good pump would be welcomed too.


13 hours walking!! Jesus that'd work up an appetite.

What was Vegas like? Too much going off?

Oh we all love s good pump don't we lol the energy boost helps that along as you just want to keep lifting!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Alright @TELBOR!
> 
> Just catching up a bit but sorry to hear about your split. I hope the custody battle over your cute doggies doesn't get messy
> 
> ...


Mate I'd love to take one of my dogs but we can't split them lol

Cruising still, week 11 I think here. All is well, only done 1 jab in 3 weeks though lol.

Not sure what I want to run, thinking test tren and dbol... How about you?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 13 hours walking!! Jesus that'd work up an appetite.
> 
> What was Vegas like? Too much going off?
> 
> Oh we all love s good pump don't we lol the energy boost helps that along as you just want to keep lifting!!


Oh we ate throughout that journey lol.

Vegas was awesome. Loved it. Defo go back, so much to do.

What pre work outs have you taken that you'd recommend?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Mate I'd love to take one of my dogs but we can't split them lol
> 
> Cruising still, week 11 I think here. All is well, only done 1 jab in 3 weeks though lol.
> 
> Not sure what I want to run, thinking test tren and dbol... How about you?


alright mate, ain't been keeping up to date on here really, hate the update, but I'm about to go back on, just ordered some gear so will be more active on here. hope everything's well as can be, only just noticed you've split with the Mrs. Sorry to here that mate

750mg caffeine, fvck me I have 400mg and thought that was a lot i may have to try a bit more lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You still lean stranger? What you planning for your blast?


Been crazy busy and not had much time for anything tbh mate. Things have calmed down now though...

I'm 15st 8lb currently and I've been gaining slowly on my cruise, about 1lb per week. Calories are at a decent level to gain steadily now.

I'm all primed to start my blast next week, 750mg test w, 400mg NPP and 50mg oxys, looking forward to it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Been crazy busy and not had much time for anything tbh mate. Things have calmed down now though...
> 
> I'm 15st 8lb currently and I've been gaining slowly on my cruise, about 1lb per week. Calories are at a decent level to gain steadily now.
> 
> I'm all primed to start my blast next week, 750mg test w, 400mg NPP and 50mg oxys, looking forward to it!


Gonna be huge soon lol. Getting there already. Probably look about 20stone ya b4stard ha ha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Oh we ate throughout that journey lol.
> 
> Vegas was awesome. Loved it. Defo go back, so much to do.
> 
> What pre work outs have you taken that you'd recommend?


Erm, tbh they're all quite similar nowadays. Just some have more caffeine than others but they all have similar doses of all the other stuff  Maybe buy some sample pouches that some offer and go from there.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> alright mate, ain't been keeping up to date on here really, hate the update, but I'm about to go back on, just ordered some gear so will be more active on here. hope everything's well as can be, only just noticed you've split with the Mrs. Sorry to here that mate
> 
> 750mg caffeine, fvck me I have 400mg and thought that was a lot i may have to try a bit more lol


Yeah the update is terrible on here for mobile users! What you cycling then?

Don't be sorry mate, that's life I suppose. Haha 750mg is all good, no crash either yesterday so can't grumble.



Sharpy76 said:


> Been crazy busy and not had much time for anything tbh mate. Things have calmed down now though...
> 
> I'm 15st 8lb currently and I've been gaining slowly on my cruise, about 1lb per week. Calories are at a decent level to gain steadily now.
> 
> I'm all primed to start my blast next week, 750mg test w, 400mg NPP and 50mg oxys, looking forward to it!


Yep, you'll be massive in no time!  NP as usual mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning campers!

Back smashed, literally smashed - done something to it lol.

Was already aching from bed changes etc but after 220kg rack pulls its wrecked :-/

Anyway, session was....

Rack Pulls - up to 220kg

Hyper Extensions

Lat Pull Downs

Close Grip Machine Rows

Bicep work to wrap up

Back actually hurts when I change gear in the car lol

Pre/intra/post shakes done.

Then just had some oats and yoghurt.

Usual stuff through the day, chicken, chorizo, bcaa's in water. Still on approx 1800-2000 cals. Few more weeks and I'll pop em up 200cals a week and see what happens.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TELBOR said:


> Morning campers!
> 
> Back smashed, literally smashed - done something to it lol.
> 
> ...


Good rack pulls bud. I struggle with my back big time!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah the update is terrible on here for mobile users! What you cycling then?
> 
> Don't be sorry mate, that's life I suppose. Haha 750mg is all good, no crash either yesterday so can't grumble.it's life still


it's life still not a nice thing though!!!

was gonna run npp but changed my mind at the last min. Going

pharma sust 250 e4d

tren a 150mg eod

only ordered 2 vials of tren though to see how I like/cope with it on a bulk so the cycle could change, doubt it though and plan on getting another 2 which will last just over 8 weeks

also ordered some Oxys but gonna try and save them for either next bulk of the 2nd half of this cycle, the latter being the most likely lol. I'm gonna be boozing every Saturday for the next 4-5 weeks but 2nd half of the cycle I have nothing planned so should be sensible and wait.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Good rack pulls bud. I struggle with my back big time!


Thanks mate, I have too in the past especially after the lumbar puncture lol didn't do deads or rack pulls for a year! What you done to yours?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> it's life still not a nice thing though!!!
> 
> was gonna run npp but changed my mind at the last min. Going
> 
> ...


Yeah it's not nice mate, but i like the way things are now. More time with my girls and family.

Haha I'm gonna go tren too, it just makes me feel and look better. I'm gonna use enanthate though 

What lab have you gone with on all that? Oxys don't do much for me, nor does var, weird! Dbol and winny for me.

Oh dear, what's with the beer session? Just stuff already planned?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning campers!
> 
> Back smashed, literally smashed - done something to it lol.
> 
> ...


morning mate what you done to your back? Have you actually damaged it or is just from your sesh this morning working hard?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Morning campers!
> 
> Back smashed, literally smashed - done something to it lol.
> 
> ...


You can be part of my cripple crew now lol. We'll be like Timmy and Jimmy off South Park


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> morning mate what you done to your back? Have you actually damaged it or is just from your sesh this morning working hard?


Due to a different bed it's been a little sore etc - I had a memory foam one before which was great lol So that, along with an "ego lift" it's quite tender 



FelonE said:


> You can be part of my cripple crew now lol. We'll be like Timmy and Jimmy off South Park


Could do with a wheel chair tbh !!

TIMMY!!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

where are you at with your weight now fatty? I dropped 6kG after that rebound at Christmas :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Due to a different bed it's been a little sore etc - I had a memory foam one before which was great lol So that, along with an "ego lift" it's quite tender
> 
> Could do with a wheel chair tbh !!
> 
> TIMMY!!!


Rack pulls fvcked my back for a week lol. Tried to go too heavy on first time in months.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah it's not nice mate, but i like the way things are now. More time with my girls and family.
> 
> Haha I'm gonna go tren too, it just makes me feel and look better. I'm gonna use enanthate though
> 
> ...


I might go with tren e when u cut next year but I'm going short esters on my 2 bulk blasts

ive used tbol (my 1st cycle, was average)

var and winni and loved them both but after using winni i doubt I'll bother with var

never used a bulking oral though so looking forward to Oxys as a pre too

ive been cruising 9 weeks this Friday and that's when I go back on, getting fed up with seeing all these big blokes in the gym making gains and I'm just plodding along haha, addictive s**t this game lol

ive got this weekend doing nothing then next is my daughters bday and she's having a party so I'll be having a few then

the weekend after I'm at a wedding all day where I know only my wife which means one thing, I'm gonna get smashe d

the weekend after that is a mates bday

the week after that I'm going October fest with the boys (another very heavy day/night)

then another bday but I might be able to get out of that and have a few clear weeks so should use then, just gotta resist lol

went with Apollo in the end and have 30amps of pharma sust


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I might go with tren e when u cut next year but I'm going short esters on my 2 bulk blasts
> 
> ive used tbol (my 1st cycle, was average)
> 
> ...


What oxys you gone for? I know the NP Oxys are mint... a mates used them... 15kg on his bench after about a week :lol:

Ill be using Androlix Oxys when i get them though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> What oxys you gone for? I know the NP Oxys are mint... a mates used them... 15kg on his bench after about a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just went with Apollo for Oxys mate. I can get androlix but just kept things simple and got everything from same lab and source. Hopefully the cycle goes well, gear is potent as f**k and I grow like a mother fvcker lol. We shall see but I hope so, it'll be nice to have a lab that I can stick to


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> where are you at with your weight now fatty? I dropped 6kG after that rebound at Christmas :lol:


I haven't weighed in for well over a week lol. I was around 180lbs, I'm gonna guess 185-188lbs..... I'll jump on the scales tomorrow 



FelonE said:


> Rack pulls fvcked my back for a week lol. Tried to go too heavy on first time in months.


Yep. It's wrecked me! Popping codine and ibuprofen today


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I haven't weighed in for well over a week lol. I was around 180lbs, I'm gonna guess 185-188lbs..... I'll jump on the scales tomorrow
> 
> Yep. It's wrecked me! Popping codine and ibuprofen today


Oh ok I will get my coat then  I dropped back to 200lbs but now back on a clean bulk, the lack of food was doing my nut in :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I might go with tren e when u cut next year but I'm going short esters on my 2 bulk blasts
> 
> ive used tbol (my 1st cycle, was average)
> 
> ...


Haha mate it is addictive, I'm happy with my look at the moment. Yeah I'm not "big" but when I'm in the gym my condition beats the big lads hands down - I'd rather have that now.

I think that's why I'm going with tren, little to zero water and just lean tissue coming my way. Plus I wanna see delta blow up lol

Jesus, busy then! Sounds like a none stop few weeks..... This weekend I'm doing nothing.... Literally laying in bed and watching TV 



Nuts said:


> Oh ok I will get my coat then  I dropped back to 200lbs but now back on a clean bulk, the lack of food was doing my nut in :lol:


Mate is awful when you're starving isn't it! Mid afternoon at work kills me, so I just drink loads and go through a pack of chewing gum!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha mate it is addictive, I'm happy with my look at the moment. Yeah I'm not "big" but when I'm in the gym my condition beats the big lads hands down - I'd rather have that now.
> 
> I think that's why I'm going with tren, little to zero water and just lean tissue coming my way. Plus I wanna see delta blow up lol
> 
> ...


yeah I just started staring at the biscuits and cakes the girls have in the office, drives me mad, back on some food all day long now though, decided to do a log Journal thing, check it out http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/255438-the-journal-that-is-nuts/


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha mate it is addictive, I'm happy with my look at the moment. Yeah I'm not "big" but when I'm in the gym my condition beats the big lads hands down - I'd rather have that now.
> 
> I think that's why I'm going with tren, little to zero water and just lean tissue coming my way. Plus I wanna see delta blow up lol
> 
> ...


that's why I've chose tren too, I only run it once and it was in a cut so would like to see what it's like when bulking. So far tren hasn't impressed me bug you can't go off one experience. Was gonna go npp but same as you I don't want loads of water. I know diet will determine that but tren should help also

itger reason I'm going on earlier is planning better. My bday is end on November then Xmas so I want to be off then and can go back on jam when things are quite. I persuaded myself this was a good reason to go on 3 weeks earlier than planned haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> yeah I just started staring at the biscuits and cakes the girls have in the office, drives me mad, back on some food all day long now though, decided to do a log Journal thing, check it out http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/255438-the-journal-that-is-nuts/


Haha same here mate, always someone's bday or something so junk is all over!

I'll come and have a look


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> that's why I've chose tren too, I only run it once and it was in a cut so would like to see what it's like when bulking. So far tren hasn't impressed me bug you can't go off one experience. Was gonna go npp but same as you I don't want loads of water. I know diet will determine that but tren should help also
> 
> itger reason I'm going on earlier is planning better. My bday is end on November then Xmas so I want to be off then and can go back on jam when things are quite. I persuaded myself this was a good reason to go on 3 weeks earlier than planned haha


I've tried Tren on both, bulking the scales never really moved lol eating 5k cals+ each day and you'd see 1lb up after 2 weeks lol

I need to plan mine now tbh, going away end of December and obviously don't want to be on! So probably a 12 week blast


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Afternoon ladies!

Back is well and truly fooked. Had half a tube of cooling gel on it last night and a good rub down. Woke up unable to get out of bed, after a little help I was up 

Pain killers aren't touching it at all. So after work I'm going to a drop in place, one close that specialises in sports injuries so see if I've done any damage.

@keeks looks what I have.....










£2 from a yank site, so got a couple and they sent some free whey lol it's good stuff to get you off to sleep!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ignore pain brah.....don't climb off the gainz train!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> ignore pain brah.....don't climb off the gainz train!


Afternoon sir!! How you keeping?

Haha mate I'm ordering my cycle as we speak lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon sir!! How you keeping?
> 
> Haha mate I'm ordering my cycle as we speak lol


Mate I hope you haven't fooked it completely, I did mine 2 years ago and burst a disc, it was hell, it took the best part of those 2 years before I could back squat again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> that's why I've chose tren too, I only run it once and it was in a cut so would like to see what it's like when bulking. So far tren hasn't impressed me bug you can't go off one experience. Was gonna go npp but same as you I don't want loads of water. I know diet will determine that but tren should help also
> 
> itger reason I'm going on earlier is planning better. My bday is end on November then Xmas so I want to be off then and can go back on jam when things are quite. I persuaded myself this was a good reason to go on 3 weeks earlier than planned haha


Be prepared to eat like a mofo lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

What have you done injury wise? Also whats the cycle mate?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Back is well and truly fooked. Had half a tube of cooling gel on it last night and a good rub down. Woke up unable to get out of bed, after a little help I was up
> 
> ...


Have you used this before?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> I've tried Tren on both, bulking the scales never really moved lol eating 5k cals+ each day and you'd see 1lb up after 2 weeks lol
> 
> I need to plan mine now tbh, going away end of December and obviously don't want to be on! So probably a 12 week blast


eating shouldn't be a problem, I'm maintaining at around 4k and have loads of room for more lol. I'm looking forward to the cycle but won't go crazy just gonna add a little at a time . Although the cycle is only 8 weeks the bulk is about 26 so plenty of time to put some mass on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Mate I hope you haven't fooked it completely, I did mine 2 years ago and burst a disc, it was hell, it took the best part of those 2 years before I could back squat again


Luckily mate I kept having a wonder at work yesterday so I wasn't sat down too much and it's feeling loads better. Still very sore but it's not as tight today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> What have you done injury wise? Also whats the cycle mate?


Lower back mate, changing beds hasn't helped then went a little too heavy on rack pulls lol

Cycle I'm going to do something like this;

Weeks 1-12 700mg Test E

Weeks 1-12 400mg Tren E

Weeks 1-6 50mg Dbol ED

Any recommendations on a lab for Dbol?



Nuts said:


> Have you used this before?


No but they work a treat and sending you off!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> eating shouldn't be a problem, I'm maintaining at around 4k and have loads of room for more lol. I'm looking forward to the cycle but won't go crazy just gonna add a little at a time . Although the cycle is only 8 weeks the bulk is about 26 so plenty of time to put some mass on.


6 months doing off season sounds good to me!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lower back mate, changing beds hasn't helped then went a little too heavy on rack pulls lol
> 
> Cycle I'm going to do something like this;
> 
> ...


May have to invest in some then, I currently use DY GH Blast as it works wonders for not just sleep but also mood


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 6 months doing off season sounds good to me!!


that's what I thought. I'm looking forward to it. I'm giving myself enough time to bulk slow and steady then a long cut for summer hols ;-)


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Back is well and truly fooked. Had half a tube of cooling gel on it last night and a good rub down. Woke up unable to get out of bed, after a little help I was up
> 
> ...


I didn't get this notification.

Yay, you got some! Lovely magical stuff, I couldn't live without it. Have you had it before? How you finding it?

What've you done to your back? Hope all is good apart from dodgy back.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Yay, you got some! Lovely magical stuff, I couldn't live without it. Have you had it before? How you finding it?
> 
> What've you done to your back? Hope all is good apart from dodgy back.


I don't either I only get 'like' notifications but if anyone quotes me I don't get the notification not sure if this an on-going issue or a new one?

‌@Lorian

‌‌


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Nuts said:


> I don't either I only get 'like' notifications but if anyone quotes me I don't get the notification not sure if this an on-going issue or a new one?
> 
> ‌@Lorian
> 
> ‌‌


Might be to do with settings, I'm still finding out how to do things and changing things. Gonna go and have another look.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> that's what I thought. I'm looking forward to it. I'm giving myself enough time to bulk slow and steady then a long cut for summer hols ;-)


Good plan mate, I'll be slowly bulking - not too much as I'm away for the new year lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> I didn't get this notification.
> 
> Yay, you got some! Lovely magical stuff, I couldn't live without it. Have you had it before? How you finding it?
> 
> What've you done to your back? Hope all is good apart from dodgy back.


Yeah it's great to send you off to sleep, still waking up though :-/ Never had it before. 3mg each night at the moment 

Erm bed changes and heavy rack pulls lol. All is well, hope you are too


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Yeah it's great to send you off to sleep, still waking up though :-/ Never had it before. 3mg each night at the moment
> 
> Erm bed changes and heavy rack pulls lol. All is well, hope you are too


Ahh, I found it really helped me sleep through the night pretty much undisturbed. I used to wake up and be awake for ages but now if I wake, literally turn back over and fast asleep again, most of the time anyway! Maybe have another 3mg and see how that is. I'm on 15mg, (occasionally 20mg) per night. Love the mental dreams from them too!

Hope it settles soon. Glad all is well. Yep, all fab with me thanks.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Back is well and truly fooked. Had half a tube of cooling gel on it last night and a good rub down. Woke up unable to get out of bed, after a little help I was up
> 
> ...


That stuff is strong knocks you out clean


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I found it really helped me sleep through the night pretty much undisturbed. I used to wake up and be awake for ages but now if I wake, literally turn back over and fast asleep again, most of the time anyway! Maybe have another 3mg and see how that is. I'm on 15mg, (occasionally 20mg) per night. Love the mental dreams from them too!
> 
> Hope it settles soon. Glad all is well. Yep, all fab with me thanks.


So I need to up my doses lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> That stuff is strong knocks you out clean


Yah defo knocks me out lol gonna double it so I stay asleep though!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Yah defo knocks me out lol gonna double it so I stay asleep though!


Been toying with the idea of doubling it but don't think I'll wake up for work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Been toying with the idea of doubling it but don't think I'll wake up for work


Try it on a Friday night haha!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Got this sample with the melatonin, really nice tbh, not cheap though!










Going to workout a new diet to start next week, carbs pre and post then pro/fats rest of the day.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> So I need to up my doses lol!


Worth a try. I've always had the 5mg so near enough two of yours, do it!!! You'll sleep like a baby.



babyarm said:


> Been toying with the idea of doubling it but don't think I'll wake up for work


Are they capsules or tablets? Split if they're tablets. You'll still be ok from 6mg I reckon though, I sometimes have a sleeper with mine and always get up fine in the morning.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Worth a try. I've always had the 5mg so near enough two of yours, do it!!! You'll sleep like a baby. Are they capsules or tablets? Split if they're tablets. You'll still be ok from 6mg I reckon though, I sometimes have a sleeper with mine and always get up fine in the morning.


Right, I'll do 2 tabs tonight!!  Staying at a "friends" too so hope I don't snore lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Worth a try. I've always had the 5mg so near enough two of yours, do it!!! You'll sleep like a baby. Are they capsules or tablets? Split if they're tablets. You'll still be ok from 6mg I reckon though, I sometimes have a sleeper with mine and always get up fine in the morning.


They are tabs I'll try 2 when I don't have work see how quick I pass out and how long I sleep for lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> You'll be fine I reckon, don't know about snoring though. Friends....???? As in a male manly sleepover or have I missed something?





TELBOR said:


> Try it but you'll be fine from that dose I reckon, although if you get to sleep ok and sleep straight through ok, no need really to up it until sleep changes and you need to up the dose.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Erm.... Female lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing much to update, no training. Food usual, clean and enough of it.

189lbs when I weighed in, so not too bad.

Won't take much to get to 200lbs lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

CYCLE ORDERED!

Test E and Tren E Blend - Apollo - 175mg Tren E and 75mg Test E per ML

Apollo Dbol too 

Cycle will be.....

Test E - 500mg a week (2ml of the Blend and 1ml of Test350)

Tren E - 350mg a week (2ml of the Blend)

50mg Dbol ED split dose through the day.

Slin pre workout, may as well as I have some and carbs will be pre and post only.

Training I think I'm going to go with more compound work, heavier, less reps. I'll decide over the weekend and see how my glass back feels lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds good mate, nice and simple


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> CYCLE ORDERED!
> 
> Test E and Tren E Blend - Apollo - 175mg Tren E and 75mg Test E per ML
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, very similar to what I jus ran.

With the slin, I'd hold off on that till you notice you begin to stall then add the slin and DON'T increase calories straight away. The slin will make better use of the nutrients there already, worked very well for me.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Got this sample with the melatonin, really nice tbh, not cheap though!
> 
> 
> 
> Going to workout a new diet to start next week, carbs pre and post then pro/fats rest of the day.


good plan on the diet mate it's working great for me already doing 40/40/20 PFC :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Looks good mate, very similar to what I jus ran.
> 
> With the slin, I'd hold off on that till you notice you begin to stall then add the slin and DON'T increase calories straight away. The slin will make better use of the nutrients there already, worked very well for me.


And how we're the results mate? What diet did you follow?

Yeah good shout actually, not needed yet. May have a dabble with some hyge in the future with slin


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> And how we're the results mate? What diet did you follow?
> 
> Yeah good shout actually, not needed yet. May have a dabble with some hyge in the future with slin


Will send u pic, max weight I hit was 206lbs but still had decent abs.

Great strength too from the tren, squat 210*3 ,

Bench 130*6

Inc db 60's*8

And can still do 20 straight wide grip pull ups lol

Diet was all "clean", pro and carb at 350 and rest fat to make up to 4000. Was on higher carb but found keeping them at 350 max gives me a tighter look. Carb every meal except 2nd but most around, during training etc.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Will send u pic, max weight I hit was 206lbs but still had decent abs.
> 
> Great strength too from the tren, squat 210*3 ,
> 
> ...


Send me a pic too please


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Send me a pic too please


Sent it to that numb nuts on WhatsApp


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Sent it to that numb nuts on WhatsApp


Cool. He can WhatsApp it if you don't mind


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Will send u pic, max weight I hit was 206lbs but still had decent abs.
> 
> Great strength too from the tren, squat 210*3 ,
> 
> ...


Jesus, that's some good numbers!! I'm just conscious of too many carbs at the moment.

Time do you train? Afternoon isn't it.

I'll be at another gym soon but sticking with old one too, plan is mon-wed-fri doing chest, back and legs with my morning crew.

Tuesday and Thursday hit arms and shoulders with another guy in evenings.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Galaxy

In great shape mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Jesus, that's some good numbers!! I'm just conscious of too many carbs at the moment.
> 
> Time do you train? Afternoon isn't it.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate train in the evening. Could do with an arm day myself, my shoulders make them look sh1t!!

Tren and carbs is over rated imo, once u have enough to fuel workout and have plenty energy that's plenty.

Just stay away from them flapjacks this time


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

FelonE said:


> @Galaxy
> 
> In great shape mate


Cheer mate, not doing too bad I think for jus turning 23 but till feel tiny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Cheer mate, not doing too bad I think for jus turning 23 but till feel tiny


23? Bloody puppy lol. Doing really well mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Yeah mate train in the evening. Could do with an arm day myself, my shoulders make them look sh1t!!
> 
> Tren and carbs is over rated imo, once u have enough to fuel workout and have plenty energy that's plenty.
> 
> Just stay away from them flapjacks this time


Maybe evening training is the secret!  Your arms look great to me mate.

Yeah I'll not take the píss this time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

New log for cycle .......

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?/topic/255887-TELBOR-aka-R0BLET%27s-Apollo-TrenTest-250-%26-Dbol-Log


----------

